#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Правильное воззрение -  изначального буддизма нет

## Fyodor

> Я бы так сказал:
> Древнее этих текстов пока ничего не нашли.





> И не найдут никогда.


Вот почему не найдут?
Нашли уже и давно.  Я имею в виду тексты Gandhāran – самые древние буддистские тексты.
Тексты восстанавливают, переводят. 

Недавно вышла хорошая статья на эту тему.


http://www.tricycle.com/feature/whos...ruest?page=0,0
Linda Heuman: Чей Буддизм самый истинный? Ничей и каждого!
Части статьи (машинный перевод, извиняйте, корректировал по мере возможностей):

Две тысячи лет назад буддийские монахи, скрутили сутры, написанные на бересте, сунули их в глиняные горшки, и захоронили их в пустыне. Мы не знаем, почему. Возможно, это был способ утилизации священной утвари. Может быть, они освящали ступы.  А возможно они сделали подарок будущим членам Буддисткой общины  - своеобразную «капсулу мудрости» отправленную в будущее.

Фрагменты из тех рукописей сегодня производят революцию в понимании ранней истории буддизма, разрушают ложные предположения, определившие развитие буддизма на протяжении тысячелетий и подрывают исторические основы для сектантства в буддизме. 
…

Предварительные исследования и начальные переводы показывают, что многие тексты Гандхари представляют собой версии ранее известных буддийских материалов, но большинство из них новые, в том числе никогда ранее не встречавшейся версии Абхидхармы, трактаты и комментариями, а также множество историй. Коллекции содержат самые ранние из известных Праджняпарамита  текстов и самые ранние упоминания Махаяны. Взятые вместе, эти свитки и фрагменты являются потрясающей находкой: совершенно новое направление буддийской литературы. 

По мнению экспертов, в Гандхари, новый материал вряд ли выявит поразительные факты о жизни Будды. И не стоит ожидать больших сюрпризов в плане появления новых доктрин, и пятая благородная истина вряд ли появиться. Но открытие нового члена в семье буддийских канонов будет иметь глубокие последствия для практиков. 
...

Как Salomon объясняет, учёные традиционно ожидают, что если удастся проследить различные ветви общего дерева буддийской текстовой истории достаточно далеко, то они смогут обнаружить один родовой корень. Чтобы проиллюстрировать эту модель, показывается  диаграма на которой Гандхари канон является потенциальным недостающим звеном по эволюционной лестнице, гипотетический предтеча всех других буддийских канонов. Это было ожидаемой моделью развития исследования. 

Но при тщательно изучении текстов, исследователи увидели, что история не работает таким образом в данном случае. Было ошибкой считать, что основой буддийской текстовой традиции было что-то единственное, что если вы следовали генеалогической ветви достаточно далеко в прошлое, они в конечном итоге сходятся. Оказалось, что в данном случае генеалогические ветви расходятся и переплетаются во времени в таких сложных отношениях, что модель дерева сломалась полностью. Картина была больше похожа на запутанный куст. 

Эти недавно найденные рукописи нанести смертельный удар по традиционной концепции прошлого буддизма, которая была расписана по десятилетиям. Теперь ясно, что ни одна из существующих буддийских коллекций древних индийских писаний, пали, санскрит, китайский и даже Гандхари не может быть выделен в качестве наиболее достоверного изначального слова Будды. 
…

Такой комплекс связей проявляется, снова и снова, когда учёные сравнивают тексты Гандхари  с их версий на пали, санскрите и китайском языках. В текстах были найдены тесные параллели с одним, двумя, а иногда и всеми тремя версиями на других языках. Было установлено, что этот новый корпус материалов был параллельным, а не предшествующим другим канонам,  не отсутствующий родитель, но давно потерянный брат. 

Теперь известно, что если и было недостающее звено, один оригинальный и аутентичный буддийский канон, то он был физически потерян в эпоху устной передачи. 

Но ещё более важным являются другие находки: отличия в текстах. Эти свитки являются неопровержимым доказательством того, что уже в первом веке до нашей эры, существовала ещё одна развитая буддийская традиция, находившаяся в отдельных районах Индии и на совершенно другом, отличном от пали,  языке. 
…
Cox полагает, что вместо того чтобы задавать вопрос, на каком языке учил Будда и что представляет самую раннюю версию его учения, нам придётся признать, что с самого начала были различные передачи его учения, различные сутры, и разные версии сутр передавались в различных областях. С самого начала были разные источники, каждый из которых утверждает, что представляет собой истинное учение Будды. Cox  подчёркивает, что Gandharan буддизм явно не бунтарь-ответвление от канона на пали, но своя полностью локализованная и уникальная традиция. 
…

"Никто больше не придерживается представления об  «оригинальном каноне» , говорит  Oskar von Hinüber, один из ведущих учёных в мире пали. 

Прежде всего, есть определённые практические трудности в устной передаче Как могли 500 монахов осуществить передачу учения Будды дававшегося в течении 45 лет? 

von Hinüber также указывает, что сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных  ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды. Он полагает, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным. 

Есть много признаков того, что рассказы о первом Соборе не являются исторически достоверными. Но они доносят до нас важную информацию. Буддисты сами были осведомлены о том, что в какой-то момент в истории их тексты должны были сформированы кем-то в стандартной форме которую они сейчас имеют, начиная тексты словами  Так я слышал. Кто это был, мы не знаем.

Интересно, что традиционном рассказ о первом Совете содержит историю одного монаха, который прибыл поздно. Он обратился к другим спросив, что он пропустил. Когда они рассказали ему, как они сформулировали часть учение Будды, он возражал. Он настаивал на том, что он сам слышал речь Будды и будет продолжать помнить о них, как он их услышал. 

Это очень важная история", говорит von Hinüber, потому что это показывает, что сами буддисты были осведомлены о том, что традиций расходились с самого начала. 
…
Буддийские каноны, как они существуют сегодня, являются продуктами исторических обстоятельств. Они звучат многими голосами, которые сформировали их во времени. Но ортодоксия требует наоборот недвижимой стены, чего-то неизменного и твёрдого. В то же время корень буддистских текстов  никогда не был чем-то одним и всегда изменялся. 
…
Мы часто говорим, «тибетский перевод», перевод на китайский язык, санскрит оригинала. Как только вы говорите санскритский оригинал, вы попадаете обратно в  неправильный, но вполне естественный способ мышления, что это оригинал, поэтому мы можем выбросить копии. Но на самом деле, санскритский оригинал это такие же сутры только в другом варианте. Поэтому идея, что один из них является оригиналом и все остальные более или менее несовершенными копиями является неверной. Но  от этого очень трудно отказаться. Это почти невозможно.  
…
Харрисон говорит, что это не только физически маловероятно, что мы могли бы найти изначальный буддийское учение (потому что устная передача предшествовала письменной), но и это теоретически невозможно, в соответствии с самим же буддистским учением о природе реальности. Это чистая anatmavada . .. 
Что бы это значило иметь «истинное учение Будды»? Было бы этим каждое слово которое он сказал? А что о молчании со значением? Но даже в этом случае, что  бы это было, что он имел в виду тогда? Когда он сказал, что и кому? О чем? Мы не можем выделить полное содержание учения Будды, мы не можем изолировать слова от их контекста. Мы не можем провести жесткую линию вокруг них. 

Мы не можем сделать сплошную линию вокруг различных школ. Харрисон сообщает, что, глядя назад во времени, уже в первые века н.э. границы между Махаяны и не махаяны начинают размываться. Гандхари рукописи, вероятно, отражают содержание ранних монастырских библиотек, и тексты, кажется, были намеренно захоронены. Махаяна и основные буддийские сутры были обнаружены вместе и, предположительно, захоронены вместе. 

Махаяны тексты первого века в новой коллекции уже высокоразвитые с точки зрения сложности повествования и доктрины. Они не могли быть первыми сутрами Махаяны
Махаяна имеет более длинные корни и корни эти старше, чем мы думали раньше …
…
Мы считаем, что если у нас есть слова Будды, мы знаем их истинное значение. Все жидкие здания сектантских претензии основаны на истории и балансируют на этом. 

Роберт Белл: 
Дзен-буддизма началось в Японии в то время, когда были сильны социальные структуры, зажимающие личность со всех сторон. Семья в которой родился человек определяла большую часть его жизни. Буддизм давал  способ выйти за пределы этих структур. Ставший монахом назывался shukke, буквально, «оставивший семью».  Мы же живём в почти полностью противоположном типе общества, где все институты слабы и семья лежит в руинах. Вам не нужно буддизма чтобы "оставить семью".В Индии  «оставляя семьи" означает "жениться".  Для моей еврейской бабушки, это означает "изменение религии». В доме, где я вырос, это означало "пойти в колледж». Те же слова, сказанные в другом контексте, имеют разные значения. Смысл слов определяется контекстом. Множество слов лишены контекста, как фишки лишены настольную игру. Что мы имеем? 

Конечно, было бы хорошо знать, что Будда говорил. В той степени, что мы разделяем представления индийцев 5-го века до нашей эры, тогда мы можем понять некоторую часть из того, что он имел в виду. Разделение представлений и знание древних индийских языков, очевидно, дало бы больше понимания. Но контекст является огромным, неограниченным, взаимозависимым. И это динамическая, переходящая от момента к моменту картина. Контекст заканчивается, как только это произойдет, появляется новый контекст. Мы действительно не можем создать его заново. И даже если бы мы могли, мы бы все равно не знаем точно, как Будда использовал его слова в этом контексте, поэтому мы не будем точно знать, что он имел в виду. 

Также, как наши поиски изначальных слов Будды не удались, и все, что нам осталось - это различные версии, таким же образом, поиск определённого значения слов  Будды обречён на не успех. Что мы имеем, это традиции интерпретации. Но это не тот авторитет который мы представляем себе утверждаю превосходство своей секты. Сектантские претензии представляют собой претензии на обладание твёрдой и осязаемой истины.

Когда время доходит до дела, сектантские позиция противоречит самому учению Будды, той его части которая сохранилась во всех традициях. Эти ложные представления об истории и языке, в которой сектантство находит опору в свою очередь уходит корнями в другое ложное представление, представление еще более распространенное и пагубное. Это представление является эссенциалистский взгляд на природу реальности, который, согласно учению Будды, является источником всех наших страдания, ложное воззрение, которое сам же буддизм и опровергает. 
…

----------

Aion (17.11.2012), AndyZ (18.11.2012), Echo (19.11.2012), Ho Shim (17.11.2012), Osh (22.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Sadhak (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Vladiimir (17.11.2012), Вангдраг (20.11.2012), Вова Л. (17.11.2012), Германн (17.11.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (19.11.2012), Дхармананда (17.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (18.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2012), Ондрий (17.11.2012), Ритл (05.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2012), Юй Кан (17.11.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

эээ. Чо это было? Я, конечно, прошу пардону, но Linda Heuman вот ну ни фига ни разу не авторитет, к мнению которого стоит прислушиваться. И сфера ее компетенции это журналист и технический писатель, а вовсе не история или буддизм.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Гандхарские записи датируются первым столетием нашей эры
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandh%C...e_ref-absg_0-0

Типитака была записана 1 столетием ДО нашей эры. До этого (_с 5го столетия ДО нашей эры_) Типитака передавалась устно.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C4%81...on#cite_ref-16

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Калкий (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Напомнило  :Big Grin:

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Osh (22.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кузьмич (20.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (17.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Гандхарские записи датируются первым столетием нашей эры
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandh%C...e_ref-absg_0-0
> 
> Типитака была записана 1 столетием ДО нашей эры. До этого (_с 5го столетия ДО нашей эры_) Типитака передавалась устно.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C4%81...on#cite_ref-16


Суть претензии здесь следующая:
Одна школа заявляет, что она старейшая, потому что в её истории произошло задокументированное событие, когда произошла запись её исходных материалов. И эта школа датируется по дате этого события (или даже раньше). Но прямые археологические доказательства относятся к более позднему периоду.

Другая же школа, не имея в своей истории подобного события (или не сделавшая на нём никакого акцента), датируется исключительно по прямым археологическим находкам.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Германн (17.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Типитака была записана 1 столетием ДО нашей эры. До этого (с 5го столетия ДО нашей эры) Типитака передавалась устно.


я бы вот подчеркнул самые важные выводы:



> *Махаяны тексты первого века в новой коллекции уже высокоразвитые с точки зрения сложности повествования и доктрины. Они не могли быть первыми сутрами Махаяны*
>  Махаяна имеет более длинные корни и корни эти старше, чем мы думали раньше





> Эти недавно найденные рукописи нанести смертельный удар по традиционной концепции прошлого буддизма, которая была расписана по десятилетиям. Теперь ясно, что *ни одна из существующих буддийских коллекций древних индийских писаний, пали, санскрит, китайский и даже Гандхари не может быть выделен в качестве наиболее достоверного изначального слова Будды.*

----------

Aion (17.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Дордже (17.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012), Кеин (20.06.2018), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

1) Надумаете почитать Википедию (ссылки Greedy привел) - обратите внимание на алфавит и язык, на котором эти сутры написаны. Кхарошти - это алфавит, который применялся только во времена Кушанов.
2) Насчет "длинных корней махаяны" уже по-моему все известно и изучено. Вкратце - в одном из китайских переводах 2 -го века н.э. есть ссылки на сутры, которые возможно существовали в 1-ом веке до н.э. и которые вероятно относились к ранней махаяне (в ввиде мирской бодхисатваяны).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## До

> 2) Насчет "длинных корней махаяны" уже по-моему все известно и изучено.


Ах, если бы.




> вероятно относились к ранней махаяне (в ввиде мирской бодхисатваяны).


Конечно, стать буддой - что может быть более мирского.

----------


## Fyodor

> эээ. Чо это было? Я, конечно, прошу пардону, но Linda Heuman вот ну ни фига ни разу не авторитет, к мнению которого стоит прислушиваться.


А к мнению Oskarа von Hinüberа о палийском каноне?

----------


## Fyodor

> Гандхарские записи датируются первым столетием нашей эры
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandh%C...e_ref-absg_0-0
> 
> Типитака была записана 1 столетием ДО нашей эры. До этого (_с 5го столетия ДО нашей эры_) Типитака передавалась устно.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C4%81...on#cite_ref-16


Самые поздние сохранившиеся записи на пали относятся где-то к 10 веку, а полный канон на пали к 17 веку?

По вашей же ссылки, Гандхарские записи - самые древние сохранившиеся буддисткие записи и 
также, возможно, вообще самые древние индийские рукописи.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Вова Л. (17.11.2012), Германн (17.11.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Интересно, а почему решили, что это вообще буддийские тексты:



> ...но большинство из них новые, в том числе никогда ранее не встречавшейся версии Абхидхармы.


Хотя бы какие-то научно исследовательские факты, иначе напоминает статью из "Аргументы и факты", но с громкими заявлениями.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Елена Саяпина (17.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А к мнению Oskarа von Hinüberа о палийском каноне?


чо-то я как-то сильно смоневаюсь, что вот прям никто не поддерживает эту версию. Это не единый текст, это киакие-то надерганные цитаты, вырванные из контекста, без ссылок на первоисточники. Нинаучно, господа. Указание, пожалуйста, на источник, где тов. Оскар так жестко высказывается, а там мы почитает, посмотрим, что он на самом дел сказал. А то получится такая  же лажа, как с ГМО-кукурузой. До, крысы действительно сдоли от опухолей (и для данного вида крыс это была норма), нео продили при этом на 30% дольше, чем в норме. Но почему то сказали только про опухоли, ага

----------

Zom (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Самое бредовое в этой статье о "постоянных ссорах между главными учениками Будды" они достигли определенных уровней, так что по определению ссориться не могут. Вообщем очередная ересь, а не статья.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Очередная неумелая попытка сорвать покровы ) 

Главный аргумент изначальности и подлинности Дхаммы - это посмотреть на ту доктрину, которая зафиксирована во всех дошедших до нас направлениях. Здесь Гандхарские тексты играют, кстати, немаловажную роль (не так давно на этой же территории нашли Диргха Никаю - такую же древнюю, 1 века, которая соответствует палийской Дигха Никаи; тексты ещё обрабатывают и они недоступны к ознакомлению во всём объёме). Наиболее полно она, эта Дхамма, представлена именно в Палийском каноне; чуть менее полно, но тоже очень подробно и масштабно - в китайской Трипитаке. Отчасти (порядка где-то 20%) в тибетском каноне (на основании этих фрагментов, видимо, Цонкапой были написаны и некоторые части Ламрима - уж больно он местами сутты палийского канона напоминает). И этот аргумент - железобетонный, потому что это и является общим наследием всех школ и направлений. Так, например, если рубить с плеча - и выкинуть из всех имеющихся канонов все тексты, которых нет в других канонах - то останется некая небольшая общая часть. И вот эта самая часть как раз подробно раскрывается в палийском каноне, почему учёными и был сделан вывод о том, что палийский канон представляет именно подлинный изначальный буддизм, а всё остальное - уже вторично.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Osh (22.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Алексей Е (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Калкий (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Так, например, если рубить с плеча - и *выкинуть из всех имеющихся канонов все тексты, которых нет в других канонах* - то останется некая небольшая общая часть. И вот эта самая часть как раз подробно раскрывается в палийском каноне, почему учёными и был сделан вывод о том, что палийский канон представляет именно подлинный изначальный буддизм, а *всё остальное - уже вторично*.


Гарантируете на 100%, что никакие тексты (сутты) Будды не были утеряны?

Если не гарантируете, то выходит, что часть того, что говорил Будда - вторично, а часть - подлинный изначальный буддизм.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Вангдраг (20.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Наиболее полно она, эта Дхамма, представлена именно в Палийском каноне; чуть менее полно, но тоже очень подробно и масштабно - в китайской Трипитаке. Отчасти (порядка где-то 20%) в тибетском каноне (на основании этих фрагментов, видимо, Цонкапой были написаны и некоторые части Ламрима - уж больно он местами сутты палийского канона напоминает). И этот аргумент - железобетонный, потому что это и является общим наследием всех школ и направлений.


Не аргумент, Вы пропустили главную мысль из вышеизложенного:



> *Но при тщательно изучении текстов, исследователи увидели, что история не работает таким образом в данном случае. Было ошибкой считать, что основой буддийской текстовой традиции было что-то единственное, что если вы следовали генеалогической ветви достаточно далеко в прошлое, они в конечном итоге сходятся. Оказалось, что в данном случае генеалогические ветви расходятся и переплетаются во времени в таких сложных отношениях, что модель дерева сломалась полностью. Картина была больше похожа на запутанный куст.*


Т.е. после устной передачи Дхармы в течении 300 лет мы имеем не один корень (ПК) из которого полезли ветви, а сразу несколько версий которые далее угасли или разошлись еще шире. То, что в ПК после вычитания всех "лишних" текстов остается наибольшая общая часть - *никак не доказывает его изначальность*, а говорит только о том, что в ПК общая для всех буддийских школ часть представлена наиболее полно.
То, что не ангажированные ученые после "тщательных изучений текстов" пришли к такому выводу и считают ошибкой мнение о "едином корне ПК" конечно не может понравиться заинтересованным в противоположном выводе тхеравадинам. Имеем - мнение независимых ученых экспертов на основании тщательного изучения текстов против мнения тхеравадинов ничего не признающих кроме ПК.

----------

Aion (17.11.2012), Fyodor (17.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Вова Л. (17.11.2012), Германн (17.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.11.2012), Дордже (17.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Общим источник Дхармы может выступать только Будда, а не учение, передаваемое через его учеников.

У Будды было огромное количество учеников, которые не составляли его путешествующего окружения. Были целые поселения, практиковавшие Дхарму и реализовавшие её плоды.
Передавали ли они учение, приведшей к их реализации, дальше? Вероятно.
Были ли они все поголовно монахами? Вероятно нет.
Отсюда будут совершенно разные акценты в том, как передавать Дхарму дальше. Отсюда неизбежно возникнет конфликт, если одна сторона заявит, что данный элемент лишний, или данный элемент существенно необходим (например, про какое-то монашеское правило).

----------

Aion (17.11.2012), Fyodor (17.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Правильное воззрение - изначального буддизма нет


Вообще-то правильное воззрение выглядит так:

«И что такое правильные взгляды? Знание о том, что это - страдание, знание о том, что это - источник страдания, знание о том, что это - прекращение страдания, знание о том, что это путь к прекращению страдания: это, монахи, называется правильными взглядами».




> Что бы это значило иметь «истинное учение Будды»? Было бы этим каждое слово которое он сказал? А что о молчании со значением? Но даже в этом случае, что бы это было, что он имел в виду тогда? Когда он сказал, что и кому? О чем? Мы не можем выделить полное содержание учения Будды, мы не можем изолировать слова от их контекста. Мы не можем провести жесткую линию вокруг них.


О, опять эта тема с "молчанием Будды". Сразу Ошо вспоминается. ))

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Ритл (05.04.2013), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то правильное воззрение выглядит так:
> 
> «И что такое правильные взгляды? Знание о том, что это - страдание, знание о том, что это - источник страдания, знание о том, что это - прекращение страдания, знание о том, что это путь к прекращению страдания: это, монахи, называется правильными взглядами».
> 
> 
> 
> О, опять эта тема с "молчанием Будды". Сразу Ошо вспоминается. ))


Ещё есть четыре печяти.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Т.е. после устной передачи Дхармы в течении 300 лет мы имеем не один корень (ПК) из которого полезли ветви, а сразу несколько версий которые далее угасли или разошлись еще шире. То, что в ПК после вычитания всех "лишних" текстов остается наибольшая общая часть - *никак не доказывает его изначальность*, а говорит только о том, что в ПК общая для всех буддийских школ часть представлена наиболее полно.
> То, что не ангажированные ученые после "тщательных изучений текстов" пришли к такому выводу и считают ошибкой мнение о "едином корне ПК" конечно не может понравиться заинтересованным в противоположном выводе тхеравадинам. Имеем - мнение независимых ученых экспертов на основании тщательного изучения текстов против мнения тхеравадинов ничего не признающих кроме ПК.


Тут можно было бы вести разговор всерьез, о возможности существования некого протомахаянского канона, если бы сутры махаяны отличались от сутт ПК деталями или имелись какие-то недостачи, или дополнения, при более менее схожей структуре. Но ведь в махаянских сутрах написано совершенно о другом и по другому, нежели в ПК и канонах других ранних школ, где записаны слова исторического Будды. Что в принципе дает возможность говорить о создании новой религии, последователями которой, в уста Будды, были вложены совершенно иные идеи, чем те, которым он учил. К тому же сутры махаяны слишком отличаются друг от друга как содержанием, стилистикой и содержащимися философскими идеями, так и временем своего создания, в период протяженностью свыше 500 лет, что позволяет говорить о принадлежности их авторства разным людям.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Shus (17.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ещё есть четыре печяти.


Что значит ещё? Четыре печати не являются чем-то иным по отношению к четырем благородным истинам.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Kit (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. после устной передачи Дхармы в течении 300 лет мы имеем не один корень (ПК) из которого полезли ветви, а сразу несколько версий которые далее угасли или разошлись еще шире


Ну так передаваемая устно Дхамма и есть тот самый один корень. А различные  ветви полезли уже после того, как некоторые монахи посчитали правильным вносить изменения и различные трактовки..




> То, что в ПК после вычитания всех "лишних" текстов остается наибольшая общая часть - *никак не доказывает его изначальность*, а говорит только о том, что в ПК общая для всех буддийских школ часть представлена наиболее полно.


Какого ещё вычитания "лишних" текстов? Откуда Вы это взяли? ) Тут скорее о добавлении стоит говорить, а не о вычитании. ) 

_"Было предметом некоторых споров, стоит ли соотносить изначальный буддизм только с Дхамма-Винаей, или же со всей полнотой Палийского Канона. Термин «Тхеравада» иногда используют для обозначения той версии Канона, которая появилась на Третьем Соборе - тогда как Канон первых двух соборов иногда считают изначальным буддизмом. Если это так, то тогда Тхеравада не идентична изначальному буддизму. Однако вопрос, является ли материал, добавленный на Третьем Соборе, противоречащим ранее установленной Дхамма-Винае."_

Доктор В.А. Гунасекара





> То, что не ангажированные ученые после "тщательных изучений текстов" пришли к такому выводу и считают ошибкой мнение о "едином корне ПК" конечно не может понравиться заинтересованным в противоположном выводе тхеравадинам. Имеем - мнение независимых ученых экспертов на основании тщательного изучения текстов против мнения тхеравадинов ничего не признающих кроме ПК.


Мнение учёных - это одно, а мнение авторов приведённой в заглавии темы статьи - это другое. )) 
Вот вполне непредвзятая статья одного из учителей Тхеравады на данную тему:

Чему на самом деле учил Будда: Палийские Никаи и Китайские Агамы

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Ittosai (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

Вот вполне непредвзятая статья одного из учителей Тхеравады на данную тему:

Чему на самом деле учил Будда: Палийские Никаи и Китайские Агамы[/QUOTE]

Неужели Вы верите в такие статьи?

----------

Дордже (17.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Что значит ещё? Четыре печати не являются чем-то иным по отношению к четырем благородным истинам.


Ну так....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, что то, что изначально - совершенно неважно, потому что ни у кого из нас не возможности лично общаться с Буддой Шакьямуни. И даже, если бы была такая возможность - неизвестно, насколько правильно мы бы могли воспользоваться его присутствием.

А все, что дошло из его учений - является словами будды, записанными другими людьми. Поэтому у нас нет никакого другого способа, как сверять разные источники, используя здравый смысл и проверять Учение на собственной практике. Где критерием является уменьшение нашей собственной страдательности и увеличение понимание сути окружающих явлений. Также критерием являются общие для всех школ и ветвей положения буддизма.

Что касается искусных методов и опор на ветви и течения - Учение Будды опирается на живую линию передачи. Но как бы ни был общепризнан какой-то источник или учитель достоверным - все равно все пропускается через личное накопление добродетели и знаний и через личную практику.

Поэтому вопрос об изначальности, думаю, не является ключевым. Гораздо больше важно знать, что из источников соответствует Учению Будды, а что нет. И какая школа или метод больше подходит лично тебе.

----------

Magan Poh (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что то, что изначально - совершенно неважно, потому что ни у кого из нас не возможности лично общаться с Буддой. А все, что дошло из его учений - является словами будды, записанными другими людьми. Поэтому у нас нет никакого другого способа, как сверять разные источники, используя здравый смысл и проверять Учние на собственной практике. Где критерием является уменьшение нашей собственной страдательности и увеличение понимание сути окружающих явлений. Также критерием являются общие для всех школ и ветвей положения буддизма.
> 
> Что касается искусных методов и опор на ветви и течения - Учение Будды опирается на живую линию передачи. Но как бы ни был общепризнан какой-то источник или учитель достоверным - все равно все пропускается через личное накопление добродетели и знаний через личную практику.



Да,а что есть "личное накопление добродетели"? Не пить, не курить, и быть верной мужу?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А....например, практика 10 благих. Список дать? Разве хоть одна школа буддизма по этому вопросу возражает?

Личное означает, что ты персонально стремишься к накоплению двух собраний - добродетели и знаний, памятуя о.....список дать? :Smilie:  А за Васю этого сделать не можешь. Пусть Вася и проверяет Учение на себе и сам искореняет изначальное неведенье в своем уме.

Что касается изначальности и аутентичности - то тут тоже каждый из нас исследует этот вопрос с самого начала изучения буддизма, но быстро приходит к выводу, что кроме нас самих никто нам не поможет в этом вопросе. Бывает, читаешь свежие, недавно написанные источники и они оказываются очень полезными. Хотя их автор современный последователь буддизма.

И вообще надоедают на этой почве проявления сектанства - наше настоящее, а ваше ненастоящее. Все проверяется по росту собственных знаний и добродетели. Если этот рост есть - источник для тебя полезный. А изначальный или нет - вопрос далеко не самый важный.

----------


## Нико

> А....например, практика 10 благих. Список дать? Разве хоть одна школа буддизма по этому вопросу возражает?
> 
> Личное означает, что ты персонально стремишься к накоплению двух собраний - добродетели и знаний, памятуя о.....список дать? А за Васю этого сделать не можешь.


Да, но трактовки разные есть. Вы лично знаете совершенных личностей? Я удивлюсь, если да.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну так передаваемая устно Дхамма и есть тот самый один корень. А различные  ветви полезли уже после того, как некоторые монахи посчитали правильным вносить изменения и различные трактовки..


Не совсем так.
Считать, что Учение Будды пошло от Первого Собора, собравшегося после его нирваны - очень сильное преуменьшение.
Учение Будды пошло с того момента, как он начал давать наставления.
Распространятся оно стало с того момента, как появился первый, начавший пересказывать учение Будды.

Первый Собор ни территориально, ни количественно не охватывал всех, кого обошёл за 45 лет Будда, и кто к тому времени занимался распространением Учения Будды.




> Какого ещё вычитания "лишних" текстов? Откуда Вы это взяли? ) Тут скорее о добавлении стоит говорить, а не о вычитании. )


А дальше интереснее.
С одной стороны есть Собрание Учений Будды, оформленное в виде Канона, которое полностью посвящено достижению архатства.
С другой стороны есть Собрание Учений Будды, не оформленное в виде Канона, которое посвящено достижению буддства.

При этом самКанон бодхисаттваяну не отрицает. Но все его выводы о ней - экстраполяция на основе единичных данных. Например об обстоятельствах давания обещания бодхисаттвы.
А с другой стороны есть развёрнутые учения по бодхисаттваяне, которая не отрицает шравакаяну, признаёт освобождение архатов от самсары, но не считает её плод окончательным, признавая помимо освобождения ещё и существование плода всеведения Будды.

Отсюда получает две ветки.
1. Есть шравакаяна, которая полностью опирается и ограничивается Каноном, в котором описан путь достижения архатства.
2. Есть бодхисаттваяна, которая смотрит на шравакаяну как на часть Учения Будды. Поэтому сохраняла Канон и у себя: китайские Агамы и т.п.

Если же подходить объективно, то для отрицания Махаяны нужно иметь убедительные доводы, основанные на содержании текстов, их смысла, а не на сравнительном анализе, показывающем что где есть.

----------

Fyodor (17.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Германн (17.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Отсюда получает две ветки.
> 1. Есть шравакаяна, которая полностью опирается и ограничивается Каноном, в котором описан путь достижения архатства.
> 2. Есть бодхисаттваяна, которая смотрит на шравакаяну как на часть Учения Будды. Поэтому сохраняла Канон и у себя: китайские Агамы и т.п.
> 
> Если же подходить объективно, то для отрицания Махаяны нужно иметь убедительные доводы, основанные на содержании текстов, их смысла, а не на сравнительном анализе, показывающем что где есть.


[/QUOTE]

Попробуйте опровергнуть МАХАЯНУ?

----------

Дордже (17.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, но трактовки разные есть. Вы лично знаете совершенных личностей? Я удивлюсь, если да.


Совершенная личность с точки зрения буддизма - Будда. Я таких еще не способна отличить :Smilie:  Но знаю многих, которые ОЧЕНЬ СТАРАЮТСЯ в накоплении добродетелей и знаний. Согласно тем методам, которые им более в буддизме близки. Добросовестно.

Главное - стараться. Строить постоянно нужную причинно-следственную связь в правильном направлении :Smilie:  Именно это постоянное усилие отличает настоящих буддистов.

----------


## Sadhak

> если бы сутры махаяны отличались от сутт ПК деталями или имелись какие-то недостачи, или дополнения, при более менее схожей структуре. Но ведь в махаянских сутрах написано совершенно о другом и по другому, нежели в ПК и канонах других ранних школ, где записаны слова исторического Будды.


Я в этом вопросе всегда выберу сторону ученых, в силу их объективности и отсутствия ангжированности. Если же исходить из собственного опыта, то я знаю, что впечатление даже от одной и той же лекции у разных людей совершенно различно в силу их особенностей, поэтому нет ничего странного и необычного в том, что те или иные школы делают акцент на одном и не уделяют внимания другому делая со временем такой разрыв еще больше.



> Ну так передаваемая устно Дхамма и есть тот самый один корень. А различные ветви полезли уже после того, как некоторые монахи посчитали правильным вносить изменения и различные трактовки..


Тут в приведенном отрывке говорится о том, что даже и с устной передачей не было и не могло быть никакого единодушия с самого начала:



> Прежде всего, есть определённые практические трудности в устной передаче Как могли 500 монахов осуществить передачу учения Будды дававшегося в течении 45 лет? 
> 
>  von Hinüber также указывает, что сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды. Он полагает, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным.





> Интересно, что традиционном рассказ о первом Совете содержит историю одного монаха, который прибыл поздно. Он обратился к другим спросив, что он пропустил. Когда они рассказали ему, как они сформулировали часть учение Будды, он возражал. Он настаивал на том, что он сам слышал речь Будды и будет продолжать помнить о них, как он их услышал. 
> 
>  Это очень важная история", говорит von Hinüber, потому что это показывает, что сами буддисты были осведомлены о том, что традиций расходились с самого начала. 
>  …
>  Буддийские каноны, как они существуют сегодня, являются продуктами исторических обстоятельств. Они звучат многими голосами, которые сформировали их во времени. Но ортодоксия требует наоборот недвижимой стены, чего-то неизменного и твёрдого. В то же время корень буддистских текстов никогда не был чем-то одним и всегда изменялся. 
>  …

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Спор с тхеравадинами всегда очень интересно разворачивается и очень похож на спор с христианами. Те при любой удобной возможности начинают ссылаться на Библию и на какие-то ими же признанные источники. Однако кто сказал, что это весомые аргументы для другой стороны, да и вообще для кого-либо, кроме христиан? Тхеравада.ру, Палийский Канон и комментарии к нему это все замечательно. Но на вопрос предлагается взглянуть всего с двух позиций. С позиции доктринальной и исторической. Если говорим об истории в чистом виде, то как уже здесь обсуждалось, самые ранние тексты содержат в себе махаянские учения и ссылки на махаянские учения. То есть это никакие не поздние выдумки, как часто пытаются доказать тхеравадины, а вполне себе аутентичные тексты, содержащие учение Будды, воспринятое его последователями именно в такой форме. Можем мы опровергнуть существование этих материалов? Если только униточжим и сожжем, как тут кое-кем предлагалось ранее. Что касается доктрины, то какие есть основания на то, чтобы говорить о том, что учение, изложенное в махаянских сутрах противоречит учению Будды? Стилистику и прочие филологические моменты давайте опустим, это не самое важное здесь...

Идея, высказанная в статье, абсолютно совпадает с махаянской позицией относительно разных уровней понимания учения и появления разных традиций в следствии этого. Для тхеравадинов конечно же такая идея неприемлема, поскольку тогда рухнет все и "единственно верное учение старейшин" превратиться в одну из групп последователей Будды, которые поняли его именно таким образм. То есть надо все пересматривать, понимать, что есть другие точки зрения и т.д. Поэтому реакция тхеравадинов на 100% понятна - полный игнор и отказ признавать очевидные факты. Тот самый случай, когда на предложение логично поразмыслить намерено закрываются глаза, во избежание необратимых поледствий.

----------

Aion (17.11.2012), Fyodor (17.11.2012), Secundus (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Германн (17.11.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (19.11.2012), Дордже (17.11.2012), Дхармананда (17.11.2012), Кузьмич (20.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2012), Шавырин (17.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Не совсем так.
> А дальше интереснее.
> С одной стороны есть Собрание Учений Будды, оформленное в виде Канона, которое полностью посвящено достижению архатства.
> С другой стороны есть Собрание Учений Будды, не оформленное в виде Канона, которое посвящено достижению буддства.
> При этом самКанон бодхисаттваяну не отрицает. Но все его выводы о ней - экстраполяция на основе единичных данных. Например об обстоятельствах давания обещания бодхисаттвы...........





> Если говорим об истории в чистом виде, то как уже здесь обсуждалось, самые ранние тексты содержат в себе махаянские учения и ссылки на махаянские учения. То есть это никакие не поздние выдумки, как часто пытаются доказать тхеравадины, а вполне себе аутентичные тексты, содержащее учение Будды, воспринятое его последователями именно в такой форме. Можем мы опровергнуть существование этих материалов? ......



А Вы бы не могли привести какие-нибудь факты и даты? Я бы с удовольствием пополнил свои знания (это без иронии, за всем не уследишь).
Поскольку с ранимии школами более или менее ясно (их канон отличался довольно незначительно), то интересуют датировка первых сутры махаяны (лучше отдельно - бодхисатваяна и праджняпарамита). 
Если коротенько дополните ссылками на самую значимую эпиграфику, скульптуру, первые храмы и т.п. - ваше сообщения, поверьте, приобретут полностью законченный вид. 


P.S. Отдельно хотел попросить уточнить: что там в Каноне о почитании Будды (я если честно я раньше не слышал об этом).

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не совсем так.
> Считать, что Учение Будды пошло от Первого Собора, собравшегося после его нирваны - очень сильное преуменьшение.
> Учение Будды пошло с того момента, как он начал давать наставления.
> Распространятся оно стало с того момента, как появился первый, начавший пересказывать учение Будды.
> 
> Первый Собор ни территориально, ни количественно не охватывал всех, кого обошёл за 45 лет Будда, и кто к тому времени занимался распространением Учения Будды.


Да, только все наставления, даваемые Буддой за время его земной жизни, отличались лишь по способу изложения, а не по сути. Будда не учил одних людей одному, а других - чему-то иному.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если говорим об истории в чистом виде, то как уже здесь обсуждалось, самые ранние тексты содержат в себе махаянские учения и ссылки на махаянские учения.


Всё правильно, самые ранние тексты содержат в себе предпосылки развития махаянских учений. )




> Идея, высказанная в статье, абсолютно совпадает с махаянской позицией относительно разных уровней понимания учения и появления разных традиций в следствии этого. Для тхеравадинов конечно же такая идея неприемлема, поскольку тогда рухнет все и "единственно верное учение старейшин"


Странный вывод.  :Smilie:  Я например выбрал для себя традицию Тхеравады не за то, что некоторые считают её самой аутентичной традицией буддизма и т.п. (хотя я тоже так считаю), а именно за основу, которая _"чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна и непротиворечива."_ )

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Ittosai (17.11.2012), Pyro (17.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Алексей Е (18.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Интересно, что традиционном рассказ о первом Совете содержит историю одного монаха, который прибыл поздно. Он обратился к другим спросив, что он пропустил. Когда они рассказали ему, как они сформулировали часть учение Будды, он возражал. Он настаивал на том, что он сам слышал речь Будды и будет продолжать помнить о них, как он их услышал.


Так-то оно, может, и так. Вот только на первом Соборе было множество архатов, которые уж точно знали, как оно должно быть на самом деле.

И история о споривших друг с другом архатах - чудеса какие-то.




> Я например выбрал для себя традицию Тхеравады не за то, что некоторые считают её самой аутентичной традицией буддизма и т.п. (хотя я тоже так считаю), а именно за основу, которая "чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна и непротиворечива." )


И я тоже, именно поэтому.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Pyro (17.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Алексей Е (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Прежде всего, есть определённые практические трудности в устной передаче Как могли 500 монахов осуществить передачу учения Будды дававшегося в течении 45 лет?


Так там Достопочтенный Ананда декламировал наставления Будды, а он всегда был при Будде, и присутствовал практически на всех основных учениях Будды, а на каких не был, взял с Будды слово, чтобы тот ему потом пересказывал. Известно, что у Ананды была феноменальная память, и он помнил как все наставления Будды дословно, так и время, место и обстоятельства той или иной беседы. К тому же ко времени Первого Собора, Ананда, уже достиг Арахантства.

На первом Соборе присутствовало не просто 500 монахов, а *500 полностью пробужденных Арахантов*. 498 Арахантов, отобранных Махакассапой из множества Арахантов, чье достижение Арахантства, подтвердил сам Будда + сам Махакассапа - чьи достижения и знания практически равнялись таковым у Будды Сакьямуни + Ананда, который стал Арахантом уже после Париниббаны Будды, но чье Арахантство подтвердил Махакассапа и другие Араханты, владеющие иддхи видения состояний ума, других существ.

"Монахи заучивали вслух по памяти Винаю и Дхамму в *течение 7 месяцев*. Те монахи, что обладали исключительной памятью, *заучивали всё целиком*, другие тот или иной раздел."
 Сутты заучивались наизусть, некоторые складывались в рифмованные строфы, для удобства заучивания. К слову этот метод передачи информации, когда текст заучивается *наизусть* тысячами, а потом десятками и сотнями тысяч монахов, по надежности возможно даже превосходит письменные, не типографские способы сохранения, когда количество копий было ограниченно, и могло быть утеряно по множеству причин.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А Вы бы не могли привести какие-нибудь факты и даты? Я бы с удовольствием пополнил свои знания (это без иронии, за всем не уследишь).
> Поскольку с ранимии школами более или менее ясно (их канон отличался довольно незначительно), то интересуют датировка первых сутры махаяны (лучше отдельно - бодхисатваяна и праджняпарамита). 
> Если коротенько дополните ссылками на самую значимую эпиграфику, скульптуру, первые храмы и т.п. - ваше сообщения, поверьте, приобретут полностью законченный вид. 
> 
> P.S. Отдельно хотел попросить уточнить: что там в Каноне о почитании Будды (я если честно я раньше не слышал об этом).


Думаю не дождетесь, т.к. кроме демагогии и эмоций ничего и нет. Банальная попытка выдать желаемое за действительное  :Wink: , с отметанием приведенных свидетельств, о практически полной идентичности Сутанты ПК и Агам китайской Трипитаки, между записью которых, в разных странах, а также в разных традициях, и сверкой прошло почти 2000 лет. А так-же о фрагментах других ранних Канонов, не имеющих разночтений с ПК в Сутанте.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Странный вывод.  Я например выбрал для себя традицию Тхеравады не за то, что некоторые считают её самой аутентичной традицией буддизма и т.п. (хотя я тоже так считаю), а именно за основу, которая _"чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна и непротиворечива."_ )


Хорошо сказано! Я думаю, большинство западных тхеравадинов, пришли к тхераваде по той же самой причине.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Pyro (17.11.2012), Алексей Е (18.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (17.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Поскольку с ранимии школами более или менее ясно (их канон отличался довольно незначительно), то интересуют датировка первых сутры махаяны (лучше отдельно - бодхисатваяна и праджняпарамита).


Сильно отличие их канона - это вымысел.
Их отличие не больше чем первый том "Войны и мира" от всего произведения.
С датировками в этой теме уже озвучивали.

Прямые датировки:
Гандхарвские записи, содержащие как части махаянских сутт, так и указания на них, относятся к 1-му веку нашей эры.
Самые ранние записи Палийского Канона - 10-й в. н.э.
Китайские агамы - 5-й в. н.э.

Косвенные датировки:
Сведения, приведённые в Палийском Каноне о дате его первоначальной записи косвенным образом подтверждаются через иные политические исторические документы. Некое событие (как минимум правления определённых королей) имело место быть.
Но если утверждать, что Махаяна - это выдумка 1-го века нашей эры, то Палийский Канон - это выдумка 10-го века нашей эры.

Дальше начинается фантазия историков, сопоставляющих одни данные из одних источников с другими и выводящие предположения о том, как развивались традиции во времени.

----------

Sadhak (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Так-то оно, может, и так. Вот только на первом Соборе было множество архатов, которые уж точно знали, как оно должно быть на самом деле.
> 
> И история о споривших друг с другом архатах - чудеса какие-то.


Не чудеса.
Архаты не знают реальность, как она есть, во всей её полноте. Это признаётся и в Тхераваде.
Всеведающей мудростью обладает только Будда, и ни один архат даже при жизни Будды не обладал мудростью, равной Будде.

Так что архат вплоне может не знать путей других колесниц, так как может даже не предполагать, что в реальности возможен иной плод, чем освобождение архата.

----------


## Shus

> Думаю не дождетесь, т.к. кроме демагогии и эмоций ничего и нет. Банальная попытка выдать желаемое за действительное , с отметанием приведенных свидетельств, о практически полной идентичности Сутанты ПК и Агам китайской Трипитаки, между записью и сверкой которых прошло почти 2000 лет. А так-же о фрагментах других ранних Канонов, не имеющих разночтений с ПК в Сутанте.


Скорее неправильное употребление (или понимание?) термина "махаяна". Учение развивалось не один век - по отдельным зернышкам (локаттара, мирское почитание, вроде что-то в Андхре и т.д). Потом все эти зернышки (еще не махаяна), дождавшись нужного времени (периода Кушанов - по сути культурной революции), упали в благодатную почву на самой окраине Индии (в Гандхаре) - и появилась собственно Махаяна. 
Количество новаций в скульптуре, архитектуре, компоновке храмов и монастырей, иконографии и пр. в этот период было просто революционным. Поэтому многие считают это по сути новой религией, а многие так не считают. 

Ниже - карта империи Кушанов. Обратите внимание на расстояние от Гандхары до главных буддийских мест (Патна - это Паталипутра):

А это сама Гандхара. Количество буддистских культовых сооружений на единицу площади (и археологических находок) не может не впечатлить.
Севернее Свата - Уддийяна (по сути Кашмир), откуда есть пошла (и пришла на Тибет) Муласарвастивада.
Ключевое слово на карте: Khyber pass - знаменитый Хайберский проход, главные ворота в Индию.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Так там Достопочтенный Ананда декламировал наставления Будды, а он всегда был при Будде, и присутствовал практически на всех основных учениях Будды, а на каких не был, взял с Будды слово, чтобы тот ему потом пересказывал. Известно, что у Ананды была феноменальная память, и он помнил как все наставления Будды дословно, так и время, место и обстоятельства той или иной беседы. К тому же ко времени Первого Собора, Ананда, уже достиг Арахантства.


Дело в том, что Палийский Канон (даже если предположить, что он действительно был записан в 1 в. до н.э. в том виде, в каком мы знаем его сейчас), был записан не Анандой и никем из тех, кто присутствовал на Первом Соборе.
Так что апелляция к способностям архатов, присутствовавших на Первом Соборе, - это пустой аргумент.
Нужно апеллировать к способностям тех, кто был на фактической записи Канона на пальмовых листьях.

Не говоря уже о том, что фактически Канон, как мы его знаем был записан даже не ранее 10 в. н.э., а в 17 в. н.э. Т.е. апеллировать надо к способностям тех, кто это делал через 1 500 - 2 000 лет после Будды.

----------


## Shus

Уфф... Вроде немного времени есть...



> Сильно отличие их канона - это вымысел.
> Их отличие не больше чем первый том "Войны и мира" от всего произведения.
> С датировками в этой теме уже озвучивали.


Пропускаю, прошу без обид.



> Прямые датировки:
> Гандхарвские записи, содержащие как части махаянских сутт, так и указания на них, относятся к 1-му веку нашей эры.


Какие из пяти групп? Они разные. Те, с которых началась эта тема - Дхармагуптака. 
Если можно - название и пр. Для меня это сложновато, но я думаю разберусь. 




> Косвенные датировки:
> Сведения, приведённые в Палийском Каноне о дате его первоначальной записи косвенным образом подтверждаются через иные политические исторические документы. Некое событие (как минимум правления определённых королей) имело место быть.
> Но если утверждать, что Махаяна - это выдумка 1-го века нашей эры, то Палийский Канон - это выдумка 10-го века нашей эры.


На "кто-то кое-где у нас порой" позвольте не отвечать.
Махаяна - очень даже не выдумка. А вот в том, чем историю этого славного учения обрамляют не в меру ретивые почитатели - выдумок через край.    




> Дальше начинается фантазия историков, сопоставляющих одни данные из одних источников с другими и выводящие предположения о том, как развивались традиции во времени.


Знаете, Greedy, я желаю Вам удачи в Ваших изысканиях, но заполнить период в "истории махаяны" между Шунгами и Кушанами Вам чем-либо достоверным не удасться - эту проблему пока еще никто не решил.

----------

Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так что апелляция к способностям архатов, присутствовавших на Первом Соборе, - это пустой аргумент.


Читайте внимательно, про первый Собор и 500 Арахантов, это был ответ на конкретную цитату: 




> Прежде всего, есть определённые практические трудности в устной передаче Как могли 500 монахов осуществить передачу учения Будды дававшегося в течении 45 лет?

----------

Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не чудеса.


И правда, ничего удивительного здесь нет. Мнение о том, что Архатам якобы были свойствены такие вещи как споры - это одна из надуманных и примитивных зацепкок авторов статей, подобных той, что приведена в начале темы. )




> Архаты не знают реальность, как она есть, во всей её полноте. Это признаётся и в Тхераваде.


Вы что-то путаете.




> Всеведающей мудростью обладает только Будда, и ни один архат даже при жизни Будды не обладал мудростью, равной Будде.
> Так что архат вплоне может не знать путей других колесниц, так как может даже не предполагать, что в реальности возможен иной плод, чем освобождение архата.


Да, высочайшими качествами, что называются «десятью силами Татхагаты» (даса татхагатабала), во всей полноте обладал лишь Будда. Хотя один из ближайших учеников Будды - Ануруддха, также обладал этими качествами, но лишь частично и до меньшей степени, чем Будда. 
Что касается плода освобождения Архата, то здесь нет отличий между Самма-сам-буддой, Паччека-буддой и Савакка-буддой.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Митяй (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Всеведающей мудростью обладает только Будда, и ни один архат даже при жизни Будды не обладал мудростью, равной Будде.
> Так что архат вплоне может не знать путей других колесниц, так как может даже не предполагать, что в реальности возможен иной плод, чем освобождение архата.


Заявления о существовании, некоего другого плода, отличного от ниббаны Арахантов (Савакка будд), т.е. Араханты тоже будды, а Будда тоже как ни удивительно Арахант  :Smilie: , это прямое противоречие словам Будды. Тут либо Будда лжет, чего быть не может, либо врут более поздние авторы и толкователи  :Wink:

----------

Zom (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Митяй (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Заявления о существовании, некоего другого плода, отличного от ниббаны Арахантов (Савакка будд), т.е. Араханты тоже будды, а Будда тоже как ни удивительно Арахант , это прямое противоречие словам Будды. Тут либо Будда лжет, чего быть не может, либо врут более поздние авторы и толкователи


Приблизительно между первым веком до н.э. и 1 веком н.э. в сутре Благого Лотосного Закона (Саддхарма Пундарика Сутра) появляются термины "Махаяна" и "Хинаяна".  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Что касается плода освобождения Архата, то здесь нет отличий между Самма-сам-буддой, Паччека-буддой и Савакка-буддой.


В махаяне с освобождением и не спорят. Освобождены все одинаковы. Но это не единственная предложенная Буддой цель.
Сам факт наличия Будды делает его самого приемлемой целью.

А то, что Будда не может учить бодхисаттв не стыкуется с джатаками, в которых Будда был и в качестве члена Сангхи.
Если бы предыдущие будды учили бодхисаттву пути шравака, плод которого ставит крест на становлении в будущем буддой, то занимались бессмысленным делом, так как бодхисаттва уже имел предсказание, что станет буддой.

Так что либо будды учат разных людей разному Учению, либо Учение - одно, но для одних оно - шравакаяна, для других - бодхисаттваяна.

----------


## Greedy

> Заявления о существовании, некоего другого плода, отличного от ниббаны Арахантов (Савакка будд), т.е. Араханты тоже будды, а Будда тоже как ни удивительно Арахант , это прямое противоречие словам Будды. Тут либо Будда лжет, чего быть не может, либо врут более поздние авторы и толкователи


Почему Будда лжёт.
Тот, кто становится архатом - свободен от самсары.
Тот, кто становится буддой - свободен от самсары и является архатом.

Но пути ведущие к буддству (парамитаяна) и к архатству (шравакаяна) - разные пути.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Вроде и написать что-то надо, а вроде уже все Гриди сказал. Добавлю что-то новое вряд ли. Про то, что Гандхарвское собрание не только содержит махаянские тексты, но еще и ссылается на них (то есть были тексты и до них, по логике), уже тоже сказали. Со своей стороны задам лишь "еретический" вопрос по поводу Первого собора, коли уж тут начали термины разбирать и что архаты могут, а чего нет. Предположим, что я сторонний наблюдатель и меня интересуют факты, подтверждающие то, что первый собор был, именно в такой форме как описывается в текстах и присутствовало на нем 500 не просто весьма продвинутых учеников, не 500 просто монахов, а вот 500 архатов. С какими источниками я могу ознакомиться (помимо Канона, записанного позднее)? Где-то еще отражено и описывается это событие? Сторонний наблюдатель хочет понять по какой причине Первый Собор выступает как некий гарант того, что все все правильно поняли, все все запомнили, не добавили, не убрали и т.д.

----------

Legba (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (18.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В махаяне с освобождением и не спорят. Освобождены все одинаковы.


Ошибаетесь, в той же Лотосовой сутре ниравна архатов сравнивается с призрачным городом, т.е. полагается не окончательным освобождением.
 Хотя в самой Махаяне столько толкований и мнений, что может и Ваша точка зрения имеет место быть. )

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ошибаетесь, в той же Лотосовой сутре ниравна архатов сравнивается с призрачным городом, т.е. полагается не окончательным освобождением.


Относительно становления буддой - неокончательное.
Относительно освобождения от самсары - окончательное.

В махаяне состояние будды понимается как находящее за пределами самсары и освобождения от самсары. Поэтому вполне естественно, что на пути за пределы самсары и освобождения от самсары, шаг в освобождение от самсары - это шаг в сторону.

Но как уже писалось выше, для одних Учение Будды - это шравакаяна, учение, ведущее за пределы самсары. Для других - бодхисаттваяна, учение, ведущее за пределы и самсары, и нирваны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Относительно становления буддой - неокончательное.
> Относительно освобождения от самсары - окончательное.


Сами же выше написали, что освобождены все одинаково. ) Способности Будды, которыми могут не обладать его ученики -Архаты, это уже другое, освобождение тут не причём.




> В махаяне состояние будды понимается как находящее за пределами самсары и освобождения от самсары. Поэтому вполне естественно, что на пути за пределы самсары и освобождения от самсары, шаг в освобождение от самсары - это шаг в сторону.
> 
> Но как уже писалось выше, для одних Учение Будды - это шравакаяна, учение, ведущее за пределы самсары. Для других - бодхисаттваяна, учение, ведущее за пределы и самсары, и нирваны.


Освобождение от нирваны - это сансара. ) В этом смысле мы все с безначальных времен "освобождены"!  :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Самое бредовое в этой статье о "постоянных ссорах между главными учениками Будды" они достигли определенных уровней, так что по определению ссориться не могут. Вообщем очередная ересь, а не статья.


Ну, вот про это:



> von Hinüber также указывает, что *сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа*, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды. Он полагает, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным.





> Интересно, что традиционном рассказ о первом Совете содержит историю одного монаха, который прибыл поздно. Он обратился к другим спросив, что он пропустил. Когда они рассказали ему, как они сформулировали часть учение Будды, он возражал. Он настаивал на том, что он сам слышал речь Будды и будет продолжать помнить о них, как он их услышал.


Хотелось бы найти эти сутры и упомянутые события в них. Если факт споров действительно имел место, то все железобетонные аргументы" по поводу ПК как единого корня рухнут? Тогда будет понятно утверждение о :



> "*Никто больше не придерживается представления об «оригинальном каноне» , говорит Oskar von Hinüber, один из ведущих учёных в мире пали*.

----------


## Нико

> Заявления о существовании, некоего другого плода, отличного от ниббаны Арахантов (Савакка будд), т.е. Араханты тоже будды, а Будда тоже как ни удивительно Арахант , это прямое противоречие словам Будды. Тут либо Будда лжет, чего быть не может, либо врут более поздние авторы и толкователи


Будда архат -- или будда?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> von Hinüber также указывает, что сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды.


В неангажированных работах обычно приводят указания и ссылки на источники. Мне вот тоже интересно найти эти самые сутры, "свидетельствующие о постоянных сорах между учениками Будды". )




> *Он полагает*, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным.


no comments..)




> Если факт споров действительно имел место, то все железобетонные аргументы" по поводу ПК как единого корня рухнут?


Единый корень - это Канон первых двух соборов, и вот по содержанию текстов ПК к нему ближе всего.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Тао (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну, вот про это:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				von Hinüber также указывает, что сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды. Он полагает, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным.
> 			
> ...


Это не сутты, а Виная, ознакомьтесь: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/V...andhaka-sv.htm 
Что за бред о постоянных ссорах? На Соборе, были претензии к нескольким оплошностям Ананды, которые по его словам он совершил не по умыслу и не видит в них своей вины, но в которых он признал вину из уважения к Собранию.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это не сутты, а Виная, ознакомьтесь: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/V...andhaka-sv.htm 
> Что за бред о постоянных ссорах? На Соборе, были несколько претензий к нескольким оплошностям Ананды, которые по его словам он совершил не по умыслу и не видит в них своей вины, но в которых он признал вину из уважения к Собранию.


Может, тогда про экологию лучше поговорить?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда архат -- или будда?


В Самбудда сутте (Самьютта Никая 3.66) Будда говорит: _"Татхагату, о монахи, архата, Саммасамбудду, который форму оставил, освободился от страсти к ней, осуществил прекращение, освободился через непривязанность, называют Саммасамбуддой. Монаха, о монахи, который форму оставил, освободился от страсти к ней, осуществил прекращение, освободился через непривязанность называют освободившимся через мудрость."_

(То же говорится об остальных четырех скандхах.)

Будда спрашивает: _"В чем тогда разница, в чем отличие, что отличает Татхагату, архата, Саммасамбудду от монаха, освободившегося через мудрость?"_ 
И отвечает, что: _"Татхагата, архат, Саммасамбудда создал несозданный путь, открыл неоткрытый путь, проложил непроложенный путь, знаток пути, видящий путь, мастер на пути, по которому сейчас следуют ученики."_

____________
Таким образом, Будды открывают путь самостоятельно. Те, кто, следуя по проложенному ими пути, достигают Пробуждения, называются Арахантами. Будда тоже является Арахантом буквально "достойным".

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В Самбудда сутте (Самьютта Никая 3.66) Будда говорит: _"Татхагату, о монахи, архата, Саммасамбудду, который форму оставил, освободился от страсти к ней, осуществил прекращение, освободился через непривязанность, называют Саммасамбуддой. Монаха, о монахи, который форму оставил, освободился от страсти к ней, осуществил прекращение, освободился через непривязанность называют освободившимся через мудрость."_
> 
> (То же говорится об остальных четырех скандхах.)
> 
> Будда спрашивает: _"В чем тогда разница, в чем отличие, что отличает Татхагату, архата, Саммасамбудду от монаха, освободившегося через мудрость?"_ 
> И отвечает, что: _"Татхагата, архат, Саммасамбудда создал несозданный путь, открыл неоткрытый путь, проложил непроложенный путь, знаток пути, видящий путь, мастер на пути, по которому сейчас следуют ученики."_
> 
> ____________
> Таким образом, Будды открывают путь самостоятельно. Те, кто, следуя по проложенному ими пути, достигают Пробуждения, называются Арахантами. Будда тоже является Арахантом буквально "достойным".


"Арахант" -- буквально "достойный" не значит.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Будда архат -- или будда?


Будда - Арахант, а все Араханты - будды. Слово "будда" значит Пробужденный, а слово "арахант" значит достойный. Основное отличие между Буддой Сакьямуни и его последователями, которые достигли Пробуждения, в том, что он открыл Путь к Пробуждению самостоятельно, а другие Пробужденные воспользовались открытой им Дхаммой. Есть еще небольшое отличие, в виде чуть большем развитии сансарных иддхи, но это по большому счету не очень важный критерий, т.к. то короткое время, которое Будда проповедует до своей Париниббаны - ничто, по сравнению с безначальным временем проведенном в круговороте перерождений, к тому же иддхи это скорее побочный, мало нужный эффект. В ниббане же, Будда и Араханты угасают абсолютно одинаково.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Может, тогда про экологию лучше поговорить?


Вы попусту флудите во всех темах, подменяя Дрона, на время его бана?




> "Арахант" -- буквально "достойный" не значит.


В очередной раз блеснули невежеством?

----------

Федор Ф (17.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Арахант" -- буквально "достойный" не значит.


Вообще-то, именно это и значит.

На всякий случай:




> Тибетская этимология этого слова «победитель врагов», то есть аффектов, не является филологически корректной.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Суть претензии здесь следующая:
> Одна школа заявляет, что она старейшая, потому что в её истории произошло задокументированное событие, когда произошла запись её исходных материалов. И эта школа датируется по дате этого события (или даже раньше). Но прямые археологические доказательства относятся к более позднему периоду.


Событий было больше. Что о Указе Ашоки?  Он записал Дхамму на столбах в 3 веке ДО нашей эры.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edicts_of_Ashoka


Также литературный анализ говорит что Никаи это самое раннее что мы имеем. Тхеравада не учит что было больше чем один поворот колеса.

----------

Ittosai (17.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, именно это и значит.
> 
> На всякий случай:


А, профессор сказал. А "дра чонпа" имеет смысл для Вас?

----------


## Greedy

> Событий было больше. Что о Указе Ашоки?  Он записал Дхамму на столбах в 3 веке ДО нашей эры.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edicts_of_Ashoka


Ничего, относящегося именно к Тхераваде, а уж тем более содержании Канона, современной науке в "Надписях Ашоки" неизвестно.




> Также литературный анализ говорит что Никаи это самое раннее что мы имеем. Тхеравада не учит что было больше чем один поворот колеса.


Каким образом это отменяет наличие других поворотов колеса?

----------

Дордже (17.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сами же выше написали, что освобождены все одинаково. ) Способности Будды, которыми могут не обладать его ученики -Архаты, это уже другое, освобождение тут не причём.


В чём тогда претензия?

----------


## AlexТ

> Ничего, относящегося именно к Тхераваде, а уж тем более содержании Канона, современной науке в "Надписях Ашоки" неизвестно.


Разве он учил о Махаяне? нет.




> Каким образом это отменяет наличие других поворотов колеса?


Это говорит что учение о 2м и 3м повороте колеса было ПОЗЖЕ учения что поворот колеса только один.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В чём тогда претензия?


Претензий нет. Просто хотел уточнить сказанное Вами об одинаковости освобождения различного типа будд (самма-сам-будды, паччека-будды и савакка-будды). Различия лишь в способностях и особенностях реализации пути освобождения, которое у всех одинаковое. Т.е. Архат - это тот, кто выполнил всё, что нужно выполнить и нет чего-то такого, что ему ещё необходимо сделать.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

...и вот уже более двух тысяч лет русские тхеравадины холиворят с русскими махаянцами.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Дордже (17.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2012), Сергей Хос (17.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. после устной передачи Дхармы в течении 300 лет мы имеем не один корень (ПК) из которого полезли ветви, а сразу несколько версий которые далее угасли или разошлись еще шире. То, что в ПК после вычитания всех "лишних" текстов остается наибольшая общая часть - никак не доказывает его изначальность, а говорит только о том, что в ПК общая для всех буддийских школ часть представлена наиболее полно.


Изначальность заключается в том, что данные тексты аутентичны для всех. В палийском же каноне все эти тексты очень хорошо и подробно разъясняются, раскрываются. Об этом, собстна, весь палийский канон.

Будда сам сжато перечислял главный костяк своих учений. Это так называемые "крылья пробуждения" (бодхи-паккхия-дхамма) и это учение встречается абсолютно во всех ранних школах, включая раннюю махаяну. И именно эти учения и представляют собой сжатую версию палийского канона. А всё остальное - это уже от лукавого ,)




> Если говорим об истории в чистом виде, то как уже здесь обсуждалось, самые ранние тексты содержат в себе махаянские учения и ссылки на махаянские учения.


Да ничё они не содержат )) Возьмите, например, Каттхаваттху - книгу, составленную Могалипутта Тиссой на 3 соборе, это 3 век до нашей эры. Это книга школы Тхеравада, которая показывает еретические воззрения, которые были на то время у буддистов. Там махаяной ещё даже и не пахнет (не говоря уж о том, что такого направления в принципе не было). А между тем - собор-то проходил под покровительством Императора Всея Индии - Ашоки Великого. И уж будь в то время где-либо в Индии какие-то зачатки махаяны - о них, поверьте, обязательно было бы упомянуто в сей книге. Ан нетс, увы .)

Кстати, более того, буддологи считают, что Каттхаваттху ещё и пополнялась в течение пары-тройки веков. И всё равно даже за это время не было добавлено ни единого упоминания о махаяне. Что вполне сходится с общепринятой точкой зрения, что первые проявления махаяны возникли где-то в 1 веке нашей эры.

----------

AlexТ (18.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Разве он учил о Махаяне? нет.


Т.е. на основании отсутствия в "Надписях Ашоки" упоминания о махаяне Вы делаете вывод, что махаяна - это позднее изобретение.
Но в этом случае всё, что отсутствует в "Надписях Ашоки", но есть в Палийском Каноне - это позднее изобретение.
Чем одно позднее изобретение лучше другого?




> Это говорит что учение о 2м и 3м повороте колеса было ПОЗЖЕ учения что поворот колеса только один.


В суттах есть утверждение о единственности поворота колеса учения?
Если нет, то каким образом отсутствие сведений о других поворотах полностью их отрицает?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. Архат - это тот, кто выполнил всё, что нужно выполнить и нет чего-то такого, что ему ещё необходимо сделать.


Чтобы освободиться от самсары.
Всё верно.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Ничего, относящегося именно к Тхераваде, а уж тем более содержании Канона, современной науке в "Надписях Ашоки" неизвестно.


Greedy, это неверное и по сути пустопорожнее утверждение: ни про науку, ни про Ашоку, ни про стхавираваду Вы все равно ничего не знаете.
Можете не отвечать, я продолжать все равно не буду - сами понимаете почему.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, это неверное и по сути пустопорожнее утверждение: ни про науку, ни про Ашоку, ни про стхавираваду Вы все равно ничего не знаете.
> Можете не отвечать, я продолжать все равно не буду - сами понимаете почему.


Пусть так.
Суть дискуссии была следующая?
- Какие археологический находки подтверждают создание Палийского Канона в 1 в до н.э. или в более древнее время?
- Надписи Ашоки.
- Надписи Ашоки не содержат никаких записей о создании Палийского Канона, поэтому не могут служит аргументом в пользу его создания в указанное время.

Если последнее утверждение некорректно, то укажите, где оно ошибочно?
В "Надписях Ашоки" есть указание о создании Палийского Канона? Нет. Более того, в них нет даже упоминания о Третьем Буддийском Соборе.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Интересно, а почему решили, что это вообще буддийские тексты:
> Хотя бы какие-то научно исследовательские факты, иначе напоминает статью из "Аргументы и факты", но с громкими заявлениями.


Статья составлена на основе интервью с несколькими учёными высказывающимися на тему Gandhāran Buddhist texts.
Например один из них Oskar von Hinüber информацию о котором легко найти в и-нете:
Oskar von Hinüber, a well-known Indologist, was born in Hannover in 1939. From 1960 to 1966 he studied at Universität Tübingen, Friedrich-Alexander-Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg and Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz, receiving his Ph.D. in 1966. From 1965 to 1981 von Hinüber served as Assistant and then Associate Professor at Mainz and from 1981 was Professor of Indology at Albert-Ludwigs-Universität Freiburg.[1] He retired from service in March, 2006.[2]
von Hinüber's special interests are Pāli, Sanskrit, and Middle Indo-Aryan language, the history of technology in south Asia, inscriptions of the North-west, and manuscripts and manuscript traditions in south and south-east Asia. Among his many publications, the Handbook of Pali Literature is especially indicative of his comprehensive learning and scholarly authority.[3]

----------

Дордже (17.11.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Статья составлена на основе интервью с несколькими учёными высказывающимися на тему Gandhāran Buddhist texts.
> Например один из них Oskar von Hinüber информацию о котором легко найти в и-нете:


В самой статье нет никакой библиографии или отсылок на научные публикации (статью я скачал). Сама статья опубликована в журнале по платной подписке. Зато автор, Linda Heuman, подписывается как фриланс журналист (что вполне может означать - пишу заказные статьи).

----------

Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

> Статья составлена на основе интервью с несколькими учёными высказывающимися на тему Gandhāran Buddhist texts.
> Например один из них Oskar von Hinüber информацию о котором легко найти в и-нете:
> Oskar von Hinüber, a well-known Indologist, was born in Hannover in 1939. From 1960 to 1966 he studied at Universität Tübingen, Friedrich-Alexander-Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg and Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz, receiving his Ph.D. in 1966. From 1965 to 1981 von Hinüber served as Assistant and then Associate Professor at Mainz and from 1981 was Professor of Indology at Albert-Ludwigs-Universität Freiburg.[1] He retired from service in March, 2006.[2]
> von Hinüber's special interests are Pāli, Sanskrit, and Middle Indo-Aryan language, the history of technology in south Asia, inscriptions of the North-west, and manuscripts and manuscript traditions in south and south-east Asia. Among his many publications, the Handbook of Pali Literature is especially indicative of his comprehensive learning and scholarly authority.[3]


В гандхарском каноне нет элементов Махаяны, так как он относился к Дхармагуптаке, школе Сарвастивады.

http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-EPT/sal.htm

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Legba

Единочаятели!
Вы меня извините, но надо "либо крест снять, либо трусы надеть".
Обе стороны спора просто феерически смешивают научные аргументы с религиозными.
Господа Тхераваддины! К чему эти археологические изыскания кто-чего-на чем-когда записал, если параллельно с этим необходимо признать историю про 500 архатов?!
Ну я, допустим, верю в архатов. Но, согласитесь - "они же были архатами" мягко говоря аргумент того же толка что и "Библия - Слово Божие". 
Господа Махаянцы! Какие записи, какая Гандхара?! Если вы верите в основные положения Махаяны, в Трикаю - Вы вообще тем самым признаете, что Дхармой может быть сказанное вам вокзальным бомжом - если оно отвечает 4 печатям. Да, это вот может быть такая Нирманакайя - кто скажет, что нет. И более того, в Шикшасамуччае сказано, что бодхисаттвы могут являться, в частности, как боги тиртиков. А если не верить в истинность положений Махаяны - зачем доказывать, что какие-то ее тексты могли быть офигительно древними? 
ЕСДЛ на прошлых зимних учениях сказал, что с его точки зрения несколько нелогично потратить *кальпы*, стать Буддой - и в результате приносить благо живым существам в течении нескольких *десятилетий*. Но подобные соображения, опять таки - часть религиозного, а не научного дискурса. 
Махаянцев (и тхераваддинов) привлекают качества учения Махаяны (и Тхеравады). Эти качества представляются оптимальными - каждой из сторон. Это - принципиальный момент, а не что либо другое. Ну вот представьте - завтра совершенно неопровержимо ученые докажут, что буддизма, как самостоятельной системы, изначально не существовало. Что это, допустим, какое-то протестное крыло джайнов откололось от мэйнстрима и переписало все под себя. А дальше понеслось)) С исторической точки зрения такое технически возможно. Но неужели это что-то изменит в вашем мировоззрении?

----------

Eugene G. (18.11.2012), Fyodor (18.11.2012), Ho Shim (18.11.2012), Magan Poh (18.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2012), Shus (18.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Кузьмич (20.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2012), Ондрий (18.11.2012), Сергей Хос (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Шавырин (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну вот представьте - завтра совершенно неопровержимо ученые докажут, что буддизма, как самостоятельной системы, изначально не существовало. Что это, допустим, какое-то протестное крыло джайнов откололось от мэйнстрима и переписало все под себя. А дальше понеслось)) С исторической точки зрения такое технически возможно. Но неужели это что-то изменит в вашем мировоззрении?


И всё-таки, первоначальный буддизм, вопреки указанному в сообщении темы, был. И был он явно не махаянского толка .)
А дальше каждый решает уже сам что выбирать, во что верить, в каком количестве верить, и на основании чего - это да .)

Кстати - в каком-то смысле Дхамма Будды и была неким «протестным крылом "джайнов"» - ведь Будда довольно многому научился у других, до-буддийских учителей. Но не принял их доктрины, а открыл свою, _как мы верим_, более совершенную. Правда об этом говорят сами канонические тексты и объективными историческими данными как то какие-нить археологические раскопки и древние надписи этого не подтвердить.

----------

Eugeny (17.11.2012), Legba (17.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Legba

> И всё-таки, первоначальный буддизм, вопреки указанному в сообщении темы, был. И был он явно не махаянского толка .)


Видите, какое дело. Если Дхарма, произнесенная Буддой - не какое-то местечковое изобретение, а изложение реального положения вещей - она была вообще всегда. И будет всегда. Можно про нее забыть плотнейшим образом - но она никуда не денется. И Дхарма не была, и не будет - махаянской, тхераваддинской или еще какой. Она или Дхарма, или нет. Прям как та осетрина, которая бывает только первой свежести. Нисколько не сомневаюсь, что последователи Будды Майтреи также разобьются на фракции, и будут рвать рубаху, ссылаясь на археологические данные. Но то, что изложит Будда Майтрея - будет той же самой Дхармой, которую изложил Будда Шакьямуни - разве нет? И она не будет тхеравадой - поскольку никаких старших не будет. И не будет Махаяной - поскольку не будет Хинаяны. Вот ведь фокус))

----------

ElenaK (18.11.2012), Fyodor (18.11.2012), Ho Shim (18.11.2012), Magan Poh (18.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Sadhak (18.11.2012), Shus (18.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Zom (17.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.11.2012), Дмитрий С (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2012), Ондрий (18.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (18.11.2012), Сергей Хос (17.11.2012), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Шавырин (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Это да, с этим абсолютно не спорю ни в единой детали. Всё именно в точности так, как вы и сказали -)

Вопрос только в том, что же именно является этой самой истинной Истиной, которая действительна, реальна, а не выдумана и нафантазирована. Канонические тексты разных школ и направлений донесли до нас весьма много описательной информации на этот счёт. Часть этой информации однозначно валидна (хотя бы потому, что видна не вооружённым глазом). Другая - однозначно ложная (хотя бы попросту потому, что имеются многочисленные противоречия). И можно по-разному подходить к разгребанию этой кучи, отделяя зёрна от плевел - но не об этом речь. Речь о том, что всё-таки зёрна существуют.

Впрочем, если кому интересно, можно обсудить и различные подходы к "куче". Подкину два крайних варианта:

a) надписи на колоннах царя Ашоки - единственный достоверный буддизм. Всё остальное ложно. Буду практиковать тока то, что написано на колоннах.
б) абсолютно все учения в нынешнем мире, на которых стоит лейбл "буддизм" - истинны. Буду практиковать их все, пусть даже и жизни не хватит, чтобы попробовать каждое по чуть-чуть ))

----------

Ануруддха (17.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Legba

Феномен "кучи" существует, собственно, только в небуддийских регионах. У тайцев не возникает удивительной идеи попрактиковать Дзен, а у бурят - не менее удивительной идеи заняться Тхеравадой)))

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Феномен "кучи" существует, собственно, только в небуддийских регионах. У тайцев не возникает удивительной идеи попрактиковать Дзен, а у бурят - не менее удивительной идеи заняться Тхеравадой)))


В Лаосе много разных школ Буддизма

----------

Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Феномен "кучи" существует, собственно, только в небуддийских регионах. У тайцев не возникает удивительной идеи попрактиковать Дзен, а у бурят - не менее удивительной идеи заняться Тхеравадой)))


Да он вполне и раньше существовал. Куча (точнее первая микро-кучка) появилась уже через 100 после финальной ниббаны Будды, когда одни монахи сказали, что будут носить соль в рожке, а другие сказали, что это ересь -) В результате появился самый-самый первый *выбор* чему следовать - практике ношения соли в рожке, и практике её не-ношения )) Со временем куча тока и делала, что плодилась и множилась. Вышеупомянутая мной Каттхаваттху, написанная всего-то через ~200 лет после париниббаны - отличное тому доказательство. 

У тайцев или бурят тоже эта куча есть - просто она представлена у них фрагментарно - что из грузовика вывалилось, то и вывалилось ))

ЗЫ: Тайцы щас разгребают свою дополнительную кучу - под названием Дхаммакая )) Движение настолько сильно, что общая мировая куча под названием "буддизм" грозит вполне солидным пополнением ))

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (17.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> И всё-таки, первоначальный буддизм, вопреки указанному в сообщении темы, был. И был он явно не махаянского толка .)


Когда я задал вопрос про Первый Собор, мне было правда интересно, кто-нибудь предложит что-либо в качестве подтверждения происходившего или нет? Никто ничего не предложил и я сомневаюсь, что предложит. В итоге все упирается в веру, в те или иные авторитеты. В таком случае мне еще больше непонятно, почему 500 архатов в Раджгире это окей, а благородное собрание монахов и бодхисаттв на Горе Коршуна это новодел... Двойные стадарты какие-то.



> Вопрос только в том, что же именно является этой самой истинной Истиной, которая действительна, реальна, а не выдумана и нафантазирована.


Истиной является то, что согласуется с четырьмя благородными истинами и что действительно ведет к полному прекращению страданий. Но никак не то, что было кем-то где-то сказано, пересказано, записано, потом вычеркнуто... Это все форма передачи, внешняя оболочка, а важна суть, которая не должна противоречить учению Будды и должна быть его полным отражением. Если на следующем соборе признают, что монахам следует жениться и выпивать по пятницам, можно ли будет это принять как часть Дхармы Будды? Очевидно, что нет и я уверен, что большинство махаянцев это понимают. Тхеравадины же упорно продолжают цепляться за события, за участников этих событий, за тексты и это довольно странно.

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Когда я задал вопрос про Первый Собор, мне было правда интересно, кто-нибудь предложит что-либо в качестве подтверждения происходившего или нет? Никто ничего не предложил и я сомневаюсь, что предложит. В итоге все упирается в веру, в те или иные авторитеты.


Вроде как есть какие-то древние хроники (исторические летописи), которые описывают царствование царя Аджасатту. Они, по-идее, не являются религиозной литературой. Там говорится, что собор был, монахи были, а именно этот царь устраивал это мероприятие, тратил средства и т.д. Собстна, почему бы и нет? Событие вполне правдоподобное и логичное.




> В таком случае мне еще больше непонятно, почему 500 архатов в Раджгире это окей, а благородное собрание монахов и бодхисаттв на Горе Коршуна это новодел... Двойные стадарты какие-то.


Верно, именно что двойные стандарты. Тут надо выбирать - либо одно было правдой, а остальное 100% ложь, либо другое. Как вы будете это определять - это уже второй вопрос .) Но сам феномен двойных стандартов, ДА, существует конечно же.




> Истиной является то, что согласуется с четырьмя благородными истинами и что действительно ведет к полному прекращению страданий. Но никак не то, что было кем-то где-то сказано, пересказано, записано, потом вычеркнуто... Это все форма передачи, внешняя оболочка, а важна суть, которая не должна противоречить учению Будды и должна быть его полным отражением. Если на следующем соборе признают, что монахам следует жениться и выпивать по пятницам, можно ли будет это принять как часть Дхармы Будды? Очевидно, что нет и я уверен, что большинство махаянцев это понимают. Тхеравадины же упорно продолжают цепляться за события, за участников этих событий, за тексты и это довольно странно.


Всё правильно. Истина ЕСТЬ. Но помимо истины есть ещё и её описания, объяснения. Часть описаний и объяснений указывают на ту часть Истины, которую можно узреть. Часть - указывают на запредельную часть, которую вот так вот просто "отсидев два ретрита" не увидеть. Соответственно, встаёт вопрос - какое из описаний НЕ-видимой истины является достоверным. Объяснение какой практики, каких воззрений является достоверным, которое действительно соответствует НЕ-видимой истине? Это важные вопросы, потому что на основании их мы будем, возможно, практиковать всю оставшуюся жизнь. Эдакие вопросы жизни-и-смерти, получается что. Поэтому - отсюда - вполне понятно, почему (цитирую) "Тхеравадины же упорно продолжают цепляться за события, за участников этих событий, за тексты" .)

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вроде как есть какие-то древние хроники (исторические летописи), которые описывают царствование царя Аджасатту.


Я не встречал, честно. Но был бы рад ознакомиться, особенно вот в случае его довольно щедрого спонсирования Первого Собора (500 монахов каждый день кормить это не 500 рублей в коробку для подношений один раз в год положить, Вы понимаете). 



> Тут надо выбирать - либо одно было правдой, а остальное 100% ложь, либо другое.


Еще есть варианты "правда все" и "ложно все"  :Smilie:  Вариант "ложно все" отпадает, так как есть совершенно конкретная отправная точка - 4 благородные истины и она никем под сомнение не ставится. Вариант же "все правда", правда, с оговорками, видится мне в данном случае наиболее логичным. То есть это разные интерпретации одного и того же события. И в таком случае, прошу заметить, значение Тхеравады ничуть не умаляется. Оно остается в точности таким же, а тот, кто считает данные методы эффективными (не практикует же он исключительно потому, что кто-то признал это ТРУЪ), тот и дальше практикует. 



> Соответственно, встаёт вопрос - какое из описаний НЕ-видимой истины является достоверным.


Это и есть результат персонального исследования. Правда, хочу подчеркнуть, что исследование должно быть непредвзятым и не должно проводиться только с той колокольни, на которую человек по той или иной причине залез. Вы же понимаете, что в этот самый момент, разворачивающееся на наших "колокольнях" со стороны какой-нибудь теистической религии вообще видится бредом чистой воды, потому что в святых писаниях вообще и слова из обсуждаемого нет. То есть исследование должно проводиться непредвзято и основой убеждения должен быть не чей-то авторитет, а прямой опыт и четкое понимание изучаемого. Махаянцам в этом плане несколько проще, потому что они имеют доступ ко всем буддийским традициям.

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. на основании отсутствия в "Надписях Ашоки" упоминания о махаяне Вы делаете вывод, что махаяна - это позднее изобретение.
> Но в этом случае всё, что отсутствует в "Надписях Ашоки", но есть в Палийском Каноне - это позднее изобретение.
> Чем одно позднее изобретение лучше другого?
> 
> В суттах есть утверждение о единственности поворота колеса учения?
> Если нет, то каким образом отсутствие сведений о других поворотах полностью их отрицает?



Как ZOM, хорошо сказал: В Каттхаватте нету упоминания о Махаяне.  Для меня это очень сильный аргумент. Я не вижу смысла дальше говорит об этом так как ясно что Махаяна более поздняя.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Как ZOM, хорошо сказал: В Каттхаватте нету упоминания о Махаяне. Для меня это очень сильный аргумент. Я не вижу смысла дальше говорит об этом так как ясно что Махаяна более поздняя.


В Каттхаватте нету упоминания о том, ходил ли Татхагата в туалет. Для меня это очень сильный аргумент. Я не вижу смысла дальше говорить об этом, так как ясно, что Татхагата в туалет не ходил.

_П.С. Прошу прощения за такое сравнение, я его привожу лишь для того, чтобы показать, как Вы рассуждаете._

----------

Tong Po (18.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.11.2012), Ондрий (18.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Как ZOM, хорошо сказал: В Каттхаватте нету упоминания о Махаяне.  Для меня это очень сильный аргумент. Я не вижу смысла дальше говорит об этом так как ясно что Махаяна более поздняя.


Ничего не ясно, дорогой Алекс... Ясно только то, что переживаешь сам, а не то, что читаешь в текстах... Вспомните Банкея. Его слова о том, что он лично пережил, куда ценнее длиннющих текстов, пересказывающих пересказы пересказов...

----------


## AlexТ

> Ничего не ясно, дорогой Алекс... Ясно только то, что переживаешь сам, а не то, что читаешь в текстах... Вспомните Банкея. Его слова о том, что он лично пережил, куда ценнее длиннющих текстов, пересказывающих пересказы пересказов...


Кто знает, может он был очень успешным Тхеравадином в прошлых жизнях.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> В Каттхаватте нету упоминания о том, ходил ли Татхагата в туалет. Для меня это очень сильный аргумент. Я не вижу смысла дальше говорить об этом, так как ясно, что Татхагата в туалет не ходил.
> 
> _П.С. Прошу прощения за такое сравнение, я его привожу лишь для того, чтобы показать, как Вы рассуждаете._


Если с т.з. Тхеравады Махаяна имеет неправильные взгляды, то эти взгляды были бы названы в Каттхаватте.   Это намного важней чем про туалет.

Кстати, если мне память не изменяет, то в К. был вопрос о том как пахнут экскременты Будды... Так что и этот вопрос разбирался...

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вариант же "все правда", правда, с оговорками, видится мне в данном случае наиболее логичным. То есть это разные интерпретации одного и того же события. И в таком случае, прошу заметить, значение Тхеравады ничуть не умаляется.


К сожалению, не прокатывает этот вариант. Вы никогда не сможете увязать все буддизмы мира в единую непротиворечивую систему. Если попробуете начать это делать - то вы будете шить не то что белыми нитками - а белыми канатами для привязи теплоходов -) В принципе - здесь точно также можно пытаться занимать и позицию "Все религии мира об одном и том же, просто чуть-чуть разными словами". Звучит красиво, но заявление не валидное, в чём может убедиться любой здравомыслящий человек, который хотя бы чуток рискнёт эту позицию для себя разобрать.




> Это и есть результат персонального исследования. .... Махаянцам в этом плане несколько проще, потому что они имеют доступ ко всем буддийским традициям.


Как раз им-то и не проще. Потому что в их случае, как я уже выше сказал, элементарно не хватит жизни, чтобы проверить хотя бы часть - ибо настолько много методов. И опять повторюсь, проблема в том, что многие вещи нельзя проверить вот так - за три-четыре года практики. Возможно придётся потратить всю жизнь. Если метод был неправильный - вы в итоге ничего не получите. А жизнь уже подошла к концу. А следующая неизвестна - будет ли вообще когда ближайшая возможность что-то там проверять ))




> В Каттхаватте нету упоминания о том, ходил ли Татхагата в туалет. Для меня это очень сильный аргумент. Я не вижу смысла дальше говорить об этом, так как ясно, что Татхагата в туалет не ходил.


Это потому, что Каттхаваттха не посвящена рассмотрению вопроса хождения в туалеты. Она посвящена анализу и опровержению ошибочных буддийских воззрений. Рассматриваются разные неправильные воззрения разных школ. Но о махаяне или махаянских концепциях в ней нет даже и намёка (что, согласитесь, очень странно, если бы она уже была или даже пусть хоть как-то начала к тому времени оформляться).

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Митяй (18.11.2012), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> von Hinüber также указывает, что сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных  ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды. Он полагает, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным. 
> 
>  …


Умиляют меня эти самоуверенные самовлюбленные  западные умники! Ну конечно, гораздо разумнее ведь считать, что собрание 500 *архатов* было политизированным, дисгармоничным, на нем царили склоки, раздор, интриги)

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Однако, какой баттхёрт поднялся ))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кто знает, может он был очень успешным Тхеравадином в прошлых жизнях.


Почему бы и нет? Вполне может быть... Тхеравада - солидная школа, а в буддизме самое важное - не болтовня, а практика. А теоретические дискуссии часто не проясняют, а сильно затемняют дело. Поэтому, наверно, Банкей так необычно и парадоксально, "неканонически" высказывался. Чтобы отбить охоту у "книжных буддистов" выдавать прочитанное за пережитое  :Smilie: . 

Мысль "я-тхераваддин", на мой взгляд, так же привязывает к сансаре, как и мысль "я-дзен буддист". И то, и другое напрямую относится к самомнению, от которого надо избавляться, причем не когда-нибудь в будущих жизнях, а прямо сейчас.  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Главное - выбрать врага, тогда и появляется смысл в жизни))))

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Ho Shim (18.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.11.2012), Дмитрий С (18.11.2012), Кузьмич (20.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> был вопрос о том как пахнут экскременты Будды...


И как, согласно Каттхаватте  :Wink: ? Впрочем я настаиваю на информации, которая подтверждает регулярность данного процесса. А то кто знает, может это лишь философское размышление на заданную тему, упражнение в логике.



> Если с т.з. Тхеравады Махаяна имеет неправильные взгляды, то эти взгляды были бы названы в Каттхаватте.


Ого! Поскольку опровержения не последовало, значит в Махаяне правильные взгляды и там все совершенно логично. Иначе в Каттхаватте об этом написали бы  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Если серьезно, то я не могу понять, почему у Вас между неупоминанием и отрицанием стоит знак равенства. Если при перекличке педагог не назвал фамилию Петрова, потому что помнит его входящим в класс, то это ведь не значит, что Петров не присутствует на уроке. 

Чую сейчас как всегда увлекусь обсуждением форм, деталей и примеров, а какой-нибудь хитрый тхеравадин меня подловит на том, что "ан нет, есть такое" и все, конец дискуссии  :Frown:  Хрустальная сова в черном ящике отправится в Таиланд  :Frown: 



> то вы будете шить не то что белыми нитками - а белыми канатами для привязи теплоходов


У меня нет идеи все смешать и чахнуть над положением представителя Высшей Колесницы. Я понимаю так, что деление на колесницы весьма условно и существует лишь для систематизации учения, для лучшего его усвоения. Вообщем же все является искусными методами, которые бесчисленные Будды из кальпы в кальпы передают омраченным живым существам, чтобы те имели возможность освободиться.



> Все религии мира об одном и том же


А это уже другое, поскольку цели у религий мира абсолютно разные. Например, с теми, кто решил "прокачать" унылую Сансару до уровня катализатора бесконечных наслаждений, буддисты явно на разных языках говорят.

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Я понимаю так, что деление на колесницы весьма условно и существует лишь для систематизации учения.


Увы. Если б всё было именно так, то, например, подобных тем на этом форуме попросту бы никогда не существовало. Но они постоянно появляются. И появляются не по причине троллинга, а по существованию вполне уместных и вменяемых аргументов. И это только пример. Если отправиться в древние времена махаяно-хинаянских баталий - там можно было бы тыщщи таких ситуаций узреть. 




> А это уже другое, поскольку цели у религий мира абсолютно разные.


Если использовать ваш подход - то все цели при желании можно будет свести к одной ,) И точно также заявлять "всё весьма условно и существует лишь для систематизации учения". 




> Однако, согласитесь, из этого не следует, что Махаяны не было вообще.


Из этого следует два варианта: либо махаяны не было вообще, либо (если она была) о ней ничего не было известно в Индии в то время. Например, в книге приводятся аргументы даже против Сарвастивады (другой ветви ортодоксов). А, как мы прекрасно все знаем из истории буддизма - именно Сарвастивада была главным врагом Махаяны, и именно Сарвастивада именовалась "Хинаяной" в махаянских и далее ваджраянских текстах. Поэтому это попросту невозможно, чтобы в Каттхаваттху были аргументы против Сарвастивады, но не было ни единого против, якобы, тогда существовавшей Махаяны.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Из этого следует два варианта: либо махаяны не было вообще, либо (если она была) о ней ничего не было известно в Индии в то время.


Либо она была, но о ней заведомо не упомянули, потому что... (дальше можно продолжить самостоятельно)
Либо она была, но не было конкретного предмета для дискуссии. 
Либо она была, но не была известна конкретному собранию.
Если подумать, можно еще какие-то варианты, наверно, предложить...



> то все цели при желании можно будет свести к одной


Ну если только к нежеланию страдать и к желанию освободиться от этого гнета  :Smilie:

----------

Eugene G. (18.11.2012), Fyodor (18.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

А в какой сутре (или агаме) первый раз упоминается название "махаяна"?

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А в какой сутре (или агаме) первый раз упоминается название "махаяна"?


"Термины Хинаяна и Махаяна впервые появились на свет во время Собора под руководством царя Канишки в I в. н.э." Анагарика Говинда

Копирайт на словосочетание "Великая Колесница" принадлежит авторам Сутры о цветке Лотоса - I в. н.э.

Это признанный большинством буддологов, а так же буддийским сообществом факт, что махаяна появилась в I в. н.э. До первого века нашей эры, протомахаянские идеи были распространены в школах махасангхики, но махасангхики еще пользовались суттами, общими для всех ранних школ.

Не понятно, что пытаются доказать махаянцы в этой теме, опираясь на найденные рукописи школы раннего буддизма Дхармагуптака  :Smilie: 
В самой махаяне не отрицается появления первых собственных сутр в I-II в.в., ибо буддийскому сообществу того времени нужно было представить объяснения, откуда они появились. Например появление сутр Праджняпарамиты (первой систематизированной группы махаянских сутр), датируется учеными, второй половиной II в. н.э. - III в. н.э. Собственно в комментариях к этим сутрам, без обиняков указывается, что мол были сокрыты 500 лет в Потале - мире нагов, а теперь извлечены на свет для людей. Если прибавить 500 лет, к последним годам жизни Будды, то как раз получим II в. н.э.

----------

Shus (18.11.2012), Zom (18.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Феномен "кучи" существует, собственно, только в небуддийских регионах. У тайцев не возникает удивительной идеи попрактиковать Дзен, а у бурят - не менее удивительной идеи заняться Тхеравадой)))


Массово нет. Но в Тайланде есть дзэн-центры, и по моему даже дзэнские монастыри, а на БФ присутствует участник Читтадхаммо из Бурятии, увидевший преимущества тхеравады, и перешедший в эту традицию.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Тао (21.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Либо она была, но о ней заведомо не упомянули, потому что... (дальше можно продолжить самостоятельно)
> Либо она была, но не было конкретного предмета для дискуссии. 
> Либо она была, но не была известна конкретному собранию.
> Если подумать, можно еще какие-то варианты, наверно, предложить...


Ну вот тоже вариант. Цитируемый и уважаемый ученый: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20937

---------------------------------
А это - для тех кому действительно интересно (Ашокинский эдикт):
Minor rock edits
№ 3
Piyadasi, King of Magadha,saluting the Sangha and wishing them good health and happiness, speaks thus: (36) You know, reverend sirs, how great my faith in the Buddha, the Dhamma and Sangha is. Whatever, reverend sirs, has been spoken by Lord Buddha, all that is well-spoken.(37) I consider it proper, reverend sirs, to advise on how the good Dhamma should last long.
These Dhamma texts — Extracts from the Discipline, the Noble Way of Life, the Fears to Come, the Poem on the Silent Sage, the Discourse on the Pure Life, Upatisa’s Questions, and the Advice to Rahula which was spoken by the Buddha concerning false speech — these Dhamma texts, reverend sirs, I desire that all the monks and nuns may constantly listen to and remember.(38) Likewise the laymen and laywomen. I have had this written that you may know my intentions.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
(36). This edict was found inscribed on a small rock near the town of Bairat and is now housed at the Asiatic Society in Calcutta. Its date is not known.
(37). This sentence is the converse of a similar one in the Tipitaka: “...that which is well-spoken is the words of the Lord.” Anguttara Nikaya, IV:164.
(38). There is disagreement amongst scholars concerning which Pali suttas correspond to some of the text. Vinaya samukose: probably the Atthavasa Vagga, Anguttara Nikaya, 1:98-100. Aliya vasani: either the Ariya vasa Sutta, Anguttara Nikaya, V:29, or the Ariyavamsa Sutta, Anguttara Nikaya, II: 27-28. Anagata bhayani: probably the Anagata Sutta, Anguttara Nikaya, III:100. Muni gatha: Muni Sutta, Sutta Nipata 207-221. Upatisa pasine: Sariputta Sutta, Sutta Nipata 955-975. Laghulavade: Rahulavada Sutta, Majjhima Nikaya, I:421.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А, профессор сказал. А "дра чонпа" имеет смысл для Вас?


Дра чонпа —это тибетское слово, дословно означает «победитель врагов».
Архант —это слово санскритское, дословно означает «достойный».
То, что перевод в _тибетском_ не дословный (о чём и говорил ув. проф. Торчинов), никак не влияет на значение _санскритского_ слова «архант».
Не знаю санскрита, но «победитель врагов» наверное будет «щатруджая» или как-то так.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А это - для тех кому действительно интересно (Ашокинский эдикт):
> ...
> These Dhamma texts — Extracts from the Discipline, the Noble Way of Life, the Fears to Come, the Poem on the Silent Sage, the Discourse on the Pure Life, Upatisa’s Questions, and the Advice to Rahula which was spoken by the Buddha concerning false speech — these Dhamma texts, reverend sirs, I desire that all the monks and nuns may constantly listen to and remember.(38)
> ...
> (38). There is disagreement amongst scholars concerning which Pali suttas correspond to some of the text. Vinaya samukose: probably the Atthavasa Vagga, Anguttara Nikaya, 1:98-100. Aliya vasani: either the Ariya vasa Sutta, Anguttara Nikaya, V:29, or the Ariyavamsa Sutta, Anguttara Nikaya, II: 27-28. Anagata bhayani: probably the Anagata Sutta, Anguttara Nikaya, III:100. Muni gatha: Muni Sutta, Sutta Nipata 207-221. Upatisa pasine: Sariputta Sutta, Sutta Nipata 955-975. Laghulavade: Rahulavada Sutta, Majjhima Nikaya, I:421.


Повторю, что данный эдик не доказывает существование канона.
Данный эдикт доказывает существование неких сутт с названиями "Extracts from the Discipline", "the Noble Way of Life", "the Fears to Come", "the Poem on the Silent Sage", "the Discourse on the Pure Life", "Upatisa’s Questions" и "the Advice to Rahula", которые обнаруживаются в Палийском Каноне, записанным намного позже.

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Sadhak (18.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> появление сутр Праджняпарамиты (первой систематизированной группы махаянских сутр), датируется учеными, второй половиной II в. н.э. - III в. н.э. Собственно в комментариях к этим сутрам, без обиняков указывается, что мол были сокрыты 500 лет в Потале - мире нагов, а теперь извлечены на свет для людей. Если прибавить 500 лет, к последним годам жизни Будды, то как раз получим II в. н.э.


Так вот же, какой-такой 2 век н.э. если:



> Предварительные исследования и начальные переводы показывают, что многие тексты Гандхари представляют собой версии ранее известных буддийских материалов, но большинство из них новые, в том числе никогда ранее не встречавшейся версии Абхидхармы, трактаты и комментариями, а также множество историй. Коллекции содержат *самые ранние из известных Праджняпарамита текстов* и самые ранние упоминания Махаяны. Взятые вместе, эти свитки и фрагменты являются потрясающей находкой: совершенно новое направление буддийской литературы.


И далее о том, что они явно были еще древнее, ибо наврное тупо думать о том, что их вот только что написали в 1 веке и тут же сразу и похоронили в горшках:



> Гандхари рукописи, вероятно, *отражают содержание ранних монастырских библиотек*, и тексты, кажется, были намеренно захоронены. Махаяна и основные буддийские сутры были обнаружены вместе и, предположительно, захоронены вместе. 
> 
>  М*ахаяны тексты первого века в новой коллекции уже высокоразвитые с точки зрения сложности повествования и доктрины. Они не могли быть первыми сутрами Махаяны
>  Махаяна имеет более длинные корни и корни эти старше,* чем мы думали раньше

----------

Дмитрий С (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ersh

На бересте, да...

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Либо она была, но о ней заведомо не упомянули, потому что... (дальше можно продолжить самостоятельно)


Какие здесь могут быть мысли. Давайте подумаем. Например не упомянули бы, если бы тхеравадинской сангхе махаянисты мощно проплатили бы. И не только тхеравадинской, но ещё и императору Индии, Ашоке, тоже - ведь он поддерживал тхераваду. Или ещё такой вариант - они пригрозили Ашоке военной силой. Получается тогда, что махаяна пришла в Индию со стороны откуда-то. Например, из царства нагов. Вообщем, как видите, тут все аргументы именно такого толка будут.




> Либо она была, но не было конкретного предмета для дискуссии.


Невозможно, ибо предметов для дискуссии между тхеравадой и махаяной миллион .) В Каттхаваттху разбираются куда более мелкие вопросы. 




> Либо она была, но не была известна конкретному собранию.


Невозможно, потому что собор был "всероссийск... ээ.. всеиндийский". Курировал император, вопросы рассматривались всех тогдашних школ всей Индии.




> Если подумать, можно еще какие-то варианты, наверно, предложить...


Можно, да вот только факты останутся фактами .)

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ашоке, тоже - ведь он поддерживал тхераваду.


Согласно историческим представлениями (не основанным на содержании религиозных текстов), Ашока поддерживал не только тхераваду и даже не только буддизм, а почти все брахманические, джайнийские и прочие сообщества.

Более того, буддизм по Ашоке (по его эдиктам) - это небольшой свод нравственных правил и веротерпимости к другим.
Другими словами, Ашока создал не буддийское государство, а государство, в котором огромное количество религиозных культов обрели благодатную почву для своего развития. Буддийские традиции в том числе. И практически каждая традиция в Индии считает Ашоку своим великим добродетелем.

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Дмитрий С (18.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Согласно историческим представлениями (не основанным на содержании религиозных текстов), Ашока поддерживал не только тхераваду и даже не только буддизм, а почти все брахманические, джайнийские и прочие сообщества.


Угу, но только до своего обращения в буддизм ,) Уже только  после прихода в буддизм он создал громадное число ступ, построил колонны, запустил несколько миссионерских тхеравадинских миссий во все стороны света. Одна из них дошла, говорят, даже до Египта и Греции. Другая, например, попала в Шри-Ланку (которая в итоге стала цитаделью Тхеравады, и именно там был потом записан палийский канон письменно).

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Угу, но только до своего обращения в буддизм ,) Уже только  после прихода в буддизм он создал громадное число ступ, построил колонны, запустил несколько миссионерских тхеравадинских миссий во все стороны света. Одна из них дошла, говорят, даже до Египта и Греции. Другая, например, попала в Шри-Ланку (которая в итоге стала цитаделью Тхеравады, и именно там был потом записан палийский канон письменно).


Да, собственно сын Ашоки - Махинда, который стал тхеравадинским монахом, а впоследствии Арахантом, а так же дочь Ашоки, прибыли с большим посольством бхиккху-хранителей устного Канона на Ланку, привезя также с собой различные святыни и росток Дерева Бодхи, под которым Будда достиг Пробуждения. Под покровительством ланкийского монарха, пригласившего посольство Ашоки, тхераваду впоследствии на Ланке распространили, монастыри и храмы построили, Палийский Канон записали, дерево Бодхи посадили, и оно растет в Анурадхапуре до сих пор.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Угу, но только до своего обращения в буддизм ,) Уже только  после прихода в буддизм он создал громадное число ступ, построил колонны, запустил несколько миссионерских тхеравадинских миссий во все стороны света. Одна из них дошла, говорят, даже до Египта и Греции. Другая, например, попала в Шри-Ланку (которая в итоге стала цитаделью Тхеравады, и именно там был потом записан палийский канон письменно).


А после смерти Ашоки буддизм в центральной части его царства практически перестаёт существовать как значимая религиозная система.
И весь расцвет буддийской культуры происходит на границах его царствования.

Иными словами, если до Ашоки в Индокитае были более менее сообщающиеся группы буддистов, сосредоточенные на одной территории. То после Ашоки мы имеет несколько сильных групп, отделённых друг от друга значительными расстояниями.
Поэтому любая критика воззрений, которая зафиксированная в Палийском Каноне и формировалась в конце 3-го - 2-м вв. до н.э. - это критика ложных представлений, ходивших в близком к самим тхеравадинам окружении.
Что в это время было в Афганистане, Непале, Китае они, вероятнее всего, знать не могли.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому любая критика воззрений, которая зафиксированная в Палийском Каноне и формировалась в конце 3-го - 2-м вв. до н.э. - это критика ложных представлений, ходивших в близком к самим тхеравадинам окружении. Что в это время было в Афганистане, Непале, Китае они, вероятнее всего, знать не могли.


Ошибаетесь, империя Ашоки занимала огромную территорию, охватывая отнюдь не только центральные регионы. Поэтому во время собора были известны все бытовавшие тогда школы с их воззрениями. Всё это было отражено в Каттхаваттху. А махаяны не было. Поэтому о ней нет ни слова, ни намёка. 

ЗЫ: А про Китай вы хватанули конечно) Там буддизм возник сотни лет спустя.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ошибаетесь, империя Ашоки занимала огромную территорию, охватывая отнюдь не только центральные регионы. Поэтому во время собора были известны все бытовавшие тогда школы с их воззрениями. Всё это было отражено в Каттхаваттху. А махаяны не было. Поэтому о ней нет ни слова, ни намёка. 
> 
> ЗЫ: А про Китай вы хватанули конечно) Там буддизм возник сотни лет спустя.


Информация о Соборе, состоявшемся якобы при Ашоке, есть только в религиозных источниках, описывающих этот Собор.
Ни в эдиктах, ни в каких-либо иных подтверждающих свидетельств того, что подобное массовое и значимое событие имело место быть. нет.
Достоверность этого Собра (с научной точки зрения) не выше, чем Битва на Курукшетре.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Информация о Соборе, состоявшемся якобы при Ашоке, есть только в религиозных источниках, описывающих этот Собор.


Этого вполне достаточно для достоверности. Особенно с учётом того, что эта информация есть отнюдь не только в тхеравадинских источниках ,)




> ни в каких-либо иных подтверждающих свидетельств того, что подобное массовое и значимое событие имело место быть. нет.


У меня нет каких-либо знаний конкретно на этот счёт - но, думаю ,если порыть, вполне можно найти тому свидетельства и не только в религиозных текстах .)

----------


## Shus

> А после смерти Ашоки буддизм в центральной части его царства практически перестаёт существовать как значимая религиозная система.
> И весь расцвет буддийской культуры происходит на границах его царствования.
> Иными словами, если до Ашоки в Индокитае были более менее сообщающиеся группы буддистов, сосредоточенные на одной территории. То после Ашоки мы имеет несколько сильных групп, отделённых друг от друга значительными расстояниями.
> Что в это время было в Афганистане, Непале, Китае они, вероятнее всего, знать не могли.


Знаете Greedy, Ваш апломб помноженный на полное невежество просто поражает. И даже Википедия Вам не помеха.
То, что Вы не слышали о Ставаханах (после которых осталось огромное количество буддистских памятников и эпиграфики), о ступах в Санчи, Бхархуте, о Лумбини, Бодх Гае и т.п., меня уже не удивляет.
Но при чем здесь Индокитай?

----------

Zom (18.11.2012), Вантус (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Этого вполне достаточно для достоверности. Особенно с учётом того, что эта информация есть отнюдь не только в тхеравадинских источниках ,)


Упоминание о нём есть, но его значимость признаётся только в тхераваде.

----------


## Zom

> Упоминание о нём есть, но его значимость признаётся только в тхераваде.


Естественно. С чего бы еретики взяли и раскаялись в своих еретических воззрениях ))
Впрочем, к теме это не относится ни коим боком.

----------

Eugeny (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Знаете Greedy, Ваш апломб помноженный на полное невежество просто поражает. И даже Википедия Вам не помеха.
> То, что Вы не слышали о Ставаханах (после которых осталось огромное количество буддистских памятников и эпиграфики), о ступах в Санчи, Бхархуте, о Лумбини, Бодх Гае и т.п., меня уже не удивляет.
> Но при чем здесь Индокитай?


Индокитай - потому что все эти события происходили в Индокитае и граничащих с ним территориях.

Со смертью Ашоки его империя распалась, которое сопровождалось почти повсеместным разрушением буддийских святынь. Особенно в центральной части распавшейся империи.
Позже отдельные элементы буддийской культуры были восстановлены. Как, например, это было в Санчи.
Но основная концентрация буддизма после Ашоки в самой Индии сосредоточена возле мест пребывания самого Будды. Что является абсолютно естественным практически для всех индуистских культов. И не говорит о каком-то распространении или влиянии данного культа на другие регионы Индии.
Не говоря уже о том, чтобы существовала постоянна связь с возникшими во времена Ашоки сильными центрами буддизма, расположенными по окраинам его империи.

----------


## Greedy

_Везде выше, где писалось Индокитай, следует понимать Индостан_ 


Смысл исследования периода правления Ашоки в том, что то, что мы сейчас называем как "северный" и "южный" буддизм, появилось не в следствии доктриальных диспутов и борьбы с ересью в некоем едином буддизме. Разделение буддизма произошло в результате естественных процессов, связанных с тем, что в период правления Ашоки буддизм значительно расширил границы своего влияния. Но с последующим падением царства связь между группами, находящимися в по разные стороны индийского субконтинета, была практически полностью преравана.

Данный вывод не отрицает, что в рамках той же тхеравады велась борьба с ересью. Но эта ересь имела мала отношения к тому, что в это время происходило на другой стороне индийского субконтинента.

----------


## Нико

> . А махаяны не было. Поэтому о ней нет ни слова, ни намёка


Может быть, потому, что махаяна -- не для "масс"?

----------


## Zom

> Может быть, потому, что махаяна -- не для "масс"?


Всё намного проще - потому её тогда не было )

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Всё намного проще - потому её тогда не было )


Когда? При жизни Будды?

----------


## Shus

> Когда? При жизни Будды?


Не сочтите за навязчивость, но рекомендую (если действительно интересно): *О происхождении махаяны*.
Автор очень уважаемый и авторитетный буддолог (и махаянист).

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Всё намного проще - потому её тогда не было )


Махаяна в виде множества школ, монастырей, изображений многочисленных бодхисаттв и четок из семян дерева бодхи может и не была. Махаяна же как идея о достижении Просветления на благо всех живых существ и неотъемлемые от нее сострадание, недвойственная праджня и бодхичитта, были и во время жизни Шакьямуни (он этому учил), и кальпы до него (он этому учился и этому учили Будды прошлого), и будут кальпы после (этому будут учить Будды будущего). Вопрос лишь в какой форме и будут ли способны живые существа понять такое учение и применить его на собственной практике. 
Что касается кардинальных различий, критики Махаяны и т.д., то я не поленился и нашел такой текст (на форуме этот автор неоднократно упоминался и рекомендовался местными тхеравадинами):



> *Валпола Рахула пишет:*
> "Так в чём же разница между Махаяной и Тхеравадой? Я много лет изучал философию Махаяны и чем больше изучаю, тем меньше нахожу различий между Махаяной и Хинаяной в отношении основ учения.
> 
> И там и там Будда Сакьямуни признаётся учителем. 
> Четыре благородные истины аналогичны в обеих школах. 
> Восьмеричный Благородный Путь совпадает в обеих школах. 
> Учение о обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) одинаково. 
> Отвергается идея о высшем существе, которое создало мир и правит им. 
> Принимается учение о непостоянстве, страдании и пустоте (anicca, dukkha, anatta) и нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости (sila, samadhi, panna) без расхождений.
> ...


И тут я действительно задумался, ведь, если так почитать российсих тхеравадинов, пропасть между Махаяной и Тхеравадой огромная, Махаяну надо уничтожать, Махаяне Будда не учил, а сами мы Махаяны не касаемся, ибо чего руки-то об нее марать. А читаешь тексты авторитетных тхеравадинских тхер, так там обратное. Может тогда не в Махаяне и Тхераваде дело, а в каких-то своих личных заморочках, омрачениях и страхах? А пальмовые листья нужны лишь для прикрытия всего этого?

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Ho Shim (19.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), Дмитрий С (18.11.2012), Дхармананда (18.11.2012), Кузьмич (20.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Может тогда не в Махаяне и Тхераваде дело, а в каких-то своих личных заморочках, омрачениях и страхах?


Да. 
При этом ярко наблюдается известный психологический эффект - чем больше был предан чему-то, тем ожесточеннее это ненавидишь потом.

----------

Fyodor (18.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Tong Po (18.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), Дмитрий С (18.11.2012), Кузьмич (20.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Этого вполне достаточно для достоверности. Особенно с учётом того, что эта информация есть отнюдь не только в тхеравадинских источниках ,)


Сутр Махаяны вполне достаточно для достоверности того факта, что Татхагата пребывал на Горе Коршуна и силой своего самадхи побудил Шарипутру спросить Арью-Авалокитешвару о сущности всех дхарм. По той же логике.



> Особенно с учётом того, что эта информация есть отнюдь не только в тхеравадинских источниках





> если порыть, вполне можно найти тому свидетельства и не только в религиозных текстах .)


В каких еще? Даже если мы находим текст, в котором написано, да, было такое дело, было 500 человек, сидели там-то и всех их обеспечивал царь в течении всего сезона дождей, то как нам понять, что это были именно 500 архатов, а не просто 500 монахов?

----------


## Akaguma

> Да. 
> При этом ярко наблюдается известный психологический эффект - чем больше был предан чему-то, тем ожесточеннее это ненавидишь потом.


А я вот никогда не был махаянцем  :Smilie:  Однако ж тоже считаю махаяну шагом в сторону.
Да и в российской махаяне и не разберешь то толком, что к чему: у одних Будда существует в нирване, у других нет, у одних тонкое сознание вечно и абсолютно, у других толстое и т.д. и т.п.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

А может, дело в особенности русской ментальности и проекция на Тхераваду "изначального буддизма" вполне соответствует патриархальной тенденции претендовать на бо́льшую "изначальность" православного христианства по отношению к католичеству и протестантизму?   :Cool:

----------

Кузьмич (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> И тут я действительно задумался, ведь, если так почитать российсих тхеравадинов, пропасть между Махаяной и Тхеравадой огромная


Махаяна, если смотреть максимально широко - это большой такой религиозный пласт, который формировался много веков и впитал в себя кучу представлений, методик и прочего всего. И всё это считается махаяной. Можно выделять что-то конкретное из этой кучи. Например, самую раннюю махаяну 1-4 века нашей эры. В этой ранней махаяне в плане практики будет совпадение с тхеравадой на 90%. Но только лишь воззрения будут ошибочными (когда дхаммы были объявлены махаянистами уже изначальными, и не имеющими характеристик возникновения-наличия-угасания). А ошибочные воззрения, согласно суттам, ведут к ошибочным остальным факторам пути, и завершаются ошибочным знанием и ошибочным освобождением. Можно взять пласт какой-нить махаяны уже более поздней. Например амидаистические направления. Там будет целый букет будд и бодхисаттв, которым нужно молиться и которые тебя спасут (христианство чистой воды по сути своей). Можно взять в рассмотрение какие-нить китайские или японские "школы одной сутры" - когда брался один текст и на его основе выдумавалась вся остальная практика. Ну и так далее - если начинать копаться во всём этом - чёрт ногу сломит. Поэтому чтоб время не тратить, лучше сразу обратиться к первоисточнику .)




> Валпола Рахула пишет:


То что он пишет - это он пишет исключительно о ранней самой махаяне, о чём я упомянул уже. Там да, различий мало. Но они есть и они всё-таки очень важные. Кстати, этот самый ранний вариант махаяны уже давным-давно никем не практикуется.




> Сутр Махаяны вполне достаточно для достоверности того факта, что Татхагата пребывал на Горе Коршуна и силой своего самадхи побудил Шарипутру спросить Арью-Авалокитешвару о сущности всех дхарм. По той же логике.


Не работает тут эта логика. Потому что 3-ий собор признавался всеми. А сутры махаяны - только самой махаяной ,)

----------

Shus (18.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А я вот никогда не был махаянцем  Однако ж тоже считаю махаяну шагом в сторону.
> Да и в российской махаяне и не разберешь то толком, что к чему: у одних Будда существует в нирване, у других нет, у одних тонкое сознание вечно и абсолютно, у других толстое и т.д. и т.п.


Как говаривал старик Мюллер в небезызвестном фильме "Семнадцать мгновений весны", "ясность - это форма полного тумана" (или что-то в этом духе). Вполне себе дзенское высказывание. Если, не дай Бог (или Будда), в практике возникает полная ясность, ее (ясность, а не практику) надо срочно отбросить!  :Smilie: , ибо ясность (вот, напр., как у террористов-смертников) - это самая опасная форма заблуждений  :Frown: .

Уж лучше дружески дискутировать об этой махаянской неразберихе, чем принять единственно верное и свободное от сомнений учение марксизма-ленинизма  :Wink: .

----------

Шавырин (18.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Помедитировала и думаю, что изначальный буддизм - наличие природы Будды в каждом из нас. Именно на базе нее возникает правильное воззрение - рано или поздно.

И наши благие заслуги, которые вообще позволяют нам встретиться с Учением. 

Во времена Будды много было людей, о его Учении даже слыхом не слыхавших. А сейчас - есть те, кто умудряются заниматься практикой буддизма даже в местах, где никто о буддизме не знает, самым чудестным образом встречаясь и с нужными текстами и с нужными учителями.

И, кстати, у нас есть доверие к буддизму - посколько это для каждого из нас уже не первую жизнь каким-то боком касалось. Хоть там в Тае, хоть на Тибете. Потому как совершенно неважно - в какой стране когда что в ней и как было. Важно - что дошло до нас в той форме, которая дает нам возможность уйти от неведенья. Важно то - что есть у тебя конкретно сейчас.

----------

Дмитрий С (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Но только лишь воззрения будут ошибочными (когда дхаммы были объявлены махаянистами уже изначальными, и не имеющими характеристик возникновения-наличия-угасания). А ошибочные воззрения, согласно суттам, ведут к ошибочным остальным факторам пути, и завершаются ошибочным знанием и ошибочным освобождением.


Эти воззрения не противоречат учению об анатте.
Пустота дхарм означает отсутствие у них собственной сущности. И это исключительно философский вопрос, который на примере анализа одной из скандх может выглядеть следующим образом.

Воспринимаемое красным обладает независимой ни от чего сущностью красного?
Если обладает, то то, что воспринимает эту сущность (истинно существующий красный цвет) должно иметь аналогичную природу. Иначе не будет контакта, как ухо не может воспринимать цветоформы.
Т.е. воспринимающее истинно существующее красное должно само обладать истинно существующей природой красного. Т.е. быть также независимыми не от чего - т.е. атта. Не считая других логических несуразностей, связанных с взаимодействием независимых не от чего сущностей.

Таким образом, отрицая наличие в воспринимаемом красном какой-либо независимой ни от чего сущности красного (некоего красного атома, скрытого или явного), мы приходим к тому, что воспринимаемое красным пусто от самосущего красного.
Та же история будет и с характеристиками возникновения, пребывания и угасания.


Причина появления подобного учения?
Возможно в буддийской среде активно распространялись еретические учения о перво-атомах или какой-то другой перво-природе реальности.

И если мы посмотрим первоисточники, то в них Будда нигде не рассматривает реальность с этих позиций. Он учит исключительно пониманию зависимого возникновения.
И даже в абхидхарме, где подробно рассматривается бытие дхарм, нет учения о независимом существовании дхарм. Наоборот, Будда акцентирует внимание на том,что дхармы возникают зависимо. А считать, что красная рупа-дхарма в реальности существует в виде некоего независимого от других дхарм красного дхарма-атома - это ересь.

----------


## Ондрий

> А я вот никогда не был махаянцем  Однако ж тоже считаю махаяну шагом в сторону.


А у вас и не замечено было особых истерик по сему поводу, с чем вас и поздравляю. Вы - хороший трхеравадин )



> Да и в российской махаяне и не разберешь то толком, что к чему: у одних Будда существует в нирване, у других нет, у одних тонкое сознание вечно и абсолютно, у других толстое и т.д. и т.п.


Никакой Российской Махаяны не существует. Максимум дзенцы. Что касается тибетской линии - там с образованием у россиян все довольно сложно и причины тут совсем не в доктрине.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Никакой Российской Махаяны не существует. .


Равно как и российской тхеравады (это ж я съехидничал  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Zom

> Эти воззрения не противоречат учению об анатте.


Противоречат. Если так, обобщённо - это впадение в аннигиляционизм, когда реальность отрицается и признаётся только номинальной ,) Либо же, при ином ракурсе - впадение в утончённый этернализм разлива адвайта-веданты. Впрочем, здесь это оффтоп и продолжать не буду. Главное что ранним суттам такой постулат напрямую противоречит.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И тут я действительно задумался, ведь, если так почитать российсих тхеравадинов, пропасть между Махаяной и Тхеравадой огромная, Махаяну надо уничтожать, Махаяне Будда не учил, а сами мы Махаяны не касаемся, ибо чего руки-то об нее марать. А читаешь тексты авторитетных тхеравадинских тхер, так там обратное. Может тогда не в Махаяне и Тхераваде дело, а в каких-то своих личных заморочках, омрачениях и страхах? А пальмовые листья нужны лишь для прикрытия всего этого?


Во-во, ручки о бодхисаттв марать.....

----------


## Greedy

> Противоречат. Если так, обобщённо - это впадение в аннигиляционизм, когда реальность отрицается и признаётся только номинальной ,) Впрочем, здесь это оффтоп и продолжать не буду.


Уточните, что значит аннигиляционизм.

Реальность не отрицается. Но всё в реальности признаётся зависимо возникающим. И это учение также сводится к контролю ума, к тем идеям о реальности, которые в нём возникают.

Номинализм близок к шуньяте. Но проблема номинализма в том, что он отрицает функциональность вещей. А зависимое возникновение (шуньята) - нет.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> если начинать копаться во всём этом - чёрт ногу сломит. Поэтому чтоб время не тратить, лучше сразу обратиться к первоисточнику .)


То, что Вы перечислили это методы по достижению той цели, которая рассматривается всеми махаянскими школами - просветление во благо всех живых существ. Методы для людей с разными способностями, живущих в разных условиях и временных отрезках и т.д. и т.п.  Задача практика проанализировать все то, что предлагается и сделать выбор в пользу того, что будет наиболее эффективным в вопросе достижения главной цели. По-моему, это не так сложно. 



> То что он пишет - это он пишет исключительно о ранней самой махаяне


Еще раз перечитал абзац и указаний именно на раннюю Махаяну я не нашел.



> Потому что 3-ий собор признавался всеми.


Александр Берзин вот пишет, что "другие традиции хинаяны, в отличие от тхеравады, не оставили записей об этом соборе".

----------


## Нико

> Номинализм близок к шуньяте. Но проблема номинализма в том, что он отрицает функциональность вещей. А зависимое возникновение (шуньята) - нет.


Вы у Цонкапы уточните, в чём проблема.

----------


## Zom

> То, что Вы перечислили это методы по достижению той цели, которая рассматривается всеми махаянскими школами - просветление во благо всех живых существ. Методы для людей с разными способностями, живущих в разных условиях и временных отрезках и т.д. и т.п. Задача практика проанализировать все то, что предлагается и сделать выбор в пользу того, что будет наиболее эффективным в вопросе достижения главной цели. По-моему, это не так сложно.


В третий раз повторюсь, что точно с таким же подходом можно заявлять также и обо всех религиях мира. Все они для людей с разными способностями, живущих в разных условиях, отрезках времени ...и надо лишь выбрать что будет наиболее эффективным в вопросе достижения главной цели. 




> Еще раз перечитал абзац и указаний именно на раннюю Махаяну я не нашел.


Потому что для этого нужно вам почитать самые ранние махаянские трактаты. Тогда поймёте, почему он делает такие заявления.




> Александр Берзин вот пишет, что "другие традиции хинаяны, в отличие от тхеравады, не оставили записей об этом соборе".


На основании чего он так пишет? Вот, к примеру, на 4-ом соборе Сарвастивадинов тхеравадинская Каттхаваттху упоминается и даются ответы на критику. Так что видите - книжка-то была насколько известной, что дошла даже до Кашмира. Поэтому о соборе, естественно знали всё. Кроме того, вообще, чисто исторически - Ашока расстриг чуть ли не половину Сангхи из-за собора, когда еретеки были выявлены. Эти события наверняка прогремели на всю Индию и близлежащие страны. Событие масштабное и из ряда вон выходящее.

----------

Eugeny (18.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Равно как и российской тхеравады (это ж я съехидничал  )


Я тоже так думаю)))

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Все они для людей с разными способностями, живущих в разных условиях, отрезках времени ...и надо лишь выбрать что будет наиболее эффективным в вопросе достижения главной цели.


Цели у религий разные, мы уже говорили об этом. Пастафарианцы тоже религия, но цель у них не аяты в райских садах петь в окружении двественниц, например, а просто порж(жр)ать уже в этой жизни.



> Потому что для этого нужно вам почитать самые ранние махаянские трактаты. Тогда поймёте, почему он делает такие заявления.


Жаль тхера нас покинул, так можно было бы поинтересоваться какую именно Махаяну он изучает на протяжении многих лет и писал ли он в данном случае исключительно о ранней Махаяне. Опять же, повторюсь, лично я никаких указаний в тексте на раннюю Махаяну не нашел.



> На основании чего он так пишет?


Сносок нет, это уже надо у профессора спрашивать.
На Берзина ссылаюсь, поскольку считаю его авторитетным буддологом и историком.

----------


## Zom

> Цели у религий разные, мы уже говорили об этом. Пастафарианцы тоже религия, но цель у них не аяты в райских садах петь в окружении двественниц, например, а просто порж(жр)ать уже в этой жизни.


Окей, и вот как раз если мы будем этот вопрос разбирать - то увидим, что у махаяны и тхеравады тоже разные конечные цели. Как и много чего другого разного.

----------

Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Окей, и вот как раз если мы будем этот вопрос разбирать - то увидим, что у махаяны и тхеравады тоже разные конечные цели. Как и много чего другого разного.


Одна - освобождение от страданий благодаря следованию пути Будды.

----------

Aion (18.11.2012), Gakusei (18.11.2012), Дмитрий С (18.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Звучит красиво, также, как и "все религии - они об освобождении от страданий благодаря следованию Пути". 
Но, сами понимаете... )) идём по 4-му кругу )

----------

Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Прежде всего, есть определённые практические трудности в устной передаче Как могли 500 монахов осуществить передачу учения Будды дававшегося в течении 45 лет? 
> 
> von Hinüber также указывает, что сутры сами свидетельствуют о глубоких и постоянных  ссорах между учениками Будды, Ананды, и Махакашьяпа, который председательствовал на совете и был главным учеником в момент смерти Будды. Он полагает, что было бы неразумным представлять, что Собор был свободным от политики и гармоничным.


А что в этом вопросе может сказать исследователь? Они или верит, что на Соборе собрались Архаты - полностью свободные от асав, и тогда непонятно откуда могла взяться политика и дисгармония, либо не верит в это. Но тогда о чём вообще буддизм, если 500 ближайших учеников Будды, которые были с ним (и под его руководством) много лет, не достигли архатства?



> Есть много признаков того, что рассказы о первом Соборе не являются исторически достоверными. Но они доносят до нас важную информацию. Буддисты сами были осведомлены о том, что в какой-то момент в истории их тексты должны были сформированы кем-то в стандартной форме которую они сейчас имеют, начиная тексты словами  Так я слышал. Кто это был, мы не знаем.


Знаем. Тхера Ананда. 



> Интересно, что традиционном рассказ о первом Совете содержит историю одного монаха, который прибыл поздно. Он обратился к другим спросив, что он пропустил. Когда они рассказали ему, как они сформулировали часть учение Будды, он возражал. Он настаивал на том, что он сам слышал речь Будды и будет продолжать помнить о них, как он их услышал.


Тхера Пурана не отрицал редакцию Канона. Он просто не захотел переучиваться на новый лад. Кроме того он не был делегатом собора. И не потому, что прибыл поздно, а потому, что возможно, не был Архатом. На Первый Сангити Сангха допустила только одного неархата - тхеру Ананду. Но и тот перед открытием собора достиг Ниббаны. 



> И тогда Достопочтенный Пурана странствовал через Южные Холмы в сопровождении большой группы монахов, в количестве пятисот человек. И когда старшие монахи закончили декламацию Дхаммы и Винаи, он, побыв в Южных Холмах столько, сколько считал нужным, отправился в Раджагаю к Велуване, к Каландаке Нивапе, туда, где находились старшие монахи. Поприветствовав их, он сел рядом. И тогда старшие монахи обратились к нему: «Друг Пурана, старшие монахи вместе продекламировали Дхамму и Винаю. Давай и ты, тоже, выучи текст, так заученный ими».
> «*Тхеры хорошо продекламировали Дхамму и Винаю*. Но всё же, я буду помнить [Дхамму и Винаю] в той манере, как слышал сам, из уст самого Благословенного»
> (комментарий: Здесь имеется в виду, что Дхамма и Виная были стандартизированы архатами первого собора, т.е. приведены в единое целое, с использованием в суттах многочисленных стандартных фраз, отрывков, формулировок - что сразу бросается в глаза, даже если прочесть лишь несколько сутт Канона. Достопочтенный Пурана подтверждает, что эта работа была проделана архатами собора превосходно, но, тем не менее, он не желает переучивать в соответствии с новыми стандартными формулировками то, что уже знает; и говорит, что будет помнить именно так, как уже запомнил, лично присутствуя на лекциях Будды).





> Буддийские каноны, как они существуют сегодня, являются продуктами исторических обстоятельств. Они звучат многими голосами, которые сформировали их во времени. Но ортодоксия требует наоборот недвижимой стены, чего-то неизменного и твёрдого. В то же время корень буддистских текстов  никогда не был чем-то одним и всегда изменялся.


Он не меняется уже много сотен лет. Почему же он должен был меняться в начале? Разве ортодоксальные тхеры были мене ортодоксальными?



> Мы часто говорим, «тибетский перевод», перевод на китайский язык, санскрит оригинала. Как только вы говорите санскритский оригинал, вы попадаете обратно в  неправильный, но вполне естественный способ мышления, что это оригинал, поэтому мы можем выбросить копии. Но на самом деле, санскритский оригинал это такие же сутры только в другом варианте. Поэтому идея, что один из них является оригиналом и все остальные более или менее несовершенными копиями является неверной. Но  от этого очень трудно отказаться. Это почти невозможно.


На самом деле сутты появились на разных языках не волшебным образом в одно и то же время, а переводились с одного языка на другой. И естественно, что оригиналом является первоисточник.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не чудеса.
> Архаты не знают реальность, как она есть, во всей её полноте. Это признаётся и в Тхераваде.
> Всеведающей мудростью обладает только Будда, и ни один архат даже при жизни Будды не обладал мудростью, равной Будде.
> 
> Так что архат вплоне может не знать путей других колесниц, так как может даже не предполагать, что в реальности возможен иной плод, чем освобождение архата.


Проблема в том, что некоторые из Архатов, присутствующих на Первом Сангити, являются действующими лицами махаянских сутр. Т.е. они либо знали пути других колесниц но сознательно утаили Дхамму на Первом Сангити, что по определению невозможно для Архата. Либо эти махаянские сутры - плод более позднего творчества.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Тао (22.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не встречал, честно. Но был бы рад ознакомиться, особенно вот в случае его довольно щедрого спонсирования Первого Собора (500 монахов каждый день кормить это не 500 рублей в коробку для подношений один раз в год положить, Вы понимаете).


Это изложено в Махавамсе - островной хронике Шри-Ланки.. В первых главах. (с третьей по пятую кажется)

----------


## Greedy

> Проблема в том, что некоторые из Архатов, присутствующих на Первом Сангити, являются действующими лицами махаянских сутр. Т.е. они либо знали пути других колесниц но сознательно утаили Дхамму на Первом Сангити, что по определению невозможно для Архата. Либо эти махаянские сутры - плод более позднего творчества.


А тхеравадинские сутты - плод иного творчества.
Палийский Канон, в том виде, в каком он дошёл до нас, записан не теми, кто присутствовал на Первом Соборе. И даже не теми, кто был на Четвёртом (были ли там архаты, и вся ли власть принимать решения принадлежала архатам, в какой полноте они обладали всем тем, что было продекламировано на Первом Соборе). Он записан теми, кто писал разные его части в период с 10-го по 17-й вв. н.э.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Либо она была, но о ней заведомо не упомянули, потому что... (дальше можно продолжить самостоятельно)


Зачем плодить сущностей сверх необходимого?



> Либо она была, но не было конкретного предмета для дискуссии.


Это значит, что она была согласна с тхеравадой.



> Либо она была, но не была известна конкретному собранию.


Наскидку из Махасукхавативьюха сутры:



> Так я слышал. Однажды Будда находился в Раджагрихе на горе Гридхракута вместе с двенадцатью тысячами бхикшу. Все они были великими мудрецами и обладали сверхъестественными способностями. Их звали: *старейшина Кауньдинья, старейшина Шарипутра, старейшина Махамаудгальяяна, старейшина Кашьяпа. Старшим в собрании был старейшина Ананда.* Также там присутствовали: бодхисаттва Самантабхадра, бодхисаттва Маньджушри, бодхисаттва Майтрея.
> Все бодхисаттвы бхадракальпы1 также прибыли на это собрание.


Кассапа возглавлял Первый Сангити, Ананда излагал сутты.
Сарипутта и Моггаллана к тому времени уже ушли в Париниббану, но я сомневаюсь в том, что и они бы не обучили монахов в Сангхе махаяне.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А тхеравадинские сутты - плод иного творчества.
> Палийский Канон, в том виде, в каком он дошёл до нас, записан не теми, кто присутствовал на Первом Соборе. И даже не теми, кто был на Четвёртом (были ли там архаты, и вся ли власть принимать решения принадлежала архатам, в какой полноте они обладали всем тем, что было продекламировано на Первом Соборе). Он записан теми, кто писал разные его части в период с 10-го по 17-й вв. н.э.


Это ложь. Ложь, к сожалению идущая, насколько я понимаю, с Дхарма.орг. 
Палийский Канон не был создан в 10 или 17 веке.
Я понимаю, что подобным тезисом можно троллить, но считать его серьёзным аргументом нельзя. Над вами даже  буддологи смеяться будут.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласно историческим представлениями (не основанным на содержании религиозных текстов), Ашока поддерживал не только тхераваду и даже не только буддизм, а почти все брахманические, джайнийские и прочие сообщества.
> 
> Более того, буддизм по Ашоке (по его эдиктам) - это небольшой свод нравственных правил и веротерпимости к другим.
> Другими словами, Ашока создал не буддийское государство, а государство, в котором огромное количество религиозных культов обрели благодатную почву для своего развития. Буддийские традиции в том числе. И практически каждая традиция в Индии считает Ашоку своим великим добродетелем.


Почитайте Бонгарда-Левина. Он высказывался в том духе, что ранний Асока был веротерпим и экуменистичен, а поздний Асока поддерживал буддизм.

----------

Eugeny (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И тут я действительно задумался, ведь, если так почитать российсих тхеравадинов, пропасть между Махаяной и Тхеравадой огромная, Махаяну надо уничтожать, Махаяне Будда не учил, а сами мы Махаяны не касаемся, ибо чего руки-то об нее марать. А читаешь тексты авторитетных тхеравадинских тхер, так там обратное. Может тогда не в Махаяне и Тхераваде дело, а в каких-то своих личных заморочках, омрачениях и страхах? А пальмовые листья нужны лишь для прикрытия всего этого?


Так статья то у Валполы Рахулы поверхностная. Если бы ему конкретные расхождения показать, мне было бы интересно, что бы он ответил.

А так, походя можно и между православием и кришнаизмом разницы не узрет. И там и там личный бог. И там и там огромное место уделяется любви.

----------

Eugeny (19.11.2012), Zom (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Тао (22.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Жаль тхера нас покинул, так можно было бы поинтересоваться какую именно Махаяну он изучает на протяжении многих лет и писал ли он в данном случае исключительно о ранней Махаяне. Опять же, повторюсь, лично я никаких указаний в тексте на раннюю Махаяну не нашел.


Тремя абзацами выше приведенного отрывка Валпола Рахула пишет о Лотосовой сутре и Нагарджуне, но наверное, изучал только раннюю махаяну, как тут пишут ))

----------

Ho Shim (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Tong Po (19.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.11.2012), Ондрий (18.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> А тхеравадинские сутты - плод иного творчества.
> Палийский Канон, в том виде, в каком он дошёл до нас, записан не теми, кто присутствовал на Первом Соборе. И даже не теми, кто был на Четвёртом (были ли там архаты, и вся ли власть принимать решения принадлежала архатам, в какой полноте они обладали всем тем, что было продекламировано на Первом Соборе). Он записан теми, кто писал разные его части в период с 10-го по 17-й вв. н.э.


А вот один очень уважаемый буддолог (по-моему одной с Вами традиции) пишет так:
"Когда же оформились Хинаяна и Махаяна?
Достаточно интересен тот факт, что Хинаяну и Махаяну разделяет во времени не такой уж большой период, что не позволяет ставить
знак равенства между Хинаяной и ранним буддизмом, а также считать Махаяну исключительно поздним явлением в буддизме и солидаризироваться, таким образом, с ортодоксальной тхеравадинской позицией.
Временем оформления Хинаяны можно с полным основанием считать 80 г. до н.э., когда на Ланке впервые происходит письменная фиксация тхеравадинского Канона – палийской Типитаки. Но приблизительно в этот же период начинают появляться и первые махаянские сутры: самый ранний махаянский канонический текст – Аштасахасрика Праджня-парамита сутра («Сутра о Запредельной Премудрости в восемь тысяч стихов») – относится именно к I в. до н.э. А если учесть, что Махаяна прошла еще период зарождения и первоначального становления в рамках учений махасангхиков, которые, видимо, можно считать «протомахаяной», то это направление буддизма можно«удревнить» еще больше."

Единственно он несколько лукавит по поводу Аштасахасрика Праджня-парамита сутры: такого текста до сих пор не найдено - существует только цитата в одном из переводов с китайского 2-го века н.э. ....Ну и "удревнение", "протомахаяна" тоже.

----------

Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это ложь. Ложь, к сожалению идущая, насколько я понимаю, с Дхарма.орг. 
> Палийский Канон не был создан в 10 или 17 веке.
> Я понимаю, что подобным тезисом можно троллить, но считать его серьёзным аргументом нельзя. Над вами даже  буддологи смеяться будут.


Можно ограничиться только следующим:
1. Были ли на Четвёртом соборе архаты?
2. Всей ли властью принимать решения они обладали?
3. Обладали ли делегаты в полном объёме всем тем, что было озвучено на Первом Соборе?

Если 3-й пункт не будет достоверно подтверждён, то на Четвёртыом Соборе могла быть представлена любая часть того, что было озвучено на Первом Соборе.

----------

Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Это ложь. Ложь, к сожалению идущая, насколько я понимаю, с Дхарма.орг.


Я читал ту тему, никто не говорит что канон создан в 17 веке, говорят что самая ранняя дошедшая до нас полная версия канона датируется 17 веком. Никто не лжет.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Единственно он несколько лукавит по поводу Аштасахасрика Праджня-парамита сутры: такого текста до сих пор не найдено - существует только цитата в одном из переводов с китайского 2-го века н.э. ....Ну и "удревнение", "протомахаяна" тоже.


Он в ещё одном месте лукавит:



> Временем* оформления* Хинаяны можно с полным основанием считать 80 г. до н.э., когда на Ланке впервые происходит письменная фиксация тхеравадинского Канона – палийской Типитаки. Но приблизительно в этот же период начинают появляться и первые махаянские сутры: *самый ранний* махаянский канонический текст – Аштасахасрика Праджня-парамита сутра («Сутра о Запредельной Премудрости в восемь тысяч стихов») – относится именно к I в. до н.э. А если учесть, что Махаяна прошла еще период зарождения и первоначального становления в рамках учений махасангхиков, которые, видимо, можно считать «протомахаяной», то это направление буддизма можно«удревнить» еще больше."


Т.е. он ненавязчиво так ставит знак равенства между записанным, сформированным Каноном и появлением первых махаянских сутт. И далее удревняет их предположением, что появились они ещё раньше. Но почему он на том же основании точно также не удревняет и Палийский Канон?
Как говориться: почувствуйте разницу.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Можно ограничиться только следующим:
> Если 3-й пункт не будет достоверно подтверждён, то на Четвёртыом Соборе могла быть представлена любая часть того, что было озвучено на Первом Соборе.


Притом записанная часть оказалась внутренне непротиворечивой, но противоречит той пресловутой не записанной части. Прикольное допущение, чо.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно ограничиться только следующим:
> 1. Были ли на Четвёртом соборе архаты?
> 2. Всей ли властью принимать решения они обладали?
> 3. Обладали ли делегаты в полном объёме всем тем, что было озвучено на Первом Соборе?
> 
> Если 3-й пункт не будет достоверно подтверждён, то на Четвёртыом Соборе могла быть представлена любая часть того, что было озвучено на Первом Соборе.


Тот же вопрос задайте относительно авторства махаянских текстов. Вы можете гарантировать, что их записывали исключительно просветлённые существа?

Некоторой гарантией правильности записей Четвёртого Собора является то, что есть схожие параллельные сутты в Китае, о чём здесь говорили.
Если же говорить о Четвёртом соборе Канишки, произошедшим через двести лет после Четвёртого тхеравадинского собора, то про него известно, что Канон перевели на санскрит и ввели очень много нового.

----------

Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я читал ту тему, никто не говорит что канон создан в 17 веке, говорят что самая ранняя дошедшая до нас полная версия канона датируется 17 веком. Никто не лжет.


Если бы так говорили, то и вопросов бы не было. Однако я неоднократно уже видел попытки провести знак равенства между временем самой старой копии и временем создания. Особенно возмутительно это в отношении Пятого буддийского собора, когда Типитаку высекли на мраморных плитах.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Есть ещё другая нестыковка, связанная с четырёхчастной Сангхой.

Будда в разговоре с Марой упомянул, что его цель прибывания заключается в создании четырёхчастной сангхи, которая как следует по правильному Пути, так и реализовывала его, как слушает наставления, так и даёт наставления.

Но в Палийском Каноне нет упоминаний о том, кто представлял женскую монашескую сангху, кто представлял мужскую мирскую сангху и кто представлял женскую мирскую сангху.
Более того, точка зрения Нагасены о том, что минянин-архат умирает в течение недели, если не становится монахом ставит крест на существовании мирской арьи сангхи.

----------


## Greedy

> Притом записанная часть оказалась внутренне непротиворечивой, но противоречит той пресловутой не записанной части. Прикольное допущение, чо.


Учитывая количество повторов, и учитывая то, что записывались не байки пришлых скоморохов, а непосредственно используемые в практике наставления, то противоречий в них будет крайне мало. Опыт практического использования является очень хорошей защитой от противоречий. Если ничего иного, кроме практически использованных наставлений, не записывать.

----------


## Топпер

> Но в Палийском Каноне нет упоминаний о том, кто представлял женскую монашескую сангху, кто представлял мужскую мирскую сангху и кто представлял женскую мирскую сангху.


Представлял где?



> Более того, точка зрения Нагасены о том, что минянин-архат умирает в течение недели, если не становится монахом ставит крест на существовании мирской арьи сангхи.


Потому Будда и стриг монахов.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Учитывая количество повторов, и учитывая то, что записывались не байки пришлых скоморохов, а непосредственно используемые в практике наставления, то противоречий в них будет крайне мало. Опыт практического использования является очень хорошей защитой от противоречий. Если ничего иного, кроме практически использованных наставлений, не записывать.


Ага, тогда б весь Канон состоял бы из трех с половиной страниц.

----------


## Greedy

> Тот же вопрос задайте относительно авторства махаянских текстов. Вы можете гарантировать, что их записывали исключительно просветлённые существа?


Существенно важным является третий пункт: соотношение объёма Дхармы Четвёртого Собора и Первого Собора.

Просто главный аргумент про то, что Ананда что-то умолчал на Первом Соборе состоятельны если на Четвёртом, где были впервые записаны слова Ананды, были приведены все слова Ананды.

----------


## Поляков

> Если бы так говорили, то и вопросов бы не было. Однако я неоднократно уже видел попытки провести знак равенства между временем самой старой копии и временем создания. Особенно возмутительно это в отношении Пятого буддийского собора, когда Типитаку высекли на мраморных плитах.


Все-таки не 17, а действительно про 19 век пишут. Неужели действительно так? 

В принципе это нормальный подход, иначе и Велесову книгу тогда надо датировать 10-м или каким там веком. Но есть агамы (сутр там, правда, несколько больше, чем в ПК).

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Тремя абзацами выше приведенного отрывка Валпола Рахула пишет о Лотосовой сутре и Нагарджуне, но наверное, изучал только раннюю махаяну, как тут пишут ))


Ну да, туплю чего-то. Очевидно же. *Zom* меня загипнотизировал  :Big Grin: 
http://www.dhammatalks.net/Russian/W...a_Buddhism.htm

----------


## Greedy

> Представлял где?


В женских монашеских сообществах последователей Будды.
В мужских мирских сообществах последователей Будды.
В женских мирских сообществах последователей Будды.

Будда создавал четырёхчастную Сангху.
По Палийскому Канону мы знаем только о мужской монашеской Сангхе.

----------


## Нико

> Окей, и вот как раз если мы будем этот вопрос разбирать - то увидим, что у махаяны и тхеравады тоже разные конечные цели. Как и много чего другого разного.


О, гении, парнишки!

----------


## Топпер

> Существенно важным является третий пункт: соотношение объёма Дхармы Четвёртого Собора и Первого Собора.
> 
> Просто главный аргумент про то, что Ананда что-то умолчал на Первом Соборе состоятельны если на Четвёртом, где были впервые записаны слова Ананды, были приведены все слова Ананды.


Ананда был Ахахантом. Он не мог бы скрыть Дхамму в сжатой ладони.

Касаемо не записи какой-то части Канона на Четвёртом Сангити: его и записали по той причине, что монахов осталось мало из-за войны и голода и была угроза потерять какие-либо части. Вот, чтобы не потерять их и записали.

----------


## Zom

> Тремя абзацами выше приведенного отрывка Валпола Рахула пишет о Лотосовой сутре и Нагарджуне, но наверное, изучал только раннюю махаяну, как тут пишут ))


Лотосовая сутра и Нагарджуна - сие и есть ранняя махаяна ,)

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Все-таки не 17, а действительно про 19 век пишут. Неужели действительно так?


Конечно нет. 



> В принципе это нормальный подход, иначе и Велесову книгу тогда надо датировать 10-м или каким там веком. Но есть агамы (сутр там, правда, несколько больше, чем в ПК).


Нормальный подход учитывать множество нюансов. Уж в чём в чём а в том, что Палийский Канон древнее 10 го в. н.э. даже у буддологов сомнений нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ананда был Ахахантом. Он не мог бы скрыть Дхамму в сжатой ладони.


То, что на Первом Соборе была озвучена вся Дхамма, принимается.




> Касаемо не записи какой-то части Канона на Четвёртом Сангити: его и записали по той причине, что монахов осталось мало из-за войны и голода и была угроза потерять какие-либо части. Вот, чтобы не потерять их и записали.


На каком основании считается, что собравшиеся на Четвёртый Собор были знакомы со всей Дхаммой в полном объёме, озвученной на Первом Соборе?

----------


## Топпер

> В женских монашеских сообществах последователей Будды.
> В мужских мирских сообществах последователей Будды.
> В женских мирских сообществах последователей Будды.
> 
> Будда создавал четырёхчастную Сангху.
> По Палийскому Канону мы знаем только о мужской монашеской Сангхе.


Нет. Почему только о мужской? В ПК и история создания женской Сангхи есть. И цельная книга Тхеригатха, в которой записаны строфы Архати.
Очень много женщин стали Архати. В т.ч. Махапраджапати - тётка и кормилица Будды и Ясодхара - его жена, Кисаготами - "женщина с мёртвым ребёнком", VIP-поститутка Амбапали и многие-многие другие.



> Будда создавал четырёхчастную Сангху.


Какую-то отдельную мирскую организацию Будда не создавал. Он просто говорил: бхиккху, бхиккхуни, упасаки и упасики.
Имён известных мирян-буддизстов тоже в Каноне более, чем достаточно. В первую очередь это конечно Анатхапиндика и  мирянка Висакха.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Хронология появления буддийских текстов относящихся к циклу Праджняпарамиты, согласно буддологу и буддисту Эдварду Конзе:




> Edward Conze, who translated nearly all of the Perfection of Wisdom sutras into English, identified four periods of development in this literature:
> 100 BCE-100 CE: Ratnagunasamcayagatha and the Astasaharika (8,000 lines)
> 100-300 CE: a period of elaboration in which versions in 18,000, 25,000, and 100,000 lines are produced. Possibly also the Diamond Sutra
> 300-500 CE : a period of condensation, producing the well known Heart Sutra, and the Perfection of Wisdom in one letter
> 500-1000 CE : texts from this period begin to show a tantric influence


Перевод:
Эдвард Конзе, который перевел почти все сутры Совершенства Мудрости на английский, выделил четыре периода развития этой литературы:
100 д.н.э.-100 н.э.: Ратнагунасамчаягатха и Аштасахасрика (8000 строф)
100-300 н.э.: период расширения, когда появляются версии в 18000, 25000 и 100000 строф. Вероятно также Алмазная сутра.
300-500 н.э.: период сокращения, появление хорошо известной Сердечной Сутры и Праджняпарамиты в одну букву.
500-1000 н.э.: в текстах этого периода заметно тантрическое влияние

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> На каком основании считается, что собравшиеся на Четвёртый Собор были знакомы со всей Дхаммой в полном объёме, озвученной на Первом Соборе?


А какую часть они забыли? Еще раз: ПК внутренне не противоречив, то и "как бы забытая часть" тоже ему не противоречила. Или у монахов была выборочная амнезия?

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> То, что на Первом Соборе была озвучена вся Дхамма, принимается.


Ок.



> На каком основании считается, что собравшиеся на Четвёртый Собор были знакомы со всей Дхаммой в полном объёме, озвученной на Первом Соборе?


На том основании, что Архат тхера Махинда (с другими монахами) принёс Дхамму на Шри-Ланку. И царь Деванампия Тисса со двором приняли её и начали распространять на Ланке. Строились монастыри. Приглашались монахи.
Я не вижу аргументов которые бы говорили нам, что на Ланку принесли не весь Канон.
Ещё раз повторюсь: что записали из-за *угрозы потери*. Т.е. прекрасно осознавали важность целого Канона.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А тхеравадинские сутты - плод иного творчества.
> Палийский Канон, в том виде, в каком он дошёл до нас, записан не теми, кто присутствовал на Первом Соборе. И даже не теми, кто был на Четвёртом (были ли там архаты, и вся ли власть принимать решения принадлежала архатам, в какой полноте они обладали всем тем, что было продекламировано на Первом Соборе). Он записан теми, кто писал разные его части в период с 10-го по 17-й вв. н.э.


Уже предвкушаю новый срыв покровов )))) Типа: 

"А дело было вот как. Все первые ученики Будды были махаянистами и учил он только одной махаяне. Но во времена царствования Ашоки еретики-хинаянисты, которые жаждали тока личного освобождения, подкупили царя Ашоку и втёрлись в его доверие. Ослеплённый еретиками царь изгнал из Сангхи всех махаянистов и стал их преследовать - в результате чего им пришлось бежать в царство нагов. А еретеки созвали третий собор, где история буддизма была целиком переписана, и по приказу императора были вычеркнуты из летописей любые, даже самые мельчайшие упоминания о махаяне. Только уже много позже распада империи Ашоки, где-то в первом-втором веке нашей эры, великий йогин Нагарджуна спустился в царство нагов, где обнаружил свитки изначального буддизма...." ))))))

----------

Magan Poh (18.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Уже предвкушаю новый срыв покровов )))) Типа: 
> 
> "А дело было вот как. Все первые ученики Будды были махаянистами и учил он только одной махаяне. Но во времена царствования Ашоки еретики-хинаянисты, которые жаждали тока личного освобождения, подкупили царя Ашоку и втёрлись в его доверие. Ослеплённый еретиками царь изгнал из Сангхи всех махаянистов и стал их преследовать - в результате чего им пришлось бежать в царство нагов. А еретеки созвали третий собор, где история буддизма была целиком переписана, и по приказу императора были вычеркнуты из летописей любые, даже самые мельчайшие упоминания о махаяне. Только уже много позже распада империи Ашоки, где-то в первом-втором веке нашей эры, великий йогин Нагарджуна спустился в царство нагов, где обнаружил свитки изначального буддизма...." ))))))


А всех тулку-нирманакай повесили  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А всех тулку-нирманакай повесили


Тогда ещё один срыв покровов: всё это происходило в 17 году в России.
Пелевин то про Чапая всё верно написал  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> На том основании, что Архат тхера Махинда (с другими монахами) принёс Дхамму на Шри-Ланку. И царь Деванампия Тисса со двором приняли её и начали распространять на Ланке. Строились монастыри. Приглашались монахи.
> Я не вижу аргументов которые бы говорили нам, что на Ланку принесли не весь Канон.
> Ещё раз повторюсь: что записали из-за *угрозы потери*. Т.е. прекрасно осознавали важность целого Канона.


Т.е. архат тхера Махинда (с другими монахами) был равен по знаниям Ананде? Или каждый архат знаёт весь Канон?

Аргумент против полноты Канона - не полное соответствие китайским агамам.
Либо кто-то насочинял - но тогда нужны веские доказательства того, что одним был известен весь канон.
Либо оба обладали неполнотой. И степень этой неполноты может быть произвольной.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда создавал четырёхчастную Сангху.
> По Палийскому Канону мы знаем только о мужской монашеской Сангхе.


Будучи напрямую спрошенным, Будда три раза отказывал женщинам в том, чтобы они получили возможность вступать в монашескую общину, после чего Ананда подошёл к этому запросу с несколько другой стороны. В результате Будда разрешил создать женскую Сангху (с полным монашеским посвящением для женщин), хотя при этом ответил Ананде, что из-за этого Дхамма в неискажённом виде просуществует всего 500 лет вместо тысячи. Вероятно, последнее и было сутью данной претензии, высказанной Ананде остальными архатами на Соборе.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...dhaka-sv.htm#4

----------

Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. архат тхера Махинда (с другими монахами) был равен по знаниям Ананде? Или каждый архат знаёт весь Канон?


Он же не один ехал. А Канон в ту пору устно и заучивался. Монахи делились на группы и каждые две недели устраивали спевки.



> Аргумент против полноты Канона - не полное соответствие китайским агамам.
> Либо кто-то насочинял - но тогда нужны веские доказательства того, что одним был известен весь канон.
> Либо оба обладали неполнотой. И степень этой неполноты может быть произвольной.


Китайские агамы - это переводной материал (не первоисточник). Кроме того в них могли включить сутты ранних буддийских школ уже после раскола.
В некоторых школах и корзин, например, было поболее. Не три, а пять. В частности Дхарани-питака и Бодхисатва-питака.

----------

Magan Poh (18.11.2012), Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Он же не один ехал. А Канон в ту пору устно и заучивался. Монахи делились на группы и каждые две недели устраивали спевки.


Это не гарантирует полноты.
Из теории информации следует однозначный вывод. Полна передачи информации через распределённую сеть с ограниченным временем жизни узлов возможна только при наличии в супер-узлов, собирающих у себя всю информацию.

Если подобное в традиции не практикуется (нет монахов, чьей задачей является полное запоминание всего Канона), то с каждым поколением информация будет теряться.
Это закон.




> Китайские агамы - это переводной материал (не первоисточник). Кроме того в них могли включить сутты ранних буддийских школ уже после раскола.
> В некоторых школах и корзин, например, было поболее. Не три, а пять. В частности Дхарани-питака и Бодхисатва-питака.


Здесь только предположения.
Без обоснований это не может являться доказательством полноты Палийского Канона.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Версия Махаяны о том, что Четвертый буддийский собор, при кушанском императоре Канишке (около 100 г н.э. в Джаландхаре, Кашмир) оперировал Сутрами Праджняпарамиты, данными археологии подкрепляется. Запись палийской Типитаки в 1 в. до н.э. - лишь предание школы.

----------


## Akaguma

> Здесь только предположения.


Ну дык Вы тут всех неопровержимыми фактами закидали  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (18.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Лотосовая сутра и Нагарджуна - сие и есть ранняя махаяна ,)


Это не ранняя махаяна, а махаяна классическая(с)! Если В. Рахула не видит разницы тхеравады с Лотосовой сутрой, то это удивительно, конечно. 




> Конечно нет.


А какой-же самый ранний вариант сейчас доступен для изучения?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не гарантирует полноты.
> Из теории информации следует однозначный вывод. Полна передачи информации через распределённую сеть с ограниченным временем жизни узлов возможна только при наличии в супер-узлов, собирающих у себя всю информацию.


Это гарантирует. В Индии так священные тексты и передавались. а монахи - это не распределённая сеть с ограниченным временем жизни узлов. Узлы в сети мудрость не развивают.



> Если подобное в традиции не практикуется (нет монахов, чьей задачей является полное запоминание всего Канона), то с каждым поколением информация будет теряться.


Практиковалось и не только в буддизме. В индуизме веды записаны чуть ли не в 17 веке и в них говорят очень мало расхождений между брахманами, жившими в разных частях Индии.



> Здесь только предположения.
> Без обоснований это не может являться доказательством полноты Палийского Канона.


Предположение что? То, что Паньчапитака была у более поздних школ - это не предположение, а факт.
А вот вам, как раз таки ваше предположение о том, что во время Первых соборов было больше сутт - нужно чем-либо подкрепить.

----------

Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Zom (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Версия Махаяны о том, что Четвертый буддийский собор, при кушанском императоре Канишке (около 100 г н.э. в Джаландхаре, Кашмир) оперировал Сутрами Праджняпарамиты, данными археологии подкрепляется.


Там не могли оперировать сутрами Праджняпарамиты хотя бы потому, что на этом соборе играли первую скрипку вайбхашики. А они не разу не махаянисты.



> Запись палийской Типитаки в 1 в. до н.э. - лишь предание школы.


Нет, это данные летописей.

----------

Vidyadhara (18.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А какой-же самый ранний вариант сейчас доступен для изучения?


я не интересовался этим вопросом в виду его бессмысленности. 
Я сутты могу и в современных печатных изданиях читать. Зачем мне искать обязательно самые древние?

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> я не интересовался этим вопросом в виду его бессмысленности. 
> Я сутты могу и в современных печатных изданиях читать. Зачем мне искать обязательно самые древние?


Просто так много говорится о древности, что этот вопрос должен появиться со временем. Тем не менее его игнорируют, что подозрительно.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Tong Po (19.11.2012), Ондрий (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> В индуизме веды записаны чуть ли не в 17 веке и в них говорят очень мало расхождений между брахманами, жившими в разных частях Индии.


Некоторые компоненты - V век до нашей эры. на брахми.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> я не интересовался этим вопросом в виду его бессмысленности. 
> Я сутты могу и в современных печатных изданиях читать. Зачем мне искать обязательно самые древние?


Как я понял, вопрос был не том, что бы вам самим читать сутты на пальмовых листьях написаных в "то" время. А какие известны науке самые древние сохранившиеся *полные* версии/экземпляры ПК. Полные, те, которыми вы пользуетесь сейчас.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Tong Po (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Как я понял, вопрос был не том, что бы вам самим читать сутты на пальмовых листьях написаных в "то" время. А какие известны науке самые древние сохранившиеся *полные* версии/экземпляры ПК. Полные, те, которыми вы пользуетесь сейчас.


Не интересовался этим вопросом по причине того, что даже буддология, при разных самых оригинальных взглядах относит формирование Канона уж никак не позднее начала первого тысячелетия.

Вообще этоа тема про новодельность Канона  и тхеравады в целом - это же новая  "фишка" для троллинга скреативленная на Дхарма.орг. (Предполагаю даже кем). Но это не серьёзно.

----------

Zom (18.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Вообще этоа тема про новодельность Канона  и тхеравады в целом - это же новая  "фишка" для троллинга скреативленная на Дхарма.орг. (Предполагаю даже кем). Но это не серьёзно.


Я пару лет назад здесь этот вопрос задавал, но не получил ответа. И это не троллинга ради.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не интересовался этим вопросом по причине того, что даже буддология, при разных самых оригинальных взглядах относит формирование Канона уж никак не позднее начала первого тысячелетия.
> 
> Вообще этоа тема про новодельность Канона  и тхеравады в целом - это же новая  "фишка" для троллинга скреативленная на Дхарма.орг. (Предполагаю даже кем). Но это не серьёзно.


про дхарма.орг это отдельная песня.. А вот мой вопрос весьма было было интересно осветить. Т.к. ссылки неких "летописей" мало могут быть авторитетными. Как бы Китайский махаянский канон тогда не оказался более достоверно ранним  :Wink:

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Tong Po (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну дык Вы тут всех неопровержимыми фактами закидали


Суть не в фактах, а в чётком разграничение, что есть факт, что следует считать достоверным. И что есть предположение, и основывая на нём выводы чётко знать их жидкую основу.

----------


## Greedy

> Это гарантирует. В Индии так священные тексты и передавались. а монахи - это не распределённая сеть с ограниченным временем жизни узлов. Узлы в сети мудрость не развивают.
> 
> Практиковалось и не только в буддизме. В индуизме веды записаны чуть ли не в 17 веке и в них говорят очень мало расхождений между брахманами, жившими в разных частях Индии.
> 
> Предположение что? То, что Паньчапитака была у более поздних школ - это не предположение, а факт.
> А вот вам, как раз таки ваше предположение о том, что во время Первых соборов было больше сутт - нужно чем-либо подкрепить.


Вы можете закрывать глаза на то, что выведено современной наукой, как и утверждать, что прошенный вверх камень вниз падать не может, так как был брошен вверх.

А информатика, изучающая распределённые сети чётко объясняет и то, почему при устной передачи возникает то, что мы называем традиции.
Если среди монахов нет тех, кто запоминал весь канон, то в системе образуются устойчивые линии передачи, ограниченные определённым набором сутт. Это в единичном случае или объединение подобных линий по признаку близкого подобия передаваемой информации образует традицию.

При этом есть крайне неутешительный вывод. Через несколько поколений источник, разделившийся на традиции, деградирует (не восстановим в полном объёме).

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> информатика, изучающая распределённые сети чётко объясняет и то, почему при устной передачи возникает то, что мы называем традиции.
> Если среди монахов нет тех, кто запоминал весь канон, то в системе образуются устойчивые линии передачи, ограниченные определённым набором сутт. Это в единичном случае или объединение подобных линий по признаку близкого подобия передаваемой информации образует традицию.


Традиции не поэтому образуются. А потому, что часть особо прогрессивных деятелей решает, что "времена изменились" и, что "Дхамму теперь можно давать по-другому".
Традиции не из описки в двух-трёх словах появляются, а из-за сознательного желания переделать.
Возьмём для примера те же тезисы Махадевы. Они - плод отнюдь не неточного запоминания.



> При этом есть крайне неутешительный вывод. Через несколько поколений источник, разделившийся на традиции, деградирует (не восстановим в полном объёме).


Предположим на минуту, что это так. Тогда нам нужно использовать в качестве опоры то, что имеют все разделившиеся традиции. Ту часть, которую все они считают словом Будды. Это гарантирует, что не будет привнесено чего-либо постороннего.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Вообще этоа тема про новодельность Канона


Такого небыло - зачем придумывать.

----------


## Топпер

> Такого небыло - зачем придумывать.


А какого было? Вы хотите сказать, что эта тема не муссировалась?

----------


## Ондрий

разговоры про новодел и 17век - 100% были. там.

----------

Vidyadhara (19.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Традиции не поэтому образуются. А потому, что часть особо прогрессивных деятелей решает, что "времена изменились" и, что "Дхамму теперь можно давать по-другому".
> Традиции не из описки в двух-трёх словах появляются, а из-за сознательного желания переделать.
> Возьмём для примера те же тезисы Махадевы. Они - плод отнюдь не неточного запоминания.


Что думает о "традиции" человеческий ум - одно дело.
Но с точки зрения информации, образование традиций при распределённой передачи - естественный  неизбежный процесс, которые может пресечь только создание суперузла.




> Предположим на минуту, что это так. Тогда нам нужно использовать в качестве опоры то, что имеют все разделившиеся традиции. Ту часть, которую все они считают словом Будды. Это гарантирует, что не будет привнесено чего-либо постороннего.


Нет. Нам нужно использовать ту традицию, которая даёт заявленный результат.
Т.е. ориентироваться не по вывеске, а по качествам, которые характеризуют желанный плод практики.

А искать общее в какой-то мере бесполезно.
На каком основании считать, что все эти традиции имели когда-то единый источник? На основании их непроверямых заявлений?
И даже если источник был един, но например в одной линии передачи сохранён метод поучений, ведущих к вступлению в поток за счёт веры. В другой - за счёт мудрости. И если Вы не найдёте традицию, имеющую эти две линии передачи, то каким образом Вы определите ложные эти методы или истинные?

----------


## До

> А какого было? Вы хотите сказать, что эта тема не муссировалась?


"Скреативлено" стало "муссировалась"? Никто не придумывал, что _палийский канон_, это новодел.

----------


## До

> разговоры про новодел и 17век - 100% были. там.


Только это фишка "скреативленная" Германном на БФ.

----------


## Топпер

> "Скреативлено" стало "муссировалась"? Никто не придумывал, что _палийский канон_, это новодел.


Однако тема про новодел пошла оттуда, как я понимаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Только это фишка "скреативленная" Германном на БФ.


А я от Ки это читал. И мне не померещилось. Германа тогда на дх.орг.ру еще кажется не было.

----------


## До

> Однако тема про новодел пошла оттуда, как я понимаю.


Интересно, как тред созданный Германном *после* треда на БФ стал "пошла оттуда".

----------


## Топпер

> Только это фишка "скреативленная" Германном на БФ.


Тема про то, что тхеравада - это новодел обсуждалась раньше.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> А я от Ки это читал. И мне не померещилось.


Докажите. КИ мне говорит, что такого *не* писал. (Напоминаю о чём: про неводельность Типитаки.)

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. ориентироваться не по вывеске, а по качествам, которые характеризуют желанный плод практики.


Вот это-то как раз полная бессмыслица ,) Как вы собираетесь эти качества выявлять? ЭЭГ, МРТ? ))




> А искать общее в какой-то мере бесполезно.
> На каком основании считать, что все эти традиции имели когда-то единый источник? На основании их непроверямых заявлений?
> И даже если источник был един, но например в одной линии передачи сохранён метод поучений, ведущих к вступлению в поток за счёт веры. В другой - за счёт мудрости. И если Вы не найдёте традицию, имеющую эти две линии передачи, то каким образом Вы определите ложные эти методы или истинные?


Уже говорили мильон раз - на основании общих текстов, которые прослеживаются тут и там и сям и везде, если внимательно посмотреть и обратить на это внимание.

Это уже не раз и не два цитировали, но видимо ещё раз запостить не помешает:

В наше время легко забывают, что (палийские) никаи имеют такой авторитет в целом из-за обнаружения схожести с соответствующими собраниями сутр в китайском переводе. Логический аргумент здесь довольно мощный - южная традиция (Тхеравада) и северная (китайская) были разделены огромным географическим расстоянием, и за последние 2000 лет между ними были лишь редкие контакты. Даже до того, в самой Индии, школы разделились и передали различные версии своих канонических текстов. И всё же, несмотря на это разделение, основные канонические тексты доктринально практически идентичны. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/p...-agamas-sv.htm

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Тема про то, что тхеравада - это новодел обсуждалась раньше.


Только речь идёт про _новодельность канона_. Я же эти ваши слова процитировал?

----------


## Германн

> Там не могли оперировать сутрами Праджняпарамиты хотя бы потому, что на этом соборе играли первую скрипку вайбхашики. А они не разу не махаянисты.


Перепутал. Не Четвёртый, а Третий собор. Вайбхашики считаются главными оппонентами *уже существовавшей*, изначально, Махаяны, отвергавшими её Сутры. Непосредственные ученики Будды Шакьямуни, Бодхисаттвы Манджушри, Майтрейя и Ваджрапани пересказали Трипитаку Махаяны в окрестностях Раджагрихи - сын царя Аджаташатру, Упа, записал её задолго до этих событий. Однако, в пользу этого нет археологических данных. Есть данные в пользу того, что вайбхашика действительно оппонировала уже существующей Махаяне, отвергая её Сутры.

----------


## Zom

> Про достоверные тексты я уже выше спрашивал. Пока молчат )


А что вы именно имеете в виду? Пять раз ваше сообщение прочитал - но так и не понял, что вы собстна спрашиваете то )))

----------

Ондрий (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А что вы именно имеете в виду? Пять раз ваше сообщение прочитал - но так и не понял, что вы собстна спрашиваете то )))


Оно требует 108ми прочтений)

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## До

> А я выше писал про _новодельность_ _канона_? Не приписывайте мне тут.


Топпер: "Вообще этоа тема про новодельность Канона"
До про новодельность канона: "Такого небыло - зачем придумывать."
Ондрий: разговоры про новодел и 17век - 100% были. там. 
До про новодел канона: "Только это фишка "скреативленная" Германном на БФ."
Ондрий: "А я от Ки это читал."

----------


## Топпер

> Только речь идёт про _новодельность канона_. Я же эти ваши слова процитировал?


Про новодельность Канона - это уже следующая стадия.

----------


## До

> Про новодельность Канона - это уже следующая стадия.


Стадия, которой небыло. Можно тред Германна на БФ (про запись канона), разве что, с нятяжкой, к ней приписать. (Потому что Германн не отрицал древность самого текста, а только говорил о _манускриптах_.)

Таким образом, никто древность тхеравадинского канона нигде не отрицал.

----------


## Greedy

> Вот это-то как раз полная бессмыслица ,) Как вы собираетесь эти качества выявлять? ЭЭГ, МРТ? ))


Вы считаете для себя полезным качество терпения?
Найдите терпеливого человека и получите от него наставления по тому, как быть терпеливым.

Считаете для себя полезным качество освобождения от страдания?
Найдите освобождённого от страдания и получить от него наставления по тому, как быть освобождённым от страдания.

Не можете найти? Тогда, будучи слепым идите к слепому, чтобы он Вам показал правильный путь.
Будда чётка сказал, что если есть подлинная Дхарма, то будут и архаты. А если архата найти не удаётся, то подлинной Дхармы нет. Остаётся развивать те качества, реализация каких гарантирована наличием их реализовавших.




> Уже говорили мильон раз - на основании общих текстов, которые прослеживаются тут и там и сям и везде, если внимательно посмотреть и обратить на это внимание.


Для какой цели необходимо искать идеальную традицию?
Чтобы найти правильные методы? Посмотрите на тех, кто использует эти методы. Если методы работают, то заявленные результаты будут видны в практикующих.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Топпер: "Вообще этоа тема про новодельность Канона"
> До про новодельность канона: "Такого небыло - зачем придумывать."
> *Ондрий: разговоры про новодел и 17век - 100% были. там. 
> *До про новодел канона: "Только это фишка "скреативленная" Германном на БФ."
> Ондрий: "А я от Ки это читал."


И чо? У вас оптические аберрации? Я не говорил про тексты. А говорил про некие "разговоры про новодел и 17век". Впредь читайте внимательнее и не додумывайте.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В первой цитате нет про "новодел канона", наоборот сказано, что что-то там _восстановлено по канону_. Т.е. древность канона признаётся. Во второй аналогично. В третьей прямо сказано "_древний текст_".
> 
> Следовательно, нигде он про "новодел канона" не говорит.


Вы знаете мне, честно говоря, всё равно что там есть или чего там нет. Вся эта никчёмная разборка косточек, в любом случае моё отношение к тому ресурсу и к половине его участников не улучшит. Скорее ухудшит.

----------


## До

> Вы знаете мне, честно говоря, всё равно что там есть или чего там нет. Вся эта никчёмная разборка косточек, в любом случае моё отношение к тому ресурсу и к половине его участников не улучшит. Скорее ухудшит.


Ну да, было или нет - какая разница.

----------


## До

> И чо? У вас оптические аберрации? Я не говорил про тексты. А говорил про некие "разговоры про новодел и 17век". Впредь читайте внимательнее и не додумывайте.


Вы говорили на мой вопрос бх. Топперу строго про _новодел канона_. А что вы _думали_ я не знаю и знать не могу. Возможно, что не надо писать "да это было" если вы не поняли о чём мой вопрос другому человеку.

----------


## Ондрий

Что я думал, вы знать разумеется не можете. А но вот читать по буквам, я надеялся, умеете. Но, видимо, надеялся зря.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Археологически, сборники текстов, включающие тексты как Шравакаяны, так и Махаяны, древней сборников текстов только Шравакаяны (в передаче Тхеравады). Археологически, китайская Трипитака, включающая Сутры Махаяны, тоже древней палийской Типитаки. Вывод: если подойти археологически, включение в канон махаянских Сутр древнее исключения махаянских Сутр из канона. Это подкрепляет махаянский взгляд о том, что древние Шраваки знали Сутры Махаяны, но не признавали их: что Махаяна древнее Соборов.

----------

Дмитрий С (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Что я думал, вы знать разумеется не можете. А но вот читать по буквам, я надеялся, умеете. Но, видимо, надеялся зря.


Якобы я что-то там не так прочитал. Не смог прочитать по буквам на свой вопрос о _новодельности_ *канона*, фразу что "а про _новодел_ там было", как строго *не* про новодел канона. Действительно, ведь так читать и надо - вне контекста. Я виноват.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, клевета или нет - какая разница.


Оставьте свою демагогию для той площадки. Это как раз оттуда фирменный стиль.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Ондрий (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Археологически, сборники текстов, включающие тексты как Шравакаяны, так и Махаяны, древней сборников текстов только Шравакаяны (в передаче Тхеравады). Археологически, китайская Трипитака, включающая Сутры Махаяны, тоже древней палийской Типитаки. Вывод: если подойти археологически, включение в канон махаянских Сутр древнее исключения махаянских Сутр из канона. Это подкрепляет махаянский взгляд о том, что древние Шраваки знали Сутры Махаяны, но не признавали их: что Махаяна древнее Соборов.


А почему подходить нужно исключительно археологически? Археологически, кстати, наскальные эдикты Асоки упоминают сутты тхеравады.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Считаете для себя полезным качество освобождения от страдания?
> Найдите освобождённого от страдания и получить от него наставления по тому, как быть освобождённым от страдания.


Забавно.. можно уже начинать ... ))) С Бумажной 17 например. Там много освобождённых от страданий можно найти, если поспрашивать )




> Для какой цели необходимо искать идеальную традицию?


Как минимум для того, чтобы знать, что именно говорил Будда. 




> Чтобы найти правильные методы? Посмотрите на тех, кто использует эти методы. Если методы работают, то заявленные результаты будут видны в практикующих.


И что? Я могу пойти на дядю Васю со второго этажа посмотреть и посчитать что он достиг освобождения и идеала в духовном пути. Не пьёт, не курит, матом не ругается. Смотреть надо не на других, а на себя. А чтоб смотреть на себя, нужно знать вначале, что практиковать. В буддизме, как бы, считается, что практиковать нужно _наставления Будды_. Это он даёт совершенный метод, совершенные наставления, совершенную Дхамму. А не кто-то другой. И, если ты буддист, то именно его наставления надо практиковать, а не тех, кто тебе приглянулся в каком-нить, например, эзотерическом духовном центре..

----------

Magan Poh (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Это подкрепляет махаянский взгляд о том, что древние Шраваки знали Сутры Махаяны, но не признавали их: что Махаяна древнее Соборов.


Алилуйя, я был прав ))))

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (22.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Оставьте свою демагогию для той площадки. Это как раз оттуда фирменный стиль.


Я только лишь пишу о том - зачем приписывать то, чего небыло, даже если не любите какой-то там форум. Форум плохой, но полную чушь про новодел канона там не креативели. Я уже не могу сказать пару слов в оправдание?

----------


## Топпер

> Я только лишь пишу о том - зачем приписывать то, чего небыло, даже если не любите какой-то там форум. Форум плохой, но полную чушь про новодел канона там не креативели. Я уже не могу сказать пару слов в оправдание?


Я про общую тенденцию говорил. У меня нет особого желания разбираться с тем, что там раньше сказали, что тхеравада новодел или что Палийский Канон новодел. Для меня важнее, что подобные идеи в общем и целом там цветут пышным цветом.

----------


## Германн

Зачем Ашока выбил на камнях названия конкретных Сутр, как не затем, чтоб строго  отличить авторитетные Сутры от неавторитетных для него? Древнейший канон - сочетание тех и других.

----------


## Ондрий

> А почему подходить нужно исключительно археологически? Археологически, кстати, наскальные эдикты Асоки упоминают сутты тхеравады.


Так это один из ваших аргументов. "Ваших" т.е. тхеравадинов. 

Я повторю вопрос (для Зома) - есть ли известный *полный* экземпляр ПК на любом материальном носителе (текст), который считается самым древним? Где был найден и где он располагается.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Алилуйя, я был прав ))))


Археология была права. Идеи Махаяны полностью из Типитаки пали не устранены.

----------


## До

> Я про общую тенденцию говорил. У меня нет особого желания разбираться с тем, что там раньше сказали, что тхеравада новодел или что Палийский Канон новодел. Для меня важнее, что подобные идеи в общем и целом там цветут пышным цветом.


Ну, мне показалось _важным_, что древность канона не отрицалась.

ps. Вы меня извините, если что. Лично для меня не тождественно не согласие с чьим-то мнением на какой-то счёт и плохое мнение о человеке. Не согласие _не означает_ плохого мнения. И ещё - я за диалог (т.е. допускаю различные мнения), а не за конфронтацию. Поэтму мне не понятно, почему люди не должны что-то обсуждать, если они могут это аргументировать в рамках приличия. И на одного с необычным мнением ведь есть десять с обычным. Один человек погоды не сделает, это же не война, а просто общение на _интересующие_ людей темы.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012), Дмитрий С (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем Ашока выбил на камнях названия конкретных Сутр, как не затем, чтоб строго  отличить авторитетные Сутры от неавторитетных для него? Древнейший канон - сочетание тех и других.


Нет. Он просто использовал канон той школы, которая победила на Третьем Соборе.

----------


## Топпер

> Я повторю вопрос (для Зома) - есть ли известный *полный* экземпляр ПК на любом материальном носителе (текст), который считается самым древним? Где был найден и где он располагается.


Скорее всего сейчас вам никто не ответит на этот вопрос по причине того, что просто не поднимали данную тему за ненадобностью. Думаю, что через некоторое время информация об этом на БФ появится.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Археология была права. Идеи Махаяны полностью из Типитаки пали не устранены.


Там нет идей махаяны.  Скорее уж можно сказать, что из некоторых идей в процессе эволюции произошла махаяна.

----------

Vidyadhara (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Все-таки не 17, а действительно про 19 век пишут. Неужели действительно так? 
> 
> В принципе это нормальный подход, иначе и Велесову книгу тогда надо датировать 10-м или каким там веком. Но есть агамы (сутр там, правда, несколько больше, чем в ПК).


А можно ссылку?

----------


## Shus

> Хронология появления буддийских текстов относящихся к циклу Праджняпарамиты, согласно буддологу и буддисту Эдварду Конзе:
> 
> Перевод:
> Эдвард Конзе, который перевел почти все сутры Совершенства Мудрости на английский, выделил четыре периода развития этой литературы:
> 100 д.н.э.-100 н.э.: Ратнагунасамчаягатха и Аштасахасрика (8000 строф)
> 100-300 н.э.: период расширения, когда появляются версии в 18000, 25000 и 100000 строф. Вероятно также Алмазная сутра.
> 300-500 н.э.: период сокращения, появление хорошо известной Сердечной Сутры и Праджняпарамиты в одну букву.
> 500-1000 н.э.: в текстах этого периода заметно тантрическое влияние


Наконец-то появились факты. А то как-то все "по-мнению известных ученых", "в мировой науке" и т.п.
Немного добавлю (поправьте если не прав).
1) Туманно упоминаемые всеми и везде "самые ранние сутры махаяны" - это название сутр и даже по-моему цитаты из т.н. "переводов Локакшемы" 2 в. н.э. (можно посмотреть даже здесь:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokaksema). Многие ученые вполне обоснованно считают, что в этой работе упоминаются самые ранние сутры Махаяны и осторожно датируют их периодом с 1-го века до н.э. по 1-ый век нашей эры. 
Других "самых ранних сутр" пока не обнаружено. 
2) Как правило не менее туманны рассуждения о "древних корнях" и некой абстрактной махасангхике (без уточнений). 
На самом деле в основном уже сложилось довольно четкое мнение (хотя и не бесспорное, как и все выводы ученых). Самыми древними группами, которые действительно можно считать "протомахаяной" были вышедшие из Чайтики Апарасала (Aparaśailas) и Утарасала (Uttaraśailas) (иначе Pūrvaśailas).
Это были небольшие сообщества, которые располагались в районе Амаравати (Андхра) и которых осторожно датируют 2-1 веками до н.э.
Их тексты неизвестны.

Буду рад дополнениям и уточнениям.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Т.е. архат тхера Махинда (с другими монахами) был равен по знаниям Ананде? Или каждый архат знаёт весь Канон?
> 
> ...Либо кто-то насочинял - но тогда нужны веские доказательства того, что одним был известен весь канон.





> Это не гарантирует полноты.
> Из теории информации следует однозначный вывод. Полна передачи информации через распределённую сеть с ограниченным временем жизни узлов возможна только при наличии в супер-узлов, собирающих у себя всю информацию.
> 
> Если подобное в традиции не практикуется (нет монахов, чьей задачей является полное запоминание всего Канона), то с каждым поколением информация будет теряться.
> Это закон.





> А информатика, изучающая распределённые сети чётко объясняет и то, почему при устной передачи возникает то, что мы называем традиции.
> Если среди монахов нет тех, кто запоминал весь канон, то в системе образуются устойчивые линии передачи, ограниченные определённым набором сутт.





> Что думает о "традиции" человеческий ум - одно дело.
> Но с точки зрения информации, образование традиций при распределённой передачи - естественный  неизбежный процесс, которые может пресечь только создание суперузла.


Сколько вы понаписали про узлы то  :Smilie:  Успокойтесь - были "узлы". Мудрые тхеры прекрасно понимали важность сохранения Канона в неизменном состоянии, гораздо раньше появления информатики, и поэтому в крупных монастырях *всегда* были ученые монахи, которые знали *весь* Канон наизусть, пока была жива традиция устной передачи. И периодически они собирались для совместной декламации всего Канона, в присутствии большого собрания бхиккху. Даже сейчас есть ученые монахи, знающие весь Канон.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Однако тема про новодел пошла оттуда, как я понимаю.


Конечно оттуда. КИ (и не только он) еще в прошлом году выдвигали тезис о новоделе тхеравады, в троллинг-говнотеме про "секту питерских старцев" и еще в нескольких, причем по моему речь шла даже не о 17, а о 19 веке. Про запись Канона в более позднее время, (позже махаянского), тоже говорилось. Потом еще был большой топик на БФ, c "разоблачениями" Третьего Собора, в который эту идею с дх.орга транслировал BTR.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Археологически, сборники текстов, включающие тексты как Шравакаяны, так и Махаяны, древней сборников текстов только Шравакаяны (в передаче Тхеравады). Археологически, китайская Трипитака, включающая Сутры Махаяны, тоже древней палийской Типитаки. Вывод: если подойти археологически, включение в канон махаянских Сутр древнее исключения махаянских Сутр из канона. Это подкрепляет махаянский взгляд о том, что древние Шраваки знали Сутры Махаяны, но не признавали их: что Махаяна древнее Соборов.


Это пять! Zom наванговал такое развитие событий  :Big Grin:

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Как я понял, вопрос был не том, что бы вам самим читать сутты на пальмовых листьях написаных в "то" время. А какие известны науке самые древние сохранившиеся *полные* версии/экземпляры ПК. Полные, те, которыми вы пользуетесь сейчас.


Знаете, постановка вопроса (как и ответ на него) заранее как бы ангажированы на "ниспровержение" тхеравады без вникания в тонкости истории и технологии. 

Я попробую кратко рассказать как хранился и передавался Канон до эпохи книгопечатания, а вы уж сами решайте: подходит это в качестве ответа или нет. :Smilie: 

Канон в тхераваде является не просто текстом, а священной реликвией (третьей по рангу при закладке в ступы).
Заказ на создание копии Трипитаки - очень большая заслуга, как и его переписывание. Поэтому (я даже не говорю здесь о монастырях), у многих феодалов хранились копии Канона, а для царей иметь десятки копий Трипитаки было почетнее, чем обладать белым слоном. К примеру Анората вывез из Татона (Суваннабхуми) 30 копий Канона. 
Сами тексты писались на специально обработанных листьях двух видов пальм (талипот и тодди). Их вываривали в специальном растворе, проглаживали антисептиком (есть такое дерево), обрабатывали торца раскаленным железом и так же прожигали отверстия для шнура. Чернила были тоже соответствующие. В принципе за 2500 лет особо ничего не изменилось: в Алувихаре и сейчас с успехом изготавливают тексты по этой технологии.
Но такие книги в тропическом климате даже при надлежащем уходе (который был не всегда - смуты, стихии и пр.) хранятся всего несколько сот лет - органика, ничего не поделаешь. 
С другой стороны особой нужды в их хранении и не было: в разных странах, которые периодически устраивали взаимообмен "писанием", шло постоянное их копирование, при этом все: и переписчики, и заказчики получили большую пунью. Такой вот постоянный "кармический" поток.
Одним из спасений от возможных искажений текстов был единый язык пали: тексты не переводились, а транслитерировались (что в длительном периоде в основном отражалось на именах и названиях). Кстати в 19-ом веке русский буддолог Минаев во время своего путешествия без проблем читал палийские тексты и общался с монахами и в Бирме, и на Цейлоне. 
Чтобы представлять себе "глобальное хранилище" Канона, надо немного знать историю Бенгальского залива и проливов. В обсуждениях на форуме в основном все крутится вокруг Индии и Шри Ланки. Но тхеравадинских государств было значительно больше, многие из них в отдельные исторические периоды были по настоящему великими (при этом в всех них тхеравада была попросту безальтернативной религией). Аракан, Татон, Баган, различные уже бирманске государства, Пегу, Суккотая, Аютия, Дваравати - это основные. Кстати в Россию тхеравада пришла через Ланку и Тай, поэтому тот факт, что Бирма в течении тысячи лет была твердыней тхеравады в самом ее ортодоксальном виде как-то особо не упоминается.
В течении тысячелетий между все этими государствами постоянно шел обмен монахами и текстами. Так что Трипитка во все времена существовала в сотнях (а вероятнее - в тысячах) копий, которые постоянно восполнялись.
Выверка текстов была основана на древней (заимствованной у брахманов) мнемотехнике, которая сохранилась с дописьменных времен. Суть ее в основном отражена в самом построении сутт: вопрос-ответ (с повторениями). Организационная структура устной выверки (по "знатокам" разделов, методам, мотивации на изучение и пр.) внутри монастырей в литературе достаточно хорошо описана.

Можно возразить, что все это не доказательство и крикнуть "пруфлинк в студию".
Однако, когда в 1956 году на Шестом соборе  в присутствии десяти тысяч человек представителями тхеравадинских стран все тем же устным методом (сидели и читали по очереди вслух на память в течении полутора лет) Канон был еще раз проверен, то разночтений не обнаружилось (были откорректированы всякие межязыковые неточности) и Трипитака пошла в печать (Chattha Sangayana Tipitaka). 
Кстати на соборе был махатера, который полностью знал Канон наизусть.

P.S. ИМХО, конечно, но мне кажется, что непонимание истории сохранения Канона основана либо на аналогии "Нестер-летописец", либо, в лучшем случае, на попытке аналогий с линиями передач учений. Но здесь совершенно другая система и другие масштабы.

----------

Ittosai (19.11.2012), Magan Poh (19.11.2012), sergey (05.04.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Ануруддха (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> В течении тысячелетий между все этими государствами постоянно шел обмен монахами и текстами. Так что Трипитка во все времена существовала в сотнях (а вероятнее - в тысячах) копий, которые постоянно восполнялись.


И где ж эти тысячи? :Frown: 

PS Оппонентов можно понять - не фиговая такая дыра в десяток веков в материальной истории Канона.

----------


## Shus

> И где ж эти тысячи?
> 
> PS Оппонентов можно понять - не фиговая такая дыра в десяток веков в материальной истории Канона.


Не очень понял вопрос. Особенно про дырку и про десять веков.
Текстов на пальмовых листьях в монастырях полно. 
По-моему в ветке Вольф-видео даже есть фото.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

Много ссылок тут на английском конечно,но думаю некоторый свет прольёт на сохранность Канона и датировки http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=730.0  и вот ещё http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,189.0.html

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Текстов на пальмовых листьях в монастырях полно.


И какие у них датировки?

----------


## Shus

> И какие у них датировки?


2450 лет :Big Grin:

----------


## Akaguma

> 2450 лет


Ясно. 
Поэтому махаянцы и будут постоянно тыкать нас носом в отсутствие материальных свидетельств.

----------


## Топпер

> И где ж эти тысячи?
> 
> PS Оппонентов можно понять - не фиговая такая дыра в десяток веков в материальной истории Канона.


А зачем было хранить эти тысячи старых пальмовых листьев, когда они же были на свежих?

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> А зачем было хранить эти тысячи старых пальмовых листьев, когда они же были на свежих?


А сколько было монастырей во всех тхеравадинских странах? А сколько времени уходило на переписывание одного комплекта Типитаки (наверное одно поколение начинало, а другое заканчивало)? А сколько было мирских заказчиков, в т.ч. отдельных сутт?

Я вот честно не знаю. Наверное и никто не знает.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> А зачем было хранить эти тысячи старых пальмовых листьев, когда они же были на свежих?


Да тут как бы вопрос то не в причинах, а в последствиях. А они таковы, что мы не имеем возможности взять манускрипты 4 века и сравнить содержание с современным Каноном. Научной объективности ради. Остаются только косвенные методы.

----------

Ондрий (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ясно. 
> Поэтому махаянцы и будут постоянно тыкать нас носом в отсутствие материальных свидетельств.


Какое высокомерие.

----------


## Топпер

> Да тут как бы вопрос то не в причинах, а в последствиях. А они таковы, что мы не имеем возможности взять манускрипты 4 века и сравнить содержание с современным Каноном. Научной объективности ради. Остаются только косвенные методы.


А в этом споре я думаю, что и материальные свидетельства не сильно помогли бы. Допустим нашли бы пальмовые книги в объём половины Канона века 10. Всё равно оппоненты спросили бы: "а где доказательства, что вторая половина Канона существовала, а не была придумана в 17 веке тхерами?"

В английской вики сказано, что самые ранние куски - 8 века. Найдены в Непале. А в целом - примерно конец 15 века.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Там нет идей махаяны.  Скорее уж можно сказать, что из некоторых идей в процессе эволюции произошла махаяна.


Конечно, есть идеи Махаяны в Тхераваде: превосходство Саммасамбудды над Архатом, путь Бодхисаттвы к состоянию Саммасамбудды. Можно сказать, что в процессе развития школы идеи Махаяны (и содержащие их тексты) постепенно устранялись, но поскольку Будда давал единое Учение Махаяны - без жёсткой границы между сутрами Махаяны и Шравакаяны - не все идеи Махаяны удалось исключить за счёт отбрасывания части Сутр. Да и желания такого не было.

Древнейший канон представлен сочетанием Сутр Махаяны и Шравакаяны, то есть каноном Махаяны. И это археологический факт.

----------


## Akaguma

Для меня устная передача вполне надежна. Greedy пытался прикрутить сюда теорию информации. Дык, если пораскинуть мозгами  :Smilie: , становится ясно, что те самые узлы наличествуют в виде сангх разных стран, и более того, в виде отдельных крупных монастырей. А, как писалось выше, постоянные совместные декламации поддерживали сии узлы в актуальном состоянии. Отсюда, совершено понятно, что узлом не обязательно должен быть отдельно взятый чел.

----------

Shus (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> превосходство Саммасамбудды над Архатом, путь Бодхисаттвы к состоянию Саммасамбудды.


 :EEK!:  Чем дальше в лес, тем толще тролли партизаны.
Обсосем эти вопросы в тыщный раз?

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, есть идеи Махаяны в Тхераваде: превосходство Саммасамбудды над Архатом, путь Бодхисаттвы к состоянию Саммасамбудды. Можно сказать, что в процессе развития школы такие идеи (и содержащие их тексты) постепенно устранялись, но поскольку Будда давал единое Учение Махаяны - без жёсткой границы между сутрами Махаяны и Шравакаяны - не все идеи Махаяны удалось исключить за счёт обрасывания части Сутр. Да и желания такого не было.


Это ваши фантазии.

Сказать, что в Палийском Каноне есть идеи махаяны это примерно тоже самое, что сказать, что у Иисуса Христа были идеи Карла Маркса о всеобщем равенстве и братстве. Но такой подход не будет верным.
Можно например сказать, что Карл Маркс использовал идеи Иисуса Христа, но никак не то, что Иисус учил диалектическому материализму, которое потом вымарали из Библии злые церковники.



> Древнейший канон представлен сочетанием Сутр Махаяны и Шравакаяны, то есть каноном Махаяны. И это археологический факт.


Боюсь, что буддологи с вами в вопросе датировки не согласятся.
Даже чисто логически: буддизм пришёл на Ланку после Третьего Собора. В Китай - существенно позже. 
Понятно, что практиковали и там и там на основе какого-то учения. Поэтому считать, что на Ланке буддизм был, а буддийских текстов не было - просто нелепо.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Для меня устная передача вполне надежна. Greedy пытался прикрутить сюда теорию информации. Дык, если пораскинуть мозгами , становится ясно, что те самые узлы наличествуют в виде сангх разных стран, и более того, в виде отдельных крупных монастырей. А, как писалось выше, постоянные совместные декламации поддерживали сии узлы в актуальном состоянии. Отсюда, совершено понятно, что узлом не обязательно должен быть отдельно взятый чел.


Либо можно сказать, что махаяна - и есть те самые накопившиеся ошибки сети  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Нет. Он просто использовал канон той школы, которая победила на Третьем Соборе.


Использовать канон Тхеравады, возникшей на Третьем Соборе, это и есть не использовать канон других школ. Каноны различались. Даже в рамках одной Тхеравады, как школы, Милиндапаньха то включается в ПК, то нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Использовать канон Тхеравады, возникшей на Третьем Соборе, это и есть не использовать канон других школ. Каноны различались.


Каких других школ? И откуда эти каноны и эти школы взялись? Будда же не мог учить нескольким канонам и противоположным доктринам.



> Даже в рамках одной Тхеравады, как школы, Милиндапаньха то включается в ПК, то нет.


Милиндапаньху словом Будды никто и не считает.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это ваши фантазии.


Мои фантазии соответствуют данным археологии, в Ваши - нет.




> Сказать, что в Палийском Каноне есть идеи махаяны это примерно тоже самое, что сказать, что у Иисуса Христа были идеи Карла Маркса о всеобщем равенстве и братстве.


Но идеи Махаяны в ПК есть, и я привёл точный пример. Превосходство Саммасамбудды над Архатом и путь Бодхисаттвы именно к состоянию Саммасамбудды. Это чисто махаянская идея.




> Боюсь, что буддологи с вами в вопросе датировки не согласятся.
> Даже чисто логически: буддизм пришёл на Ланку после Третьего Собора. В Китай - существенно позже. 
> Понятно, что практиковали и там и там на основе какого-то учения. Поэтому считать, что на Ланке буддизм был, а буддийских текстов не было - просто нелепо.


Мы не знаем содержания буддийского канона того времени. Впоследствии, канон неоднократно редактировался - с чем буддологи согласны - с учётом позиции конкретных школ. Тхеравада именно на Ланке была ближе к идеям Махаяны, этому есть исторические свидетельства. Почему? Потому что Учение Махаяны тоже попало на Ланку.

Кроме этого, Учение Махаяны не содержится в отдельных Сутрах: одна и та же Сутра может содержать идеи и Шравакаяны, и Махаяны. Нередактированные Сутты древности содержали в себе больше Махаянских идей. С каждой редакцией их количество уменьшалось, так как шли споры с Махаяной - происходила поляризация позиций - с чем буддологи готовы согласиться.

Включение Сутр Махаяны в канон древнее, чем жёсткое противопоставление себя идеям Махаяны. Это археологический факт. Всё остальное - школьные предания.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Это чисто махаянская идея.


А корневая идея Трикайи волшебным образом испарилась? И центральная идея тождества сансары и нирваны тоже? О какой махаяне вообще может тут идти речь.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мои фантазии соответствуют данным археологии, в Ваши - нет.


Не знаю, как данные археологии должны доказать, что в тхераваде была махаяна.



> Но идеи Махаяны в ПК есть, и я привёл точный пример. Превосходство Саммасамбудды над Архатом и путь Бодхисаттвы именно к состоянию Саммасамбудды. Это чисто махаянская идея.


С таким же успехом я могу назвать её и тхеравадинской. И даже в большей степени тхеравадинской т.к. в тхераваде из неё не сделали отдельного культа закончившегося тем, что непросветлённое существо (бодхисатту) стоящее ниже сотапаны, стали считать просветлённым.



> Мы не знаем содержания буддийского канона того времени. Впоследствии, канон неоднократно редактировался - с чем буддологи согласны - с учётом позиции конкретных школ.


Конкретные школы может быть редактировали. На то они и обновленцы. Но тхеравадинам это не нужно было.



> Тхеравада именно на Ланке была ближе к идеям Махаяны, этому есть исторические свидетельства. Почему? Потому что учение Махаяны тоже попало на Ланку.


Оно много куда попало. Однако на Шри-Ланке шла борьба между тхеравадинской Махавихарой и махаяской Абхаягири вихарой. Монахи последней даже подбили царя запретить тхераваду и разрушить монастыри. Но в конце концов всё вернулось на круги своя, а махаянские монахи были изгнаны с Ланки.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Каких других школ? И откуда эти каноны и эти школы взялись? Будда же не мог учить нескольким канонам и противоположным доктринам.


Школы взялись из нежелания монахов признавать какую-либо часть единого Учения. Что-то отбрасывалось. Так и возникали школы.

----------


## Топпер

> Школы взялись из нежелания монахов признавать какую-либо часть единого Учения. Что-то отбрасывалось. Так и возникали школы.


Это откуда такая гипотеза про некое единое учение которое монахи не желали признавать?

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Конечно, есть идеи Махаяны в Тхераваде: превосходство Саммасамбудды над Архатом, путь Бодхисаттвы к состоянию Саммасамбудды. Можно сказать, что в процессе развития школы идеи Махаяны (и содержащие их тексты) постепенно устранялись, но поскольку Будда давал единое Учение Махаяны - без жёсткой границы между сутрами Махаяны и Шравакаяны - не все идеи Махаяны удалось исключить за счёт отбрасывания части Сутр. Да и желания такого не было.


В основном все протомахаянские идеи содержатся в джатаках, (которые лично я не считаю словом Будды, а более поздним дополнением, имеющим народно-фольклорное происхождение). На мой взгляд махаяна - это народная разновидность буддизма, базирующаяся на народных байках (джатаках и прочих пересказах, сказках и мифах, ходивших в народе, вне Сангхи, хранившей Канон), с поклонением богам Будде и бодхисаттвам, традицией обращения к ним и упования на них.




> Использовать канон Тхеравады, возникшей на Третьем Соборе, это и есть не использовать канон других школ. Каноны различались. Даже в рамках одной Тхеравады, как школы, Милиндапаньха то включается в ПК, то нет.


Да в Канон были более поздние включения, и большинство из них известно, и ни сколько не утаивается. Это Абхидхамма, первые книги которой были написаны и включены в Канон точно после Первого Собора, и скорее всего после Второго, т.к. у каждой из 18 ранних школ была своя версия Абхидхаммы. Полностью тхеравадинсткая Абхиддхамма, в том виде, в котором она существует по сей день, была окончательно зафиксировна на Третьем Соборе. Есть некоторые книги 5-ой Никаи, в т.ч. Джатаки, которые по мнению некоторых буддологов и историков, включены в Канон позже основной массы книг сутанты. Такое мнение основано на разнице в стиле изложения и более позднем возрасте используемого языка. Но в отношении Винаи, 4 Никай и большей части книг 5-ой Никаи, у буддологов и историков единодушное мнение, что это самый древний пласт буддийского Учения из существующих, и к тому же общий для Канонов всех ранних школ.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Как минимум для того, чтобы знать, что именно говорил Будда.


Как Вы определите, что есть слово Будды, а что сочинения религиозных фанатиков, скажем 17-го или 5-го века н.э.?

Или Вы в качестве авторитета примите мнение других людей, называющих себя учёными, но не являющимися буддами?
Но тогда учёные скажут, что самые ранние (не упоминание о суттах, а их содержание) - это китайские агамы.

Но в этом случае Вы тоже ставите впереди Будды мнение неких людей (называющих себя учёными) о том, что такое Учение Будды.




> И что? Я могу пойти на дядю Васю со второго этажа посмотреть и посчитать что он достиг освобождения и идеала в духовном пути. Не пьёт, не курит, матом не ругается. Смотреть надо не на других, а на себя. А чтоб смотреть на себя, нужно знать вначале, что практиковать. В буддизме, как бы, считается, что практиковать нужно _наставления Будды_. Это он даёт совершенный метод, совершенные наставления, совершенную Дхамму. А не кто-то другой. И, если ты буддист, то именно его наставления надо практиковать, а не тех, кто тебе приглянулся в каком-нить, например, эзотерическом духовном центре..


Если поведение дяди Васи для Вас пример того, кем Вы хотели бы быть - замечательно. У такого человека (имеющего в качестве ориентира для развития такой пример) есть конкретная и осязаемая цель, которую он хочет реализовать.

Но Вы же говорите о практике каких-то мифический совершенных наставлений о неком мифическом совершенном состоянии.
И говорите, что для реализации этого мифического совершенного состояния надо опираться на подлинные источники. И вся сложность в том, кого Вы будете представлять в качестве совершенного образца? Собственные фантазии по поводу Будды? Или фантазии религиозных фанатиков прошлых веков?

И что Вы будете принимать за совершенные наставления? Мнения других людей (учёных) или мнение религиозный фанатиков прошлого?
Ок. Другого выбора всё равно нет. Но тогда не надо приписывать методам некие состояния, которые эти религиозные фанатики прошлого сами не реализовали. Всё, на что способны эти методы, - это сделать Вас такими же какими были эти люди прошлого, провозгласившие величие этих методов.

Хотите быть такими - практикуйте их методы.
Хотите быть каким-то (совершенством) - не обманывайте себя, что методы этих людей прошлого, не сделавшие их совершенством, сделают совершенством Вас.

----------


## Германн

> Не знаю, как данные археологии должны доказать, что в тхераваде была махаяна.


Здесь не нужна археология. В современном ПК есть махаянские идеи.




> С таким же успехом я могу назвать её и тхеравадинской. И даже в большей степени тхеравадинской т.к. в тхераваде из неё не сделали отдельного культа закончившегося тем, что непросветлённое существо (бодхисатту) стоящее ниже сотапаны, стали считать просветлённым.


Это тоже махаянская идея. Мудрость Шраваки может превышать мудрость Бодхисаттвы, но к состоянию Будды идёт именно Бодхисаттва, при том что Шравака быстрей достигнет состояния Архата.




> Конкретные школы может быть редактировали. На то они и обновленцы. Но тхеравадинам это не нужно было.


Только на Шестом соборе, в середине 20 века, накопилось 7 томов редакционных правок канона. Вплоть до 5 века шло формирование Тхеравады как школы.




> Оно много куда попало. Однако на Шри-Ланке шла борьба между тхеравадинской Махавихарой и махаяской Абхаягири вихарой. Монахи последней даже подбили царя запретить тхераваду и разрушить монастыри. Но в конце концов всё вернулось на круги своя, а махаянские монахи были изгнаны с Ланки.


Откуда бы там взялась махаянская вихара, не будь ланкийские монахи каким-то образом подготовлены к восприятию махаянских идей. Каким именно? Да хоть присутствием в древнем каноне пали махаянских Сутр. Мы не знаем ни содержания, ни полного состава древнего канона пали, с археологической объективностью. Научным фактом является то, что тексты Махаяны сосуществуют с текстами Шравакаяны с древнейшего времени.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Школы взялись из нежелания монахов признавать какую-либо часть единого Учения. Что-то отбрасывалось. Так и возникали школы.


Буддизм, в отличие от христианства, шел по пути вбирания и ассимилирования идей других учений, а не отбрасывания и вивисекции, как это было с ранним христианством. Поэтому и создались подходящие условия для появления множества новых школ и идей, в т.ч. махаяны. Так что ваш тезис совершенно не обоснован. Стхавиры (тхеравадины) же, не включали *новые идеи* в свой Канон, вместо того, чтобы однажды включить, а потом веками выискивать эти включения, и подвергать их цензурированию.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Будда же рождался бодхисаттвой много раз до становления Буддой согласно джатакам в каноне Палийском. То есть стремился стать Буддой, совершая бодхисаттвенские деяния.

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь не нужна археология. В современном ПК есть махаянские идеи.


Говорить так - это выдавать желаемое за действительное и запрягать телегу впереди лошади. Выше я уже написал вам, что в тхераваде есть тхеравадинские идеи. На основе одной из этих идей, развитой впоследствии создали махаяну.



> Это тоже махаянская идея. Мудрость Шраваки может превышать мудрость Бодхисаттвы, но к состоянию Будды идёт именно Бодхисаттва, при том что Шравака быстрей достигнет состояния Архата.


И Будда учил именно пути Савакабудды. Т.к. Ниббана обоих одинакова.



> Только на Шестом соборе, в середине 20 века, накопилось 7 томов редакционных правок канона. Вплоть до 5 века шло формирование Тхеравады как школы.


Вы не представите эти семь томов? О чём эти правки? Может быть там аж 7 разных канонов?  :Smilie: 



> Откуда бы там взялась махаянская вихара, не будь ланкийские монахи каким-то образом подготовлены к восприятию махаянских идей.


Пришлые монахи охмурили царя.



> Каким именно? Да хоть присутствием в древнем каноне пали махаянских Сутр. Мы не знаем ни содержания, ни полного состава древнего канона пали, с археологической объективностью. Научным фактом является то, что тексты Махаяны сосуществуют с текстами Шравакаяны с древнейшего времени.


У вас есть какие-либо факты говорящие о том, что в Палийском Каноне, например на 4 тхеравадинском соборе были махаянские сутты, а потом их вычистили оттуда? Если есть - прошу озвучить. Если нет, прошу не выдумывать.

----------

Ануруддха (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Для меня устная передача вполне надежна. Greedy пытался прикрутить сюда теорию информации. Дык, если пораскинуть мозгами , становится ясно, что те самые узлы наличествуют в виде сангх разных стран, и более того, в виде отдельных крупных монастырей. А, как писалось выше, постоянные совместные декламации поддерживали сии узлы в актуальном состоянии. Отсюда, совершено понятно, что узлом не обязательно должен быть отдельно взятый чел.


В том то и дело, что вывод однозначный.
Суперузлен не может быть номинальным.
Суперузлы должны были существовать с самого начала, с самого начала в каждой группе территориально расходящихся носителей Источника должны были быть те, кто знали весь Источник наизусть. Если это правило нарушить, то через пару поколений Источник деградирует - часть информации будет безвозвратно потеряна.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тхеравада именно на Ланке была ближе к идеям Махаяны, этому есть исторические свидетельства. Почему? Потому что Учение Махаяны тоже попало на Ланку.


Ну вас уже откровенно понесло, без оглядки  :Wink:  Правление императора Махасены, который поддержав махаяну по наущению махаяниста Сангхамитты, разрушил монастыри Махавихары (тхеравады), а тхеравадинских монахов разогнал, до сих пор считается на Ланке черными днями скорби для Будда Дхаммы. Лишь его сын реабилитировал Махавихару, и восстановил их главный монастырь, а при дальнейших правителях Абхаягири (оплот махаянцев) был разрушен, а все махаянские монахи были изгнаны с острова. Тут конечно осталось влияние махаяны в виде использования некоторых санскритских терминов, но скажем на ритуальную часть, гораздо большее влияние оказал индуизм, нежели махаяна. Махаянские же идеи не проникли на Ланке ни в Канон, ни в доктрину, ни в практику.  




> Кроме этого, Учение Махаяны не содержится в отдельных Сутрах: одна и та же Сутра может содержать идеи и Шравакаяны, и Махаяны. Нередактированные Сутты древности содержали в себе больше Махаянских идей. С каждой редакцией их количество уменьшалось, так как шли споры с Махаяной - происходила поляризация позиций - с чем буддологи готовы согласиться.


Откровенные фантазии и троллизм.




> Включение Сутр Махаяны в канон древнее, чем жёсткое противопоставление себя идеям Махаяны. Это археологический факт. Всё остальное - школьные предания.


Да вы точно тролль, причем неприличной толщины.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В том то и дело, что вывод однозначный.
> Суперузлен не может быть номинальным.
> Суперузлы должны были существовать с самого начала, с самого начала в каждой группе территориально расходящихся носителей Источника должны были быть те, кто знали весь Источник наизусть. Если это правило нарушить, то через пару поколений Источник деградирует - часть информации будет безвозвратно потеряна.


Учили все монахи. Их делили на "сектора", чтобы сектор знал какую-либо часть Канона. Но были и те, кто знали весь Канон наизусть.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Но в отношении Винаи, 4 Никай и большей части книг 5-ой Никаи, у буддологов и историков единодушное мнение, что это самый древний пласт буддийского Учения из существующих, и к тому же общий для Канонов всех ранних школ.


Окончательным арбитром в таких вопросах является археология. Если учёные вынуждены оперировать только со средневековыми манускриптами, они выделяют древнейшие пласты текстологически, в частности, через общее содержание разных канонов. Но если есть археологические данные, они перевешивают теоретические выводы.

А что свидетельствует объективная археология? Что в древности (не в средние века) не противопоставляли Сутры махаянского содержания Сутрам Шравакаяны. Как это и принято в Махаяне. Конечно, со временем споры между школами могли привести к исключению из древнего канона не только Махаянских Сутр, но и фрагментов текста с махаянскими идеями. 

Учёные считают сохранившиеся до наших дней каноны результатом развития школ, и многочисленных правок, редакций в минувшие времена.

----------


## Akaguma

> Суперузлы должны были существовать с самого начала, с самого начала в каждой группе территориально расходящихся носителей Источника должны были быть те, кто знали весь Источник наизусть.


А с чего Вы взяли, что таких не было? И как Вы объясните идентичность Канонов разных сангх при совместной декламации? Заговор?

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, со временем споры между школами могли привести к исключению из древнего канона не только Махаянских Сутр, но и махаянских идей, в других Сутрах разбросанных.


Когда и где это произошло? И кто исключал? 

Вот это "могли привести" - похоже, на "научные построения" того же Мулдашева, который таким образом атлантов в тибетских пещерах нашёл.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Только на Шестом соборе, в середине 20 века, накопилось 7 томов редакционных правок канона.


Откуда вы взяли эту информацию?

----------


## Fyodor

Уважаемые участники дискуссии углубились в обсуждение следующих тезисов статьи:
1. Единого корня нет. 
2. Самого достоверного источника изначального буддизма нет, ПК им также не является.
3. Тексты махаяны древнее, чем это считалось ранее. 

Но при этом упускается ещё один тезис:
4. Попытка зафиксировать, попытка создать нечто вечное и неизменное – эти действия идут в разрез с самим учением Будды.     

Иными словами:
*"Субхути, не говори, что у Так Приходящего есть такая мысль: "Есть Закон, который я проповедую". Нельзя иметь такую мысль. И по какой причине? Если люди говорят, что есть Закон, который проповедовал Так Приходящий, то они клевещут на Будду по той причине, что не могут понять то, что я проповедую. Субхути, проповедующий Закон не имеет Закона, который можно было бы проповедовать. Это и именуют проповедью Закона".*
Мне больше нравиться английский вариант.
*“Subhuti, do not say that the Tathagata conceives the idea 'I will give a teaching. Do not think that way. Why? If anyone says that the Tathagata has something to teach, that person slanders the Buddha because he does not understand what I say. Subhuti, giving a Dharma talk in fact means that no talk is given. This is truly a Dharma talk.”*
(c) Всем известная сутра, с которой началась история книгопечатания.

Здесь и кроиться основные разногласия. Если с точки зрения Тхервады Махаяна – это ересь т.к. не все её части соответствуют ПК. То с точки зрения Махаяны Тхервада – это ересь хотя бы потому что пытается сравнивать живую Дхарму со словами на пальмовых листочках. 

На БФ сейчас сильный перекос в сторону Тхервады, поэтому антибан:
Тхервадины уже называли Махаяну ересью, в том числе и в этой теме.





> Сволочизм сансары в этом и заключается - что Дхамма познаётся только мудрыми людьми. Если у человека с мудростью не фонтан, то он не сможет ни отличить истинной Дхаммы от ложной, ни чего-то для себя извлечь даже из следования истинной.


Каким уровнем IQ нужно обладать для того чтобы изучать Дхарму? Как его замеряют перед пострижением в монахи?
Вы скажите, а то может мне только пирожки Вам с утра подносить и положено.

----------


## Greedy

> И Будда учил именно пути Савакабудды. Т.к. Ниббана обоих одинакова.


Тех, кто устремлён в Ниббану, Будда учил шравакаяне.
Тех, кто устремлён к становлению буддой, Будда учил бодхисаттваяне.

Или Будда рассказывал о своих прошлых жизнях, о том, как он был бодхисаттвой, какие действия совершал - забавы ради, или показать архатом, каким нелепым путём (сделавшим его буддой) он шёл?

----------


## Нико

> Это откуда такая гипотеза про некое единое учение которое монахи не желали признавать?


Гмм... Я не раз слышала, читала и даже переводила про расколы в Сангхе, когда Будда ничего не мог поделать и уходил из общины удручённый.

----------


## Топпер

> Но при этом упускается ещё один тезис:
> 4. Попытка зафиксировать, попытка создать нечто вечное и неизменное – эти действия идут в разрез с самим учением Будды.


А где Будда учил, что его Дхамму нужно менять?



> Здесь и кроиться основные разногласия. Если с точки зрения Тхервады Махаяна – это ересь т.к. не все её части соответствуют ПК. То с точки зрения Махаяны Тхервада – это ересь хотя бы потому что пытается сравнивать живую Дхарму со словами на пальмовых листочках.


С т.з. махаяны тхеравада - это хинаяна, но никак не ересь.



> На БФ сейчас сильный перекос в сторону Тхервады,


Когда-то было наоборот. Вы не застали начало нулевых.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну вас уже откровенно понесло, без оглядки  Правление императора Махасены, который поддержав махаяну по наущению махаяниста Сангхамитты, разрушил монастыри Махавихары (тхеравады), а тхеравадинских монахов разогнал, до сих пор считается на Ланке черными днями скорби для Будда Дхаммы. Лишь его сын реабилитировал Махавихару, и восстановил их главный монастырь, а при дальнейших правителях Абхаягири (оплот махаянцев) был разрушен, а все махаянские монахи изгнаны с острова. Тут конечно осталось влияние махаяны в виде использования некоторых санскритских терминов, но скажем на ритуальную часть гораздо большее влияние оказал индуизм, нежели махаяна. Махаянские же идеи не проникли на Ланке ни в Канон, ни в доктрину, ни в практику.


И о чём это говорит? О том, что во времена Махасены между махаянистами и тхеравадами была вражда.
Друг друга они считали еретиками. Одна школа в итоге победила.

----------


## Топпер

> Тех, кто устремлён в Ниббану, Будда учил шравакаяне.
> Тех, кто устремлён к становлению буддой, Будда учил бодхисаттваяне.


Увы, сутры махаяны этого не подтверждают. В них нередко действующими лицами являются те, кто проводили Первый Собор. А устремляться одновременно к архатству и бодхисаттаяне нельзя.



> Или Будда рассказывал о своих прошлых жизнях, о том, как он был бодхисаттвой, какие действия совершал - забавы ради, или показать архатом, каким нелепым путём (сделавшим его буддой) он шёл?


В основном, чтобы пояснить те или иные ситуации, которые имели место в его последней жизни.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Гмм... Я не раз слышала, читала и даже переводила про расколы в Сангхе, когда Будда ничего не мог поделать и уходил из общины удручённый.


Мне кажется, что вы путаете.
Будда ушёл в лес Палелая, когда монахи одного из монастырей ссорились и не могли придти к общему мнению. Но это не был раскол Сангхи. Раскол произвёл Дэвадатта. Но потом монахи ушедшие с Дэвадаттой вернулись под сангати Будды. Других располов при жизни Будды не было.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Когда-то было наоборот. Вы не застали начало нулевых.


Это были мы. )))))

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И о чём это говорит? О том, что во времена Махасены между махаянистами и тхеравадами была вражда.
> Друг друга они считали еретиками. Одна школа в итоге победила.


Не только во времена Махасены, а во все времена, начиная с раскола на Втором Соборе, тхеравада не признавала еретических идей, и по этому в принципе не могла их иметь в суттах своего Канона или включить их туда позже.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А с чего Вы взяли, что таких не было? И как Вы объясните идентичность Канонов разных сангх при совместной декламации? Заговор?


Достоверно известно, что китайские агамы (самые древние археологические источники, касающиеся содержания самих сутр) обширнее современной версии палийского канона, но и содержат бодхисаттваяну.
Т.е. ни о какой идентичности канонов речи не идёт.

Но есть богословская точка зрения, что современный палийский канон - это то же самое, что было записано в 1 в. до н.э.
И есть современные научные представления о том, что соверменный палийский канон в современный вид начал приходить где-то веке в 5-том, а в текущем  виде сформировался к 15-му.

----------

Ersh (19.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Кстати Махадэву - инициатора тезисов Махадэвы потом самого выгнали из махасангхики и он основал школу чайтика. (некоторые исследователи правда считают, что это были разные люди)

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Достоверно известно, что китайские агамы (самые древние археологические источники, касающиеся содержания самих сутр) обширнее современной версии палийского канона, но и содержат бодхисаттваяну.
> Т.е. ни о какой идентичности канонов речи не идёт.


Причем тут китайские агамы? Я про сангхи стран Тхеравады.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Достоверно известно, что китайские агамы (самые древние археологические источники, касающиеся содержания самих сутр) обширнее современной версии палийского канона, но и содержат бодхисаттваяну.


Это ложь, агамы - это аналог никай, там нет никакой бодхисаттваяны.

----------


## Fyodor

> А где Будда учил, что его Дхамму нужно менять?


Типично ортодоксальный подход. 



> С т.з. махаяны тхеравада - это хинаяна, но никак не ересь.


В данном случае ересь - это попытка создать ортодоксию.

----------


## Германн

> А корневая идея Трикайи волшебным образом испарилась? И центральная идея тождества сансары и нирваны тоже? О какой махаяне вообще может тут идти речь.


Корневую идею Дхармакаи можно найти в учении локоттававады (3 в. до н.э.), само же слово есть даже в палийских текстах. Тождество сансары и нирваны (сансара и ниврвана только как словесные выражения) - это бахушрутия, 3 век до н.э. Идеи Махаяны разбросаны по текстам Махасангхики (её дочерними школами и являются эти две). Научные данные. 

А вот идея о том, что Сутры Махаяны были прибавлены к древнейшим Сутрам Шравакаяны - испарилась. Самые древние сборники Сутр, самые древние рукописи канонов содержат и те, и другие. Археологически. Всё остальное - школьные предания.

----------


## Akaguma

> В данном случае ересь - это попытка создать ортодоксию.


Мощно. Это что то новое. Может сутру приведете, где сохранение Дхаммы  в изначальном виде называется ересью.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Митяй (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (22.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Достоверно известно, что китайские агамы (самые древние археологические источники, касающиеся содержания самих сутр) обширнее современной версии палийского канона, но и содержат бодхисаттваяну.
> Т.е. ни о какой идентичности канонов речи не идёт.


А вы не в курсе, что в Китай буддизм проникал самыми разными путями на протяжении нескольких сот лет, неся протомахаянские, ранне махаянские и позднемахаянские идеи на самых разных стадиях формирования? 
Одних винай сохранилось что-то около девяти видов от разных школ. 
Каким образом можно сказать, что китайская версия - это точная калька с Канона некой прототхеравадинской школы, когда сам буддизм пришёл в Китай на четыреста-шестьсот лет позже Второго Собора?
Понятно, что это либо компиляция из нескольких частей, что китайцы делали, вспомним например сутру сорока двух цзюаней, либо перевод более позднего собрания, когда эти все бодхисаттаяны появились уже у отколовшихся школ в Индии.



> Но есть богословская точка зрения, что современный палийский канон - это то же самое, что было записано в 1 в. до н.э.
> И есть современные научные представления о том, что соверменный палийский канон в современный вид начал приходить где-то веке в 5-том, а в текущем  виде сформировался к 15-му.


Пожалуй таких представлений нет. Про пятый век ещё более-менее иногда встречаются. Хотя чаще говорят о том, что к моменту записи Канон был уже фактически таким же, каким сейчас, а вот про 15 век - это чистой воды фоменковщина.

----------

Vidyadhara (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Типично ортодоксальный подход.


Так где же всё-таки он учил об этом?



> В данном случае ересь - это попытка создать ортодоксию.


Ортодоксия по определению не может быть ересью. Первоначальное не может быть ересью по отношению к последующему.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (22.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кстати Махадэву - инициатора тезисов Махадэвы потом самого выгнали из махасангхики и он основал школу чайтика.


Как раз ту самую чайтику, которая и была протомахаяной  :Wink:  Вот уж действительно Мара не дремлет... Человек, совершивший злодеяние, за которое непременно родится в аду Авичи, даже после своей смерти, оставил мину замедленного действия, до сих пор искажающую Дхамму и умы последователей.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Корневую идею Дхармакаи можно найти в учении локоттававады (3 в. до н.э.), само же слово есть даже в палийских текстах. Тождество сансары и нирваны (сансара и ниврвана только как словесные выражения) - это бахушрутия, 3 век до н.э. Идеи Махаяны разбросаны по текстам Махасангхики (её дочерними школами и являются эти две). Научные данные.


Совершенно верно. И вот на основе генезиса школ как раз таки хорошо видно, как возникали те или иные новые идеи.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Мощно. Это что то новое. Может сутру приведете, где сохранение Дхаммы  в изначальном виде называется ересью.


Уже привел. Но учтите, что почитание текстов на пальмовых листочках и сохранение Дхармы - не одно и то же.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что вы путаете.
> Будда ушёл в лес Палелая, когда монахи одного из монастырей ссорились и не могли придти к общему мнению. Но это не был раскол Сангхи. Раскол произвёл Дэвадатта. Но потом монахи ушедшие с Дэвадаттой вернулись под сангати Будды. Других располов при жизни Будды не было.


"Именно в Каушамби, в монастыре Гошитарама, произошёл первый раскол в Сангхе. Согласно буддийским источникам, один из монахов совершил проступок, и Сангха разделилась из-за приказа о его изгнании. Будда попытался примирить обе стороны, беседуя с ними, но потерпел неудачу. Когда соперничающие группировки монахов собрались в трапезной Гошитарамы, в накале страстей дело чуть не дошло до драки. Услышав об этом, Будда вновь попытался вмешаться, чтобы добиться перемирия, но раскольники не обратили на него внимания. Это был прямой вызов авторитету Будды. С крайне неприятным чувством Будда покинул Каушамби.

Раскол Сангхи возмутил учеников-мирян, которые устроили бойкот монахам Каушамби, перестали их приветствовать и подносить им пищу. В конечном итоге монахи отправились к Будде, и в расколовшейся Сангхе  был достигнут компромисс, после того как оступившийся монах признал свою вину и ему вернули прежний статус".

Сунита Двиведи, "Буддийское наследие Индии".

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Но учтите, что почитание текстов на пальмовых листочках и сохранение Дхармы - не одно и то же.


О чем это Вы вообще? Причем тут пальмовые листочки? Вы про ортодоксальную ересь поподробней раскройте тезис. Очень интересно.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Уже привел. Но учтите, что почитание текстов на пальмовых листочках и сохранение Дхармы - не одно и то же.


А на каком основании вы вообще такое сравнение производите? Вы самой постановкой вопроса уже отрицаете, что тхеравадины как бы между прочим тоже практикуют, изучают Канон, получают результаты.

Вообще меня на БФ  просто поражает оригинальная постановка диллемы: с одной стороны мёртвый формализм буквы, который якобы исповедует тхеравада, с другой живой опыт махаяны. 

Да нет такого. Есть две живых традиции в одной из которых, по видимому, более уважительно относятся к слову Будды и не спешат отправлять его в чулан. 
Из того, что тхеравадины аппелируют к суттам не следует вывод, что они как-то хуже практикуют или меньше понимают дух Дхаммы. Скорее наоборот: уважительно сохраняют слово Будды, чтобы дух Дхаммы не исчез.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Митяй (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (22.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> "Именно в Каушамби, в монастыре Гошитарама, произошёл первый раскол в Сангхе. Согласно буддийским источникам, один из монахов совершил проступок, и Сангха разделилась из-за приказа о его изгнании. Будда попытался примирить обе стороны, беседуя с ними, но потерпел неудачу. Когда соперничающие группировки монахов собрались в трапезной Гошитарамы, в накале страстей дело чуть не дошло до драки. Услышав об этом, Будда вновь попытался вмешаться, чтобы добиться перемирия, но раскольники не обратили на него внимания. Это был прямой вызов авторитету Будды. С крайне неприятным чувством Будда покинул Каушамби.
> 
> Раскол Сангхи возмутил учеников-мирян, которые устроили бойкот монахам Каушамби, перестали их приветствовать и подносить им пищу. В конечном итоге монахи отправились к Будде, и в расколовшейся Сангхе  был достигнут компромисс, после того как оступившийся монах признал свою вину и ему вернули прежний статус".
> 
> Сунита Двиведи, "Буддийское наследие Индии".


Всё верно. Это как раз про ссоры монахов. Но раскола Сангхи там не было.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ортодоксия по определению не может быть ересью. Первоначальное не может быть ересью по отношению к последующему.


Археологически, первоначально сочетание Сутр Махаяны и Шравакаяны в одном каноне. 
Так и могло быть, до выделения из Махасангхики части старейшин. Хотя более вероятно параллельное существование Махаяны с 18 ранними школами, колеблющимися между принятием и отрицанием её идей.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Так где же всё-таки он учил об этом?


Думаю, что да, если смотреть не в букву, а в дух учения. 
Создавать "святое писание" он точно не учил.




> Ортодоксия по определению не может быть ересью. Первоначальное не может быть ересью по отношению к последующему.


Проводя параллели с гораздо более изученным христианством, видим разнообразие живых традиций, воззрений и текстов в начале (ранее христианство), 
видим "святые вселенские соборы" через сотни лет на которых по политическим соображениям решалось, что удалить, а что оставить, видим формирование 
ортодоксии - застывшего догматического учения с текстами на мёртвом языке и подавлением всякого "инакомыслия".   
Очень много параллелей. Есть у них и свои Gandhāran тексты - древние евангелия находимые в археологических раскопках.

----------


## Топпер

> Археологически, первоначально сочетание Сутр Махаяны и Шравакаяны в одном каноне.


Точнее сказать найденные сутты хранились где-то в одном месте. 
Если в будущем археологи найдут при раскопках развалины какой-либо городской библиотеки и найдут там Библию и Типитаку, то будет ли это означать, что Библия входила в Типитаку?

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Археологически, первоначально сочетание Сутр Махаяны и Шравакаяны в одном каноне.


И на основании этого Вы делаете вывод, что этот самый канон есть изначальный? 
А если найдут самое старое колесо, то Вы скажите с этого колеса все другие колеса скопированы, а у некоторых еретики уменьшили кол-во спиц?

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Всё верно. Это как раз про ссоры монахов. Но раскола Сангхи там не было.


Было же. Когда к мнению Будды не прислушались....

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю, что да, если смотреть не в букву, а в дух учения. 
> Создавать "святое писание" он точно не учил.


Вот-вот о чём я и писал: на форуме многие берут на себя смелость судить у кого есть дух, а кто следует мёртвой букве.  :Frown: 
Архаты естественно были дремучими людьми, когда на Первом Соборе тщательно собрали все сутты и сохранили их. А могли бы просто проповедовать о пребывании "здесь и сейчас", подобно ньюэйджерам.



> Проводя параллели с гораздо более изученным христианством, видим разнообразие живых традиций, воззрений и текстов в начале (ранее христианство),


Это не были живые традиции. Это было болото наподобие того, какое сейчас есть у эзотериков. 
А апостолы учили практически одинаково. Вы припоминаете, чтобы между апостолами после отбытия Иисуса, когда они уже распространяли новую веру, были бы ссоры и споры по поводу учения Христа?



> видим "святые вселенские соборы" через сотни лет на которых по политическим соображениям решалось, что удалить, а что оставить, видим формирование


А у нас Первый Собор прошёл через три месяца после Париниббаны Будды. Как раз с целью, чтобы не допустить брожения и приписывания Будде того, что он не говорил. Даже сейчас, когда Канон есть в электронном виде и подлинность той или иной истории всегда можно проверить и то существуют различные "притчи про Будду" - на деле сборники всяких баек. Что уж тогда говорить о временах, когда тексты не записывали? Если бы Соборы не предприняли усилий к сохранению, у нас бы сейчас только такие притчи про Будду и были бы.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (22.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Было же. Когда к мнению Будды не прислушались....


Не было. 
Раскол Сангхи - это вполне определённое событие. Именно поэтому миряне, например, его совершить не могут.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не было. 
> Раскол Сангхи - это вполне определённое событие. Именно поэтому миряне, например, его совершить не могут.


Очень даже могут. "Бывшие монахи". И в России это произошло.

----------


## Топпер

> Очень даже могут. "Бывшие монахи". И в России это произошло.


В смысле?

----------


## Greedy

> Это ложь, агамы - это аналог никай, там нет никакой бодхисаттваяны.


1. Ситуация с агамами такова, что под словом "агама" понимаются китайские переводы сутт, общими по содержанию с палийским каноном.
Но обнаружены эти "агамы" были не где-то отдельно, а вместе с другими суттами, относящимися к махаяне. Что указывает на то, что археологически достоверно, что в 5 в н.э. существовали школы, в которых была представлена как шравакаяна, так и бодхисаттваяна.

2. Если отбросим сутры махаяны, и рассмотрим только "агамы", найденные в Китае и имеющие свой аналог в Палийском Каноне.
Китайские "агамы" *обширнее* современного палийского канона, и не является его копием (содержит другие версии, редакции сутр).

Этот достоверно доказанный и всеми признанный факт ставит крест на том, что некогда существовала система, позволяющая передавать канон между разными монастырями без искажений. Более того, даже наличие "записанного" канона не исправило эту ситуацию. Т.е. если представить, что китайские агамы были переведены с других записей, а не записаны с устной передачи, то эти записи - совершенно другая редакция канона.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В смысле?


Только за благо своего Учителя говорю. "Зла не хватает".

----------


## Германн

> Точнее сказать найденные сутты хранились где-то в одном месте. 
> Если в будущем археологи найдут при раскопках развалины какой-либо городской библиотеки и найдут там Библию и Типитаку, то будет ли это означать, что Библия входила в Типитаку?


Не будет, поскольку в Сутре Махаяны изложены критерии аутентичности Учения. Конкретные критерии, на уровне доктрины. Они не будут соблюдаться. С палийскими суттами, или суттами других ранних школ, проблемы нет.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Каким образом можно сказать, что китайская версия - это точная калька с Канона некой прототхеравадинской школы


Вся сложно прототхеравадинской школы в том, что имеет право на жизнь обе версии:
- версия расширения изначального Источника махаянскими идеями при образовании махаяны;
- версия редукции изначального Источника до шравакаяны при образовании тхеравады.

----------

Германн (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> [COLOR="#A9A9A9"]1. Ситуация с агамами такова, что под словом "агама" понимаются китайские переводы сутт, общими по содержанию с палийским каноном.
> Но обнаружены эти "агамы" были не где-то отдельно, а вместе с другими суттами, относящимися к махаяне. Что указывает на то, что археологически достоверно, что в 5 в н.э. существовали школы, в которых была представлена как шравакаяна, так и бодхисаттваяна.


С этим наверное никто и не спорит. 



> Этот достоверно доказанный и всеми признанный факт ставит крест на том, что некогда существовала система, позволяющая передавать канон между разными монастырями без искажений. Более того, даже наличие "записанного" канона не исправило эту ситуацию. Т.е. если представить, что китайские агамы были переведены с других записей, а не записаны с устной передачи, то эти записи - совершенно другая редакция канона.


Здесь чуть выше обсуждали Локкотараваду и другие школы. На их примере видно, как появлялись новые идеи. Появление новых идей происходит не по причине забывчивости, а по причине желания переделать старое.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не будет, поскольку в Сутре Махаяны изложены критерии аутентичности Учения. Конкретные критерии, на уровне доктрины. Они не будут соблюдаться. С палийскими суттами, или суттами других ранних школ, проблемы нет.


Слушайте. Проблемы везде есть. Когда Вы просыпаетесь по утрам, у Вас есть проблемы с собственным умом?

----------


## Топпер

> Не будет, поскольку в Сутре Махаяны изложены критерии аутентичности Учения. Конкретные критерии, на уровне доктрины. Они не будут соблюдаться. С палийскими суттами, или суттами других ранних школ, проблемы нет.


При желании и христианство можно притянуть под эти критерии, как учение нулевого поворота учения, повествующего о том, как обрести место в раю.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вся сложно прототхеравадинской школы в том, что имеет право на жизнь обе версии:
> - версия расширения изначального Источника махаянскими идеями при образовании махаяны;
> - версия редукции изначального Источника до шравакаяны при образовании тхеравады.


И если генезис первой версии более-менее неплохо прослеживается в период ранних школ, когда возникали всё новые и новые школы и всё новые и новые идеи, то вторая версия, насколько я понимаю, ничем не подтверждается.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Здесь чуть выше обсуждали Локкотараваду и другие школы. На их примере видно, как появлялись новые идеи. Появление новых идей происходит не по причине забывчивости, а по причине желания переделать старое.


Обсуждались научные данные по ранним школам. По научным данным, Тхеравада не изначальная школа, она возникла как итог развития по схеме: "дошкольный буддизм" - "стхавиравада" - "вибхаджьявада" - "тхеравада". И одновременно со "стхавиравадой" образовалась "махасангхика". 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B1%D0%BE%D1%80

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> С этим наверное никто и не спорит. 
> 
> Здесь чуть выше обсуждали Локкотараваду и другие школы. На их примере видно, как появлялись новые идеи. Появление новых идей происходит не по причине забывчивости, а по причине желания переделать старое.


В защиту Палийского Канона была высказано ряд идей.
1. Палийский Канон соответствует Источнику, так как в традиции существовали аналоги "суперузлов", которые полностью знали весь Канон.
2. Роль вторичных "суперузлов" (хотя они совершенно не на что не влияют с точки зрения эволюции Источника) играли встречи между монастырями, которые обнаруживали (почти) полное сходство своих канонов.

История с китайскими агамами ставит крест на утверждении, что такие механизмы сохранения полноты Источника имели место быть.
Если таких механизмов не было, то любая школа будет представлять собой редукцию изначального Источника.
Естественным следствие редукции будут споры между школами в вопросах отличия. Отсюда только Виная в только сохранившихся материалах имеет десяток редакций.

Отсюда будет почва для рождения еретический мнений при попытке синтезировать далеко разошедшиеся школы.
Но так как любая школа является следствием редукции изначального источника, материалы ни одной из школ не могут выступать в качестве мерила.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А апостолы учили практически одинаково. Вы припоминаете, чтобы между апостолами после отбытия Иисуса, когда они уже распространяли новую веру, были бы ссоры и споры по поводу учения Христа?


Например, спор по поводу того, могут ли христианами становиться только иудеи, которые должны продолжать соблюдать заповеди, или же в том числе и гои, а заповеди соблюдать необязательно.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> История с китайскими агамами ставит крест на утверждении, что такие механизмы сохранения полноты Источника имели место быть.


А я и не знал, что китайские монастыри участвовали в совместной декламации Канона вместе с тхеравадинами.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Обсуждались научные данные по ранним школам. По научным данным, Тхеравада не изначальная школа, она возникла как итог развития по схеме: "дошкольный буддизм" - "стхавиравада" - "вибхаджьявада" - "тхеравада". И одновременно со "стхавиравадой" образовалась "махасангхика". 
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B1%D0%BE%D1%80


Это деление я не знаю откуда появилось. И вообще говоря это не "научные данные". Это просто список приведён из исторических хроник.  У нас правда несколько другое деление, во многом совпадающее. 
На Третьем соборе тхера Моггалипутта Тисса подтвердил, что Тхеравада - это вибхаджьявада. т.к. в то время от тхеравады тоже уже много школ поодкалывалось и пришлось вводить название для корневой доктрины.
Вайбхашики антарабхаву придумали. Пуггалавадины и вовсе пуггалу - фактически душу. Поэтому для чистой тхеравады использвоали такое название. Но на деле разницы в доктрине у тхеравады Второго Собора и Третьего нет. Третий Собор подтвердил верность Канона оглашённого на Втором.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> История с китайскими агамами ставит крест на утверждении, что такие механизмы сохранения полноты Источника имели место быть.


Давайте так: про узлы и суперузлы - это ваши идеи. 
Касаемо же китайских агам - они частично совпадают с ПК и на этом основании можно говорить, что первичный Канон если и отличался от ПК то не намного.



> Отсюда будет почва для рождения еретический мнений при попытке синтезировать далеко разошедшиеся школы.
> Но так как любая школа является следствием редукции изначального источника, материалы ни одной из школ не могут выступать в качестве мерила.


Почему же? Если материал всеми школами признаётся за слово Будды - значит это и есть слово Будды. Если не всеми школами признаётся - тогда к нему есть вопросы. А если признаётся отдельными учителями - тогда с большой долей вероятности мы можем говорить о том, что это плод поздних доработок.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Митяй (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Например, спор по поводу того, могут ли христианами становиться только иудеи, которые должны продолжать соблюдать заповеди, или же в том числе и гои, а заповеди соблюдать необязательно.


И как решили?

----------


## Greedy

> И если генезис первой версии более-менее неплохо прослеживается в период ранних школ, когда возникали всё новые и новые школы и всё новые и новые идеи, то вторая версия, насколько я понимаю, ничем не подтверждается.


В том всё и дело, что сам термин "ранние школы" - это следствие очень серьёзного и недоказанного предположения.
Когда были открыты китайские агамы, то оказалось, что они являются далеко не калькой палийского канона.
Более того, это собрание содержало и махаянские сутры.

Из этого собрания были выделены "агамы", которые доктринально относятся к шравакаяне, и было составлено представление о неких "ранних школах", предваряющих как тхераваду, так и то, что есть в этих "агамах". При этом за аксиому принято то, что тхеравада - это подлинно сохранившаяся одна из ранних школ.

Вторая часть агам (которая касалась махаянских сутр) сравнивать было особо не с чем.
Поэтому две версии имеют право на существование:
1. Изначально никакой махаяны не существовало. Были только ранние школы, охватывающие шравакаяну. Махаяна образовалась путём привнесения новых идей в эти ранние школы.
2. Изначально существовал единый корпус как бодхисаттваяны, так и шравакаяны. Позже шравакаяна влилась в бодхисаттваяну в качестве фундамента. Современная тхеравадая является сохранившейся обособившейся шравакаяной.

----------


## Zom

> Как Вы определите, что есть слово Будды, а что сочинения религиозных фанатиков, скажем 17-го или 5-го века н.э.?
> Или Вы в качестве авторитета примите мнение других людей, называющих себя учёными, но не являющимися буддами?
> Но тогда учёные скажут, что самые ранние (не упоминание о суттах, а их содержание) - это китайские агамы.
> Но в этом случае Вы тоже ставите впереди Будды мнение неких людей (называющих себя учёными) о том, что такое Учение Будды.


Китайские Агамы - превосходно, великолепно. Намедни читал китайскую сутру - аналог МН 117 палийского канона - прекрасный образец чистейшей Дхаммы ,)




> Но Вы же говорите о практике каких-то мифический совершенных наставлений о неком мифическом совершенном состоянии.
> И говорите, что для реализации этого мифического совершенного состояния надо опираться на подлинные источники. И вся сложность в том, кого Вы будете представлять в качестве совершенного образца? Собственные фантазии по поводу Будды?


Конечно надо. А как иначе. Мы же о религии говорим, о запредельных вещах, не? Или у нас тут светская психотерапия тока? .)
А так вообще - полное уничтожение жажды, злобы, невежества. Можно увидеть уменьшение этих трёх. Полное же их уничтожение будет ознаменованием финала пути. Работаем потихоньку .)




> И что Вы будете принимать за совершенные наставления? Мнения других людей (учёных) или мнение религиозный фанатиков прошлого?Ок. Другого выбора всё равно нет. Но тогда не надо приписывать методам некие состояния, которые эти религиозные фанатики прошлого сами не реализовали.


Это вы про Будду и архатов так? Думаю подобным своим актом речи чёрной каммы накопили нехило так сейчас ,) Впрочем, вас, как не-буддиста, видимо это не волнует.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В том всё и дело, что сам термин "ранние школы" - это следствие очень серьёзного и недоказанного предположения.


Почему? Разве период ранних школ кто-либо отрицает?
По моему это общее место и среди буддистов и буддологов.



> Когда были открыты китайские агамы, то оказалось, что они являются далеко не калькой палийского канона.
> Более того, это собрание содержало и махаянские сутры.


И с этим никто не спорит. И именно это показывает, что первоначальное ядро было тхеравадинским. Если бы это было не так, махаянские сутры содержались бы и в ПК.



> Из этого собрания были выделены "агамы", которые доктринально относятся к шравакаяне, и было составлено представление о неких "ранних школах", предваряющих как тхераваду, так и то, что есть в этих "агамах". При этом за аксиому принято то, что тхеравада - это подлинно сохранившаяся одна из ранних школ.


Это не аксиома. Это факт. Тхеравада действительно наиболее древняя из сохранившихся школ с наиболее древним и наиболее полно сохранившимся Каноном.



> Вторая часть агам (которая касалась махаянских сутр) сравнивать было особо не с чем.
> Поэтому две версии имеют право на существование:
> 1. Изначально никакой махаяны не существовало. Были только ранние школы, охватывающие шравакаяну. Махаяна образовалась путём привнесения новых идей в эти ранние школы.
> 2. Изначально существовал единый корпус как бодхисаттваяны, так и шравакаяны. Позже шравакаяна влилась в бодхисаттваяну в качестве фундамента. Современная тхеравадая является сохранившейся обособившейся шравакаяной.


У вас есть какие-либо подтверждения для второй версии? Если нет, то это не полее чем произвольная гипотеза.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 2. Изначально существовал единый корпус как бодхисаттваяны, так и шравакаяны. Позже шравакаяна влилась в бодхисаттваяну в качестве фундамента. Современная тхеравадая является сохранившейся обособившейся шравакаяной.


Изначально не было никакого деления на "яны", была Дхамма-Виная, открытая Буддой. Появление различных школ связано с появлением споров между монахами по некоторым положениям Винаи. Одни считали возможным вненсение изменений и корректировку, другие настаивали на том, чтобы оставить всё как есть. Некоторые из положений Винаи были незначительными (как, например, допущение держать соль в рожке), а другие были более значимыми (например, возможность принимать как подаяние золото и серебро).

Та даже по ранним текстам Махаяны (например Лотосовая сутра) становится понятным, что изначально этих идей быть не могло. Т.к. Будда не мог одновремнно учить своих учеников Ниббане и тут же говорить о том, что Ниббана "шраваков" подобна призрачному городу. ))

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Почему же? Если материал всеми школами признаётся за слово Будды - значит это и есть слово Будды. Если не всеми школами признаётся - тогда к нему есть вопросы. А если признаётся отдельными учителями - тогда с большой долей вероятности мы можем говорить о том, что это плод поздних доработок.


Все школы.
Но при этом в махаяне считается идея шуньяты - наиболее точное выражение принципа анатты, а в тхераваде - ересь и воззрение нигилизма (которое и в махаяне  считается ошибочным). А почему так? Потому что в махаяне сохранилась часть Учения Будды, в которой он говорит о шуньяте, а в тхераваде - нет. И когда тхеравадину попадается представитель школы, который говорит о том, с чем он не знаком (так как в его версии канона нет учения об этом), то ему надо анализировать сказанное самостоятельно. Но его выводы никак не могут быть авторитетными: он - не Будда.

Но он может сказать, что вот такое понимание шуньяты (как нигилистическое воззрение) противоречит слову Будды. Не более того. Опровергнуть сами сутры, в которых говорится о шуньяте он не может. Точно также как не может опровергнуть и сутры из своего Канона, например, говорящие об анатте. Потому что это база. Мерилом выступают сами сутры, а не мнения о том, о чём они говорят.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Все школы.
> Но при этом в махаяне считается идея шуньяты - наиболее точное выражение принципа анатты, а в тхераваде - ересь и воззрение нигилизма (которое и в махаяне  считается ошибочным). А почему так? Потому что в махаяне сохранилась часть Учения Будды, в которой он говорит о шуньяте, а в тхераваде - нет. И когда тхеравадину попадается представитель школы, который говорит о том, с чем он не знаком (так как в его версии канона нет учения об этом), то ему надо анализировать сказанное самостоятельно. Но его выводы никак не могут быть авторитетными: он - не Будда.
> 
> Но он может сказать, что вот такое понимание шуньяты (как нигилистическое воззрение) противоречит слову Будды. Не более того. Опровергнуть сами сутры, в которых говорится о шуньяте он не может. Точно также как не может опровергнуть и сутры из своего Канона, например, говорящие об анатте. Потому что это база. Мерилом выступают сами сутры, а не мнения о том, о чём они говорят.


Я думаю, что обсуждение идей лучше отделить от обсуждения текстов. Это вещи связанные не не напрямую.

----------


## Fyodor

> А на каком основании вы вообще такое сравнение производите? Вы самой постановкой вопроса уже отрицаете, что тхеравадины как бы между прочим тоже практикуют, изучают Канон, получают результаты.
> 
> Вообще меня на БФ просто поражает оригинальная постановка диллемы: с одной стороны мёртвый формализм буквы, который якобы исповедует тхеравада, с другой живой опыт махаяны. 
> 
> Да нет такого. Есть две живых традиции в одной из которых, по видимому, более уважительно относятся к слову Будды и не спешат отправлять его в чулан. 
> Из того, что тхеравадины аппелируют к суттам не следует вывод, что они как-то хуже практикуют или меньше понимают дух Дхаммы. Скорее наоборот: уважительно сохраняют слово Будды, чтобы дух Дхаммы не исчез.


Моё скромное мнение заключается в том, что лично у меня, к сожалению, нет времени на изучение пали, глубокое изучение канона на пали и обширную практику.
Нужно что-то выбирать.  Я самостоятельно изучил 2 европейских языка и хорошо себе представляю объём усилий требуемый для изучения нового языка в совершенстве. Так же я хорошо понимаю, что сутра на китайском, её русский и английские переводы - это 3 разные сутры.  

Если что-то работает то это работает. Если медитация проводимая под руководством Ламы Х помогает достичь высоких медитативных уровней - значит Лама Х годный наставник в медитации. Если Алмазная Сутра позволяет достичь глубоких "инсайдов" то это годная сутра и мне всё равно является ли это речью самого Будды или другого человека достигшего состояния Будды. 
Для меня и многих других это работает.  

Я не видел здесь утверждений, что Тхервадины не практикуют и не получают результаты, что они следуют только "мёртвому формализму буквы".
Зато я видел на БФ множество наездов на Махаяну, осмеивание практик даваемых Ламами, призыв сжигать Махаянские книги и всё это на основании не совпадения с "историческими" текстами на пали которые они сами же в полной мере читать и понимать не могут (овладеть в совершенстве мёртвым по сути языком дано не каждому). 
Вот такой форумчанен сам практикует плохо (судя по агрессии в сообщениях), в ПК разбирается недостаточно, но при этом всю Махаяну называет злом, а книги предлагает сжечь.
Кем является этот форумчанин?

----------


## Shus

> Археологически, первоначально сочетание Сутр Махаяны и Шравакаяны в одном каноне.....


Скажите, Германн: почему Вы практически в каждом сообщение поминаете археологию? Я уже с десяток раз насчитал.
Ну а это выражение просто сбивает с толку.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но при этом в махаяне считается идея шуньяты - наиболее точное выражение принципа анатты, а в тхераваде - ересь и воззрение нигилизма (которое и в махаяне  считается ошибочным). А почему так? Потому что в махаяне сохранилась часть Учения Будды, в которой он говорит о шуньяте, а в тхераваде - нет.


Шуньята Махаяны - это идеи махаянских учителей, развитые на основе ранних буддийских текстов. Я не утверждаю, что это ересь, но нужно помнить, что это не Слово Будды, а комментарии, пусть  и великих учителей.

Тема о пустоте в Тхераваде:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=462

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Конечно надо. А как иначе. Мы же о религии говорим, о запредельных вещах, не? Или у нас тут светская психотерапия тока? .)
> А так вообще - полное уничтожение жажды, злобы, невежества. Можно увидеть уменьшение этих трёх. Полное же их уничтожение будет ознаменованием финала пути. Работаем потихоньку .)


Уничтожение жажды, злобы и невежества - это уже не что-то мифическое или запредельное.
Вот злоба, моя злоба, ситуация, в которой я проявляю злобу. Мне необходимо применять методы, которые уничтожат во мне причины возникновения злобы. Почему? Потому что я считаю злобу причиной возникновения того, возникновение чего я не хочу.
И такой подход - не мистика, а совершенно нормальный прагматичный подход.

Возникает вопрос, какими методами мне следует искоренять причину возникновения злобы? Первым попавшимся в книге по психологии? Или пользоваться манускриптом, написанным неизвестно кем в 19-ом или 5-ом веке? Или написанным (жаль не сохранившимся и не написанным) кем-то в 5 веке до н.э.?

Или стоит пользоваться советами теми, кто сам свободен от злобы? Или утверждает, что хотя сам не свободен от злобы, но пользуется методами, пришедшими к нему через поколения от того, кто окончательно освободился от злобы?
За не имением в моём окружении полностью свободного от злобы, я выберу методы того, кто, хотя сам и не полностью свободен, утверждает, что эти методы идут от полностью свободного. В этом элемент веры.
Но выберу я эти методы только в том случае, если увижу, что эти методы действуют, что эти методы сделали этого человека более свободным от злобы. В этом элемент подтверждения веры.

А если о методе мне известно только то, что на него наклеен ярлык "Это метод, который практиковал полностью свободный от злобы", но я не знаю никого, кто бы этот метод практиковал, ни кто наклеен сюда эту табличку, то... если мне больше нечем заняться, можно попрактиковать и этом.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Tong Po (19.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это не аксиома. Это факт. Тхеравада действительно наиболее древняя из сохранившихся школ с наиболее древним и наиболее полно сохранившимся Каноном.


Для археологии, китайские агамы - самый древний из сохранившихся письменных источников буддизма.
Ставить не факт существования школы тхеравады (сама школа тхеравада существовала до периода написания китайских агам), а содержание палийского канона выше содержания китайских агам - недопустимо.

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому две версии имеют право на существование:
> 1. Изначально никакой махаяны не существовало. Были только ранние школы, охватывающие шравакаяну. Махаяна образовалась путём привнесения новых идей в эти ранние школы.
> 2. Изначально существовал единый корпус как бодхисаттваяны, так и шравакаяны. Позже шравакаяна влилась в бодхисаттваяну в качестве фундамента. Современная тхеравадая является сохранившейся обособившейся шравакаяной.


Согласен.

Будон Ринчендуб цитирует "Таркаджвалу": "Шраваки не были главными составителями нашего (Махаянского) Канона, так как последний недоступен для них". (Стр. 195) Значит, не отрицается участие шравак (включая махасангхиков) в составлении Канона Махаяны, но наряду с монахами Сутры хранили и миряне-Бодхисаттвы (включая царей).

Комментарий к Ланкаватаре признаёт хранителями полного Учения (то есть, махаянистами) Кашьяпу, Ананду, Шанавасику, Упагупту, Дхитику, после чего называет Бибхаку, Будхананду, Будхамитру, монаха Паршву, его ученика, Сунашата, Ашвагхошу, Амриту, Нагарджуну, Арьядеву, Бахулу, Сангхананду, монаха Архата, Гхалаша, Кумараду, Шаянту, Васубандху, Маноду, Хакленаяшаса и монаха Синха. (стр. 200)

Махаянское предание - 2. - подкрепляется археологическим фактом того, что древнейшие каноны и сборники Сутр являются сочетанием текстов Шравак и текстов Бодхисаттв. Как и научная теория - 1. - о том, что Махаяна развилась из Махасангхики (не менее древней, чем Стхавиравада, из которой развилась Тхеравада).

----------


## Zom

> Возникает вопрос, какими методами мне следует искоренять причину возникновения злобы? Первым попавшимся в книге по психологии? Или пользоваться манускриптом, написанным неизвестно кем в 19-ом или 5-ом веке? Или написанным (жаль не сохранившимся и не написанным) кем-то в 5 веке до н.э.?
> 
> Или стоит пользоваться советами теми, кто сам свободен от злобы? Или утверждает, что хотя сам не свободен от злобы, но пользуется методами, пришедшими к нему через поколения от того, кто окончательно освободился от злобы?
> За не имением в моём окружении полностью свободного от злобы, я выберу методы того, кто, хотя сам и не полностью свободен, утверждает, что эти методы идут от полностью свободного. В этом элемент веры.
> Но выберу я эти методы только в том случае, если увижу, что эти методы действуют, что эти методы сделали этого человека более свободным от злобы. В этом элемент подтверждения веры.
> 
> А если о методе мне известно только то, что на него наклеен ярлык "Это метод, который практиковал полностью свободный от злобы", но я не знаю никого, кто бы этот метод практиковал, ни кто наклеен сюда эту табличку, то... если мне больше нечем заняться, можно попрактиковать и этом.


По сути, вы предлагаете подход, когда мы можем пойти в ближайшую церковь - где увидим доброго милого батюшку, который вам объяснит какие методы вам до конца жизни нужно применять, чтобы стать таким же милым и добрым как он ,) 

Спасибо, но я как-нить уж лучше верой в Будду-Дхамму-Сангху обойдусь ,) И палийским каноном как подлинным словом Будды )

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Будда шел путем бодхисаттвы, жертвовал собой и т.д. чтобы стать в будущем Буддой и затем став Буддой проповедовал Дхарму живым существам. Это есть в Тхераваде. И в Махаяне это есть. Если бы идея спасения живых существ была утопической как думают тхеравадины, то Будда бы не стал давать никакого Учения, однако Учение он преподал. И это и есть Махаяна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> За не имением в моём окружении полностью свободного от злобы, я выберу методы того, кто, хотя сам и не полностью свободен, утверждает, что эти методы идут от полностью свободного. В этом элемент веры.
>  Но выберу я эти методы только в том случае, если увижу, что эти методы действуют, что эти методы сделали этого человека более свободным от злобы. В этом элемент подтверждения веры.
> 
> А если о методе мне известно только то, что на него наклеен ярлык "Это метод, который практиковал полностью свободный от злобы", но я не знаю никого, кто бы этот метод практиковал, ни кто наклеен сюда эту табличку, то... если мне больше нечем заняться, можно попрактиковать и этом.


Ни первое ни второе не имеет отношения к рекомендациям Будды. )

"Теперь слушайте, Калама, не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, ни явной логикой или доказательством, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей "это мой учитель". Но, Калама, когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им".

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> По сути, вы предлагаете подход, когда мы можем пойти в ближайшую церковь - где увидим доброго милого батюшку, который вам объяснит какие методы вам до конца жизни нужно применять, чтобы стать таким же милым и добрым как он ,)


Если Ваша конечная цель - это стать милым и добрым то да, провинциальный батюшка может быть вполне годным учителем.

----------

Ho Shim (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Для археологии, китайские агамы - самый древний из сохранившихся письменных источников буддизма.


На данный момент - не китайские агамы, а гандхарские рукописи 1 века нашей эры. Это сарвастивадинские тексты, которые практически идентичны И китайским агамам И палийским суттам .)

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Изначально не было никакого деления на "яны", была Дхамма-Виная, открытая Буддой. Появление различных школ связано с появлением споров между монахами по некоторым положениям Винаи. Одни считали возможным вненсение изменений и корректировку, другие настаивали на том, чтобы оставить всё как есть. Некоторые из положений Винаи были незначительными (как, например, допущение держать соль в рожке), а другие были более значимыми (например, возможность принимать как подаяние золото и серебро).


Вы апеллируете к тому, что кому-то в сангхе захотелось внести изменения. Плодите сущность - чьё-то личное желание.
Я апеллирую к тому, что споры в сангхе - следствие ошибок и редукции при передачи.

И эти два объяснения, как объяснение того, что дождь идёт, потому что плачет какое-то божество, или дождь идёт, потому что на небе сложились соответствующие условия для выпадения осадков.

Если речь идёт об одном монахе, который не согласился с сангхой и ушёл из неё - здесь допустимо личное желание.
Если же мы говорим о спорах между значительными группами монахов, то здесь допустимо только следствие неких естественных процессов, приведших к тому, что произошло это разногласие.

----------


## Топпер

> Если что-то работает то это работает. Если медитация проводимая под руководством Ламы Х помогает достичь высоких медитативных уровней - значит Лама Х годный наставник в медитации. Если Алмазная Сутра позволяет достичь глубоких "инсайдов" то это годная сутра и мне всё равно является ли это речью самого Будды или другого человека достигшего состояния Будды. 
> Для меня и многих других это работает.


С этим сложно спорить.



> Я не видел здесь утверждений, что Тхервадины не практикуют и не получают результаты, что они следуют только "мёртвому формализму буквы".


А можно какие-либо конкретные примеры привести? Я не совсем понимаю о чём речь.

----------


## Топпер

> Для археологии, китайские агамы - самый древний из сохранившихся письменных источников буддизма.


Самый древний - упоминания тхеравадинских сутт в наскальных эдиктах Асоки.



> Ставить не факт существования школы тхеравады (сама школа тхеравада существовала до периода написания китайских агам), а содержание палийского канона выше содержания китайских агам - недопустимо.


Тем не менее в тхераваде сохранили Канон целиком и школа не прерывалась. История же китайского буддизма начинается значительно позднее.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> А можно какие-либо конкретные примеры привести? Я не совсем понимаю о чём речь.





> А на каком основании вы вообще такое сравнение производите? Вы самой постановкой вопроса уже отрицаете, что тхеравадины как бы между прочим тоже практикуют, изучают Канон, получают результаты.
> 
> Вообще меня на БФ  просто поражает оригинальная постановка диллемы: с одной стороны мёртвый формализм буквы, который якобы исповедует тхеравада, с другой живой опыт махаяны.


Я не делал сравнений, я лишь сказал, что сохранение букв не = сохранение дхармы.

----------


## Топпер

> Комментарий к Ланкаватаре признаёт хранителями полного Учения (то есть, махаянистами) Кашьяпу, Ананду, Шанавасику, Упагупту, Дхитику, после чего называет Бибхаку, Будхананду, Будхамитру, монаха Паршву, его ученика, Сунашата, Ашвагхошу, Амриту, Нагарджуну, Арьядеву, Бахулу, Сангхананду, монаха Архата, Гхалаша, Кумараду, Шаянту, Васубандху, Маноду, Хакленаяшаса и монаха Синха. (стр. 200)


Однако на Первом соборе они её не огласили.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Шуньята Махаяны - это идеи махаянских учителей, развитые на основе ранних буддийских текстов. Я не утверждаю, что это ересь, но нужно помнить, что это не Слово Будды, а комментарии, пусть  и великих учителей.


Увы. Шуньята махаяны - это "Сутра Сердца" и прочие сутры праджняпарамиты.

А комментарии учителей - это разъяснения, позволяющие избавить от неправильного понимания.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если что-то работает то это работает. Если медитация проводимая под руководством Ламы Х помогает достичь высоких медитативных уровней - значит Лама Х годный наставник в медитации. Если Алмазная Сутра позволяет достичь глубоких "инсайдов" то это годная сутра и мне всё равно является ли это речью самого Будды или другого человека достигшего состояния Будды.


Что-то может работать, но не являться чистой Дхаммой Будды. А только чистая Дхамма Будды доводит до конца пути, то есть действительно освобождает от сансары. Работает, так вообще говоря, много что. Даже ЛСД. Поэтому для буддиста вообще этот вопрос должен быть очень важным - что такое искажённая и ошибочная Дхамма, а что есть Дхамма чистая. Сам Будда предупреждал, что в будущем появится искажённая Дхамма. Это факт, с которым трудно не согласиться.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы апеллируете к тому, что кому-то в сангхе захотелось внести изменения. Плодите сущность - чьё-то личное желание.
> Я апеллирую к тому, что споры в сангхе - следствие ошибок и редукции при передачи.


История этих изменений известна: группа монахов из Вайсали, а затем монах Махадева со товарищи.



> Если речь идёт об одном монахе, который не согласился с сангхой и ушёл из неё - здесь допустимо личное желание.
> Если же мы говорим о спорах между значительными группами монахов, то здесь допустимо только следствие неких естественных процессов, приведших к тому, что произошло это разногласие.


Так эти процессы и сейчас идут. При наличии записанного Канона. Например, часть монахов в Шри-Ланке хочет послаблений и возможности владеть и водить машины. И начали компанию за это. И никакими сбоями в передачи это не вызвано. А вызвано человеческой природой. В других традициях пошли ещё дальше, отменив целибат для монахов. И опять же это не вызвано сбоями, а вызвано похотью.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> По сути, вы предлагаете подход, когда мы можем пойти в ближайшую церковь - где увидим доброго милого батюшку, который вам объяснит какие методы вам до конца жизни нужно применять, чтобы стать таким же милым и добрым как он ,)


В случае, если я хочу быть таким же милым и добрым как он.

Или Вы учение Будды выбрали по каком-то другому принципу.
Тогда по какому?

----------


## Германн

> Скажите, Германн: почему Вы практически в каждом сообщение поминаете археологию? Я уже с десяток раз насчитал.
> Ну а это выражение просто сбивает с толку.


Потому что в глиняные сосуды из заглавного топика одновременно вложены и Махаянские тексты, и тексты Шравакаяны - найденные археологами. Источниковедение, располагая самыми ранними манускриптами Канона (Китайская Трипитака) подтверждает древность того же самого буддийского подхода, что выявили археологи: сочетания в Каноне текстов Махаяны и текстов Шравакаяны. Это подход Махаяны к формированию Канона.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не делал сравнений, я лишь сказал, что сохранение букв не = сохранение дхармы.


Так этим утверждением вы уже априорно вводите, что те, кто сохраняет буквы не практикуют и не понимают Дхамму.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> В случае, если я хочу быть таким же милым и добрым как он.
> Или Вы учение Будды выбрали по каком-то другому принципу.
> Тогда по какому?


Да, по другим принципам. Много по каким. Не только по одному. По этим многим принципам вижу Дхамму Будды непревзойдённой, и ни к каким батюшкам идти поэтому, в отличие от вас, не собираюсь.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> "Теперь слушайте, Калама, не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, ни явной логикой или доказательством, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей "это мой учитель". Но, Калама, когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им".


Вперёд. Откажитесь от жажды, злобы, невежества.
Не попадая под власть священных слов, явной логики, видимости, мнений, учителей и так далее. Откажитесь?
Или для этого Вам нужен метод? И чьим методом Вы будете пользоваться? Методом, преподанным Буддой? Т.е. Вы напрямую получаете методы от Будды? А если не напрямую, то вы слепо верите тому, кто говорит, что это - метод Будды? Или вы смотрите, действительно ли этот метод ведёт к освобождению о жажды, злобы и невежества у тех, кто этот метод применяет?

----------


## Greedy

> На данный момент - не китайские агамы, а гандхарские рукописи 1 века нашей эры. Это сарвастивадинские тексты, которые *практически* идентичны И китайским агамам И палийским суттам .)


Слово "практически" очень сильное, особенно если учесть, что здесь обсуждается причина этого "практически", т.е. их фактической неидентичности.

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому для буддиста вообще этот вопрос должен быть очень важным - что такое искажённая и ошибочная Дхамма, а что есть Дхамма чистая. Сам Будда предупреждал, что в будущем появится искажённая Дхамма. Это факт, с которым трудно не согласиться.


В чём же заключается критерий ортодоксальности интерпретации Дхармы? 
В Махаяне есть критерий: Четыре Печати. Главный критерий - шуньята.
http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html

----------


## Fyodor

> Что-то может работать, но не являться чистой Дхаммой Будды. А только чистая Дхамма Будды доводит до конца пути, то есть действительно освобождает от сансары. Работает, так вообще говоря, много что. Даже ЛСД. Поэтому для буддиста вообще этот вопрос должен быть очень важным - что такое искажённая и ошибочная Дхамма, а что есть Дхамма чистая. Сам Будда предупреждал, что в будущем появится искажённая Дхамма. Это факт, с которым трудно не согласиться.


Дальше я задам вопрос про критерий достоверности Дхармы.
Вы, вероятно, сошлетесь на «только мудрым доступно». 
Я спрошу про критерий мудрости. IQ тест? Овладение пали и зазубривание наизусть ПК?
Как определить, достоин ли я вообще изучать Дхарму или только рис монахам по утрам подносить?

При любом повороте дискуссии я останусь при мнении, что достоверность – это вопрос веры как в Махаяне так и в Тхерваде. 
Мудрость же является необходимым, но не единственным качеством при изучении Дхармы. 
Что без веры нет практики, а без практики нет постижения Дхармы.

----------


## Greedy

> Самый древний - упоминания тхеравадинских сутт в наскальных эдиктах Асоки.


В эдиктах Асоки есть только упоминания названий некоторых сутт (около десятка) и общие базовый сведения о нравственном поведении миря и запрете жертвоприношений.
Вот такой буддизм по Асоки.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Так этим утверждением вы уже априорно вводите, что те, кто сохраняет буквы не практикуют и не понимают Дхамму.


Намерения такого не было и сомнений в наличии практик и результатов в Тхерваде нет.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В чём же заключается критерий ортодоксальности интерпретации Дхармы? 
> В Махаяне есть критерий: Четыре Печати. Главный критерий - шуньята.
> http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html


А в тхераваде (где одна из печатей считается неверной) есть Четыре Великих Отношения данные Буддой Готамой.

----------

Тао (23.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> История этих изменений известна: группа монахов из Вайсали, а затем монах Махадева со товарищи.


К этим историями следует относится так же, как к рассказам о том, что дождь начинается, когда некое божество опечалено чьим-то поведением.




> Так эти процессы и сейчас идут. При наличии записанного Канона. Например, часть монахов в Шри-Ланке хочет послаблений и возможности владеть и водить машины. И начали компанию за это. И никакими сбоями в передачи это не вызвано. А вызвано человеческой природой. В других традициях пошли ещё дальше, отменив целибат для монахов. И опять же это не вызвано сбоями, а вызвано похотью.


И что, они переписали Канон? Передают его другую версию?
А в там, где отменили целибат для монахов (кстати, что это за школы) - у них теперь иная редакция Винаи?

----------


## Топпер

> В эдиктах Асоки есть только упоминания названий некоторых сутт (около десятка) и общие базовый сведения о нравственном поведении миря и запрете жертвоприношений.
> Вот такой буддизм по Асоки.


Совершенно верно. Но сутты эти тхеравадинские. Асока не указывал например Ваджрачхедику или Саддхармапундарику.




> К этим историями следует относится так же, как к рассказам о том, что дождь начинается, когда некое божество опечалено чьим-то поведением.


Это сведения из исторических хроник. Про грехи Махадэвы, кстати, из нетхеравадинских а сохранённых, насколько я знаю в китайской махаяне.



> И что, они переписали Канон? Передают его другую версию?


Нет. Они просто хотят автомобили. А вот в Таиланде Дхаммакая похоже хочет и переписать. По крайней мере атту они подспудно вводят.



> А в там, где отменили целибат для монахов (кстати, что это за школы) - у них теперь иная редакция Винаи?


Они её просто выбросили. Хотя в Японии слышал, что трактуется так, что монах принявший целибат соблюдает его несколько дней, а потом живёт с женой, но всё-равно считается монахом.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Намерения такого не было и сомнений в наличии практик и результатов в Тхерваде нет.


Тогда надобность самой этой дуальной идеи мне непонятна.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Слово "практически" очень сильное, особенно если учесть, что здесь обсуждается причина этого "практически", т.е. их фактической неидентичности.


Они расходятся в мелочах, поэтому и "практически". Все важнейшие элементы в точности идентичны. Это одни и те же тексты, которые были при жизни Будды.




> Дальше я задам вопрос про критерий достоверности Дхармы.


Я уже сказал, критериев много. Упомянуть их все до единого невозможно - для этого нужно критически изучать всё то, что ныне называется "буддизмом". В тхераваду все буддисты пришли не с нуля - а через разгребание всей этой кучи под названием "буддизм", и каждый тхеравадин знает, что нет какого-то одного единственного критерия почему он в итоге пришёл к тхераваде. Это уже другая тема, она кстати на форуме уже озвучивалась.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Однако на Первом соборе они её не огласили.


На Первом соборе Вашего школьного предания. На Первом соборе моего школьного предания Бодхисаттвы огласили Канон Махаяны - а сын царя, современника Будды, Канон Махаяны сразу записал. Некоторые Шраваки признавали часть Сутр Махаяны. Вайбхашики не признавали их.

----------


## Топпер

> На Первом соборе Вашего школьного предания. На Первом соборе моего школьного предания Бодхисаттвы огласили Канон Махаяны, а сын царя, современника Будды, Канон записал.


А можно про ваш первый собор где-либо почитать? Вот про четвёртый, проведённых при Канишке знаю, а про первый не тхеравадинский - не знаю.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вперёд. Откажитесь от жажды, злобы, невежества.
> Не попадая под власть священных слов, явной логики, видимости, мнений, учителей и так далее. Откажитесь?
> Или для этого Вам нужен метод? И чьим методом Вы будете пользоваться? Методом, преподанным Буддой? Т.е. Вы напрямую получаете методы от Будды? А если не напрямую, то вы слепо верите тому, кто говорит, что это - метод Будды? Или вы смотрите, действительно ли этот метод ведёт к освобождению о жажды, злобы и невежества у тех, кто этот метод применяет?


Почему Вы ограничиваетесь только двумя возможными вариантами? ):

1. Принятие методов только на основании того, что они сделали какого-то человека более свободным от злобы. 
2. Приняти методов только на основании обещанных ими результатов.  

Не стоит забывать про самостоятельное рассмотрение сути того или иного метода, который предлагается в качестве средства искоренения причин дуккха. Здесь уже можно объеденить то, что метод считается преподанным Буддой и что он работает на примере практикующих его людей. )

----------


## Greedy

> Это сведения из исторических хроник. Про грехи Махадэвы, кстати, из нетхеравадинских а сохранённых, насколько я знаю в китайской махаяне.


Это не отменяет то, что деятельности одного приписывают события, повлиявшие на многих.
Никто роль личности в истории не отрицает, но следует понимать, что Личность в истории возникает того, когда для этой Личности созревает почва.




> Нет. Они просто хотят автомобили. А вот в Таиланде Дхаммакая похоже хочет и переписать. По крайней мере атту они подспудно вводят.


Вот в Таиланде целая религиозная организация пытается заниматься изменениями, а не отдельно взятый человек. И судя по всему, не один десяток лет.




> Они её просто выбросили.


Т.е. у них монашество без Винаи?

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Совершенно верно. Но сутты эти тхеравадинские. Асока не указывал например Ваджрачхедику или Саддхармапундарику.


Процитируйте полный текст этих Сутр, подтверждённый данными археологии - и мы посмотрим, тхеравадинские они в понимании Тхеравады 5 века н.э. и старше, или нет. Тхеравада времён Ашоки может быть не той же самой Тхеравадой, которую мы знаем после Буддхагхоши, она может содержать типично Махаянские Учения - которые потом были исключены из текста Сутт.

----------


## Fyodor

> Они расходятся в мелочах, поэтому и "практически". Все важнейшие элементы в точности идентичны. Это одни и те же тексты, которые были при жизни Будды.
> Я уже сказал, критериев много. Упомянуть их все до единого невозможно - для этого нужно критически изучать всё то, что ныне называется "буддизмом". В тхераваду все буддисты пришли не с нуля - а через разгребание всей этой кучи под названием "буддизм", и каждый тхеравадин знает, что нет какого-то одного единственного критерия почему он в итоге пришёл к тхераваде. Это уже другая тема, она кстати на форуме уже озвучивалась.


В принципе да, тему на этом можно закрывать.
В Тхерваду приходят люди одного склада, а в Махаяну другого.  
И только практика и достижения в ней являются критериями правильности.

Могу предположить, что никто из здесь присутствующих ещё не продвинулся в своей практике так далеко что для него стало необходимо разобрать тонкие различия в воззрениях прежде чем двигаться дальше. 

Мир, дружба, зелёный чай ... ?

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не отменяет то, что деятельности одного приписывают события, повлиявшие на многих.
> Никто роль личности в истории не отрицает, но следует понимать, что Личность в истории возникает того, когда для этой Личности созревает почва.


Это безусловно. Даже у нас сказано, что часть монахов захотела послаблений. А буддологи и вовсе говорят, что махаяна зародилась в виду чаяний мирской общины, интересы которой по сути выразил Махадэва.



> Т.е. у них монашество без Винаи?


я так понимаю, что и монашества то не осталось.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Процитируйте полный текст этих Сутр, подтверждённый данными археологии - и мы посмотрим, тхеравадинские они в понимании Тхеравады 5 века н.э. и старше, или нет. Тхеравада времён Ашоки может быть не той же самой Тхеравадой, которую мы знаем после Буддхагхоши, она может содержать типично Махаянские Учения - которые потом были исключены из текста Сутт.


Вы можете как-либо обосновать это предположение? Кто, где когда и почему исключил из тхеравады махаянские сутты?
Напомню, что это вы должны приводить аргументы, т.к. с т.з. тхеравады изменений не было.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Они расходятся в мелочах, поэтому и "практически". Все важнейшие элементы в точности идентичны. Это одни и те же тексты, которые были при жизни Будды.


И самой большой мелочью является то, что в одном месте хранились как сутры шравакаяны, так и бодхисаттваяны.
Но на это можно закрыть глаза. Главное указать на близкое соответствие части шравакаяны со шравакаяной, известной из другого источника.




> Я уже сказал, критериев много. Упомянуть их все до единого невозможно - для этого нужно критически изучать всё то, что ныне называется "буддизмом". В тхераваду все буддисты пришли не с нуля - а через разгребание всей этой кучи под названием "буддизм", и каждый тхеравадин знает, что нет какого-то одного единственного критерия почему он в итоге пришёл к тхераваде. Это уже другая тема, она кстати на форуме уже озвучивалась.


Название "буддизм" придумали европейцы.
Исторически же известны традиции поучений, идущие от Будды.
В одних традициях считается, что какие-то поучения других традиций не являются идущими от Будды.

Но никакая традиция не может сама подтвердить свою подлинность. Подлинность подтверждается либо чьим-то заверениями (например, учёными, к традиции не имеющей никакого отношения, и не являющимися всеведующими).
Либо подлинность самих практик подтверждается практикой. А в этом случае спор с другими традициями теряет смысл. Так как искать приходится работающий практики, ведущие к желаемой цели. А не те, на которых стоит "правильная" надпись.

И мы снова приходим к желаемой цели.
Если у меня нет чётко понимаемой цели, то я, что в тхераваде, что в дзене, что в кагью, - так, за компанию, занимаюсь чем-то, что кем-то названо правильным, благородным, достойным занятием.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Tong Po (19.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> И самой большой мелочью является то, что в одном месте хранились как сутры шравакаяны, так и бодхисаттваяны.


Так у нас в центре в шкафу стоят и палийские сутты и кнги по ваджраяне. Это разве о чём-либо говорит?



> Но никакая традиция не может сама подтвердить свою подлинность. Подлинность подтверждается либо чьим-то заверениями (например, учёными, к традиции не имеющей никакого отношения, и не являющимися всеведующими).


Учёные и подтверждают, что ПК появился раньше, чем махаянские сутты.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это безусловно. Даже у нас сказано, что часть монахов захотела послаблений. А буддологи и вовсе говорят, что махаяна зародилась в виду чаяний мирской общины, интересы которой по сути выразил Махадэва.


Тогда возникает вопрос, какие процессы привели к тому, что мирская община считала свои интересы ущемлённым? Или такое положение дел было и при Будде?




> я так понимаю, что и монашества то не осталось.


Тогда непонятна претензия к их женитьбе. Ведь они и не монахи вовсе.

----------


## Германн

> А можно про ваш первый собор где-либо почитать? Вот про четвёртый, проведённых при Канишке знаю, а про первый не тхеравадинский - не знаю.


Для удобства, процитирую этот фрагмент из книги Будон Ринчендуб, "История буддизма", С-Птб, Евразия, 1999. Стр. 195: 

"3.3.1.2. Пересказ Махаянского Писания.
Традиция говорит, что на горе Вималасвабхава, к югу от Раджагрихи, в собрании миллиона Бодхисаттв, Манжушри пересказал Абхидхарму, Майтрейя - Винаю, и Ваджрапани - Сутры.
В "Таркаваджале" говорится: "Махаянское Писание есть Слово Будды. Главными составителями его были: Самантабхадра, Манджушри, Владыка Тайных Чар (Гухьяна-адхипати, то есть Ваджрапани), Майтрейя и другие. Шраваки не были главными составителями нашего (Махаянского) Канона, так как последний недоступен для них". 
В комментарии на три "Праджняпарамита-сутры" говорится, что согласно "Татхагата-ачинтья-гухья-нирдеше", Ваджрапани должен быть составителем Учений тысячи Будд (которые должны являться в благоприятный эон). В "Ваджрапани-абхишека-тантре" тоже о Ваджрапани говорится как о составителе (Махаянского Писания); допускают, что именно он пересказал (это Писание), читая его Майтрейе и остальным в форме "это я услышал" и т.д."

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Так у нас в центре в шкафу стоят и палийские сутты и кнги по ваджраяне. Это разве о чём-либо говорит?


Это говорит о том, что одновременно сосуществуют как палийские сутты, так и и книги по ваджраяне. И они объединены по какому-то признаку.
Скажите, что это не так?

То же самое и с археологическими находками.
При массовых находках сутры махаяны и сутры шравакаяны находились всегда вместе. Это говорит о том, что они одновременно сосуществовали и были объединены по какому-то общему признаку.




> Учёные и подтверждают, что ПК появился раньше, чем махаянские сутты.


Учёные не могут подтверждать то, что им недоступно в исследовании.
Первые прямые археологические находки палийский сутт относятся к концу первого тысячелетия нашей эры.
В более ранних археологических находках обнаруживаются как сутты, не полностью соответствующие палийским, так и сутры махаяны.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для удобства, процитирую этот фрагмент из книги Будон Ринчендуб, "История буддизма", С-Птб, Евразия, 1999. Стр. 195: 
> 
> "3.3.1.2. Пересказ Махаянского Писания.
> Традиция говорит, что на горе Вималасвабхава, к югу от Раджагрихи, в собрании миллиона Бодхисаттв, Манжушри пересказал Абхидхарму, Майтрейя - Винаю, и Ваджрапани - Сутры.
> В "Таркаваджале" говорится: "Махаянское Писание есть Слово Будды. Главными составителями его были: Самантабхадра, Манджушри, Владыка Тайных Чар (Гухьяна-адхипати, то есть Ваджрапани), Майтрейя и другие. Шраваки не были главными составителями нашего (Махаянского) Канона, так как последний недоступен для них". 
> В комментарии на три "Праджняпарамита-сутры" говорится, что согласно "Татхагата-ачинтья-гухья-нирдеше", Ваджрапани должен быть составителем Учений тысячи Будд (которые должны являться в благоприятный эон). В "Ваджрапани-абхишека-тантре" тоже о Ваджрапани говорится как о составителе (Махаянского Писания); допускают, что именно он пересказал (это Писание), читая его Майтрейе и остальным в форме "это я услышал" и т.д."


Всем соборам собор! ))

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> В принципе да, тему на этом можно закрывать.
> В Тхерваду приходят люди одного склада, а в Махаяну другого.
> И только практика и достижения в ней являются критериями правильности.
> 
> Могу предположить, что никто из здесь присутствующих ещё не продвинулся в своей практике так далеко что для него стало необходимо разобрать тонкие различия в воззрениях прежде чем двигаться дальше.
> 
> Мир, дружба, зелёный чай ... ?


Критерии отнюдь не только в практике. Критериев много было упомянуто и в сабжевой теме в том числе, например. И есть ещё куча, не упомянутых, но с практикой не связанных. 




> И самой большой мелочью является то, что в одном месте хранились как сутры шравакаяны, так и бодхисаттваяны.
> Но на это можно закрыть глаза. Главное указать на близкое соответствие части шравакаяны со шравакаяной, известной из другого источника.


А чего такого? Я более чем уверен, находка была сделана в махаянском монастыре. Большая беда для вас, что там обнаружились тексты, аналогичные палийским, помимо махаянских ))




> Но никакая традиция не может сама подтвердить свою подлинность. Подлинность подтверждается либо чьим-то заверениями (например, учёными, к традиции не имеющей никакого отношения, и не являющимися всеведующими).


Да, разумеется. И эти объективные данные со стороны показывают на аутентичность тхеравады, а не махаяны. Большое спасибо учёным, историкам, археологам. Я очень рад - тем более что и сами по себе тексты прекрасны, логичны, глубоки, связанны и чисты. Очень было бы обидно узнать, например, что махаяна была вначале, а палийские тексты придумали уже потом. Пришлось бы усомниться тогда в мудрости Будды. А так пока всё отлично ,)

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так у нас в центре в шкафу стоят и палийские сутты и кнги по ваджраяне. Это разве о чём-либо говорит?


Полная Китайская Трипитака - которая, как манускрипт, древней палийской Типитаки - объединяет в себе тексты Шравакаяны и Махаяны. И древнейшая из найденных буддийских библиотек демонстрирует точно такое же сочетание, хотя по полноте собрания до Канона не дотягивает. Манускрипты же чистой Шравакаяны, и полный Канон без Сутр Махаяны как рукопись, датируются позднее. Полный Канон Махасангхики и её дочерних школ (современниц Тхеравады) нам недоступен. Полный Канон Тхеравады времён Ашоки и тексты Сутт того времени нам недоступны.

Вывод: оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вывод: Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады.


Нет, вывод можно на этом основании сделать только такой, что в китайской трипитаке есть сутры махаяны, а в Гандхаре в начале нашей эры были какие-то зачатки махаяны. 

Палийский канон был записан в 1 веке до нашей эры, это было подробно задокументировано ланкийскими хрониками.

Собстна, вывод получается полностью противоположный ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Палийский канон был записан в 1 веке до нашей эры, это было подробно задокументировано ланкийскими хрониками.


Продемонстрируйте полный текст Канона на каменных плитах 1 в. до н.э., или же  манускрипт палийской Типитаки 1 в. до н.э. Имеющиеся полные манускрипты Типитаки - не древней 17 века н.э. Каким веком датируется рукопись данной хроники? 17-м веком н.э.?

Уже оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады. Данный вывод подкреплён данными источниковедения и археологии.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда возникает вопрос, какие процессы привели к тому, что мирская община считала свои интересы ущемлённым? Или такое положение дел было и при Будде?


Можно почитать сутты, чтобы увидеть какое положение было при Будде. Как вы знаете, большиство сутт связанно с поучениями, даваемыми монахам.



> Тогда непонятна претензия к их женитьбе. Ведь они и не монахи вовсе.


Так и думал, что этот аргумент приведёте.  :Smilie: 

А монахи они или нет - это вопрос тонкий. Не будем далеко ходить, вспомним "монахинь" Кайсена. Они друг друга называют именно монахами, а между тем целибата у них нет.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Для удобства, процитирую этот фрагмент из книги Будон Ринчендуб, "История буддизма", С-Птб, Евразия, 1999. Стр. 195: 
> 
> "3.3.1.2. Пересказ Махаянского Писания.
> Традиция говорит, что на горе Вималасвабхава, к югу от Раджагрихи, в собрании миллиона Бодхисаттв, Манжушри пересказал Абхидхарму, Майтрейя - Винаю, и Ваджрапани - Сутры.
> В "Таркаваджале" говорится: "Махаянское Писание есть Слово Будды. Главными составителями его были: Самантабхадра, Манджушри, Владыка Тайных Чар (Гухьяна-адхипати, то есть Ваджрапани), Майтрейя и другие. Шраваки не были главными составителями нашего (Махаянского) Канона, так как последний недоступен для них".


А где про первый не тхеравадинский *собор*?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> [COLOR="#A9A9A9"]1. Ситуация с агамами такова, что под словом "агама" понимаются китайские переводы сутт, общими по содержанию с палийским каноном.
> Но обнаружены эти "агамы" были не где-то отдельно, а вместе с другими суттами, относящимися к махаяне.


Только вы упускаете (не знаю намеренно или нет), тот факт, что махаянская литература не входила в агамы, а входила в состав других книг Канона и имела другую структуру.




> Что указывает на то, что археологически достоверно, что в 5 в н.э. существовали школы, в которых была представлена как шравакаяна, так и бодхисаттваяна.


То что махаяна существовала в 5 веке - ни для кого не секрет.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Продемонстрируйте полный текст Канона на каменных плитах 1 в. до н.э., или же манускрипт палийской Типитаки 1 в. до н.э. Имеющиеся полные манускрипты Типитаки - не древней 17 века н.э. Каким веком датируется рукопись данной хроники? 17-м веком н.э.?


А зачем это демонстрировать?




> Уже оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады. Данный вывод подкреплён данными источниковедения и археологии.


Фрагмент с какой-то промахаянской идеей - это уж никак не археологическое доказательство "оформившейся махаяны". Скорее наоборот - доказательство не оформившейся, по сравнению с куда как ещё оформившейся хинаяной - ведь хинаянских текстов в этих археологических находках подавляющее большинство ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это говорит о том, что одновременно сосуществуют как палийские сутты, так и и книги по ваджраяне. И они объединены по какому-то признаку.
> Скажите, что это не так?


Так. И я с этим не спорил. Факты археологии показывают нам, что на момент захоронения текстов наличествовали те сутты, которые были заложены.



> То же самое и с археологическими находками.
> При массовых находках сутры махаяны и сутры шравакаяны находились всегда вместе. Это говорит о том, что они одновременно сосуществовали и были объединены по какому-то общему признаку.


Например по признаку одинаковой длинны пальмовых листов. Мы книги на полки тоже по размеру ставим  :Smilie: 
Могли быть объединены по признаку религиозных текстов в целом. Могли быть, в конце концов, в одном Каноне той школы, которая сделала закладку.



> Учёные не могут подтверждать то, что им недоступно в исследовании.
> Первые прямые археологические находки палийский сутт относятся к концу первого тысячелетия нашей эры.
> В более ранних археологических находках обнаруживаются как сутты, не полностью соответствующие палийским, так и сутры махаяны.


Учёные обычно на основе нескольких методов работают. Начиная от филологического, летописного, археологического и заканчивая радиоуглеродными, географическими и астрономическими.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Полная Китайская Трипитака - которая, как манускрипт, древней палийской Типитаки - объединяет в себе тексты Шравакаяны и Махаяны. И древнейшая из найденных буддийских библиотек демонстрирует точно такое же сочетание, хотя по полноте собрания до Канона не дотягивает. Манускрипты же чистой Шравакаяны, и полный Канон без Сутр Махаяны как рукопись, датируются позднее. Полный Канон Махасангхики и её дочерних школ (современниц Тхеравады) нам недоступен. Полный Канон Тхеравады времён Ашоки и тексты Сутт того времени нам недоступны.
> 
> Вывод: оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады.


Вывод неправильный. Я думаю, что вы понимаете, что учёные так не работают.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Продемонстрируйте полный текст Канона на каменных плитах 1 в. до н.э., или же  манускрипт палийской Типитаки 1 в. до н.э. Имеющиеся полные манускрипты Типитаки - не древней 17 века н.э. Каким веком датируется рукопись данной хроники? 17-м веком н.э.?


Даже в английской википедии упоминают конец 15 века.



> Уже оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады. Данный вывод подкреплён данными источниковедения и археологии.


Какой современной формы? Была ещё не современная форма тхеравады?

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Полная Китайская Трипитака - которая, как манускрипт, древней палийской Типитаки - объединяет в себе тексты Шравакаяны и Махаяны.
> 
> Вывод: оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады.


Я уже писал, что сами махаянские тексты не дают оснований говорить об их изначальности наряду с текстами раннего буддизма. Ибо то, что Будда проповедовал при жизни своим ученикам, в Махаяне объявляется "шравакаяной", а то и "хинаяной", когда например в Лотосовой сутре нирвана архатов считается подобной призрачному городу, т.е. не окончательным освобождением. Понятно, что подобные идеи не могли существовать при жизни Будды и даже на первых соборах, когда ещё были живы Архаты, сохранившие Дхамму, которой учил Будда.

Кстати, Германн, а что Вы сейчас можете назвать _оформившейся_ Махаяной, какая из школ самая махаянистая? ) Ведь даже на примере появления тибетских сект и доктриальных различий и споров между ними можно понять, что Махаяна "развивается" и по сей день. )

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Митяй (19.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот такой форумчанен сам практикует плохо (судя по агрессии в сообщениях), в ПК разбирается недостаточно, но при этом всю Махаяну называет злом, а книги предлагает сжечь.
> Кем является этот форумчанин?


Приведите хоть одно мое сообщение, содержащее агрессию, о клеветник, выискивающий соринки в чужих глазах.

----------


## Greedy

> Большая беда для вас, что там обнаружились тексты, аналогичные палийским, помимо махаянских ))


А в чём для нас беда? Шравакаяна в махаяне не отрицается, и считается одним из достойных путей - путём, ведущим в нирвану.





> Очень было бы обидно узнать, например, что махаяна была вначале, а палийские тексты придумали уже потом. Пришлось бы усомниться тогда в мудрости Будды. А так пока всё отлично ,)


Эмоции - это, согласно учению Будды, следствие неведения.
А реальность она такая, как она есть, не зависимо от чьих-то эмоций.




> И эти объективные данные со стороны показывают на аутентичность тхеравады, а не махаяны. Большое спасибо учёным, историкам, археологам.


Объективные данный, как раз, говорят об обратном.

*Главный тезис: современный Палийский Канон был записан в 1 в. до н.э.*

В 1-м в н.э. в Афганистане существуют записи Учения Будды, содержащие как учения шравакаяны, так и учения бодхисаттваяны. При этом учения шравакаяны имеют в качестве своего источника не современный ПК, как мы его знаем, а некий прото-шравакаянский канон.

В период по 3-5-й века н.э. в Китае сделаны записи, которые также содержат как учения шравакаяны, так и учения бодхисаттваяны. При этом история и исходниками для шравакаяны повторяется.

И только к концу первого тысячелетия обнаруживаются записей, которые достоверно являются частью современного ПК.

Таким образом, тезис о том что *современный* ПК был записан в 1 в. до н.э. крайне сомнителен.
Вполне вероятно, в 1 в. до н.э. произошло некое событие, но ПК в современном виде сформировался намного позже этого события. Позже настолько, что даже через 200 лет после того события, ни через 600 лет нет следов его использования в качестве источника при распространении буддизма.

Возможен вариант, что он был действительно записан в 1 в. до н.э., но в этом случае другие традиции совершенно проигнорировали это событие и не пользовались им в качестве основного источника, предпочитая пользоваться своими собраниями текстов.

----------

Аурум (22.11.2013), Германн (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Уже оформившаяся Махаяна древней современной формы Тхеравады. Данный вывод подкреплён данными источниковедения и археологии.


Британские ученые доказали, что утверждения, начинающиеся со слов «Британские ученые доказали…», никогда не доказывались британскими учеными.  :Big Grin:

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да тут как бы вопрос то не в причинах, а в последствиях. А они таковы, что мы не имеем возможности взять манускрипты 4 века и сравнить содержание с современным Каноном. Научной объективности ради. Остаются только косвенные методы.


О чем и речь, что беря научные методы, к коим тхеравадины тут тоже аппелировали, мы не сможем наплюсовать ни одну школу - ни махаяну ни тхераваду.

Так ведь и тантрики могут сказать - дескать Ра Лоцзава лично видел мулатантры и ему дали N-цать дней их читать, он сколько смог, столько и запомнил и вернувшись - написал* по памяти.* (именно так и составляли сутты - по памяти)

Так что это просто вопрос веры, а не науки. Пока еще.

----------


## Greedy

> Палийский канон был записан в 1 веке до нашей эры, это было подробно задокументировано ланкийскими хрониками.


Событие имело место быть.
А вот что там было записано - науке неизвестно.
А то, что известно науке, в распространении буддизма в  начале нашей эры современная версия ПК участие не принимала.
Вполне разумно предположить, что записан там был прото-тхеревадинский канон (по отношению к современному). И он не обладал авторитетом для других традиций буддизма.

----------


## Zom

> Главный тезис: современный Палийский Канон был записан в 1 в. до н.э.


Неа. Главный тезис - что 5 палийских никай (Дхамма) и устав (Виная) - это общее наследие всех школ. Они есть везде, поэтому они - однозначно слово Будды. А всё остальное от лукавого, ибо этого остального уже нет везде.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Можно почитать сутты, чтобы увидеть какое положение было при Будде. Как вы знаете, большиство сутт связанно с поучениями, даваемыми монахам.


По версии тхеравады.
В махаяне достаточно сутт, посвящённых поучениям бодхисаттв (которые могут быть как монахами, так и мирянами).
Да и в ПК сложно найти такие поучения, которые давались только монахам. Даже учение об анатте давалось мирянам.

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом, тезис о том что *современный* ПК был записан в 1 в. до н.э. крайне сомнителен.
> Вполне вероятно, в 1 в. до н.э. произошло некое событие, но ПК в современном виде сформировался намного позже этого события. Позже настолько, что даже через 200 лет после того события, ни через 600 лет нет следов его использования в качестве источника при распространении буддизма.


Для вас сомнителен. Для тхеравадинов нет.
Вот фото Алувихары, где Канон был записан.



Исторические хроники сохранили и обстоятельства записи. И книги Буддхагхосы остались комментирующие тот самый Палийский Канон, а не некие сутты махаяны.



> Возможен вариант, что он был действительно записан в 1 в. до н.э., но в этом случае другие традиции совершенно проигнорировали это событие и не пользовались им в качестве основного источника, предпочитая пользоваться своими собраниями текстов.


Другие традиции в этом соборе не участвовали. Другие традиции откололись на Первом и Втором соборах и между ними. Да и после откалывались.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> О чем и речь, что беря научные методы, к коим тхеравадины тут тоже аппелировали, мы не сможем наплюсовать ни одну школу - ни махаяну ни тхераваду.
> 
> Так ведь и тантрики могут сказать - дескать Ра Лоцзава лично видел мулатантры и ему дали N-цать дней их читать, он сколько смог, столько и запомнил и вернувшись - написал* по памяти.* (именно так и составляли сутты - по памяти)
> 
> Так что это просто вопрос веры, а не науки. Пока еще.


Это ещё и вопрос перекрёстных ссылок. Например если в раннемахаянских монастырях хранились и тхеравадинские сутты или про них упоминали, это говорит о том, что на тот момент эти сутты были. А вот то, что в тхеравадинских суттах и источниках не упоминаются сутры махаяны наводит нас на мысль, что их в описываемое время не было.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Событие имело место быть.
> А вот что там было записано - науке неизвестно.
> А то, что известно науке, в распространении буддизма в  начале нашей эры современная версия ПК участие не принимала.


Принимала. Асока Великий разослал 9 посольств для проповеди Дхаммы. Той Дхаммы, которая была утверждена на Третьем Соборе



> Вполне разумно предположить, что записан там был прото-тхеревадинский канон (по отношению к современному). И он не обладал авторитетом для других традиций буддизма.


Это было бы разумным в том случае, если бы вы смогли доказать, что тхеравадины обрезали Канон. Но пока в этой теме никто не смог обосновать обоснованность применения подобного предположения.

----------


## Германн

> Я уже писал, что сами махаянские тексты не дают оснований говорить об их изначальности наряду с текстами раннего буддизма. Ибо то, что Будда проповедовал при жизни своим ученикам, в Махаяне объявляется "шравакаяной", а то и "хинаяной", когда например в Лотосовой сутре нирвана архатов считается подобной призрачному городу, т.е. не окончательным освобождением. Понятно, что подобные идеи не могли существовать при жизни Будды и даже на первых соборах, когда ещё были живы Архаты, сохранившие Дхамму, которой учил Будда.


Неверно. Будда Шакьямуни лично учил о Праджняпарамите и о Татхагатагарбхе. Но не все ученики-монахи восприняли это Учение. Многие не верили тому, кто слышал. Сутры Махаяны хранили и переписывали миряне, не только монахи. Было много царей-Бодхисаттв. (Они строили ступы: реликварии, места сохранения текстов Сутр.) 
Так же, Будда Шакьямуни 2500 лет назад проявлял видЕние мандалы и учил, через видЕние мандалы, некоторым тантрам. В тот же самый исторический период, что учил Сутрам Махаяны и Сутрам Шравакаяны.




> Кстати, Германн, а что Вы сейчас можете назвать _оформившейся_ Махаяной, какая из школ самая махаянистая? ) Ведь даже на примере появления тибетских сект и доктриальных различий и споров между ними можно понять, что Махаяна "развивается" и по сей день. )


Для Махаяны развитие не проблема, как не проблема и то, что тексты писали люди, привнося в Сутры что-то от себя, даже невольно. (Гора Меру, понимаемая буквально; грандиозные количества и размеры; и т.д.) Есть чёткие критерии правильной интерпретации текстов - а не голые тексты. Есть множество равно Махаянских школ, и та же Тхеравада до сих пор содержит элементы Махаяны. Предельно избавилась от Махаянских идей, вероятно, лишь Вайбхашика.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это ещё и вопрос перекрёстных ссылок. Например если в раннемахаянских монастырях хранились и тхеравадинские сутты или про них упоминали, это говорит о том, что на тот момент эти сутты были. А вот то, что в тхеравадинских суттах и источниках не упоминаются сутры махаяны наводит нас на мысль, что их в описываемое время не было.


Вовсе не обязательно. В дзенских вихарах тоже не было множества текстов, и канон махаяны там не полон.. Такой критерий слишком ситуационно-ориентирован. В одной вихаре есть тексты где таких ссылок не было, в другом были. и т.д.

Будон в тибете тоже по-отсеивал много нингмапинских текстов, не найдя их санскритских оригиналов. Тоже ведь старался человек "почистить".

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> По версии тхеравады.
> В махаяне достаточно сутт, посвящённых поучениям бодхисаттв (которые могут быть как монахами, так и мирянами).


Это поздние тексты возникшие как раз таки из-за чаяний мирской общины. 



> Да и в ПК сложно найти такие поучения, которые давались только монахам. Даже учение об анатте давалось мирянам.


Давалось. Я разве с этим спорю? Мы же говорили несколько о другом: о положении мирских последователей.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Потому что в глиняные сосуды из заглавного топика одновременно вложены и Махаянские тексты, и тексты Шравакаяны - найденные археологами. Источниковедение, располагая самыми ранними манускриптами Канона (Китайская Трипитака) подтверждает древность того же самого буддийского подхода, что выявили археологи: сочетания в Каноне текстов Махаяны и текстов Шравакаяны. Это подход Махаяны к формированию Канона.


Очень интересно. Хотя выше уже писалось и об этих находках и о наиболее ранних суттах, известных к настоящему времени.
Но в принципе это не так важно. Я хотел спросить Вас о другом (из области археологии): как в Вашей теории объясняется отсутствие изображений Будды до первых веков н.э. и почему в прежнее время монахи селились в стороне от ступ, а примерно с этого же времени появились монастыри в виде каре вокруг ступы.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Это ещё и вопрос перекрёстных ссылок. Например если в раннемахаянских монастырях хранились и тхеравадинские сутты или про них упоминали, это говорит о том, что на тот момент эти сутты были. А вот то, что в тхеравадинских суттах и источниках не упоминаются сутры махаяны наводит нас на мысль, что их в описываемое время не было.


Ууу.. это вообще ещё та тема. Все ранние махаянские работы на 90% состояли из доктрины хинаяны с вкраплением лишь где-нить там 10% чисто махаянских идей. Почему я и говорил выше о том, что Валпола Рахула именно эту, раннюю махаяну, рассматривал. Нискока не удивительно, что он стока совпадений нашёл. Ибо сравнивал, по сути-то, хинаяну с хинаяной+. 

))




> Тхеравада до сих пор содержит элементы Махаяны.


А точнее полностью наоборот - на основе неких тхеравадинских идей Махаяна развила новые, свои cобственные.

----------

Митяй (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Неа. Главный тезис - что 5 палийских никай (Дхамма) и устав (Виная) - это общее наследие всех школ. Они есть везде, поэтому они - однозначно слово Будды. А всё остальное от лукавого, ибо этого остального уже нет везде.


В том то и дело, что *наследие* - это не Источник.
Наследие - это то, что сохранили все. А так как кто-то мог чего-то не сохранить, то наследие не является мерилом достоверности. Но само наследие достоверно. Это прекрасно понимают в махаяне, полностью признавая легитимость шравакаяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Для Махаяны развитие не проблема, как не проблема и то, что тексты писали люди, привнося в Сутры что-то от себя, даже невольно.


О чём и речь.



> Есть чёткие критерии правильной интерпретации текстов - а не голые тексты. Есть множество равно Махаянских школ,


Настолько чёткие, что школы друг друга не признают или признают методы недостаточно освобождающими, а сутры недостаточно глубокими  :Smilie: 
Именно о том и речь. А происходит это оттого, что чётких критериев нет.



> и та же Тхеравада до сих пор содержит элементы Махаяны. Предельно избавилась от Махаянских идей, вероятно, лишь Вайбхашика.


Вам уже писали, что это выдавание желаемого за действительное. Тхеравада не могла содержать элементы учения, которое возникнет в будущем. Это просто махаяна развила (т.е. дополнила на свой вкус) некоторые моменты тхеравады.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вовсе не обязательно. В дзенских вихарах тоже не было множества текстов, и канон махаяны там не полон.. Такой критерий слишком ситуационно-ориентирован. В одной вихаре есть тексты где таких ссылок не было, в другом были. и т.д.
> 
> Будон в тибете тоже по-отсеивал много нингмапинских текстов, не найдя их санскритских оригиналов. Тоже ведь старался человек "почистить".


Вот потому эти вопросы требуют изучения.
Одно верно: тексты последующих традиций не могут упоминаться в предшествующей. А вот тексты предшествующей в текстах последующей - могут.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> В том то и дело, что наследие - это не Источник.
> Наследие - это то, что сохранили все. А так как кто-то мог чего-то не сохранить, то наследие не является мерилом достоверности. Но само наследие достоверно. Это прекрасно понимают в махаяне, полностью признавая легитимость шравакаяны.


Почему не источник. Вполне себе источник. А откуда по-вашему, как не из источника, взялось наследие? То, что кто-то что-то НЕ сохранил - это вы никогда не докажете. Особенно нелепо это звучит с учётом того, что это, якобы, НЕ сохранилось у самых ортодоксальных школ !!! ))) сама суть которых - сохранять и ничего не менять.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Митяй (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Принимала. Асока Великий разослал 9 посольств для проповеди Дхаммы. Той Дхаммы, которая была утверждена на Третьем Соборе


Ок. Предположим, что Асока Великий распространял Дхарму, утверждённую на Третьем Соборе.
Тогда почему в распространившейся Дхарме (китайский агамах) содержится не точная копия Палийского Канона, а иная версия Типитаки?
Или до Китая дошла искажённая версия, а до Шри-Ланки - подлинная?




> Это было бы разумным в том случае, если бы вы смогли доказать, что тхеравадины обрезали Канон. Но пока в этой теме никто не смог обосновать обоснованность применения подобного предположения.


Косвенно известно, что ПК не представляет всю суттраяну, как она известна в современном мире.
Доказательств в сторону выдумки кем-то когда-то по каким-то причинам дополнительных сутр то же нет.

----------


## До

> Конечно оттуда. КИ (и не только он) еще в прошлом году выдвигали тезис о новоделе тхеравады, в троллинг-говнотеме про "секту питерских старцев" и еще в нескольких, причем по моему речь шла даже не о 17, а о 19 веке.


"_Говнотеме_" - какая прекрасная, нежная и приятная уху речь.

Я конечно в тех обсуждениях не участвовал, как вы знаете. Но если "неводельность" термина "тхеравада" пошла от КИ, то он _гений_. Потому что современные ученые подхватили эту идею и распространяют. Например недавно написали книгу "How Theravada is Theravada?", где пишут о том что:




> "The emergence of "Theravada" is more complex. In old texts, the word means the earliest elders of the religion or the body of texts they compiled. Western scholars in the late 19th century divided Buddhism into "southern" and "northern" schools. They argued that the "southern" school in Sri Lanka and Southeast Asia was based on older and purer texts in Pali, while the "northern" school in Tibet, China, and Japan had been corrupted by non-canonical teachings.
> 
> At the World Parliament of Religions in Chicago in *1893*, Japanese monks counter-attacked, arguing that the "northern" school was more developed, while the "southern" was backward and stunted. They proposed that the proper terms were Mahayana and Hinayana, the big and little vehicle, with the implied hierarchy. Their suggestion stuck. *Ten years later*, an Irishman who ordained as a monk in Burma and had ambitions to convert the West to Buddhism, proposed "Theravada" as a less demeaning title than Hinayana. Only in *1950* at the first meeting of the World Fellowship of Buddhists was this proposal formally adopted, and has since become so well accepted that its recent origin has been almost totally forgotten. The story is here unearthed in a long and riveting essay by Todd Perreira.
> 
> Besides this label, another enduring legacy of early Western scholarship on Buddhism is the idea of a "Pali canon", an early compilation of texts which provide the philosophical backbone of Theravada Buddhism across countries and across time. Peter Skilling argues that this approach gives a false sense of unity and continuity. In reality Theravada Buddhism is highly atomised."


Название Тхеравада придумано ирландцем в 1903 году и принято на конгрессе в 1950.

Конечно позор, стыд и срам этому КИ, что он посмел сказать что-то с чем несогласен WOLF. Ну, а если отбросить чувства WOLFа - в чем проступок КИ (и вообще всего форума)? Что он затранслировал чьё-то _научное мнение_? Ужас ужас, как низко он пал. Давайте же сострадать ему. Слезы уже текут из глаз моих - просоединяйтесь.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (19.11.2012), Кунсанг (20.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ок. Предположим, что Асока Великий распространял Дхарму, утверждённую на Третьем Соборе.
> Тогда почему в распространившейся Дхарме (китайский агамах) содержится не точная копия Палийского Канона, а иная версия Типитаки?


Он в Китай не посылал посольств.



> Или до Китая дошла искажённая версия, а до Шри-Ланки - подлинная?


А в Шри-Ланку посылал. В Бирму, кстати и Афганистан тоже посылал. Но в Афганистане буддизма вообще никакого нет, а в Бирме тхеравада приходила в упадок, потом вновь привозилась и т.п. 



> Косвенно известно, что ПК не представляет всю суттраяну, как она известна в современном мире.
> Доказательств в сторону выдумки кем-то когда-то по каким-то причинам дополнительных сутр то же нет.


Как нет, когда есть?
История дробления известна. Новые идеи пирвносимые новыми школами известны. То, что на 4 соборе Канишки Канон перевели на санскрит и насколько я понимаю, сильно отредактировали известно.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вам уже писали, что это выдавание желаемого за действительное. Тхеравада не могла содержать элементы учения, которое возникнет в будущем. Это просто махаяна развила (т.е. дополнила на свой вкус) некоторые моменты тхеравады.


Мне показалось, что именно об этом Германн и хотел сказать. )  Тхераваде действительно не чужды некоторые положения Махаяны - будь то развитие Четырех Безмерных качеств (брахмавихары), практика парамит, развитие метты по отношению ко всем живым существам и т.д. Просто некоторые школы, дабы как-то обозначить себя выше других решили спекулировать на всём этом, монополизируя такие качества как например сострадание и развивая на этом новые практики. 

Это похоже на историю с Девадаттой, который решил ввести правила, считавшиеся Буддой необязательными  (например придерживаться вегетарианства), после чего он смог бы заявить, что он следует этим правилам и исполняет их, что сделает его лучшим и более праведным монахом.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Название Тхеравада придумано ирландцем в 1903 году и принято на конгрессе в 1950.


О, новая тролль-тема  :Smilie: 
Сами тхеравадины себя видимо хинаянистами до того звали, а к сташим монахам обращались не "тхера имярек", а "хина имярек"  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё намного проще - потому её тогда не было )


Еще проще. Ранний буддизм и есть махаяна. Поэтому взгляды махаяны не критиковались. Как и сейчас Дхарма - это махаянская дхармакая, а не заученные слова учеников, не видящих даже ограниченного сияния. Когда нет известных живых архатов - это и есть упадок Дхармы. Когда сангха это собрание монахов, а не архатов - никто не может указать на дхарму. Это и было названо хинаяной. Как можно верить людям, которые утверждают полную сохранность канона, но не могут предъявить зримый плод отшельничества?

Лично я полагаю, что в каноне ничего не сокрыто, но, во первых, достаточно лишь нескольких сутр, а во вторых, ученику, реализовавшему дхьяны, понятны объяснения, совершенно непонятные ученику, который дхьян не реализовал. Поэтому тенденция выкидывать из канона непонятное обыденному уму вполне логична и вероятна.

Архату уже не нужен канон, он видит истину непосредственно и может вести к ней опираясь на видение. Он может указать, какие тексты верны, какие точны, какие содержат ошибки. 

Канон нужен, потому что учеников неизмеримо больше чем архатов. Но канон не заменит архата. Нет архатов - не сангхи.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне показалось, что именно об этом Германн и хотел сказать. )  Тхераваде действительно не чужды некоторые положения Махаяны - будь то развитие Четырех Безмерных качеств (брахмавихары), практика парамит, развитие метты по отношению ко всем живым существам и т.д. Просто некоторые школы, дабы как-то обозначить себя выше других решили спекулировать на всём этом, монополизируя такие качества как например сострадание и развивая на этом новые практики.


Я имею в виду, что это не положения махаяны. Это положения тхеравады.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "_Говнотеме_" - какая прекрасная, нежная и приятная уху речь.


Как еще назвать тему где полоскают и поливают грязью буддийского монаха, фекальная она и есть. К слову на вашем форуме с благой речью видно полный порядок, если 90% сообщений там - это ругань, выяснения отношений и сплетни. 




> Я конечно в тех обсуждениях не участвовал, как вы знаете. Но если "неводельность" термина "тхеравада" пошла от КИ, то он _гений_. Потому что современные ученые подхватили эту идею и распространяют. Например недавно написали книгу "How Theravada is Theravada?", где пишут о том что:


Видимо такие же "ученые" как и КИ  :Big Grin:

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Почему не источник. Вполне себе источник. А откуда по-вашему, как не из источника, взялось наследие?


В том то и дело, что наследие берётся из источника, но самим источником не является.
Есть Источник. Он разделяется на разные школы. В одних школах какие-то части Источника отсутствуют, в других - другие части. Но общее, что присутствует во всех школах - является наследием, указанием, что они вышли из общего Источника.

Т.е. наследие может быть лишь незначительной частью Источника. И со временем наследие всё уменьшается и уменьшается, пока не потеряется возможность вообще сопоставить школы и сказать, что они имеют общий корень.

----------


## Топпер

> Еще проще. Ранний буддизм и есть махаяна. Поэтому взгляды махаяны не критиковались. Как и сейчас Дхарма - это махаянская дхармакая, а не заученные слова учеников, не видящих даже ограниченного сияния. Когда нет известных живых архатов - это и есть упадок Дхармы. Когда сангха это собрание монахов, а не архатов - никто не может указать на дхарму. Это и было названо хинаяной. Как можно верить людям, которые утверждают полную сохранность канона, но не могут предъявить зримый плод отшельничества?


Скорее ранний буддизм это христианство т.к. оно не критиковалось буддистами. А Будда был христианским царевичем Иософатом индийским. А Христос - это и вовсе предсказанный Меттея.

----------

Magan Poh (20.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В том то и дело, что наследие берётся из источника, но самим источником не является.
> Есть Источник. Он разделяется на разные школы. В одних школах какие-то части Источника отсутствуют, в других - другие части. Но общее, что присутствует во всех школах - является наследием, указанием, что они вышли из общего Источника.


Либо на то, что это и есть источник, который потом в некоторых школах начал обрастать сервиспаками.



> Т.е. наследие может быть лишь незначительной частью Источника. И со временем наследие всё уменьшается и уменьшается, пока не потеряется возможность вообще сопоставить школы и сказать, что они имеют общий корень.


В ранних школах этот корень ещё виден. В поздних действительно его уже почти не видно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Еще проще. Ранний буддизм и есть махаяна. Поэтому взгляды махаяны не критиковались. Как и сейчас Дхарма - это махаянская дхармакая, а не заученные слова учеников, не видящих даже ограниченного сияния. Когда нет известных живых архатов - это и есть упадок Дхармы. Когда сангха это собрание монахов, а не архатов - никто не может указать на дхарму. Это и было названо хинаяной. Как можно верить людям, которые утверждают полную сохранность канона, но не могут предъявить зримый плод отшельничества?


И тут в тему врывается BTR, с сенсационными разоблачениями  :Big Grin:

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> О, новая тролль-тема  Сами тхеравадины себя видимо хинаянистами до того звали, а к сташим монахам обращались не "тхера имярек", а "хина имярек"


Я скреативил новую тролль-тему процитировав чью-то книгу? Ну, что вы, что вы. Оставляю авторство за авторами той книги.




> Как еще назвать тему где полоскают и поливают грязью буддийского монаха, фекальная она и есть. К слову на вашем форуме с благой речью видно полный порядок, если 90% сообщений там - это ругань, выяснения отношений и сплетни.


Я не следил за тем обсуждением. Но то, что все ученые плохие с точки зрения фанатично верующих, это и так понятно.




> Видимо такой же "ученый" как и КИ


"_Peter Skilling is Maître de Conférences with the École française d'Extrême-Orient, Bangkok, Special Lecturer at Chulalongkorn University, and Honorary Associate of the Department of Indian Sub-Continental Studies, University of Sydney. He received his PhD (2004) and his Habilitation (2008) from the École Pratique des Hautes Études, Paris. He specializes in the history and literature of the Buddhism of South and Southeast Asia._"

Очевидно, что такой же "уччоный" как КИ. Гыыы.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я скреативил новую тролль-тему процитировав чью-то книгу? Ну, что вы, что вы. Оставляю авторство за авторами той книги.


Это соавторство  :Smilie:  т.к. без транслирования она была мало известна.



> Я не следил за тем обсуждением. Но то, что все ученые плохие с точки зрения фанатично верующих, это и так понятно.


Не фанатично верующие и в следующую жизнь и в просветление Будды не верят.
Если не верят, то какой смысл вообще в суттах или сутрах?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "_Peter Skilling is Maître de Conférences with the École française d’Extr®∫me-Orient, Bangkok, Special Lecturer at Chulalongkorn University, and Honorary Associate of the Department of Indian Sub-Continental Studies, University of Sydney. He received his PhD (2004) and his Habilitation (2008) from the École Pratique des Hautes Études, Paris. He specializes in the history and literature of the Buddhism of South and Southeast Asia._"


Я и лично знавал ученых, со степенями и регалиями, которые являлись генераторами чуши и бреда.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Это соавторство  т.к. без транслирования она была мало известна.


Нет, нет, не хочу соавторствовать.




> Не фанатично верующие и в следующую жизнь и в просветление Будды не верят. Если не верят, то какой смысл вообще в суттах или сутрах?


Можно верить без фанатизма, т.е. без войны с отличающимися мнениями, без уничижения оппонентов.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно верить без фанатизма, т.е. без войны с отличающимися мнениями.


Конечно можно. Данную тему открыл не тхеравадин.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот потому эти вопросы требуют изучения.
> Одно верно: тексты последующих традиций не могут упоминаться в предшествующей. А вот тексты предшествующей в текстах последующей - могут.


Так я же написал примеры с дзенцами. Тексты могли не приниматься, исключаться, модифицироваться. Пока существует ситуация, что тексты были записаны людьми заведомо после ухода Будды, это всегда останется предметом спекуляций и разборок. Во всех школах.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> В ранних школах этот корень ещё виден. В поздних действительно его уже почти не видно.


Есть существенная разница между тем, чтобы заявлять, что традиции имеют общий корень - идут от одного Источника.
И объявлять наследие этим Источником.

Наследие - чем шире разошлись школы, это маленькая часть Источника, к тому же само оно может не быть подлинным, если во всех школах накопились общие искажения.
Ставить же наследие на трон, провозглашая его Источником, есть ни что иное, как редукция, причём очень серьёзная, сводящее родившееся от подлинного Источника во что-то маленькое и, вероятно, не жизнеспособное.

Если у нас есть вера в Источник, то следует найти традицию, появившуюся из этого Источника, которая для нас работает.
Поиск же Источника, это ковыряние земли под деревом в поиске семечка, которого уже давно нет. А дерево здесь для того, чтобы есть его плоды.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так я же написал примеры с дзенцами. Тексты могли не приниматься, исключаться, модифицироваться. Пока существует ситуация, что тексты были записаны людьми заведомо после ухода Будды, это всегда останется предметом спекуляций и разборок. Во всех школах.


Для того и занимаются источниковедением не только в буддизме, но и в целом в истории. Конечно факты подделок, вставок и т.п. в истории бывали. Но это всё же происходило не столь часто и, как я понимаю, в основном у христиан.

----------


## Ондрий

> Для того и занимаются источниковедением не только в буддизме, но и в целом в истории. Конечно факты подделок, вставок и т.п. в истории бывали. Но это всё же происходило не столь часто и, как я понимаю, в основном у христиан.


Поэтому вся надежда на археологов ). Они уже много чего хорошего откопали. Тем не менее, все эти тексты всегда будут датированы временем сильно после ухода Будды (включая ПК на материальном носителе). Так что данный вопрос останется не разрешимым.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть существенная разница между тем, чтобы заявлять, что традиции имеют общий корень - идут от одного Источника.
> И объявлять наследие этим Источником.
> Наследие - чем шире разошлись школы, это маленькая часть Источника, к тому же само оно может не быть подлинным, если во всех школах накопились общие искажения.


Вы забываете ещё фактор времени. Если наследие школы возникшей позже обширнее наследия школы, возникшей раньше, то странным было бы предполагать, что дополнения взяты из некоего протоистока. Больше вероятность, что они появились позже. Тем более, что Герман несколько сообщений назад считал нормальным, что сутты писались более поздними авторами. Сам подход в махаяне такой: "всё, что истина - то есть слово Будды". А такой подход вполне способствует сутратворчеству.



> Ставить же наследие на трон, провозглашая его Источником, есть ни что иное, как редукция, причём очень серьёзная, сводящее родившееся от подлинного Источника во что-то маленькое и, вероятно, не жизнеспособное.


Это всё-таки на мой взгляд лучше, чем оставлять спорные моменты. Вреда меньше будет.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Неа. Главный тезис - что 5 палийских никай (Дхамма) и устав (Виная) - это общее наследие всех школ. Они есть везде, поэтому они - однозначно слово Будды. А всё остальное от лукавого, ибо этого остального уже нет везде.


Концепции Шравакаяны есть везде, потому что являют собой доктринальный минимум, который человек может принять, став буддистом. Концепции Махаяны, не менее древние - что уже факт археологии - готов принять не каждый буддист.

Что касается Винаи, то даже она (хотя что может быть однозначнее правил?) у каждой школы имела отличия. Что уж говорить о текстах Сутр. Идеи Шравакаяны являются общим наследием, палийские никаи (частный случай выражения идей Шравакаяны) - нет. Точно так же, Виная пали не тождественна Винае муласарвастивады, и не Виная вообще, а именно Виная пали не является общим наследнием всех школ.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И тут в тему врывается BTR, с сенсационными разоблачениями


Я лишь высказал мнение, которого придерживаюсь. Найдите монаха, который научит Вас успокаивать ум, стабилизировать ум, объединять ум, направлять ум и видеть качества ума. Это есть в каноне, сутта о четырех типах личностей. Сказано, что это следует сделать. Можете ли Вы это выполнить в обозримом будущем?

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Как и сейчас Дхарма - это махаянская дхармакая, а не заученные слова учеников, не видящих даже ограниченного сияния. Когда нет известных живых архатов - это и есть упадок Дхармы. Когда сангха это собрание монахов, а не архатов - никто не может указать на дхарму.


Еще список махаянских архатов приложить бы для пущей убедительности.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я лишь высказал мнение, которого придерживаюсь. Найдите монаха, который научит Вас успокаивать ум, стабилизировать ум, объединять ум, направлять ум и видеть качества ума. Это есть в каноне, сутта о четырех типах личностей. Сказано, что это следует сделать. Можете ли Вы это выполнить в обозримом будущем?


Вы который год набиваетесь ко мне в учителя. Нет, BTR я не буду у вас учиться, и не уговаривайте  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Тем более, что Герман несколько сообщений назад считал нормальным, что сутты писались более поздними авторами. Сам подход в махаяне такой: "всё, что истина - то есть слово Будды".


Сутры передавались и писались живыми людьми, которые невольно привносили в текст свои идеи, а так же целенаправленно их редактировали. Для подтверждения аутентичности Сутр имеются критерии. Сутры Махаяны - это подлинные слова Будды, услышанные людьми. Но в них могут быть искажения и посторонние примеси, потому что люди есть люди. Были и сомнительные Сутры, которые не включали в Канон, исходя из имеющихся критериев.

Палийские Сутты тоже писались и передавались живыми людьми, которые невольно привносили в текст свои идеи, а так же целенаправленно их редактировали. Только после Шестого собора в 1950-м году накопилось 7 томов правок, а что было раньше? Конечно, можно верить в чудеса: что вопреки психологии и нередкой для истории  предвзятости людей Сутты оставались неизменными тысячелетия. Это именно чудо: такое же, как проявление Буддой видЕния мандалы, измерения Самбхогакаи. Предмет сугубой веры.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы который год набиваетесь ко мне в учителя. Нет, BTR я не буду у вас учиться, и не уговаривайте


Как я могу Вас учить? Простите, если мои речи так выглядят. Это был вопрос к тому, можно ли сейчас стать послушником тхеравады с перспективой найти монаха, который может научить сказанному в каноне. Для меня это принципиальный вопрос.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Еще список махаянских архатов приложить бы для пущей убедительности.


 :Smilie:  Мне достаточно мастеров дзен, получивших формальное подтверждение четырех других мастеров. Это соответсвует критерию арья-сангхи.

----------


## Akaguma

> Мне достаточно мастеров дзен, получивших формальное подтверждение четырех других мастеров.


Мастер Дзен = Архат? У вас там уже толпа наверное архатов с письменными свидетельствами, да? Как святых в христианстве, архаты на каждый день.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В Тхераваде Сутты тоже писались и передавались живыми людьми, которые невольно привносили в текст свои идеи, а так же целенаправленно их редактировали. Только после Шестого собора в 1950-м году накопилось 7 томов правок, а что было раньше? Конечно, можно верить в чудеса: что вопреки психологии и позиции школы Сутты оставались неизменными тысячелетия. Это именно чудо.


Я не знаю, что было раньше и про семь томов можно говорить только тогда, когда эта информация будет представлена. Где и в чём там правки.
А вот насчёт того, что привносили свои идеи, да ещё и невольно, мне сложно понять. Человек или переписывает сутту со старого источника, или же придумывает свою.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Как я могу Вас учить? Простите, если мои речи так выглядят.


Вообще именно так и выглядит со стороны.



> Это был вопрос к тому, можно ли сейчас стать послушником тхеравады с перспективой найти монаха, который может научить сказанному в каноне. Для меня это принципиальный вопрос.


Для этого монаху учитель и нужен. Чтобы учить Дхамме и Винае.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне достаточно мастеров дзен, получивших формальное подтверждение четырех других мастеров. Это соответсвует критерию арья-сангхи.


Это кто арья-сангха? Женатые миряне, которые проповедуют на досуге, на выходных, отдыхая от офиса?
Вы всерьёз считаете их Арьями?

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> "_Говнотеме_" - какая прекрасная, нежная и приятная уху речь.
> 
> Я конечно в тех обсуждениях не участвовал, как вы знаете. Но если "неводельность" термина "тхеравада" пошла от КИ, то он _гений_. Потому что современные ученые подхватили эту идею и распространяют. Например недавно написали книгу "How Theravada is Theravada?", где пишут о том что:
> 
> 
> 
> Название Тхеравада придумано ирландцем в 1903 году и принято на конгрессе в 1950.
> 
> Конечно позор, стыд и срам этому КИ, что он посмел сказать что-то с чем несогласен WOLF. Ну, а если отбросить чувства WOLFа - в чем проступок КИ (и вообще всего форума)? Что он затранслировал чьё-то _научное мнение_? Ужас ужас, как низко он пал. Давайте же сострадать ему. Слезы уже текут из глаз моих - просоединяйтесь.





> Название Тхеравада придумано ирландцем в 1903 году...


Вот скан книги изданной в 1881 году, где слово Theravada употребляется. Например, здесь, на страницe lv, в самом низу есть слова "...literature and religion of the Theravada school...". (Навскидку находил это слово и вдругих частях текста введения.)
http://archive.org/stream/dhammapada...e/n57/mode/2up

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Ондрий (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому вся надежда на археологов ). Они уже много чего хорошего откопали. Тем не менее, все эти тексты всегда будут датированы временем сильно после ухода Будды (включая ПК на материальном носителе). Так что данный вопрос останется не разрешимым.


Почему же - вполне себе разрешим. То, что откопали самое раннее - всё это есть в палийском каноне. Сам палийский канон (для тех кто в танке до сих пор - то есть, с ним очень плохо знаком) внутренне непротиворечив, многократно пересматривает один и тот же костяк самых ранних концепций и доктринальных положений, с разных перспектив, позиций, делая множественные гиперссылки внутри себя на все эти разъяснения. По этой же причине канон, кроме этого, ещё и достаточно _замкнут_ - то есть если пытаться втиснуть в него какие-то новые внешние идеи - то это будет сразу очень чётко видно, ибо они будут, как это говорят "не пришей кобыле хвост". Что как раз в случае с сутрами махаяны и видно, если их рассматривать вкупе с палийскими, а не отдельно. Уж не говоря о каких-то ещё иных учениях, которые сегодня могут называть "буддийскими".

Более того, этот костяк доктринальных концепций (или как минимум отсылки на него), есть во всех направлениях буддизма. Но если дальше начинать говорить о том, что и этот костяк тоже сомнителен (ведь нет его записей на камнях какого-нить 5 века до нашей эры и бла бла бла), то в таком случае вступает в полную силу и вот такой аргумент: "Будда учил вообще совершенно другим вещам, подлинного буддизма не существует, сейчас учения Будды вообще нет ни в каком виде, даже 1% не осталось". Но, очевидно, подобное заявление едва ли имеет под собой адекватное обоснование .)




> Концепции Шравакаяны есть везде, потому что являют собой доктринальный минимум, который человек может принять, став буддистом. Концепции Махаяны, не менее древние - что уже факт археологии - готов принять не каждый буддист.


Да-да-да, и конечно именно поэтому древние монахи попросту решили выкинуть из канона любое упоминание о махаяне )) Подумали наверное так: "Ой какое сложное учение. А давайте его выкинем, a?!". И выкинули. 

))))

Я для вас, Германн, специальную теорию относительности придумал. Лучше её проповедывайте, она круче ))

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В 1981 или в 1881?

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это всё-таки на мой взгляд лучше, чем оставлять спорные моменты. Вреда меньше будет.


Оставляя спорные моменты разных традиций и забирая только то, что никем не оспаривается - лучше будет для чего? Какая цель преследуется подобным улучшением?

----------


## Vladiimir

В 1881 ! Сейчас исправлю!

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Почему же - вполне себе разрешим. То, что откопали самое раннее - всё это есть в палийском каноне. Сам палийский канон (для тех кто в танке до сих пор - то есть, с ним очень плохо знаком) внутренне непротиворечив, многократно пересматривает один и тот же костяк самых ранних концепций и доктринальных положений, с разных перспектив, позиций, делая множественные гиперссылки внутри себя на все эти разъяснения.


Что является явным признаком его редактирования.

----------


## Greedy

> Что как раз в случае с сутрами махаяны и видно, если их рассматривать вкупе с палийскими, а не отдельно.


Сутры махаяны рассматривают вместе с палийскими только тхеравадины.
В махаяне же они чётко разделены на разные колесницы. Есть колесница шравак, есть колесница бодхисаттв. И их поучения каждой из колесниц полноценны и самодостаточны.
Так что нет ничего удивительного в том, что когда кто-то пытается взять сутру бодхисаттваяны и втиснуть ей в шравакаяну - получается какая-то ерунда.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мастер Дзен = Архат? У вас там уже толпа наверное архатов с письменными свидетельствами, да? Как святых в христианстве, архаты на каждый день.


Мастер дзен - это Будда. Есть те, кто освободился от слов учителя. Есть те, кто освободился от глубокой праджняпарамиты. Мастеров дзен немного. Я бы сказал, очень мало. Их можно легко перечислить на паре страниц не самым мелким почерком. Важно то, что о них известно как о дзен-мастерах. То, чему они учат это формальная практика и преодоление помех к сосредоточению. Каждый мастер-дзен практикует свои методы обучения, комбинируя их с теми, которым он научился у своего учителя. Коаны - это разнообразные истории пробуждения, освобождения от заблуждений, страхов, постижения истины. Дзен это живая традиция, восходящая по традиционным спискам к Будде, притом это история пробуждений монахов и мирян. Здесь есть место для веры, есть место для изучения, есть место для обуздания ума.

Когда я читаю истории выдающихся аджанов тхеравады, я вижу в них дух дзен. Поэтому не противоставляю дзен и тхераваду . Но я отделяю популяризаторов того и другого от выдающихся мастеров практики. И понимаю, что помимо выдающихся учителей и там и там хватает самых разных людей. И разговоры учеников не могут быть основой для суждения о представляемых ими традициях. В большинстве споров ошибаются все участники. В подавляющем большинстве. Возможно - во всех.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Оставляя спорные моменты разных традиций и забирая только то, что никем не оспаривается - лучше будет для чего? Какая цель преследуется подобным улучшением?


Сохранение Дхаммы.

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Что является явным признаком его позднего редактирования.


Будда вначале говорил одни проповеди, а потом в других проповедях ссылался на первые. Если вы это подразумеваете под "поздним редактированием", то окей )




> В махаяне же они чётко разделены на разные колесницы. Есть колесница шравак, есть колесница бодхисаттв. И их поучения каждой из колесниц полноценны и самодостаточны.


Не самодостаточны. Почитайте ранние трактаты махаянские. Там вся практика, которую должен делать махаянист, описывается именно с позиции палийских сутт. Различаются только воззрения.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Что является явным признаком его редактирования.


А разве Будда мог дать внутренне-противоречивое учение?

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Вот скан книги изданной в 1881 году, где слово Theravada употребляется. Например, здесь, на страницe lv, в самом низу есть слова "...literature and religion of the Theravada school...". (Навскидку находил это слово и вдругих частях текста введения.)
> http://archive.org/stream/dhammapada...e/n57/mode/2up


Слово древнее.

----------


## Германн

> Британские ученые доказали, что утверждения, начинающиеся со слов «Британские ученые доказали…», никогда не доказывались британскими учеными.


Уже оформившаяся Махаяна, имеющая типично Махаянские Сутры на рубеже эр - древнее современной формы Тхеравады, о которой мы можем судить по палийским текстам гораздо более позднего времени. Фрагменты ПК, на пластинах в Бирме, датируются (если я ничего не путаю) лет на 700 поздней. Это древнейшие источники на пали. Ашока тоже писал не на пали.

----------


## Greedy

> Сохранение Дхаммы.


Вы полностью реализовали Дхарму?
Если нет, то что именно, конкретно, Вы сохраняете?

----------


## Fyodor

> Будда вначале говорил одни проповеди, а потом в других проповедях ссылался на первые. Если вы это подразумеваете под "поздним редактированием", то окей )





> А разве Будда мог дать внутренне-противоречивое учение?


Противоречивое нет, не мог, но и гиперсылки на ранние проповеди он вряд ли делал. Монахи, 40 лет назад я рассказал вам о ... 
Думаю, что это уже работа его последователей, но в этом нет ничего страшного, это нормально.

----------


## Greedy

> Различаются только воззрения.


В чём же различие воззрений?

----------


## Топпер

> Уже оформившаяся Махаяна, имеющая типично Махаянские Сутры на рубеже эр - древнее современной формы Тхеравады, о которой мы можем судить по палийским текстам гораздо более позднего времени.


На примере сутр праджняпарамиты хорошо видно, как происходил генезис новых идей. В них ещё поминаются четыре ступени святости, которые напрочь отсутствуют в поздней махаяне.



> Фрагменты ПК, на пластинах в Бирме, датируются (если я ничего не путаю) лет на 700 поздней. Это древнейшие источники на пали. Ашока тоже писал не на пали.


И тем не менее палийские тексты древнее.

Интересно по этому поводу высказывался лама Анагарика Говинда:



> Я использую определение "ранняя философия" для отличия от более поздних форм буддийской философии, которые сохранились в санскритских, китайских и тибетских текстах. Мне представилась возможность изложить философию и психологию палийского буддизма, но его фундаментальные идеи, занимающие центральное место в этой книге и составляющие ее основную тему, как то – Закон Обусловленного Происхождения, Четыре Благородные Истины, Восьмеричный Путь, мгновенность всех явлений, проблема радости и страдания, отрицание принципа "я", психофизические агрегаты, формы и конституэнты сознания, на которых основаны теория и практика медитации, – все эти темы не являются исключительно достоянием палийского буддизма или какой-либо отдельной школы, но представляют характерные черты самых ранних философских и психологических формулировок буддизма. Они суть буддизм "par excellence", сохраненные и тщательно разработанные, с небольшими дополнениями, школой Тхеравада; *поэтому даже сравнительно поздние работы этой школы, например "Абхидхамматтха-Сангаха" Тхеры Ануруддха, лучше представляют самое раннее состояние буддийской философии, чем работы других школ, которые с чисто исторической точки зрения относятся к значительно более ранним периодам.*

----------


## Топпер

> Вы полностью реализовали Дхарму?
> Если нет, то что именно, конкретно, Вы сохраняете?


Это перевод обсуждения на личности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это кто арья-сангха? Женатые миряне, которые проповедуют на досуге, на выходных, отдыхая от офиса?
> Вы всерьёз считаете их Арьями?


Нет, я разделяю мнение, что дзен-мастер фактически склонен вести уединенную жизнь и уделять внимание лишь обучению монахов и мирян. И разделяю образ жизни от методов обучения. 

Я читал много историй о мастерах дзен, эти истории используются в обучении. Те мачтера дзен, с которыми я успел пообщаться не проповедуют на досуге, возможно их дзен-центры и можно назвать офисами, но их практика и обучение учеников на первом месте. 

Возможно Вы имеете в виду кого-то конкретного? Мне было бы трудно судить о человеке, не будучи с ним лично знакомым. Я, бывает, высказываю суждения, не основанные на личном опыте знакомства, однако не считаю, что поступаю в таких случаях правильно и справедливо и стараюсь воздерживаться от подобных суждений. 

Я слышал критику Кайсена, но отношусь к Кайсену как к незнакомому мне человеку, не слишком меня интересующему. Я читал о самых разных мастерах дзен и считаю главным в них то, что они могут научить дхарме, хоть и далеко не каждого. У каждого свой стиль и методы. Нет никакой гарантии пробуждения, но известны случаи, и даже сейчас появляются новые мастера дзен. 

Да, я отношу их к благородным личностям, к арьям, считаю их живыми Буддами, архатами.

----------


## Топпер

> Противоречивое нет, не мог, но и гиперсылки на ранние проповеди он вряд ли делал. Монахи, 40 лет назад я рассказал вам о ... 
> Думаю, что это уже работа его последователей, но в этом нет ничего страшного, это нормально.


Гипперсылок там конечно нет. Но во-первых есть общие идеи, идущие красной нитью через всю Типитаку. Во-вторых есть комментаторская традиция поясняющая что и в каких условиях было произнесено и отсылающая к той или иной сутте.

----------


## Zom

> Противоречивое нет, не мог, но и гиперсылки на ранние проповеди он вряд ли делал. Монахи, 40 лет назад я рассказал вам о ...





> Гипперсылок там конечно нет. Но во-первых есть общие идеи, идущие красной нитью через всю Типитаку. Во-вторых есть комментаторская традиция поясняющая что и в каких условиях было произнесено и отсылающая к той или иной сутте.


Есть прямые гиперссылки. И это отлично вписывается в общую историю самой ранней сангхи и самого раннего распространения Дхаммы.

На вскидку - Халлидакани сутта, которая цитирует фрагмент более ранней Суттанипаты:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, я разделяю мнение, что дзен-мастер фактически склонен вести уединенную жизнь и уделять внимание лишь обучению монахов и мирян. И разделяю образ жизни от методов обучения.


Но они же имеют подтверждение от трёх других мастеров. По вашему критерию они подпадают под определение Арья-сангхи.



> Возможно Вы имеете в виду кого-то конкретного? Мне было бы трудно судить о человеке, не будучи с ним лично знакомым. Я, бывает, высказываю суждения, не основанные на личном опыте знакомства, однако не считаю, что поступаю в таких случаях правильно и справедливо и стараюсь воздерживаться от подобных суждений.


Имею в виду наш относительно недавний диалог (или я путаю и он был не с вами?) на тему мастеров Дзен Кван Ум.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это перевод обсуждения на личности.


Ок.
Сохранение Дхармы тем, кто её не реализовал, я не считаю возможным.

Если, всё-таки, не реализовавший Дхарму может сохранять Дхарму, то опишите, каким образом он может стать "владеющим" Дхармой, но не реализовавшим её?

----------


## Германн

Если палийский канон - первоисточник, то, во-первых, исходная школа должна называться на пали; во-вторых, эдикты Ашоки должны быть написаны на пали; в третьих, Сутры Шравакаяны других школ должны быть точным, калькированным переводом с пали. А это не так.

Палийский канон, как и каноны других 18 ранних школ - продукт исторического развития буддизма, а не первое, общее для всех, исходное буддийское Учение. За сотни лет до полного формирования Тхеравады, при Буддхагхосе, полные тексты Сутр Махаяны уже существовали, объективно. Или они входили в отдельный канон Махаяны, или входили в канон какой-то школы Махасангхики (одновременно).

----------


## Топпер

> Ок.
> Сохранение Дхармы тем, кто её не реализовал, я не считаю возможным.


Понятно.
Но Сангха придерживалась другого мнения.



> Если, всё-таки, не реализовавший Дхарму может сохранять Дхарму, то опишите, каким образом он может стать "владеющим" Дхармой, но не реализовавшим её?


Собираясь совместно на чтения Дхаммы, как монахи и делали. 
Кроме того большинство современных монахов даже не являясь Архатами всё-таки изучают Дхамму и Винаю и так или иначе разбираются в ней.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не помню диалога о мастерах дзен кван ум. Я считаю, если получено подтверждение четырех мастеров дзен - следует считать такого человека мастером дзен. В принципе достаточно подтверждения непосредственного учителя. Еще три подтверждения - традиция, в какой-то мере защищающая монахов и мирян от мошенников и самозванцев. Конечно же, нет стопроцентной гарантии. Могут быть ошибки. Но эти ошибки рано или поздно выявляются, когда происходят встречи мастеров разных традиций. Выявляются на благо самих же заблуждающихся, потому что так порой и находят себе истинного учителя. Так или иначе, обучение и практика под руководством мастера дзен - большая удача.

----------


## Zom

> Если палийский канон - первоисточник, то, во-первых, исходная школа должна называться на пали;


Не палийский канон первоисточник, а сутты палийского канона - первоисточник.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если палийский канон - первоисточник, то, во-первых, исходная школа должна называться на пали;


На пали она называется Тхеравада. На санскрите Стхавиравада. Не вижу проблем. Ваше имя на латыни - Германн. По-русски это было бы "родной". От перевода суть слова не меняется.



> во-вторых, эдикты Ашоки должны быть написаны на пали; в третьих,


Они написаны на тех языках, которые использовались в то время. Эдикты в частности написаны и на гречесом. И чуть ли не на арамейском. 



> Сутры Шравакаяны других школ должны быть точным, калькированным переводом с пали. А это не так.


Лет то много прошло после Соборов. Что там добавили - одному Будде известно.



> Палийский канон, как и каноны других 18 ранних школ - продукт исторического развития буддизма, а не первое, общее для всех, исходное буддийское Учение. За сотни лет до полного формирования Тхеравады, при Буддхагхосе, полные тексты Сутр Махаяны уже существовали, объективно. Или они входили в отдельный канон Махаяны, или входили в канон какой-то школы Махасангхики (одновременно).


То, что они существовали, не делает их каноничными. "Притчи про Будду" сейчас тоже существуют. Но в Канон от этого не включаются.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> И тем не менее палийские тексты древнее.


Предмет сугубой веры, расходящейся с данными археологии.

----------

Ондрий (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не помню диалога о мастерах дзен кван ум. Я считаю, если получено подтверждение четырех мастеров дзен - следует считать такого человека мастером дзен. В принципе достаточно подтверждения непосредственного учителя. Еще три подтверждения - традиция, в какой-то мере защищающая монахов и мирян от мошенников и самозванцев.


Возможно я беседовал с кем-то другим. В общем мне тогда написали, что многие мастера дзен из Кван Ум - миряне, проповедующие на досуге, в свободное время. 



> Конечно же, нет стопроцентной гарантии. Могут быть ошибки. Но эти ошибки рано или поздно выявляются, когда происходят встречи мастеров разных традиций.


Если есть ошибка, то "рукоположенный" по ошибке мастер - не мастер на самом деле. И если в дальнейшем от подтвердить мастерство какого-либо ученика, наравне с двумя другими настоящими мастерами, то новый "мастер" также будет уже не настоящим. И так эта ошибка и будет транслироваться всё дальше и дальше.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Предмет сугубой веры, расходящейся с данными археологии.


Он не расходится с данными археологиями. Просто найденные аргеологические памятники достаточно древние. Но древность Палийского Канона подтверждается многими выводами историков и буддологов. В частности, и наскальными эдиктами Асоки.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я понимаю так, что деление на колесницы весьма условно и существует лишь для систематизации учения, для лучшего его усвоения. Вообщем же все является искусными методами, которые бесчисленные Будды из кальпы в кальпы передают омраченным живым существам, чтобы те имели возможность освободиться.


Именно так и сказано в Ланкаватара сутре:

204. Пока действует ум — нет числа колесницам… 
[Однако] в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока. 

205. Я говорю: «Для пребывающего в колеснице нет разделения колесницы». 
[Лишь] для невежд продвижения я говорю о её разделении. 

206. Стало быть, существуют три [вида] освобождения и [двойная] бессамостность дхарм. 
Устранившие [всё,] именуемое неведеньем равности1 и омраченьями — освобождены.

----------

Марина В (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> На пали она называется Тхеравада. На санскрите Стхавиравада. Не вижу проблем. Ваше имя на латыни - Германн. По-русски это было бы "родной". От перевода суть слова не меняется.


Проблема в том, что не пали, а санскрит (язык Сутр Махаяны) тогда является исходным языком прото-канона. Если более ранние названия Стхавиравада, Вибхаджавада не палийские, палийский канон является переводом, вторичным по отношению к первоисточнику. Калькированность такого перевода нужно ещё доказать.




> Они написаны на тех языках, которые использовались в то время. Эдикты в частности написаны и на гречесом. И чуть ли не на арамейском.


Соответственно, Ашокой перечислены не палийские Сутты, а названия Сутр, имеющие палийский эквивалент. Махапаринирвана сутра переводится на пали как Махапариниббана, например. Текст очень разный.  




> Лет то много прошло после Соборов. Что там добавили - одному Будде известно.


Это справедливо по отношению к более позднему, то есть палийскому, тексту. Есть более ранние тексты Сутр Шравакаяны, например, китайские - палийские тексты не являются их калькированным переводом.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> На самом деле сутты появились на разных языках не волшебным образом в одно и то же время, а переводились с одного языка на другой. И естественно, что оригиналом является первоисточник.





> Китайские агамы - это переводной материал (не первоисточник).


Справедливости ради стоит заметить, что ранние палийские тексты  - это тоже, скорее всего, перевод, хотя и с очень близкого языка. Вот, что пишет по этому поводу Кеннет Норман:


> "Тем не менее, не специалисты не всегда понимают тот факт, что ранняя каноническая палийская сутта сама является переводом и иногда в ней встречаются формы, которые остались непереведенными".


 К.Р. Норман очень серьезный авторитет в пали и пракритах, так что думаю, что есть все основания ему доверять.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Он не расходится с данными археологиями. Просто найденные аргеологические памятники достаточно древние. Но древность Палийского Канона подтверждается многими выводами историков и буддологов. В частности, и наскальными эдиктами Асоки.


Окончательным арбитром для проблем древней истории является археология. Если рукописи Праджняпарамиты древней, чем самые древние рукописи палийских Сутт на столетия - можно лишь верить в то, что Палийский канон древней Махаяны. Что нормально для религии.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Проблема в том, что не пали, а санскрит (язык Сутр Махаяны) тогда является исходным языком прото-канона. Если более ранние названия Стхавиравада, Вибхаджавада не палийские, палийский канон является переводом, вторичным по отношению к первоисточнику. Калькированность такого перевода нужно ещё доказать.


Непонятный аргумент. То, что где-то (скорее всего в источникай вайбхашиков, которые пользовались санскритом после 4 собора Канишки) тхеравада назвыается стхавиравадой ничего в принципе не говорит ни о языке оригинала ни о языке более поздних школ.



> Соответственно, Ашокой перечислены не палийские Сутты, а названия Сутр, имеющие палийский эквивалент. Махапаринирвана сутра переводится на пали как Махапариниббана, например. Текст очень разный.


Буддологи нашли, что это именно палийские сутты. Что хорошо совпадает с тем, что на Третьем соборе победили тхеравадины, которым потом и покровительствовал Асока.



> Это справедливо по отношению к более позднему, то есть палийскому, тексту. Есть более ранние тексты Сутр Шравакаяны, например, китайские - палийские тексты не являются их калькированным переводом.


Вы делаете не верные выводы. Из того, что вам стали известны достаточно древние сохранившиеся тексты (кстати, это весь Канон или часть?), вы делаете вывод о том, что палийских текстов в то время не существовало.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Справедливости ради стоит заметить, что ранние палийские тексты  - это тоже, скорее всего, перевод, хотя и с очень близкого языка. Вот, что пишет по этому поводу Кеннет Норман: К.Р. Нортон очень серьезный авторитет в пали и пракритах, так что думаю, что есть все основания ему доверять.


Я думаю, что *записывали*  Канон уже на пали. А так, в целом, Будда говорил на северном магадхи, насколько я знаю. 
Будда запрещал использовать для проповедования учения санскрит, но родные языки разрешал.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Окончательным арбитром для проблем древней истории является археология.


А Вы кроме археологии другие науки знаете вообще?

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Окончательным арбитром для проблем древней истории является археология. Если рукописи Праджняпарамиты древней, чем самые древние рукописи палийских Сутт на столетия - можно лишь верить в то, что Палийский канон древней Махаяны. Что нормально для религии.


Это вам сейчас так хочется верить вот и все. Случись найти палийские сутты, старшие по возрасту указанных вами, как археология была бы низвержена вами же с пьедестала окончательного арбитра.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## sergey

Германн, что касается древности текстов, то например пишут (в Википедии), что древнейший сохранившийся манускрипт Вед - 11 века. Но при этом ученые не сомневаются, что древнейшие Веды относятся ко 2 тысячелетию до н.э. (есть разные оценки, в том числе и о большей их древности, но это - одна из распространенных в науке).
А по вашей логике сутры Махаяны древнее Вед, потому что сохранившийся текст - 1-ого века, древнее. ))

----------

Ittosai (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Ануруддха (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Да там вообще скорее всего была монастырская библиотека, где собирались все сутты, которые находили. Необязательно они составляют единый Канон. Это просто допущение.
Более того, когда этот монастырь оставили, то всякую ненужную макулатуру закопали, а Канон взяли с собой. И все дела.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я думаю, что *записывали*  Канон уже на пали. А так, в целом, Будда говорил на северном магадхи, насколько я знаю.


Ну да. Думаю с этим никто и не спорит...

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Понятно.
> Но Сангха придерживалась другого мнения.


Тогда становится понятно, почему случаются случае выявления противостояния с другими традициями.

Когда это делается внутри Сангхи - это процесс сохранения её целостности.
Но когда противостояние выходит за границы Сангхи, и нападкам подвергаются другие традиции, которые, так или иначе, ассоциируют себя с Учением, идущим от Будды, то здесь происходит подмена понятия Дхармы с текстами. Причём в явном виде.

Если Сангха не считает данные тексты Дхармой и данные тексты не распространены в самой Сангхе, то зачем Сангха борется с этими текстами, которые к ней не имеют отношения? Из-за названия? Из-за заявлений о принадлежности к Учению Будды?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если Сангха не считает данные тексты Дхармой и данные тексты не распространены в самой Сангхе, то зачем Сангха борется с этими текстами, которые к ней не имеют отношения? Из-за названия? Из-за заявлений о принадлежности к Учению Будды?


Почему борется? Где борется?

----------


## Ондрий

> А Вы кроме археологии другие науки знаете вообще?


Математика, физика, химия, биология. А вот Теология - не наука.

----------


## Германн

> Буддологи нашли, что это именно палийские сутты. Что хорошо совпадает с тем, что на Третьем соборе победили тхеравадины, которым потом и покровительствовал Асока.


Осталось только показать сами Сутты. Пока что рукописи Праджняпарамиты, объективно, их древней. То, что во времена Ашоки пользовались чуть ли не арамейским, но только не пали, ясно говорит о том, что пали приобрёл актуальность позже. Тогда на пали и перевели ПК, с неведомого учёным первоисточника, и с неизвестной для науки точностью. 




> Вы делаете не верные выводы. Из того, что вам стали известны достаточно древние сохранившиеся тексты (кстати, это весь Канон или часть?), вы делаете вывод о том, что палийских текстов в то время не существовало.


Не делаю. Вывод о том, что палийский канон - это поздний по времени возникновения перевод, который никак не может быть (научным) эталоном для сравнения с ним остальных канонов. Предмет сугубой веры - это то, что ПК исходное общебуддийское Учение.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Математика, физика, химия, биология. А вот Теология - не наука.


А Вы Германн?

----------


## Германн

> Это вам сейчас так хочется верить вот и все. Случись найти палийские сутты, старшие по возрасту указанных вами, как археология была бы низвержена вами же с пьедестала окончательного арбитра.


В отличие от Вас, я никогда не делал данные истории и археологии критерием ортодоксальности Учения. В Махаяне другие критерии. Поэтому, моей вере ничто не грозит. Конечно, было бы интересно узнать точные критерии ортодоксальности в Тхераваде (предполагаю, что это мнение большинства махатхер на Соборе).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Осталось только показать сами Сутты. Пока что рукописи Праджняпарамиты, объективно, их древней.


Сергей вам чуть выше про тексты вед написал.



> То, что во времена Ашоки пользовались чуть ли не арамейским, но не пали, ясно говорит о том, что пали приобрёл актуальность позже. Тогда на пали и перевели ПК, с неведомого учёным первоисточника, и с неизвестной для науки точностью.


Скорее раньше. Если во времена Асоки говорили уже на более поздних версиях пракритов, значит пали просто уже стал языком учёности. Кстати, если бы Канон был на каком-то протоязыке, то на Ланке его бы записали по-сингальски.



> Не делаю. Вывод о том, что палийский канон - это поздний по времени возникновения перевод, который никак не может быть (научным) эталоном для сравнения с ним остальных канонов. Предмет сугубой веры - это то, что ПК исходное буддийское Учение.


История Собров отражена не в ПК (кроме Первого собора). На третьем Соборе в него вошла Каттаваттху в которой рассматривались новые модные идеи. С этого же собора остались эдикты Асоки. Худо-бедно но использующие именно ПК. Кроме того остались исторические хроники, описывающие это время. В них тоже говорится о том, как вначале от тхеравады откалывается махасангхика, а потом она сама делится на несколько школ, и от тхеравады откалывается ещё несколько.
Вы, конечно, можете всё это отвергать, но для людей объективно мыслящих думаю, что перевес аргументов будет не в вашу пользу.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Мы говорим сейчас о Вашей вере - о том, что написано в палийских рукописях более позднего времени. Это всё интересно, но ненаучно. У меня другая вера, и она прекрасно сходится с данными археологии. Конкретно, это вера в то, что Будда Шакьямуни 2500 лет назад передавал Учения Шравакаяны и Праджняпарамиты, и Сутры Махаяны частично входили в каноны школ Шравакаяны (Махасангхики); хотя чаще они сохранялись мирянами, царями-Бодхисаттвами.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это был вопрос к тому, можно ли сейчас стать послушником тхеравады с перспективой найти монаха, который может научить сказанному в каноне. Для меня это принципиальный вопрос.


Зачем искать монаха, который научит сказанному в Каноне, если это можно прочитать самому? Можно найти монаха, который проконсультирует вас по этапам пути и по практике. В принципе можно попросить у такого монаха разъяснить некоторые места Канона, которые не понятны. 




> Мне достаточно мастеров дзен, получивших формальное подтверждение четырех других мастеров. Это соответсвует критерию арья-сангхи.


Подозреваю, что эти "мастера" - миряне из организации Кван Ум, которые назначают мастерами друг друга  :Wink:  Круговая порука - мажет как копоть... (с)

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Уже оформившаяся Махаяна, имеющая типично Махаянские Сутры на рубеже эр - древнее современной формы Тхеравады, о которой мы можем судить по палийским текстам гораздо более позднего времени. Фрагменты ПК, на пластинах в Бирме, датируются (если я ничего не путаю) лет на 700 поздней. Это древнейшие источники на пали. Ашока тоже писал не на пали.


Какие 700 лет? Откуда Вы берёте подобную информацию? ) Даже Торчинов Евгений Алексеевич, будучи последователем Махаяны, и тот пишет, что 80 г. до н. э. - год письменной фиксации Типитаки.
А вот что пишет доктор В.А. Гунасекара:

"Именно во время Третьего Собора была составлена конечная версия Палийского Канона. Сюда был добавлен целый раздел - Абхидхамма Питака, а также несколько новых книг Кхуддака Никаи. Именно этот разросшийся Канон был привезён в Шри-Ланку архатом Махиндой в 246 году до нашей эры. Затем он  был впервые записан в Шри-Ланке в 110 году до нашей эры в монастыре Алувихара, и таким образом, закреплён навсегда."

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Математика, физика, химия, биология. А вот Теология - не наука.


согласен. генетика и кибернетика тоже лженауки

----------


## Тензин Таши

Просто из интереса: много ли из присутствующих здесь коллег владеют или изучают Пали?

----------


## Топпер

> Мы говорим сейчас о Вашей вере - о том, что написано в палийских рукописях более позднего времени. Это всё интересно, но ненаучно. У меня другая вера, и она прекрасно сходится с данными археологии.


Это уже научно. Здесь вы зря отметаете летописи. Историки по ним вполне себе работают. 



> Конкретно, это вера в то, что Будда Шакьямуни 2500 лет назад передавал Учения Шравакаяны и Праджняпарамиты, и Сутры Махаяны частично входили в каноны школ Шравакаяны (Махасангхики); хотя чаще они сохранялись мирянами, царями-Бодхисаттвами.


С вашей верой я и не спорил. В конце концов люди и в три поворота колеса верят.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Какие 700 лет? Откуда Вы берёте подобную информацию? ) Даже Торчинов Евгений Алексеевич, будучи последователем Махаяны, и тот пишет, что 80 г. до н. э. - год письменной фиксации Типитаки.
> А вот что пишет доктор В.А. Гунасекара:
> 
> "Именно во время Третьего Собора была составлена конечная версия Палийского Канона. Сюда был добавлен целый раздел - Абхидхамма Питака, а также несколько новых книг Кхуддака Никаи. Именно этот разросшийся Канон был привезён в Шри-Ланку архатом Махиндой в 246 году до нашей эры. Затем он  был впервые записан в Шри-Ланке в 110 году до нашей эры в монастыре Алувихара, и таким образом, закреплён навсегда."


Прекрасно. Теперь покажите мне рукописи ПК 110 года до нашей эры.

Я не утверждаю, что 110 лет до н.э. школа Тхеравада не записала канон. Но утверждаю, что этот канон, содержательно, мог сильно отличаться от современного, который в середине 20 века последний раз правили: как по составу Сутт, так и по содержанию текстов. 

Для реконструкции древних пластов общебуддийского Учения нужно использовать и Сутры Праджняпарамиты.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У меня другая вера, и она прекрасно сходится с данными археологии. Конкретно, это вера в то, что Будда Шакьямуни 2500 лет назад передавал Учения Шравакаяны и Праджняпарамиты, и Сутры Махаяны частично входили в каноны школ Шравакаяны (Махасангхики); хотя чаще они сохранялись мирянами, царями-Бодхисаттвами.


С тем, что сутры Махаяны начали появляться на рубеже  100 д.н.э.-100 н.э никто не спорит. Информация на эту тему уже приводилась: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post523217

А вот то, что они изначально входили в Канон раннего буддизма - это уже большой вопрос. )) И если палийские никаи и китайские агамы являются фиксацией декламируемой на соборах Дхаммой, то происхождение сутр Махаяны окутано мифотворчеством и легендами - будь то схождение учителя к нагам за сутрами, или то, что на собрании миллиона бодхисаттв Манжушри пересказал Абхидхарму, Майтрейя - Винаю, и Ваджрапани - Сутры. )

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012), Федор Ф (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Конкретно, это вера в то, что Будда Шакьямуни 2500 лет назад передавал Учения Шравакаяны и Праджняпарамиты, и Сутры Махаяны частично входили в каноны школ Шравакаяны (Махасангхики); хотя чаще они сохранялись мирянами, царями-Бодхисаттвами.


Нагов, нагов забыли. Ведь сутры праджняпарамиты, согласно вашей традиции, нашли в царстве нагов ))

----------

Shus (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Окончательным арбитром для проблем древней истории является археология. Если рукописи Праджняпарамиты древней, чем самые древние рукописи палийских Сутт на столетия - можно лишь верить в то, что Палийский канон древней Махаяны. Что нормально для религии.


Да вы что  :EEK!:  Один горшок нашли, а другой не нашли, и может никогда не найдут, или он не сохранился. Мы рассматриваем не столько историю, сколько письменный источник, к которому не применимы подобные подходы. А вы то ли не понимаете этого, то ли просто троллите. К слову и в истории, археология не всегда является окончательным арбитром.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможно я беседовал с кем-то другим. В общем мне тогда написали, что многие мастера дзен из Кван Ум - миряне, проповедующие на досуге, в свободное время. 
> 
> Если есть ошибка, то "рукоположенный" по ошибке мастер - не мастер на самом деле. И если в дальнейшем от подтвердить мастерство какого-либо ученика, наравне с двумя другими настоящими мастерами, то новый "мастер" также будет уже не настоящим. И так эта ошибка и будет транслироваться всё дальше и дальше.


Я не размышляю подобным образом. Один истинный мастер восстановит истину независимо от "дальше и дальше", просто не дав подтверждения. Такое случалось, насколько я слышал, но - крайне редко. Что показывает достаточность четырех подтверждений. Тот же Сунг Сан не смог сразу ответить на последний вопрос Ко Бонга, и его апелляция к тому, что он уже получил два подтверждения была отметена Ко Бонгом. Сунг Сану пришлось найти правильный ответ. 

Нередко дзен-мастерами становятся практикующие миряне, только прежде они отправляются в монастырь. Говорить здесь о практике и наставлениях "на досуге" - не приходится. Но в целом, говорится, что пробуждение - не прерогатива одних лишь монахов. И обучение мирян так же важно, как обучение монахов. Мирская жизнь для Будды не является привлекательной, но и не отвратительна. Кто-то из мастеров может вести благородную жизнь в миру, наставляя тем самым, что уединение, пострижение - не синонимы пробуждения, не гарантия освобождения, а порой - помеха, связанная с желанием избежать ответственности повседневной жизни, а вовсе не с созданием подходящих условий для интенсивной практики и изучения Дхармы. Когда слишком много монахов ведут обыденную жизнь в стенах монастыря, не уделяя должного внимания и усилий изучению и практике, для кого-то из них может оказаться полезным узнать, что какой-либо мирянин выполнил работу жизни и смерти, а монахи - нет. И тогда он сможет вдохновиться на правильные усилия, обратиться к реализовавшему дхарму учителю с просьбой учить его.

----------


## Zom

> Но утверждаю, что этот канон, содержательно, мог сильно отличаться от современного, который в середине 20 века последний раз правили: как по составу Сутт, так и по содержанию текстов.


Точно также можете утверждать и обратное - канон мог вообще не отличаться ни в чём. Ну или отличаться совсем чуть-чуть - что подтверждается объективными фактами китайских и гандхарских текстов. Против этого аргумента, уважаемый, не попрёшь уж никак .)

Буду вот это цитировать - пока не заучите наизусть ))

В наше время легко забывают, что никаи имеют такой авторитет в целом из-за обнаружения схожести с соответствующими собраниями сутр в китайском переводе. Логический аргумент здесь довольно мощный - южная традиция (Тхеравада) и северная (китайская) были разделены огромным географическим расстоянием, и за последние 2000 лет между ними были лишь редкие контакты. Даже до того, в самой Индии, школы разделились и передали различные версии своих канонических текстов. И всё же, несмотря на это разделение, основные канонические тексты доктринально практически идентичны. 

К этому ещё нужно добавить гандхарские свитки, да-да, те самые, которые для вас "археологическое доказательство". 1-ый век. Они также подтверждают вышесказанное.

Сарвастивадинская Диргха - удивительная находка. Это древние санскритские манускрипты, две трети которых таинственным образом появились в Афганистане несколько лет назад. Они не редактировались и не публиковались. Когда это будет сделано, то у нас будет практически полное собрание сутт школы Сарвастивады.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Тибетский (махаянист, однако) монах-историк Будон Ринчендуб еще в 13 веке писал, что Канон тхеравады был записан в 1 в. н.э. на Ланке.
Зачем бы ему врать? :Confused:

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это уже научно. Здесь вы зря отметаете летописи. Историки по ним вполне себе работают.


Научно. Летописи написаны тхеравадинами, на языке школьной традиции, и в интересах школы. Это предание конкретной школы, Тхеравады. Для обоснованных научных утверждений о каком-либо событии нужны данные в нейтральных, не заинтересованных источниках. Всё то же самое, что с историчностью Христа. Искали упоминания о нём у Флавия (к вопросу о древности манускриптов), в Талмуде - наконец, произвели раскопки на территории Назарета. Почему? Потому что археология - арбитр в спорных вопросах.




> С вашей верой я и не спорил. В конце концов люди и в три поворота колеса верят.


Второй Поворот хорошо согласуется с археологией. Рукописи Сутр Праджняпарамиты древнее рукописи любого палийского источника Тхеравады. Это с точки зрения науки. С религиозной точки зрения, нахождение палийской рукописи легендарного 110 года до н.э. ничего не изменит. Потому что в Махаяне есть чёткие критерии ортодоксальности, на уровне значения. Принципиально, выражено ли воззрение шуньяты. Канон Махаяны существовал параллельно канонам 18 ранних школ - но до времени Нагарджуны, не был популярен.

Археология доказала, что Сутры Праджняпарамиты (1 в.) - не изобретение Нагарджуны (2-3 в.)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Это Кайсен.


Упс. Тем более подходит под арья-сангху дзен-мастеров. Вот и наглядное подтверждение "надежности" это системы.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не утверждаю, что 110 лет до н.э. школа Тхеравада не записала канон. Но утверждаю, что этот канон, содержательно, мог сильно отличаться от современного, который в середине 20 века последний раз правили: как по составу Сутт, так и по содержанию текстов.


Основание для такого утверждения?
У вас есть Палийский Канон с Четвёртого Собора?



> Для реконструкции древних пластов общебуддийского Учения нужно использовать и Сутры Праджняпарамиты.


Они позднего происхождения. Для их оправдания пришлось идею с сохранением во дворце нагов вводить. Т.е. даже тогда происхождение видимо вызывало сомнение.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем искать монаха, который научит сказанному в Каноне, если это можно прочитать самому? Можно найти монаха, который проконсультирует вас по этапам пути и по практике. В принципе можно попросить у такого монаха разъяснить некоторые места Канона, которые не понятны. 
> 
> 
> 
> Подозреваю, что эти "мастера" - миряне из организации Кван Ум, которые назначают мастерами друг друга  Круговая порука - мажет как копоть... (с)


В сутте сказано, что нужно найти человека, который научит. 
А к организации Кван Ум у вас весьма пренебрежительное отношение, отчего оно у Вас такое? Мастерами назначают другие мастера, причем здесь круговая порука? Есть монашеский орден Чоге, и подтверждения необходимо получать так же у дзен-мастеров ордена. Сунг Сан признанный мастер-дзен, никакие миряне его копотью не мазали. Какие у Вас аргументы несерьезноти этой уважаемой организации?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Упс. Тем более подходит под арья-сангху дзен-мастеров. Вот и наглядное подтверждение "надежности" это системы.


1. Лучше наблюдать за собой, а то черните всех налево и направо без разбору.
2. Спасибо, если бы не Вы, я бы не узнал, что с Кайсеном была (?) такая ситуация (фотографию в качестве подтверждения скиньте, кстати).
3. В Тхераваде перевелись нарушители монашеской дисциплины? Откуда тогда такой пафос?



> *Рукописи Сутр Праджняпарамиты древнее рукописи любого источника Тхеравады.*


ИМХО, ключевая фраза всей дискуссии.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не размышляю подобным образом. Один истинный мастер восстановит истину независимо от "дальше и дальше", просто не дав подтверждения.


А если все три подтверждения окажутся от ложных мастеров, линии подтверждения которых содержали ошибки? Откуда тогда взяться новым мастерам?

А так вы по сути предлагаете опираться на мнение человека, который вам лично кажется просветлённым. Но простите, при чём здесь тогда буддизм вообще?
Я вот например помню несколько лет назад был такой просветлённый мастер Снежко


Который нынче стал уже академиком естественных наук


Так следуя вашей методе и таким шарлатанам можно верить.



> Кто-то из мастеров может вести благородную жизнь в миру, наставляя тем самым, что уединение, пострижение - не синонимы пробуждения, не гарантия освобождения, а порой - помеха, связанная с желанием избежать ответственности повседневной жизни, а вовсе не с созданием подходящих условий для интенсивной практики и изучения Дхармы.


Почему ваше сообщение и вызывало у меня ранее удивление. Я так и представил себе Архата из офиса или гипермаркета.

----------


## Zom

А кстати, *откуда* это утверждение об обнаружении махаянской сутры в Гандхаре? Вводная статья (приведённая в начале этой темы форума) написана обиженой девочкой-махаянисткой, которая поспорила со своим парнем-тхеравадином. Так что статья в этом плане левак. На сайте Гандхарских текстов я чё-т никаких упоминаний о махаянской сутре не нашёл. В Википедии тока вот такой абзац:

Есть свидетельство считать, что эти тексты могут принадлежать школе Дхармагуптаке, Индийской буддийской никае (Саломон 2000, p5). Есть надпись на кувшине посвящённая этой школе и есть также некоторые текстовые свидетельства. В Ганхарском тексте Сутры о Носороге есть слово "махаянаса" - которое некоторые могут соотнести с Махаяной (Саломон 2000, p127). Однако, согласно Саломону, в орфографии Кхаростхи нет причин считать, что эта фраза в вопросе "amaṃtraṇa bhoti mahayaṇaṣa" ("есть призывы от многих") имеет какое-либо отношение к Махаяне (Саломон 2000, p127)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandh%C...Buddhist_texts

Да, там сказано, что существуют манускрипты из Гандхары о махаяне. Но они датируются 8 веком.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Прекрасно. Теперь покажите мне рукописи ПК 110 года до нашей эры.


Эта ваша просьба звучит столь же комично, как если бы требовали фотографию Будды, иначе вы в его существование не поверите. 
Германн, кончайте уже троллить. Ваша позиция, что махаянские сутры древнее или равны по времени написания с суттами ПК - смехотворна, и с точки зрения буддизма, и с точки зрения буддологии, и с точки зрения истории.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Археология доказала, что Сутры Праджняпарамиты (1 в.) - не изобретение Нагарджуны (2-3 в.)


Археология доказала, что Нагарджуна - это 2-3 век? ))

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Научно. Летописи написаны тхеравадинами, на языке школьной традиции, и в интересах школы. Это предание конкретной школы, Тхеравады. Для обоснованных научных утверждений о каком-либо событии нужны данные в нейтральных, не заинтересованных источниках. Всё то же самое, что с историчностью Христа. Искали упоминания о нём у Флавия (к вопросу о древности манускриптов), в Талмуде - наконец, произвели раскопки на территории Назарета. Почему? Потому что археология - арбитр в спорных вопросах.


Если вы хочите археологии, то она есть у меня: набираете в гугле Анурадхапура или Алувихара и увидите множество фотографий с развалинами тхеравадинских (подчёркиваю, тхеравадинских монастырей). В Анурадхапуре только тхупа Абхаягири вихары не тхеравадинская.



> Второй Поворот хорошо согласуется с археологией. Рукописи Сутр Праджняпарамиты древнее рукописи любого палийского источника Тхеравады. Это с точки зрения науки.


А дворец нагов удалось обнаружить?



> С религиозной точки зрения, нахождение палийской рукописи легендарного 110 года до н.э. ничего не изменит. Потому что в Махаяне есть чёткие критерии ортодоксальности, на уровне значения. Принципиально, выражено ли воззрение шуньяты. Канон Махаяны существовал параллельно канонам 18 ранних школ - но до времени Нагарджуны, не был популярен.


О чём и речь: даже находка первой версии Канона, и даже если бы он был записан не на Четвёртом, а на Первом Соборе для вас бы ничего не изменила.



> Археология доказала, что Сутры Праджняпарамиты (1 в.) - не изобретение Нагарджуны (2-3 в.)


Да, здесь самой махаяне придётся придумывать новое обоснование появления этих сутт.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как могут всерьез осуждать махаяну люди, для которых единственый изучаемый мир - мир людей? Сам будда в канонической сутте объяснял, что не был удовлетворен лишь видением сияния, но ставил цель общаться с богами, знать, к какому собранию они относятся, не рождался ли он сам прежде в этих собраниях и т.п.

Люди не знающие даже тысячной доли канона смело заявляют, что чему соответсвует, а особенно - не соответсвует. Когда-то эти люди на чистом глазу утверждали, что лишь Будда мог видеть умы других существ и определять ступени святости, но вот появились переводы сутт из которых следует, что архаты заявляли о такой способности, и оказалось, что не следовало подобного утверждать. Поэтому я воспринимаю мнения только мнениями, а первенство в обучении оставляю за практиками. 

Амбиции учеников на лучшее понимание чего-либо воспринимаю именно как амбиции. Претензии учеников в отношении различных учителей полагаю естественным процессом обучения, способствующим углублять познания, изучать тексты и практиковать изученное, но вовсе не как авторитетное мнение, значимое в дискуссии. 

Можно убить жизнь на отстаивание мнений, не имеющих отношения к внятно и последовательно объясненным практическим упражнениям, которым должно уделять максимум внимания. Когда им не уделяется максимум времени, когда уделяется время странному миссионерству неосвоенного - это четкий показатель уровня веры. Учить может лишь тот, кто реализовал знание. Тот кто не реализовал - может лишь учиться. Делать заявления о нереализованном - довольно естественно, но как есть распространение невежества

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Поэтому я воспринимаю мнения только мнениями, а первенство в обучении оставляю за практиками.


Нет. Это потому, что вы *своё мнение* считаете мерилом. Не более того.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Основание для такого утверждения?
> У вас есть Палийский Канон с Четвёртого Собора?


А у Вас? Если говорить о научном подходе, учёные по умолчанию считают, что переписывание какого-либо текста в рамках любой школьной традиции приводит к влиянию взглядов школы на текст. А психология такова, что люди непроизвольно меняют текст сообщения при его передаче. Конечно, могут быть и чудеса: сохранение текста от "а" до "я" прежним. Не отрицаю. Доказывать Вам - это Вы, а не я, настаиваете на неизменности в веках текста канона.




> Они позднего происхождения. Для их оправдания пришлось идею с сохранением во дворце нагов вводить. Т.е. даже тогда происхождение видимо вызывало сомнение.


Предмет сугубой веры, что Махаяна позднего происхождения. Рукописи Праджняпарамиты на столетия древней палийских, и одновременны по датировке с рукописями Шравакаяны. Наги могут быть охранителями ступы, хранилища текстов (их традиционная функция); могут быть этнонимом; могут быть поздней легендой.

Сутры Праджняпарамиты на 100-200 лет древней научной датировки жизни Нагарджуны.
Осмыслите этот момент.

----------


## Топпер

> А у Вас?


А мне не нужно. Не я выдвигаю гипотезу, что Каноны были разные.



> Если говорить о научном подходе, учёные по умолчанию считают, что переписывание какого-либо текста в рамках любой школьной традиции приводит к влиянию взглядов школы на текст. А психология такова, что люди непроизвольно меняют текст сообщения при его передаче. Конечно, могут быть и чудеса: сохранение текста от "а" до "я" прежним. Не отрицаю. Доказывать Вам - это Вы, а не я, настаиваете на неизменности в веках текста канона.


Всё это хорошо в качестве допущения. Но фактов такого влияния у вас, как я понимаю, нет?



> Предмет сугубой веры, что Махаяна позднего происхождения. Тексты Праджняпарамиты на столетия древней палийских текстов, и они одновременны по датировке с текстами Шравакаяны. Наги могут быть охранителями ступы, хранилища текстов (их традиционная функция); могут быть этнонимом; могут быть и просто легендой.


Тем не менее считается, что их добыл Нагарджуна в подводном дворце.



> Сутры Праджняпарамиты на 100-200 лет древнее датировки жизни Нагарджуны. Осмыслите этот момент.


Выше написал, что теперь махаяне нужно будет придумывать новое объяснение появлению сутт.

----------


## Митяй

> Люди не знающие даже тысячной доли канона смело заявляют, что чему соответсвует, а особенно - не соответсвует. Когда-то эти люди на чистом глазу утверждали, что лишь Будда мог видеть умы других существ и определять ступени святости, но вот появились переводы сутт из которых следует, что архаты заявляли о такой способности, и оказалось, что не следовало подобного утверждать. Поэтому я воспринимаю мнения только мнениями, а первенство в обучении оставляю за практиками.


Проблема вот в чем:

И Благословенный обратился к почтенному Ананде: «Может быть, Ананда, кто-то из вас подумает: смолкло слово Наставника, более нет у нас Учителя! Нет, Ананда, не так вы должны думать. Та Дхамма, та Виная, что я провозгласил, установил для вас – да будут они вашим Учителем после того как я отойду... После того Благословенный обратился к ученикам и сказал: «Может быть, монахи, у некоторых из вас есть чувства неудовлетворенности, или сомнения в Будде, в Дхамме, в Сангхе, в пути или в практике. Свободно спрашивайте, монахи! Дабы не сожалели потом, думая: «Учитель наш был с нами, и мы не подвиглись спросить его, а ведь были с ним лицом к лицу!» И когда он сказал так, монахи молчали.
И во второй и в третий раз говорил Благословенный: «Может быть, монахи, у некоторых из вас есть чувство неудовлетворенности, или сомнения в Будде, в Дхамме, в Сангхе, в пути или в практике. Свободно спрашивайте, монахи! Дабы не сожалели потом, думая: «Учитель наш был с нами, и мы не подвиглись спросить его, а ведь были с ним лицом к лицу!» И когда он сказал так, монахи молчали.

Получается, что это была такая шутка перед париниббаной чтоли? Готама решил так потроллить своих ближайших учеников, ведь по махаянским источникам он потом вернулся, и все рассказал, причем лучше чем в первый раз?  :Smilie:

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Сутры Праджняпарамиты на 100-200 лет древней научной датировки жизни Нагарджуны.
> Осмыслите этот момент.


Повторюсь, на основании чего вы делаете утверждение такое? Источник плз...




> Рукописи Праджняпарамиты на столетия древней палийских


Источник?

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Научно. Летописи написаны тхеравадинами, на языке школьной традиции, и в интересах школы. Это предание конкретной школы, Тхеравады. Для обоснованных научных утверждений о каком-либо событии нужны данные в нейтральных, не заинтересованных источниках. Всё то же самое, что с историчностью Христа. Искали упоминания о нём у Флавия (к вопросу о древности манускриптов), в Талмуде - наконец, произвели раскопки на территории Назарета. Почему? Потому что археология - арбитр в спорных вопросах.
> 
> Второй Поворот хорошо согласуется с археологией. Рукописи Сутр Праджняпарамиты древнее рукописи любого палийского источника Тхеравады. Это с точки зрения науки. С религиозной точки зрения, нахождение палийской рукописи легендарного 110 года до н.э. ничего не изменит. Потому что в Махаяне есть чёткие критерии ортодоксальности, на уровне значения. Принципиально, выражено ли воззрение шуньяты. Канон Махаяны существовал параллельно канонам 18 ранних школ - но до времени Нагарджуны, не был популярен.
> 
> Археология доказала, что Сутры Праджняпарамиты (1 в.) - не изобретение Нагарджуны (2-3 в.)


Герман, задаю вопрос второй раз (теперь уже как знатному археологу :Smilie: ).
С сутрами все понятно, но вот изображений Будды и махаянских монастырей до 2-го века н.э. попросту не существовало.
Это надо как-то объяснять или так сойдет? Кстати их и потом не очень густо было.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, я предлагаю опираться на мнение реализованных мастеров, подтверждающих независимо друг от друга реализацию других мастеров и не слишком-то возвеличивать собственные мнения по этим вопросам. Особенно, распространяясь о людях с которым не знаком лично. Полагаться на посторонние свидетельства непроверенных людей - крайне слабая аргументация. Соблюдение винаи - не синоним архатства. И когда архатство подменяется лишь знанием и соблюдением обетов должен появиться кто-то, кто спросит у монахов о зримых плодах. Правила вводились Буддой в ответ на конкретные обстоятельства, в том числе и с участием архатов. 

Я не имею понятия, кто такой Кайсен или Оле Нидал. Но я точно не буду прислушиваться к слухам и мнениям о незнакомых мне людях от незнакомых мне людей. Я только спрошу: как тщательно Вы проверили информацию, на основании которой поддерживаете слухи?

----------


## Германн

Если кому интересно, я верю, что Архаты способны на чудо: на сохранение содержания Сутт неизменным в веках. Но Архатов со временем не прибывает, а убывает. И Будда предупреждал о появлении искажений. На мой полный клеш взгляд, крайне рискованно проводить хоть какие-то правки в Палийском каноне. Неправильная грамматика, но пришедшая из глубин веков, на мой непросветлённый взгляд, тоже не повод. Лучше сохранять тексты ПК в том виде, в каком они обнаружены. В середине 20 века был опасный прецедент: 7 томов правок. Хорошо, что все они были задокументированы, и что ещё сохраняются более ранние тексты ПК.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> С сутрами все понятно


Не не, ничё не понятно. Источник так и не приведён, кроме гугла-перевода вначале темы сомнительной вводной статьи от обиженного автора-махаянистки.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я предлагаю опираться на мнение реализованных мастеров, подтверждающих независимо друг от друга реализацию других мастеров


Мне это напоминает анекдот:



> -Абрам ты знаешь, мне кажется, что наш рав - обманщик!
> -Почему ты так думаешь?
> -Ну он говорит, что разговаривает с Б-ом!
> - Шимон, подумай своей головой: ну как может быть обманщинком человек разговаривающий с Б-ом!


Вы предлагаете опираться на мнение людей, которых вы считаете просветлёнными. А просветлённые они потому, что получили подтверждение. А как может быть подтверждение неправильным, если люди просветлённые?
Замкнутый круг получается.



> и не слишком-то возвеличивать собственные мнения по этим вопросам. Особенно, распространяясь о людях с которым не знаком лично. Полагаться на посторонние свидетельства непроверенных людей - крайне слабая аргументация. Соблюдение винаи - не синоним архатства.


Зато половая жизнь с женой или работа продавцом - гарантия не архатства.



> И когда архатство подменяется лишь знанием и соблюдением обетов должен появиться кто-то, кто спросит у монахов о зримых плодах. Правила вводились Буддой в ответ на конкретные обстоятельства, в том числе и с участием архатов.


В тех случаях, когда по какой-то причине очевидные для просветлённых правила, были не очевидными непросветлённым монахам. Но это не означает, что правила введены от прецедентов.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Герман, задаю вопрос второй раз (теперь уже как знатному археологу).
> С сутрами все понятно, но вот изображений Будды и махаянских монастырей до 2-го века н.э. попросту не существовало. Это надо как-то объяснять или так сойдет? Кстати их и потом не очень густо было.


Непопулярен был канон Махаяны, и сохранялись Сутры Махаяны в основном в царских семьях, Бодхисаттвами-мирянами. Но некоторые Сутры Махаяны входили в каноны школ Махасангхики (они, так же, запоминались, а не только переписывались). Это Сутры Праджняпарамиты. Монахи-махаянисты жили в монастырях школ Махасангхики. Миряне же махаянисты были в основном царями. Это и по Обетам Бодхисаттвы до сих пор заметно: кому, кроме царя, актуален запрет на разрушение городов? Цари строили ступы, в которые закладывали Сутры Махаяны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проблема вот в чем:
> 
> И Благословенный обратился к почтенному Ананде: «Может быть, Ананда, кто-то из вас подумает: смолкло слово Наставника, более нет у нас Учителя! Нет, Ананда, не так вы должны думать. Та Дхамма, та Виная, что я провозгласил, установил для вас – да будут они вашим Учителем после того как я отойду... После того Благословенный обратился к ученикам и сказал: «Может быть, монахи, у некоторых из вас есть чувства неудовлетворенности, или сомнения в Будде, в Дхамме, в Сангхе, в пути или в практике. Свободно спрашивайте, монахи! Дабы не сожалели потом, думая: «Учитель наш был с нами, и мы не подвиглись спросить его, а ведь были с ним лицом к лицу!» И когда он сказал так, монахи молчали.
> И во второй и в третий раз говорил Благословенный: «Может быть, монахи, у некоторых из вас есть чувство неудовлетворенности, или сомнения в Будде, в Дхамме, в Сангхе, в пути или в практике. Свободно спрашивайте, монахи! Дабы не сожалели потом, думая: «Учитель наш был с нами, и мы не подвиглись спросить его, а ведь были с ним лицом к лицу!» И когда он сказал так, монахи молчали.
> 
> Получается, что это была такая шутка перед париниббаной чтоли? Готама решил так потроллить своих ближайших учеников, ведь по махаянским источникам он потом вернулся, и все рассказал, причем лучше чем в первый раз?


Шуткой это делают некоторые тхеравадины. Это обращение было к архатам? Могут ли быть сомнения, неудовлетворенность у архатов? 

Уже сотопанна обладает достаточной верой, не испытывает сомнений. Подобное обращение было к ученикам все еще не реализовавшим ступеней благородства. 

Что касается размышлений некоторых тхеравадинов о наставлениях махаяны, они отчего-то всегда направлены не на попытку понять, а на попытку разоблачить. Без попытки понять получается классическое манипулирование - передергивание, вырывание слов из контекста, домысливание, искажение смысла. 

Почему бы не допустить, что Будда достигая миров вплоть до мира Брахмы, общаясь с собраниями Богов, мог учить этих существ Дхарме? Если правда то, что Будда дал слово Ананде пересказывать все наставления, данные в отсутствие Ананды, то где в каноне должны быть сутты, о том, как Будда пересказывает Ананде наставления данные дэвам, асурам, животным, претам, наракам. Махаянские сутты именно такого толка. И мне легче предположить, что кто-то из хранителей канона счел эти истории непонятными, мистическими, ненужными и не сохранил их как часть канона. 

Та же Ланкаватара сутра описывает достижение миров богов камалоки, а ведь это еще даже не джханы рупалоки. 
Как можно говорить о противоречиях, если критик не воспринимает этих миров и не может сказать, правда ли это или нет?

Ученикам, не достигших джхан лучше бы вовсе не высказавать мнений об учениях данных Буддой в других мирах или делать это крайне осторожно, но уж никак не категорично

----------


## Shus

> Не не, ничё не понятно. Источник так и не приведён, кроме гугла-перевода вначале темы сомнительной вводной статьи от обиженного автора-махаянистки.


В смысле с интерпретацией Германна.
В остальном, хотя не хочется повторяться, но других сутр кроме переводов Локакшемы (Lokakṣema) пока не обнаружено.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А дворец нагов удалось обнаружить?


Бханте, в бессознательном нет привычных нам пространственно-временных метрик, так что наверняка можно утверждать лишь то, что он "где-то там" плавает... :Cool:

----------

Дмитрий С (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Топпер, я предлагаю опираться на мнение реализованных мастеров, подтверждающих независимо друг от друга реализацию других мастеров и не слишком-то возвеличивать собственные мнения по этим вопросам. Особенно, распространяясь о людях с которым не знаком лично. Полагаться на посторонние свидетельства непроверенных людей - крайне слабая аргументация. Соблюдение винаи - не синоним архатства. И когда архатство подменяется лишь знанием и соблюдением обетов должен появиться кто-то, кто спросит у монахов о зримых плодах. Правила вводились Буддой в ответ на конкретные обстоятельства, в том числе и с участием архатов.


Пост адресован не мне, но напишу небольшое мнение. Реализация мастеров - это очень неопределенная вещь, даже Арья не может точно утверждать о наличии реализации у конкретного человека. Не говоря уже об обычном человеке. Так что у такого механизма подтверждения реализации есть свои большие минусы. Особенно в свете того факта, что если мастер реализован, -  значит то, что он говорит, пишет (новые сутры, например) и делает - есть истинная Дхамма. С учетом этого "механизм механического следования Винае и сохранения мертвой буквы" в Тхераваде мне видится куда более надежным. И я надеюсь, что проработает он как можно дольше.  :Smilie: 




> Почему бы не допустить, что Будда достигая миров вплоть до мира Брахмы, общаясь с собраниями Богов, мог учить этих существ Дхарме? Если правда то, что Будда дал слово Ананде пересказывать все наставления, данные в отсутствие Ананды, то где в каноне должны быть сутты, о том, как Будда пересказывает Ананде наставления данные дэвам, асурам, животным, претам, наракам. Махаянские сутты именно такого толка. И мне легче предположить, что кто-то из хранителей канона счел эти истории непонятными, мистическими, ненужными и не сохранил их как часть канона.


Допустим. Но это никак не объясняет Второго и Третьего поворота колеса Дхаммы и деятельности Будд из париниббаны. Насколько я знаю, в Махаяне ПК считается как бы базисом, а Второй и Третий поворот - более полными и продвинутыми надстройками. Почему же Будда тогда не только не рассказал об этом своим ученикам, чья карма была наиболее благоприятной, и чьи заслуги и способности позволяли развивать джханы и достигать архатства в предельно короткие сроки, но и сказал, что "ничего не утаил в кулаке?"

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, в бессознательном нет привычных нам пространственно-временных метрик, так что наверняка можно утверждать лишь то, что он "где-то там" плавает...


Я забыл, что он был алхимиком.

----------

Aion (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Митяй, архат видит ум других существ. Может не видеть, если не направляет на это ум, но может видеть. Есть сутты, в которых архаты говорят о достижении этого. Поэтому я полагаю, что архат может развить эту способность если хочет. И если это важно, то будет развивать. Так что этот аргумент я считаю ошибочным

----------


## Shus

> Непопулярен был канон Махаяны, и сохранялись Сутры Махаяны в царских семьях, Бодхисаттвами-мирянами. Но некоторые Сутры Махаяны входили в каноны школ Махасангхики (они, так же, запоминались, а не только переписывались). Это Сутры Праджняпарамиты. Монахи-махаянисты жили в монастырях школ Махасангхики. Миряне же махаянисты были в основном царями. Это и по Обетам Бодхисаттвы до сих пор заметно: кому, кроме царя, актуален запрет на разрушение городов? Цари строили ступы, в которые закладывали Сутры Махаяны.


А можно по простому и не так загогулисто: кто, где, когда.
Это с текстами и эпиграфикой в Индии бедно, а с Вашей любимой археологий там все прекрасно. Как и перечнями монастырей китайских паломников.
Не можете ответить - так и напишите.

Отдельно для Вас повторю: сутр кроме переводов Локакшемы (Lokakṣema) (2-ой век, с упоминаем не именно махаяны, а поклонения Будде) пока не обнаружено.
Ждем-с.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пост адресован не мне, но напишу небольшое мнение. Реализация мастеров - это очень неопределенная вещь, даже Арья не может точно утверждать о наличии реализации у конкретного человека. Не говоря уже об обычном человеке. Так что у такого механизма подтверждения реализации есть свои большие минусы. Особенно в свете того факта, что если мастер реализован, -  значит то, что он говорит, пишет (новые сутры, например) и делает - есть истинная Дхамма. С учетом этого "механизм механического следования Винае и сохранения мертвой буквы" в Тхераваде мне видится куда более надежным. И я надеюсь, что проработает он как можно дольше.


Да, сохранить сутты и винаю проще, чем арья-сангху. Но если нет архатов - значит такое сохранение бесплодно. Архаты должны появляться, должны провозглашать об завершении святой жизни. Иначе традиция становится лишь священослужением с недостижимыми идеалами.

Иногда складывается ощущение, что быть тхеравадином значит критиковать махаяну. Не думаю, что большинство тхеравадинов действительно занято подобными дискуссиями. То, что здесь происходит -это лишь желание завербовать побольше сторонников, то есть чистое миссионерство. Одного архата бы хватило, чтобы традиция тхеравады в России приобрела десятки тысяч учеников. Лучшее миссионерство - достижение цели, реализация идеала

----------

AndyZ (19.11.2012), Fyodor (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Отдельно для Вас повторю: сутр кроме переводов Локакшемы (Lokakṣema) (2-ой век, с упоминаем не именно махаяны, а поклонения Будде) пока не обнаружено.


Уточнение. "Коллекции содержат самые ранние из известных Праджняпарамита текстов и самые ранние упоминания Махаяны." Информация из заглавного топика - ложная?

----------


## Shus

> Уточнение. "Коллекции содержат самые ранние из известных Праджняпарамита текстов и самые ранние упоминания Махаяны." Информация из заглавного топика - ложная?


На совести автора.

Германн, вот без всякого двойного смысла, по-честному хочу спросить: зачем Вам это надо? Вера ведь не требует оправдания или обосновния какой-то фактологией, если она действительно вера. Вот Ондрий (по-моему он) выше написал типа: "а если завтра найдут древний текст, что буддизм - это одна из школ например джайнизма, что тогда будем делать". И действительно что? Не верить? Или начнем опять обосновывать?
А все эти стремления к победам в формуных диспутах любой ценой по-моему в буддизме имеют свое название. :Smilie: 

Удачи.

----------

Alex (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Да, сохранить сутты и винаю проще, чем арья-сангху. Но если нет архатов - значит такое сохранение бесплодно. Архаты должны появляться, должны провозглашать об завершении святой жизни. Иначе традиция становится лишь священослужением с недостижимыми идеалами.
> 
> Иногда складывается ощущение, что быть тхеравадином значит критиковать махаяну. Не думаю, что большинство тхеравадинов действительно занято подобными дискуссиями. То, что здесь происходит -это лишь желание завербовать побольше сторонников, то есть чистое миссионерство. Одного архата бы хватило, чтобы традиция тхеравады в России приобрела десятки тысяч учеников. Лучшее миссионерство - достижение цели, реализация идеала


Вы же знаете, как обстоит дело с провозглашением архатства в Тхераваде)) Если вы мирянин, вы об этом не узнаете (если я ничего не путаю). Но я уверен, что строгое следование Винае и традиции, по-крайней мере, отдалит конец Дхаммы на как можно более долгий срок.

Вообще говоря, я не люблю критиковать Махаяну, хотя не согласен со многими вещами в ней. И участвовать в подобных спорах тоже, бесполезно это. Но сегодня я что-то перечитал тредов вроде Махаяна vs Тхеравада, новоделов, сект и так далее  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Что значит на совести автора, Shus? Вы ясно утверждаете, что раньше переводов Локакшемы (Lokakṣema) 2-го века , рукописей Махаяны нет. Выходит, автор статьи из заглавного топика лжёт. А если автор статьи лжёт, то что мы обсуждаем 29 страниц? Или он не лжёт, а просто Вы не знали про рукописи Праджняпарамиты 1 века?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ребята, извините, что суюсь не в свое дело, но вот занимает меня вопрос по поводу вашего многостраничного спора... Скажем, наука точно подтвердила, что никакой такой Махаяны не было вплоть до нашей эры. Привела (наука), так сказать, железобетонные доказательства, основанные на археологии, летописях и мнениях солидных учителей. Дык че теперь? Махаянисты должны дружно перейти в Тхераваду?

Возьмем другой вариант. Скажем, выяснилось с железобетонной научной точностью, что Махаяна предшествует Тхераваде. И что Будда таки произносил слово в слово Алмазную Сутру и другие крамольные вещи, причем раньше, чем большинство сутт Палийского Канона. Дык че теперь? Тхераваддины должны посыпать голову пеплом и, завернувшись в простынку, двигаться в сторону дзен-буддизма? 

Да ничего подобного! Есть разные типы искателей истины, есть ортодоксы и вольнодумцы. Так было всегда и везде, и не только в буддизме... В ортодоксальных подходах есть то, чего нет в "вольнодумных интерпретациях", а в махаянских художествах есть те красивые и неуловимые оттенки реальности, которых нет в ортодоксальных интерпретациях... 

Буддизм хорош, как он есть. И пусть он таким и остается, красивым и разнообразным...

----------

Aion (19.11.2012), AndyZ (19.11.2012), Ho Shim (20.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Что значит на совести автора, Shus? Вы утверждаете, что раньше переводов Локакшемы (Lokakṣema) 2-го века , рукописей Махаяны нет. Выходит, автор статьи из заглавного топика лжёт. А если автор статьи лжёт, то что мы обсуждаем 29 страниц?


Уфф...не знаю даже как и сказать. На Мару грешу. :Smilie: 
Я на стр. 13 от себя уже все написал.

Кстати, прекрасное описание одной из четырех гандхарских коллекций (с фотографиями): http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de..._catalogue.pdf

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Владимир Гудилин (24.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ребята, извините, что суюсь не в свое дело, но вот занимает меня вопрос по поводу вашего многостраничного спора... Скажем, наука точно подтвердила, что никакой такой Махаяны не было вплоть до нашей эры. Привела (наука), так сказать, железобетонные доказательства, основанные на археологии, летописях и мнениях солидных учителей. Дык че теперь? Махаянисты должны дружно перейти в Тхераваду?


Суть многостраничного спора в том, что конкретно на БФ наука используется как аргумент в пользу того, что Махаяна - вообще не буддизм, а поздняя придумка, новая религия. И здесь данные археологии, конечно, очень кстати. Если археология не подтверждает древнсть Махаяны, то она по-прежнему является предметом веры, но неплохо согласованным с наличием в школах Махасангхики типичных для Махаяны идей - при том, что содержание их канонов  остаётся предметом научных догадок.

Меня интересует вопрос, лжёт ли автор статьи из заглавного топика о текстах Праджняпарамиты 1 века н.э. Иначе 29 страниц здесь исписаны зря.

----------


## Германн

> Уфф...не знаю даже как и сказать. На Мару грешу.
> Я на стр. 13 от себя уже все написал.
> 
> Кстати, прекрасное описание одной из четырех гандхарских коллекций (с фотографиями): http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de..._catalogue.pdf


Ваши слова на 13 странице, и здесь, прямо противоречат тексту статьи из заглавного топика, где сказано о текстах Праджняпарамиты в числе рукописей 1 века н.э. Если Вы правы - автор статьи в заглавном топике лжёт. Это вопрос не пустой (тема треда), и его нужно выяснить. Он лжёт? 

"Коллекции содержат *самые ранние из известных Праджняпарамита текстов* и самые ранние упоминания Махаяны." - это ложь?

"*Махаяны тексты первого века* в новой коллекции уже высокоразвитые с точки зрения сложности повествования и доктрины." - это ложь?

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати, прекрасное описание одной из четырех гандхарских коллекций (с фотографиями): http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de..._catalogue.pdf


Интересно. Там написано, что временной период манускриптов 2 - 7 вв н.э. плюс манускрипты написаны на разных языках. Очень странный такой Канон получается.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Антон Х

> Ребята, извините, что суюсь не в свое дело, но вот занимает меня вопрос по поводу вашего многостраничного спора... Скажем, наука точно подтвердила, что никакой такой Махаяны не было вплоть до нашей эры. Привела (наука), так сказать, железобетонные доказательства, основанные на археологии, летописях и мнениях солидных учителей. Дык че теперь? Махаянисты должны дружно перейти в Тхераваду?
> 
> Возьмем другой вариант. Скажем, выяснилось с железобетонной научной точностью, что Махаяна предшествует Тхераваде. И что Будда таки произносил слово в слово Алмазную Сутру и другие крамольные вещи, причем раньше, чем большинство сутт Палийского Канона. Дык че теперь? Тхераваддины должны посыпать голову пеплом и, завернувшись в простынку, двигаться в сторону дзен-буддизма? 
> 
> Да ничего подобного! Есть разные типы искателей истины, есть ортодоксы и вольнодумцы. Так было всегда и везде, и не только в буддизме... В ортодоксальных подходах есть то, чего нет в "вольнодумных интерпретациях", а в махаянских художествах есть те красивые и неуловимые оттенки реальности, которых нет в ортодоксальных интерпретациях... 
> 
> Буддизм хорош, как он есть. И пусть он таким и остается, красивым и разнообразным...


Почему ничего подобного? По-моему, это были бы как минимум неслабые аргументы пересмотреть воззрения. Если что-то прям вот так железобетонно доказано, то насколько здравомыслящим надо быть, чтобы имея доказанную истину под рукой, придерживаться противоречащих взглядов? Пока же, (разумеется, лишь мое мнение) доказательная чаша весов на стороне тхеравады :Smilie:

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Интересно. Там написано, что временной период манускриптов 2 - 7 вв н.э.


Это описание одной из коллекций текстов. Всего их толи 4 то ли 5 ... включая японскую коллекцию.

----------


## Shus

> Ваши слова на 13 странице, и здесь, прямо противоречат тексту статьи из заглавного топика, где сказано о текстах Праджняпарамиты в числе рукописей 1 века н.э. Если Вы правы - автор статьи в заглавном топике лжёт. Это вопрос не пустой (тема треда), и его нужно выяснить. Он лжёт? 
> 
> "Коллекции содержат *самые ранние из известных Праджняпарамита текстов* и самые ранние упоминания Махаяны." - это ложь?


В Вики есть вполне ничего статья по поводу этих коллекций: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandharan_Buddhist_texts
В заглавном сообщении топика речь идет (как я понял) о The British Library Collection.

Я Вам дал ссылку на pdf о The Schøyen collection.

В своем сообщении я опирался на Уордера и Хиракаву. Немного из Хиракавы я на БФ выкладывал, но о ранних текстах махаяны переводить не стал.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Суть многостраничного спора в том, что конкретно на БФ наука используется как аргумент в пользу того, что Махаяна - вообще не буддизм, а поздняя придумка, новая религия. И здесь данные археологии, конечно, очень кстати. Если археология не подтверждает древнсть Махаяны, то она по-прежнему является предметом веры, но неплохо согласованным с наличием в школах Махасангхики типичных для Махаяны идей - при том, что содержание их канонов  остаётся предметом научных догадок.
> 
> Меня интересует вопрос, лжёт ли автор статьи из заглавного топика о текстах Праджняпарамиты 1 века н.э. Иначе 29 страниц здесь исписаны зря.


Дорогой Германн, разве можем мы сейчас ответить на такие серьезные научные вопросы? Да и сама наука может на них отвечать то так, то эдак, в зависимости от новых данных. Только сам искатель в глубине своего существа может ответить на вопросы по Палийскому Канону или Праджняпарамите. Да если даже вся археология в мире скажет, что Канон или Праджняпарамита - это просто бредовые фантазии экзальтированных индусов, этому нельзя будет верить, потому что организм говорит другое...

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если кому интересно, я верю, что Архаты способны на чудо: на сохранение содержания Сутт неизменным в веках.


Никакого чуда нет. Самхиты Вед так и сохранялись. Тренировалась и мелодика и форма и содержание рецитаций. Архатами, в буддийском смысле, они не были. И никаких Соборов не учреждалось, чтобы "тексты" сохранились неизменными - достаточно выполнять правила обучения без нарушений (хоть это и трудно) и вся "текстовая" парампара не исказиться.

Хафизы, в общем-то, тоже явно далеки от архатства.  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> В Вики вполне ничего статья есть статья по поводу этих коллекций: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandharan_Buddhist_texts


The Gandhāran Buddhist texts are the oldest Buddhist manuscripts yet discovered, dating from about the 1st century CE.[
т.е. согласно этой статьи датировка также с 1го века.

----------


## Германн

> Почему ничего подобного? По-моему, это были бы как минимум неслабые аргументы пересмотреть воззрения. Если что-то прям вот так железобетонно доказано, то насколько здравомыслящим надо быть, чтобы имея доказанную истину под рукой, придерживаться противоречащих взглядов? Пока же, (разумеется, лишь мое мнение) доказательная чаша весов на стороне тхеравады


Самая древняя полная рукопись буддийского канона - китайская Трипитака.
Вторые по древности полные манускрипты - тибетский Канджур и палийская Типитака.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почему ничего подобного? По-моему, это были бы как минимум неслабые аргументы пересмотреть воззрения. Если что-то прям вот так железобетонно доказано, то насколько здравомыслящим надо быть, чтобы имея доказанную истину под рукой, придерживаться противоречащих взглядов? Пока же, (разумеется, лишь мое мнение) доказательная чаша весов на стороне тхеравады


Уважаемый Антон, что значат в данном случае доказательства? Интеллект, логическое мышление - это лишь небольшая часть реальности. Логические доказательства можно выворачивать так или эдак (это я Вам, как профессионал, говорю). Вводя исподволь скрытые посылки, можно чисто логически прийти к чему угодно...

----------


## Akaguma

> Это описание одной из коллекций текстов. Всего их толи 4 то ли 5 ... включая японскую коллекцию.


Однако сутры праджняпарамиты только в этой коллекции. И самая ранняя из них датируется второй половиной 3 в. н.э. Как раз когда жил Нагарджуна. Т.е. ничего сенсационного.
Откуда вообще тогда инфа про 1 в. н.э.?

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Дорогой Германн, разве можем мы сейчас ответить на такие серьезные научные вопросы?


Я не Германн, но полагаю, что можем. Для этого нужен человек, который направит уточняющее письмо автору статьи, а лучше  - непосредственным исследователям вопроса, ну или экспертам, на которых в статье ссылались.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Дорогой Германн, разве можем мы сейчас ответить на такие серьезные научные вопросы? Да и сама наука может на них отвечать то так, то эдак, в зависимости от новых данных. Только сам искатель в глубине своего существа может ответить на вопросы по Палийскому Канону или Праджняпарамите. Да если даже вся археология в мире скажет, что Канон или Праджняпарамита - это просто бредовые фантазии экзальтированных индусов, этому нельзя будет верить, потому что организм говорит другое...


Эта тема посвящена научным данным. Прозвучало научное утверждение, что не существует текстов Праджняпарамиты 1 века н.э. - прямо противоположное статье из заглавного топика. Так что же получается, вся эта тема создана напрасно? Здесь обсуждается несуществующий предмет? Критику нужно уточнить. Если автор статьи из заглавного топика лжёт, то он лжёт. 
Так ли это, вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, прекрасное описание одной из четырех гандхарских коллекций (с фотографиями): http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de..._catalogue.pdf


У меня на полке оказывается эта книга и стоит. Подарили когда-то в монастыре тайского патриарха.  :Smilie: 
Там часть этих сутт выставлена.

----------


## Akaguma

> Так ли это, вот в чём вопрос.


Тут же привели каталог коллекции манускриптов, содержащих сутры праджняпарамиты. Самая ранняя 3 век н.э.
Сами посмотрите и убедитесь.

----------

Германн (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Эта тема посвящена научным данным. Прозвучало научное утверждение, что не существует текстов Праджняпарамиты 1 века н.э. - прямо противоположное статье из заглавного топика. Так что же получается, вся эта тема создана напрасно? Здесь обсуждается несуществующий предмет? Критику нужно уточнить. Если автор статьи из заглавного топика лжёт, то он лжёт. 
> Так ли это, вот в чём вопрос.


В собрании естm Astasahasrika prajnaparamita и Ваджрачхедика праджняпарамита.

----------


## Германн

> На совести автора.
> 
> Германн, вот без всякого двойного смысла, по-честному хочу спросить: зачем Вам это надо? Вера ведь не требует оправдания или обосновния какой-то фактологией, если она действительно вера. Вот Ондрий (по-моему он) выше написал типа: "а если завтра найдут древний текст, что буддизм - это одна из школ например джайнизма, что тогда будем делать". И действительно что? Не верить? Или начнем опять обосновывать?
> А все эти стремления к победам в формуных диспутах любой ценой по-моему в буддизме имеют свое название.
> 
> Удачи.


Вы ответили, я в свою очередь отвечаю на Ваш вопрос: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post523596

----------

Shus (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я не Германн, но полагаю, что можем. Для этого нужен человек, который направит уточняющее письмо автору статьи, а лучше  - непосредственным исследователям вопроса, ну или экспертам, на которых в статье ссылались.


Тогда надо избрать тайным голосованием такого человека-эксперта, который наконец закончит эту братоубийственную войну  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, прекрасное описание одной из четырех гандхарских коллекций (с фотографиями): http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de..._catalogue.pdf


В этой коллекции есть махаянские сутры. Но они датированы 6-7 веком.

Забавно. Получается что мальчика-то и не было )))
Сыр бор на 29 страниц из-за "ничего" ))

Впредь надо быть более бдительным и сразу вопрошать у непонятных девочек откуда дровишки ))

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А кстати, *откуда* это утверждение об обнаружении махаянской сутры в Гандхаре? Вводная статья (приведённая в начале этой темы форума) написана обиженой девочкой-махаянисткой, которая поспорила со своим парнем-тхеравадином. Так что статья в этом плане левак.


Причем левак такого же уровня, как и данная тема, с тролльским названием и абсолютно безумными идеями, вбрасываемыми двумя троллями, которые удачно спелись, и работают в паре уже не в первой антитхеравадинской теме на БФ.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> В этой коллекции есть махаянские сутры. Но они датированы 6-7 веком.
> 
> Забавно. Получается что мальчика-то и не было )))
> Сыр бор на 29 страниц из-за "ничего" ))


Mahayana Sutra датирована второй половиной 3 века (стр. 18).
Буддийский гибридный санскрит.

Да, это не 1 век н.э. 
Заглавный топик - фтопку.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почему ничего подобного? По-моему, это были бы как минимум неслабые аргументы пересмотреть воззрения. Если что-то прям вот так железобетонно доказано, то насколько здравомыслящим надо быть, чтобы имея доказанную истину под рукой, придерживаться противоречащих взглядов? Пока же, (разумеется, лишь мое мнение) доказательная чаша весов на стороне тхеравады


Для того, чтобы пересмотреть воззрения, нужно принять другие аргументы не только головой, но и животом... 

В голову можно вложить все, что угодно, но вот в живот - дудки  :Smilie: .

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Тогда надо избрать тайным голосованием такого человека-эксперта, который наконец закончит эту братоубийственную войну .


*Кто хорошо английским владеет и сможет верно задать уточняющий вопрос?* Моего разговорного английского хватит только на то, чтобы спросить как у них у всех дела, чем они сейчас занимаются и пожелать им всего хорошего  :Big Grin: 
К слову, это нормальная практика вот так вот брать и уточнять, когда чего-то непонятно. И не важно, что является предметом разговора. Хоть законопроект, подписанный президентом - для этого у них пресс-служба есть.

----------

Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> *Кто хорошо английским владеет и сможет верно задать уточняющий вопрос?* Моего разговорного английского хватит только на то, чтобы спросить как у них у всех дела, чем они сейчас занимаются и пожелать им всего хорошего 
> К слову, это нормальная практика вот так вот брать и уточнять, когда чего-то непонятно. И не важно, что является предметом разговора. Хоть законопроект, подписанный президентом - для этого у них пресс-служба есть.


Ну, в знатоках англицкого здесь недостатка нет. Практически вся Тхеравада его знает. Ну и остальные тоже туда-сюда  :Smilie: . Так што главное - текст, а уж перевести - переведем за минуту  :Wink: .

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В середине 20 века был опасный прецедент: 7 томов правок. Хорошо, что все они были задокументированы, и что ещё сохраняются более ранние тексты ПК.


Вы уже несколько раз это написали. И не разу не написали откуда вы взяли эту информацию о 7 томах правок? ТАК ОТКУДА? Ответьте уже, хоть на один вопрос.

----------


## Akaguma

> Сыр бор на 29 страниц из-за "ничего" ))


Зато прикольно. Почти всех забрызгало...  :Big Grin:

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Зато прикольно. Почти всех забрызгало...


Это да. Это единственное, за счёт чего БФ живёт )))

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Миряне же махаянисты были в основном царями.


Не густо мирян тогда в махаяне было. Хотя если иметь богатую фантазию, то можно представить какой-нибудь махаянский, религиозный праздник того времени, на который собралось несколько тысяч мирян... и все как один цари  :Big Grin:

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Зато прикольно. Почти всех забрызгало...


На самом деле, тема - не пустая. В бэкграунде остается фундаментальный вопрос: "Насколько можно доверять текстам и вообще всему тому, что слышал, но сам не пережил?"

Материал, который обычно под рукой - это косвенные свидетельства о косвенных свидетельствах...

----------


## Fyodor

> Однако сутры праджняпарамиты только в этой коллекции. И самая ранняя из них датируется второй половиной 3 в. н.э. Как раз когда жил Нагарджуна. Т.е. ничего сенсационного.
> Откуда вообще тогда инфа про 1 в. н.э.?


Еще раз. Это тексты только из одной коллекции.
The Schøyen collection
The Buddhist works within Schøyen collection consists of birch bark, palm leaf and vellum manuscripts. They are thought to have been found in the Bamiyan caves, where refugees were seeking shelter. Most of these manuscripts were bought by a Norwegian collector, named Martin Schøyen, while smaller quantities are in possession of Japanese collectors.[2] These manuscripts date from the second to the 8th century CE. In addition to texts in Gandhāri, the Schøyen collection also contains important early sutric material in Sanskrit.[9]
тексты из 
*Schøyen collection* действительно датируются со 2го по 8ой век. 

А вот следующая коллекция:
The Senior Collection
The Senior collection was bought by R. Senior, a British collector. The Senior collection may be slightly younger than the British Library collection. It consists almost entirely of canonical sutras, and, like the British Library collection, was written on birch bark and stored in clay jars.[5] The jars bear inscriptions referring to Macedonian rather than Indian month names, as is characteristic of the Kaniska era from which they derive.[6] There is a "strong likelihood that the Senior scrolls were written, at the earliest, in the latter part of the first century A.D., or, perhaps more likely, in the first half of the second century. This would make the Senior scrolls slightly but significantly later than the scrolls of the British Library collection, which have been provisionally dated to the first half of the first century."[7] 
*Датируют с первого века*

*А вот и самая большая коллекция*
The British Library Collection
In 1994 the British Library acquired a group of some eighty Gandharan manuscript fragments from the first half of the 1st century. They were written on birch bark and stored in clay jars, which preserved them. They are thought to have been found in eastern Afghanistan (Bamiyan, Jalalabad, Hadda, which were part of Gandhara), and the clay jars were buried in ancient monasteries. A team has been at work, trying to decipher the manuscripts: three volumes have appeared to date (2009). The manuscripts were written in Gāndhārī using the Kharoṣṭhī script, and are therefore sometimes also called the Kharosthi Manuscripts.
*Которая также датируется первым веком*

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012), Tong Po (20.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Почему же Будда тогда не только не рассказал об этом своим ученикам, чья карма была наиболее благоприятной, и чьи заслуги и способности позволяли развивать джханы и достигать архатства в предельно короткие сроки, но и сказал, что "ничего не утаил в кулаке?"


В этой теме нам популярно разъяснили, что Палийский Канон, а значит и все, что в нем написано, новодел злобных тхеравадинов. На самом деле все было так, как описывается в махаянских сутрах, где основными учениками были бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, а архаты - нерадивыми и эгоистичными хинаянистами, захотевшими освобождения только для себя, и зависшие в самадхи, которое они приняли за ниббану. Но добрые бодхисаттвы во главе с Буддой Майтрейей выведут в будущем их из этого сомнамбулического состояния, и наставят на путь истинный  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aion

> "Насколько можно доверять текстам и вообще всему тому, что слышал, но сам не пережил?"


Дык, насколько слух позволяет, см. ПРИЗНАНИЕ ГОЛОСОВ

----------

Дмитрий С (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

http://www.washington.edu/uwpress/bo...sbuddhist.html
Вот ссылка на работы профессора Ричарда Саломона который также давал интервью для статьи.

----------

Германн (19.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В этой теме нам популярно разъяснили, что Палийский Канон, а значит и все, что в нем написано, новодел злобных тхеравадинов. На самом деле все было так, как описывается в махаянских сутрах, где основными учениками были бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, а архаты - нерадивыми и эгоистичными хинаянистами, захотевшими освобождения только для себя, и зависшие в самадхи, которое они приняли за ниббану. Но добрые бодхисаттвы во главе с Буддой Майтрейей выведут в будущем их из этого сомнамбулического состояния, и наставят на путь истинный


Дабы разрешить этот спор, предлагаю всем немедленно "зависнуть в самадхи" и проверить, ниббана ли это??

----------


## Zom

> Schøyen collection действительно датируются со 2го по 8ой век.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Ага, вот только никаких махаянских сутр 2 века в них нет. Не говоря уж о первом.

----------

Германн (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Что значит на совести автора, Shus? Вы ясно утверждаете, что раньше переводов Локакшемы (Lokakṣema) 2-го века , рукописей Махаяны нет. Выходит, автор статьи из заглавного топика лжёт. А если автор статьи лжёт, то что мы обсуждаем 29 страниц? Или он не лжёт, а просто Вы не знали про рукописи Праджняпарамиты 1 века?


Конечно лжет, уже много раз об этом сказали.

----------


## Германн

> Вы уже несколько раз это написали. И не разу не написали откуда вы взяли эту информацию о 7 томах правок? ТАК ОТКУДА? Ответьте уже, хоть на один вопрос.


Исходный пост здесь: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post518621

Что-то было неправильно понято?

----------


## Zom

> Конечно лжет, уже много раз об этом сказали.


Уверен, это всё из-за женского эмансипэ .. ))

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Еще раз. Это тексты только из одной коллекции.


Знаю. Еще раз: конкретно сутры праджняпарамиты есть только в ней. О них и разговор.

----------

Германн (19.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Ага, вот только никаких махаянских сутр 2 века в них нет. Не говоря уж о первом.


Интуиция? Или Вы работаете над их переводом в Британии вместе с профессором Соломоном?

----------


## Zom

> Интуиция? Или Вы работаете над их переводом в Британии вместе с профессором Соломоном?


А ссылки выше почитать недосуг?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Исходный пост здесь: 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post518621
> 
> Что-то было неправильно понято?


Только у вас разночтения, имеющиеся в 7 томах Канона, магическим образом превратились в 7 томов исправлений  :Wink:

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Германн (19.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Mahayana Sutra датирована второй половиной 3 века (стр. 18).
> Буддийский гибридный санскрит.
> 
> Да, это не 1 век н.э. 
> Заглавный топик - фтопку.


Думаю после этого, на юбилейной 30-ой странице, тему можно закрывать.

----------


## Германн

Очевидно, автор статьи из заглавного топика смешал два факта: рукописи Праджняпарамиты и рукописи Сутр 1 века. В этой коллекции они не совпадают. Древнейшая  Махаянская рукопись датируется второй половиной 3-го века, что соответствует годам жизни Нагарджуны.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы же знаете, как обстоит дело с провозглашением архатства в Тхераваде)) Если вы мирянин, вы об этом не узнаете (если я ничего не путаю). Но я уверен, что строгое следование Винае и традиции, по-крайней мере, отдалит конец Дхаммы на как можно более долгий срок.
> 
> Вообще говоря, я не люблю критиковать Махаяну, хотя не согласен со многими вещами в ней. И участвовать в подобных спорах тоже, бесполезно это. Но сегодня я что-то перечитал тредов вроде Махаяна vs Тхеравада, новоделов, сект и так далее


Увы, не знаю. и даже не знаю, чему верить. Мне искренне не понятно, куда и когда исчезли архаты в Тхераваде.

Видимо поэтому и считаю, что упадок Дхармы уже случился, был долгим и потребовались махасиддхи, чтобы возродить ее. Дхарма протекла через крайне узкий ручеек передачи и нет ни одного региона, где бы линии не восстанавливались. 

Я не думаю, что мнение каких-либо участников этого форума выражает мнение представляемых ими традиций.

----------

Fyodor (19.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Уважаемые участники дискуссии углубились в обсуждение следующих тезисов статьи:
> 1. Единого корня нет. 
> 2. Самого достоверного источника изначального буддизма нет, ПК им также не является.
> 3. Тексты махаяны древнее, чем это считалось ранее. 
> 
> Но при этом упускается ещё один тезис:
> 4. Попытка зафиксировать, попытка создать нечто вечное и неизменное – эти действия идут в разрез с самим учением Будды.     
> 
> Иными словами:
> ...


Ok пускай пункт 3 жестко опровергнут. Хотя мне это не понятно, первый век как время существования махаянских сутр упоминается и вдругих источниках 
Aṣṭasāhasrikā Prajñāpāramitā
Western scholars have traditionally considered the earliest sūtra in the Prajñāpāramitā class to be the Aṣṭasāhasrikā Prajñāpāramitā Sūtra or "Perfection of Wisdom in 8,000 Lines", which was probably put in writing in the 1st century BCE.[4] This chronology is based on the views of Edward Conze, who largely considered dates of translation into other languages. The first translation of the Aṣṭasāhasrikā Prajñāpāramitā into Chinese occurred in the 2nd century CE. This text also has a corresponding version in verse format, called the Ratnaguṇasaṃcaya Gāthā, which some believe to be slightly older because it is not written in standard literary Sanskrit. However, these findings rely on late-dating Indian texts, in which verses and mantras are often kept in more archaic forms.

Если в этих текстах ранние упоминания махаяны или нет мне не понятно, нужно разбираться. Может действительно письмо автору напишу. 
В любом случае ценность статьи касательно других вопросов это никоим образом не опровергает.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ok пускай пункт 3 жестко опровергнут. Хотя мне это не понятно, первый век как время появления махаянских сутр упоминается и вдругих источниках


Так считается в современной буддологии (в той же энциклопедии философии буддизма РАН). Но это текстологическая датировка, не источниковедческая, не археологическая. Поэтому - всё ещё спорная.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Если в этих текстах ранние упоминания махаяны или нет мне не понятно, нужно разбираться. Может действительно письмо автору напишу.


Лучше не автору, а прямо вот сюда: http://gandhari.org/a_contact.php
Ну а потом можно и автору  :Smilie:  http://lindaheuman.com/Linda_Heuman_contact.htm

----------

Германн (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Не густо мирян тогда в махаяне было. Хотя если иметь богатую фантазию, то можно представить какой-нибудь махаянский, религиозный праздник того времени, на который собралось несколько тысяч мирян... и все как один цари


Негусто, как и говорится в предании. Большая часть первых махаянистов были не людьми. Но люди тоже были: собравшиеся в окрестностях Раджагрихи Бодхисаттвы, во главе с учениками Будды Шакьямуни Манджушри, Ваджрапани, Майтрейей.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post523596

----------


## Fyodor

> Лучше не автору, а прямо вот сюда: http://gandhari.org/a_contact.php
> Ну а потом можно и автору  http://lindaheuman.com/Linda_Heuman_contact.htm


Ok завтра утром напишу. Сегодня только на медитацию время осталось.

----------

Германн (19.11.2012), Дмитрий С (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Эта тема посвящена научным данным. Прозвучало научное утверждение, что не существует текстов Праджняпарамиты 1 века н.э. - прямо противоположное статье из заглавного топика. Так что же получается, вся эта тема создана напрасно? Здесь обсуждается несуществующий предмет? Критику нужно уточнить. Если автор статьи из заглавного топика лжёт, то он лжёт. 
> Так ли это, вот в чём вопрос.


Германн, автор статьи - журналист. В своей статье не ссылается ни на один научный источник, кроме факта самой находки. Поэтому эту статью можно считать личными размышлениями автора, но никак не аргументом.

И вообще странная у вас "научная логика" основанная исключительно на археологии. Как уже писалось ранее с такой логикой сутры Махаяны древнее Вед (можно и письмецо по этому поводу на востоковедческий факультет чиркунть). А произведения Пушкина нужно датировать моментом выхода книги (журнала) в печать если не были найдены рукописи. Возможно что-то в таком случае он написал посмертно...

----------

Vidyadhara (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Так ведь вопрос в правомочности претензий Тхеравады на исключительную преемственность о Будды без единого искажения, вставки или утери. Именно это подвергается сомнению. это практически единственный аргумент тхеравады, в конкуренции с другими традициями. при том, что не предъявлен плод этой самой высшей истинности. Что бы ни утверждалось тхеравадинами, отсутствие живых архатов делает идеал недостижимым. Фактическое значение имеет только стаж. Если это высшая цель, то буддизм кончился. Но я верю, что это не так. И сейчас можно достичь архатства, освободиться полностью, завершить работу жизни и смерти.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, автор статьи - журналист. В своей статье не ссылается ни на один научный источник, кроме факта самой находки. Поэтому эту статью можно считать личными размышлениями автора, но никак не аргументом.
> 
> И вообще странная у вас "научная логика" основанная исключительно на археологии. Как уже писалось ранее с такой логикой сутры Махаяны древнее Вед (можно и письмецо по этому поводу на востоковедческий факультет чиркунть). А произведения Пушкина нужно датировать моментом выхода книги (журнала) в печать если не были найдены рукописи. Возможно что-то в таком случае он написал посмертно...


Это не странная логика, а поиск способа закрыть тему с вторичностью Махаяны. Пока нет археологических данных о древности Сутр Махаяны, любые датировки буддологии так и останутся спорными. Археология имеет статус строгой дисциплины: радиоуглеродный анализ, как метод, строг. Конечно, было бы прекрасно найти рукописи Сутр Махаяны древней второй половины 3-го века. Чисто текстологически, Праджняпарамита содержит мнемотехнические признаки устной передачи: эти Сутры могут относительно легко запоминаться, и до сих пор учатся наизусть. Ничто не мешает изустной передаче Сутр Праджняпарамиты на протяжении 2500 лет, и ничто не мешает переписке больших Сутр Махаяны в царских семьях и сохранении их в ступах-реликвариях. Но чтобы из  предмета веры это перешло в бесспорный факт, нужна археология. Иначе всё это так и останется верой.

----------

Ersh (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2012), Кунсанг (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Если я правильно понял, в этой коллекции нет ни одного палийского текста - и ни одного текста, который имел бы палийский текст в качестве калькированного эквивалента.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так ведь вопрос в правомочности претензий Тхеравады на исключительную преемственность о Будды без единого искажения, вставки или утери. Именно это подвергается сомнению. это практически единственный аргумент тхеравады, в конкуренции с другими традициями. при том, что не предъявлен плод этой самой высшей истинности. Что бы ни утверждалось тхеравадинами, отсутствие живых архатов делает идеал недостижимым. Фактическое значение имеет только стаж. Если это высшая цель, то буддизм кончился. Но я верю, что это не так. И сейчас можно достичь архатства, освободиться полностью, завершить работу жизни и смерти.


Думаю, есть у них и живые архаты, и те, кто ушел, освободившись, как Вы любите говорить, от жизни и смерти.  Просто такие вещи не афишировались, наверно. 

Мне, наоборот, кажется очень подозрительным появление целой кучи "просветленных" в разных школах, которые были объявлены таковыми в своей узкой "тусовке". 

В то, что можно освободиться здесь и сейчас (доктрина внезапного просветления), я, как и Вы, верю. Но не верю в "массовое производство Будд"  :Smilie: .

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Митяй (19.11.2012), Сергей Ч (19.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если я правильно понял, в этой коллекции нет ни одного палийского текста - и ни одного текста, который имел бы палийский текст в качестве калькированного эквивалента.


Есть там такие тексты. Несколько сутт из Дигха никаи, самые первые в PDF файле. И это, наскока я знаю, далеко не всё. Дост. Суджато писал о том, что в Гандхаре нашли 2/3 "палийской" Дигхи. А это порядка 20 сутт. Помню где-то даже попадался список этих сутт на Гандхарском и его соответствие с палийской Дигха Никаей.

Кроме того, сутта о Носороге - это вообще классика жанра - Суттанипата. Плюс там же нашли Дхаммападу. Может ещё что - надо глянуть подробнее.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что бы ни утверждалось тхеравадинами, отсутствие живых архатов делает идеал недостижимым.


BTR, Ваше неуемное желание померяться архатами традиций выглядит ещё хуже, чем "претензии Тхеравады на исключительную преемственность о Будды без единого искажения, вставки или утери."  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Zom, посудите сами. Махапаринирвана: текст - кхарошти (не пали). Есть разночтения с аналогом пали (текст не калькированный). 2-3 века - датировка рукописи.
Налицо несоответствие идее о том, что Палийский канон - самый древний, исходный. Ни по языку, ни по единству содержания. Вы готовы согласиться с тем, что ПК это неточный пересказ канона Дхармагуптаки или Махишасаки?

----------


## Zom

Ну и что? Главное что содержимое совпадает, никаких новых доктрин и идей не вводится. Разница может тока в перестановке фраз.

Аналогично и с китайскими агамами. Они тоже не буква-в-букву с палийскими идут. Но все важные детали и смысл - всё чётко совпадает.

----------

Vidyadhara (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ну и что? Главное что содержимое совпадает, никаких новых доктрин и идей не вводится. Разница может тока в перестановке фраз.
> 
> Аналогично и с китайскими агамами. Они тоже не буква-в-букву с палийскими идут. Но все важные детали и смысл - всё чётко совпадает.


"Главное"? 
А в Тхераваде есть такое правило интерпретации, как опора на значение, а не на слова?

----------


## Zom

Чтоб опираться на значение, нужно опираться на слова. А чтоб опираться на слова, нужно опираться на значение. Такой вам коан - решайте )

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Вопрос-то был конкретный, без "воды". Меня критерии правильности интерпретаций ПК в Тхераваде интересуют в связи с 4-мя разными трактовками тхеравадинами конечной нирваны.

----------


## Топпер

> Очевидно, автор статьи из заглавного топика смешал два факта: рукописи Праджняпарамиты и рукописи Сутр 1 века. В этой коллекции они не совпадают. Древнейшая  Махаянская рукопись датируется второй половиной 3-го века, что соответствует годам жизни Нагарджуны.


Всё правильно. И, согласитесь, получился в итоге хороший, годный вброс. Очень журналистский приём  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Меня критерии правильности интерпретаций ПК в Тхераваде интересуют в связи с 4-мя разными трактовками тхеравадинами конечной нирваны.


Так в чём проблема. Читайте палийские канонические комментарии и под-комментарии.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы готовы согласиться с тем, что ПК это неточный пересказ канона Дхармагуптаки или Махишасаки?


Нет т.к. указанные школы появились позднее, в результате расколов.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Нет т.к. указанные школы появились позднее, в результате расколов.


Вот и я не готов признавать школы Шравакаяны как исходное общебуддийское Учение, так как школы Шравак  появились в результате игнорирования и непризнания Учений Махаяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и я не готов признавать школы Шравакаяны как исходное общебуддийское Учение, так как школы Шравак  появились в результате игнорирования и непризнания Учений Махаяны.


Это чем-либо возможно подтвердить? 
Насколько я знаю, современная буддология не на пустом месте оперирует следующим соотношением: ранняя Сангха - школьный период - появление махаяны. То, что махаяна появилась раньше школьного периода заявляете только вы. Ни от кого более я таких выводов не слышал.

----------

Shus (20.11.2012), Vidyadhara (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, Ваше неуемное желание померяться архатами традиций выглядит ещё хуже, чем "претензии Тхеравады на исключительную преемственность о Будды без единого искажения, вставки или утери."


Мало ли что и как выглядит. Я за взаимное уважение. Когда уважение забывается я напоминаю. Исчезновение архатов - огромное отличие от раннего Буддизма. На мой взгляд, конечно. Так что, нечем тхеравадинам гордиться. такая же традиция как и все, ничем не выдающаяся. Хорошая, но не исключительная. и уж точно не дающая права на пренебрежительные заявления о других традициях.

----------

Fyodor (20.11.2012), Еше Нинбо (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Исчезновение архатов - огромное отличие от раннего Буддизма. На мой взгляд, конечно. Так что, нечем тхеравадинам гордиться. такая же традиция как и все, ничем не выдающаяся. Хорошая, но не исключительная.


Тайские, бирманские и ланкийские пещеры и леса полны архатов. Тысячи их там. 
Докажите, что это не так.

----------

Vidyadhara (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Зачем мне это доказывать? Это же вы их скрываете зачем-то

----------

Fyodor (20.11.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (20.11.2012), Еше Нинбо (20.11.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Это не странная логика, а поиск способа закрыть тему с вторичностью Махаяны. Пока нет археологических данных о древности Сутр Махаяны, любые датировки буддологии так и останутся спорными. Археология имеет статус строгой дисциплины: радиоуглеродный анализ, как метод, строг.


На несостоятельность  исключительно археологических методов относительно древних текстов я вам указал. Иначе вам нужно признать, что Веды - это "новодел", а Пушкин писал посмертно.

----------

Shus (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Увы, не знаю. и даже не знаю, чему верить. Мне искренне не понятно, куда и когда исчезли архаты в Тхераваде.


Только Будда и Араханты, развившие иддхи видения умов других существ, могут видеть кто конкретно достиг арахантства. В тхераваде же не принято объявлять себя Арахантом, во-первых это была лишь привилегия Будды, во-вторых вести такие разговоры вне Сангхи - нарушение Винаи, в третьих Араханты обладают совершенной скромностью и не будут без особой нужды говорить о своем достижении даже монахам. Поэтому Араханты, достижения которых подтвердил Будда, давно умерли, а те кто достиг Арахантства после Париниббаны Будды, не особо афишировали это, так как это не принято. Но как правило, человека с какими то видимыми достижениями и высокой Мудростью, монахи и миряне начинают считать Арахантом, передавая по сарафанному радио свои наблюдения и выводы, почему они так считают, и расказывая чудесные истории о своем кумире. Но, то что кто-то кого-то считает Арахантом, совершенно не означает, что тот монах действительно Арахант.

Позавчера Паньяанната спросил у Учителя: "Есть ли сейчас в мире хотя бы 5 Арахантов, есть ли смысл вообще стремиться к Арахантству, если оно может быть уже не достижимо в наше время?" 
На что Учитель ответил ему: "Если кто-то скажет, что тот или иной монах Арахант, или он лично знает Араханта, и даже если это скажет очень авторитетный монах, то вера в эти слова, будет всего лишь верой авторитету, верой в чужие слова, которые суть лишь ярлыки, а не реальность. Совершенствуйтесь в медитации, и тогда со временем вы достигните стадии, на которой вы ясно увидите, что Араханты в мире есть, а до тех пор, это будут лишь спекуляции и слепая вера авторитету, а не прямое знание".

----------

Magan Poh (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Zom, посудите сами. Махапаринирвана: текст - кхарошти (не пали). Есть разночтения с аналогом пали (текст не калькированный). 2-3 века - датировка рукописи.
> Налицо несоответствие идее о том, что Палийский канон - самый древний, исходный. Ни по языку, ни по единству содержания. Вы готовы согласиться с тем, что ПК это неточный пересказ канона Дхармагуптаки или Махишасаки?


Кхароштхи не язык, а алфавит. Сам текст или на пали, или на санскрите.
Правильно написать так: "кхарштхи (не брахми)".

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Зачем мне это доказывать? Это же вы их скрываете зачем-то


А может не выпячиваем и грамоты верительные не выдаем, чтоб на стенку вешать?

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Если подвести итог, то создание этой темы, было проигрышным изначально. Провокационное название топика; непроверенная, явно левая информация в стартовом сообщении; отстаивание абсолютно глупых и немыслимых идей, не подкрепленное ничем, кроме жажды доказать свою правоту; повторение как мантры по кругу одних и тех же не доказанных тезисов в трололо-стиле, порой откровенные передергивания и ложь. В общем, очередное мазохистское усаживание в лужу, с выявлением более выигрышной позиции тхеравады, по всем позициям диспута. Если это была очередная попытка как-то дискредитировать тхераваду и Палийский Канон, то она была крайне неудачной и провальной, а результат оказался прямо противоположным  :Cool:

----------


## Akaguma

Гандхарские манускрипты были найдены географически севернее современной Индии, там уже континентальный сухой климат плюс рукописи запечатаны в горшках и зарыты (или заложены в ступы). Это вам не Шри Ланка, не Тайланд и не Мьянма с тропическим супервлажным климатом  :Smilie:  Сохранять 20 веков бересту или пальмовые листья в таких условиях практически не реально.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это чем-либо возможно подтвердить? 
> Насколько я знаю, современная буддология не на пустом месте оперирует следующим соотношением: ранняя Сангха - школьный период - появление махаяны. То, что махаяна появилась раньше школьного периода заявляете только вы. Ни от кого более я таких выводов не слышал.


Строго доказать нельзя. Можно только верить предание Махаяны. В раннем школьном периоде, Махаяне соответствуют школы Махасангхики: но в традиции Махаяны, они тоже относятся к Шравакам, главной роли в создании канона Махаяны не сыгравшим.
Современная буддология считает ранней Махаяной Махасангхику. Это отличается от преданий. Будон Ринчендуб, который разделяет историю Соборов Шравак и историю Махаяны, был уже процитирован.

----------


## Германн

> Кхароштхи не язык, а алфавит. Сам текст или на пали, или на санскрите.
> Правильно написать так: "кхарштхи (не брахми)".


Хорошо, но я не встретил указаний на то, что язык пали. Текст отнесён к школе Дхармагуптака, от аналога в ПК он отличается. Пали и санскрит - разные языки.

----------


## Германн

> На несостоятельность  исключительно археологических методов относительно древних текстов я вам указал. Иначе вам нужно признать, что Веды - это "новодел", а Пушкин писал посмертно.


Видите ли, то, что работает по отношению к Пушкину и Ведам, не работает по отношению к Махаяне. Потому что есть догма, что Махаяна возникла позже Шравакаяны. Противопоставить догме можно только радиоуглеродный анализ и археологические манускрипты. Современная буддология тут не указ. Для науки, источник Тхеравады - Стхавиравада, источник Махаяны - Махасангхика.

----------


## Германн

> Так в чём проблема. Читайте палийские канонические комментарии и под-комментарии.


И это был "ответ" на вопрос, есть ли в Тхераваде такое правило интерпретации, как опора на значение, а не на слова. В канонических комментариях и под-комментариях описаны правила интерпретации текста ПК? Где именно? Для меня нереально найти это место самостоятельно.

----------


## Германн

http://webshus.ru/?p=11169
Хиракава (спасибо Shus за перевод) сообщает, что: 
"Самое раннее упоминание названия буддистской школы найдено в надписи на колонне с львиной капителью, обнаруженной в Матхуре. Эта надпись сообщает о пожертвовании ступы и монастыря всему сообществу Сарвастивадинов (другими словами, подарок не ограничивается монахами какого-либо монастыря Сарвастивады, а предназначен всему сообществу). Название школы Махасангхика так же присутствует в этой надписей, причем имя генерал-губернатора Раджулы (Rajula), упоминаемое в тексте этой надписи, позволяет ученым датировать ее 10 г. н.э."

Махасангхика археологически датируется 1 веком.
Так же, эпиграфика из Кара-Тепе, с 1 века существовавшего, важна.

----------


## Кунсанг

О бодхисаттвах Алекс Берзин в сравнительном анализе:

Бодхисаттвы

Важно понимать, что хинаянские школы всё же утверждают: прежде чем стать буддой, нужно следовать пути бодхисаттвы. И у хинаяны, и у махаяны есть свои рассказы-джатаки, и в них описаны предыдущие жизни Будды Шакьямуни, в которых он был бодхисаттвой. Даже многие цари Шри-Ланки, начиная с царя Сири Сангхабодхи в III веке нашей эры, называли себя бодхисаттвами. Конечно, это немного запутанная история: в то время в Шри-Ланке уже распространилась махаяна. Трудно сказать, появились ли эти короли-бодхисаттвы до её влияния, но они существовали. Ещё более удивительно, что в V веке нашей эры старейшины Анурадхапуры – столицы Шри-Ланки – объявили великого тхеравадинского мастера абхидхармы Буддхагхошу воплощением бодхиситтвы Майтрейи.

Махаяна считает, что в текущем «счастливом эоне» появится тысяча будд, которые положат начало вселенским религиям, и что на протяжении других мировых эпох было и будет ещё множество будд. При этом любой человек может стать буддой, поскольку каждый обладает факторами природы будды, позволяющими достичь этого состояния. Хинаяна не говорит о природе будды, однако в традиции тхеравады встречаются упоминания о сотнях будд прошлого: в одной из сутр двадцать семь из них перечислены по именам. Прежде чем стать буддами, все они были бодхисаттвами. Тхеравада утверждает, что в будущем появятся бесчисленные будды, в том числе Майтрейя, и что каждый, кто практикует десять далеко ведущих состояний ума, может стать буддой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В общем, очередное мазохистское усаживание в лужу, с выявлением более выигрышной позиции тхеравады, по всем позициям диспута.


В чём выигрыш-то? : )

----------


## Германн

Нигде не могу найти источник про бирманские пластины. Где-то читал, но где? Древнейший палийский манускрит, точнее надпись на пластинах, насколько помню, датируется 7-м веком. Первый текст Махаяны, на гибридном буддийском санскрите - 3-м веком.

----------


## Shus

> О бодхисаттвах Алекс Берзин начиная с царя Сири Сангхабодхи в III веке нашей эры, называли себя бодхисаттвами.


Цитату у Вас спрашивать не буду - все равно не найдете, а отправите к Берзину, который как историк, скажем вежливо, не очень котируется. 

Сири Cангабо (Siri Sanghabo, Sri Sanghabodhi) популярный персонаж ланкийских легенд и преданий. Он правил всего три года, а затем долго жил лесном монастыре  монахом. Прославился он тем, что сам себе отрубил голову и попросил отнести ее брату-узурпатору.
Наверное байка о "бодхисатве" отсюда выросла.
Еще он считается основателем популярного доселе на Шри Ланке астрологического культа "бали".

А ланкийские цари никогда и никак не отождествляли себя с бодхисатвами. Не царское это дело. Царское - чакравартин.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> http://webshus.ru/?p=11169
> Хиракава (спасибо Shus за перевод) сообщает, что: 
> "Самое раннее упоминание названия буддистской школы найдено в надписи на колонне с львиной капителью, обнаруженной в Матхуре. Эта надпись сообщает о пожертвовании ступы и монастыря всему сообществу Сарвастивадинов (другими словами, подарок не ограничивается монахами какого-либо монастыря Сарвастивады, а предназначен всему сообществу). Название школы Махасангхика так же присутствует в этой надписей, причем имя генерал-губернатора Раджулы (Rajula), упоминаемое в тексте этой надписи, позволяет ученым датировать ее 10 г. н.э."
> 
> Махасангхика археологически датируется 1 веком.
> Так же, эпиграфика из Кара-Тепе, с 1 века существовавшего, важна.


На самом деле эта надпись относится к спорной эпиграфике. Есть уже давнее и серьезное мнение, что это фальсификация более позднего времени, предпринятая в связи со спором за землю между монахами и властями.

Хиракава наверное добавил ее без комментариев от безысходности. :Smilie:

----------

Германн (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

У вас все истории, которые вам не годны, сводятся к сказкам и байкам. А если кто-то говорит что-то неподходящее даже из внутренней тхеравадинской традиции, то он конечно никакой не авторитет. И джатаки в Палийском каноне тоже не являются чем-то весомым скорее всего.

----------

Tong Po (20.11.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Ok завтра утром напишу. Сегодня только на медитацию время осталось.


2 письма отправил.

Пока готовил письма перечитал статью. Машинный перевод конечно редкостное ... 
Вы уж извините, я английский понимаю прекрасно, а вот переводчик из меня никакой  :Frown: 

Всем рекомендую читать в оригинале!  
Без регистрации можно читать здесь http://www.douban.com/group/topic/22375578/

По сути статья представляет собой компиляцию из интервью с:
Professor Collett Cox (University of Washington);
Professor Oskar von Hinüber (Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz);
Professor Paul Harrison (Stanford University);
Professor Richard Salomon ( University of Washington);
Все люди известные и имеют прямое отношение к расшифровке текстов.
От самой Линды в статье только вступление и концовка. Её ляпы - это её ляпы.
С другой стороны, я уверен, что части интервью представляют собой достоверную и важную информацию:

“That’s the further step that we’re taking, to dispense with the idea of the original because that is a kind of pipe dream or figment of the imagination,” says *Paul Harrison, a professor of religious studies at Stanford University and a member of the editorial board for the Schøyen Collection* (another recently discovered collection of ancient Buddhist manuscripts). Harrison is also a translator. As such, he gives us a hands-on report of how texts weather the practicalities of translation. To the extent that we are still holding onto that tree model, Harrison is about to pull the last leaves from our hands. Translators used to be guided by the notion, he explains, that if you put enough different versions of a sutra together, kept the overlap, and eliminated all the variance, eventually you could reconstruct the prototype.* “According to that model,” he says, “it’ll all narrow to a point. But basically what we are finding is that it doesn’t narrow to a point. The more we know, the more varied and indeterminate it is right at the beginning.” Trying to reconstruct the original version of any early sutra—the one that is unmediated, accurate, and complete— is now generally considered, in principle, futile.* Indeed, Harrison asks, “What are you aiming at?” Looking for such an original is ingrained, essentialist thinking, he says. 

Нету общего письменного корня, нету ...
Вообще это очень буддистская история получается. Пытаются найти что-то изначальное неизменное и твёрдое, а находят только бесконечные изменения.

----------

Shus (20.11.2012), Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> У вас все истории, которые вам не годны, сводятся к сказкам и байкам. А если кто-то говорит что-то неподходящее даже из внутренней тхеравадинской традиции, то он конечно никакой не авторитет. И джатаки в Палийском каноне тоже не являются чем-то весомым скорее всего.


Обычно я не отвечаю, когда переходят на личности, но для Вас сделаю исключение.

"Mahayanism reached Sri Lanka very early in the Christian era and it was probably early in the third century A.D.  In addition, we can not undervalue the strong activity of Mahayanism in the period of 273 - 301 A.D., during the reign of King Mahasena.21   Mahavamsa use the word 'Mahasatta', special designation of the Avalokitesvara Bodhisattva, for King Sirisanghabodhi, during the period of 247 - 249 A.D.22   Culavamsa says during the period of 337 - 365 A.D. king Buddhadasa lived as a Bodhisattva23, and King Dhatusena, who reigned in 455 - 475 A.D., was a fervent worshipper of the Bodhisattva ideal and he ordered making an image of Bodhisattva24."

Вот ссылка на статью: http://www.artsrilanka.org/essays/bo...tva/index.html

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> На что Учитель ответил ему: "Если кто-то скажет, что тот или иной монах Арахант, или он лично знает Араханта, и даже если это скажет очень авторитетный монах, то вера в эти слова, будет всего лишь верой авторитету, верой в чужие слова, которые суть лишь ярлыки, а не реальность. Совершенствуйтесь в медитации, и тогда со временем вы достигните стадии, на которой вы ясно увидите, что Араханты в мире есть, *а до тех пор, это будут лишь спекуляции и слепая вера авторитету, а не прямое знание*".


Золотые слова! Одни слепые спорят с другими о правильном пути движения.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Видите ли, то, что работает по отношению к Пушкину и Ведам, не работает по отношению к Махаяне.


 Э, смысл тогда в дискурсе, если обычная логика в нем работает? Так можно доказать любую теорию. 

Интересно какими критериями вы оцениваете сохранение сутр в царстве нагов? Надеюсь тоже радиоуглеродными? Или методы достоверности меняются в процессе личных представлений?

----------

Shus (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Обычно я не отвечаю, когда переходят на личности, но для Вас сделаю исключение.


Джатаки в ПК, где описывается как Будда в прошлых жизнях вел образ жизни бодхисаттвы вероятно тоже сведены к сказкам?

----------


## Германн

> На самом деле эта надпись относится к спорной эпиграфике. Есть уже давнее и серьезное мнение, что это фальсификация более позднего времени, предпринятая в связи со спором за землю между монахами и властями.
> 
> Хиракава наверное добавил ее без комментариев от безысходности.


Хорошо, значит в сухом остатке остаётся гибридно-санскритский текст Махаяны 3 века и палийский текст Тхеравады 7 века (бирманские пластины). Палийских манускриптов древнее бирманских пластин не знаю. Более древние манускрипты относятся (с научной т.зр.) к другим школам, не к Тхераваде.

----------


## Shus

> Джатаки в ПК, где описывается как Будда в прошлых жизнях вел образ жизни бодхисаттвы вероятно тоже сведены к сказкам?


Не провоцируйте.
Я веру, традицию и историческую науку не смешиваю.
Если же Вас покоробило слово "байка" - приношу извинение. Я имел в виду "народные предания" - этот король действительно очень популярен в устной традиции.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Хорошо, значит в сухом остатке остаётся гибридно-санскритский текст Махаяны 3 века и палийский текст Тхеравады 7 века (бирманские пластины). Палийских манускриптов древнее бирманских пластин не знаю. Более древние манускрипты относятся (с научной т.зр.) к другим школам, не к Тхераваде.


Вам виднее (в смысле методики).
ИМХО (не вдаваясь в подробности) собственно Махаяна начинается с периода праджняпарамиты (доктринально) и Гандхары (исторически). Все предыдущее, скажем так - "духовные предшественники и источники". Ну типа: многие великие реки получают имя собственное ниже места слияния нескольких более мелких рек.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не провоцируйте.
> Я веру, традицию и историческую науку не смешиваю.
> Если же Вас покоробило слово "байка" - приношу извинение. Я имел в виду "народные предания" - этот король действительно очень популярен в устной традиции.


Если традиция и историческая наука где-то противоречат друг другу, то это означает что одно из них является ложным.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только Будда и Араханты, развившие иддхи видения умов других существ, могут видеть кто конкретно достиг арахантства. В тхераваде же не принято объявлять себя Арахантом, во-первых это была лишь привилегия Будды, во-вторых вести такие разговоры вне Сангхи - нарушение Винаи, в третьих Араханты обладают совершенной скромностью и не будут без особой нужды говорить о своем достижении даже монахам. Поэтому Араханты, достижения которых подтвердил Будда, давно умерли, а те кто достиг Арахантства после Париниббаны Будды, не особо афишировали это, так как это не принято. Но как правило, человека с какими то видимыми достижениями и высокой Мудростью, монахи и миряне начинают считать Арахантом, передавая по сарафанному радио свои наблюдения и выводы, почему они так считают, и расказывая чудесные истории о своем кумире. Но, то что кто-то кого-то считает Арахантом, совершенно не означает, что тот монах действительно Арахант.
> 
> Позавчера Паньяанната спросил у Учителя: "Есть ли сейчас в мире хотя бы 5 Арахантов, есть ли смысл вообще стремиться к Арахантству, если оно может быть уже не достижимо в наше время?" 
> На что Учитель ответил ему: "Если кто-то скажет, что тот или иной монах Арахант, или он лично знает Араханта, и даже если это скажет очень авторитетный монах, то вера в эти слова, будет всего лишь верой авторитету, верой в чужие слова, которые суть лишь ярлыки, а не реальность. Совершенствуйтесь в медитации, и тогда со временем вы достигните стадии, на которой вы ясно увидите, что Араханты в мире есть, а до тех пор, это будут лишь спекуляции и слепая вера авторитету, а не прямое знание".


Видите, можно ясно увидеть, кто архат, а кто - нет. В чем же нескромность констатации факта? Будда заявил о себе, некоторые архаты заявляли о себе. В целом и мастера дзен весьма скромны. Однако отчего-то некоторые последователи тхеравады берут на себя смелость делать заявления, а не практиковаться в медитации. Это никак не делает чести таким последователям. Не нужно все превращать в соревнование. Вполне достаточно признать, что лично веришь в преимущества тхеравады, но точного достоверного знания истины пока нет.  Относиться уважительно к другим традициям - это нормально. Доброжелательность - важнейший фактор в медитации.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нету общего письменного корня, нету ...
> Вообще это очень буддистская история получается. Пытаются найти что-то изначальное неизменное и твёрдое, а находят только бесконечные изменения.


Если это то, к чему на данный момент Вы  пришли в своих поисках истинной Дхаммы, то Вам нужно изменить методику поисков,) ибо это ни что иное, как возникшее препятствие (ниварана), вследствии неумелого направления внимания, а именно - скептические сомнения (вичикиччха). Немного подробнее об этом здесь:
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/nya...hind.htm#doubt

Может тогда не нужно пытаться искать Дхамму Будды в зарытых горшках, а попробовать найти её в текстах существующих ныне буддийских традиций? )

"_Значимость "Саддхаммы_"

 В Саньютта Никае 16.13 Будда предупредил, что чистая Дхамма просуществует 500 лет после его смерти. Затем станет очень трудно выявить подлинное Учение, отделив его от фальшивки. Почему? Потому что хотя во всех этих многочисленных книгах содержится много Дхаммы, тут и там в них добавлена адхамма (т.е. противоположность подлинной Дхамме). Эти искажения разбросаны в текстах и заметны только тогда, когда вы очень хорошо и очень точно знаете ранние четыре никаи. В противном случае вам будет очень трудно отличить поздние книги от ранних. 

_Сравнение с торговлей золотом_

 В этой же сутте Будда сравнивает эту ситуацию с торговлей золотом. Он говорит, что в то время люди всё ещё были готовы покупать золото, так как на рынке предлагалось только чистое золото. Но однажды, как он говорит, люди научатся делать фальшивое золото такого качества, что его трудно будет отличить от реального золота. В таких условиях люди будут очень осторожны. Они будут неохотно покупать золото, поскольку будут бояться купить фальшивку. Аналогичным образом, говорит Будда, в будущем загрязнится Дхамма. Когда это произойдёт, будет очень трудно отделить истинную Дхамму от фальшивой, и люди начнут терять к ней интерес. Поэтому нам нужно озаботиться вопросом выяснения что является истинной Дхаммой."
(Дхаммавуддхо Тхера)

----------

Won Soeng (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Если традиция и историческая наука где-то противоречат друг другу, то это означает что одно из них является ложным.


По-моему Торчинов так не считал.

----------


## Akaguma

> Однако отчего-то некоторые последователи тхеравады берут на себя смелость делать заявления


Вы, батенька, что то спутали. Это как раз Вы из темы в тему берете на себя смелость делать заявление, что в Тхераваде нет Архатов, что это школа "мертвого слова". Безусловно, все Архаты и Будды собрались в  школе Кван Ум, успокойтесь уже.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы, батенька, что то спутали. Это как раз Вы из темы в тему берете на себя смелость делать заявление, что в Тхераваде нет Архатов, что это школа "мертвого слова". Безусловно, все Архаты и Будды собрались в  школе Кван Ум, успокойтесь уже.


Когда Вы успокаиваете свой ум, Вы тоже бросаетесь в крайности? Давайте не будем переходить на личности, у меня нет желания Вас обидеть. Я очень уважаю Тхераваду и прекрасно различаю амбиции неофитов от правильных взглядов и правильного образа жизни. Амбиции вполне устранимы. Если же они возбуждаются от одного лишь намека - кому стоит успокаивать ум?

----------


## Германн

В.В. Вертоградова, "Индийская эпиграфика из Кара-Тепе в старом Термезе. Проблемы дешифровки и интерпретации" М, "Вост. лит." РАН 1995. Стр. 41-42: 
"1) Какая школа (школы?) буддизма принесла это учение в район Термеза и возможно ли выявить хотя бы некоторые моменты буддийского учения, бытующего на Кара-Тепе? (...) В настоящее время на основе четырёх дарственных надписей кхароштхи (№ 2 кх, №6 кх, №36 кх, №63 кх) можно считать доказанным, что на Кара-Тепе пребывала школа махасангхика. Ещё четыре надписи кхроштхи свидетельствуют об этом косвенно. По данным надписей, со школой махасангхика связаны только тексты на сосудах общинного пользования. Эти надписи известны уже в ранний период жизни Кара-Тепе (до закладки ряда помещений и тем более до периода появления захоронений в отдельных пещерах). Известный текст школы Махасангхика "Махавасту" сохранил в колофоне более точное название северной разновидности этой школы - "Махасангхика-локоттаравада". (...) Теперь, если обратиться к каратепинским надписям, то можно сделать ряд наблюдений над характером буддийского учения на основании некоторых терминов и завершающих надписи призывов-заклинаний. Так, призыв на сосуде №36 кх, где упомянута школа махасангхика, по-видимому, относится к доктрине mahakaruna и провозглашает идею абсолютной любви и самопожертвования бодхисаттвы. Надо заметить, что некоторые исследователи соотносили концепцию mahakaruna с развитой Махаяной. В связи с этим те места из "Махавасту", где описывается mahakaruna-samprayaktam cittam, "сознание, охваченное махакаруной", такие исследователи, как Рахула и Сузуки, считали поздними интерполяциями. Однако провозглашение махакаруны в надписи махасангхиков из Кара-Тепе скорее свидетельствует об аутентичности указанных отрывков из "Махавасту" и о разработке этой школой доктрины mahakaruna как основного признака 8-го уровня бодхисаттвы, на котором последний становится не подверженным возвращению на более низкие уровни (avai-vartaka). О возможности смены школы махасангхика школой сарвастивада в Средней Азии высказал мнение Я.Харматта, который связывал употребление алфавита кхароштхи в Средней Азии со школой махасангхика, а алфавита брахми - со школой сарвастивада". 

Стр. 12-13: 
"Интересен призыв в №36 кх: [du]khami-sarvasattvanam-daho-va-ceda-bhavatu, "в страданиях всех живых существ пусть же будет сожжено сердце!" Этот призыв, впервые встречающийся в эпиграфике, определённо указывает на концепцию mahakaruna "великое сострадание", засвидетельствованную уже в школе Махасангхиков и развитую в Махаяне. Подобные призывы являлись самостоятельными предложениями, которые переписывались из других текстов, варьировались в разных вотивных надписях одного формуляра, порой не согласовываясь с основным текстом надписи".

Монастырь в Кара-Тепе основан махасангхиками (доктринально - махаянистами) в первом веке н.э. Каноны дочерних школ Махасангхики, очевидно, не совпадали с канонами дочерних школ Стхавиравады: в них содержались махаянские концепции.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> По-моему Торчинов так не считал.


Допустим, историческая наука точно определяет дату возникновения чего-либо. А традиция говорит другую дату, и тогда традиция ошибается.

----------


## Akaguma

> Если же они возбуждаются от одного лишь намека - кому стоит успокаивать ум?


Вот и успокойте свой ум по-поводу тхеравадинских архатов, медитируйте.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Золотые слова! Одни слепые спорят с другими о правильном пути движения.


Эти слова, касались исключительно определения чьего-либо арахантства. 
К слову, о споре тхеравадинов с махаянцами: махаяну на Ланке считают еретической школой, как и в других тхеравадинских странах. 
А разные политкорректные заигрывания в сторону махаянских идей, как правило появляются лишь у учителей, транслирующих Учение для западной публики, и вообще на международном уровне, по понятным причинам, связанным с западной политкорректностью, распространением на западе махаянских школ и вообще склонностью западных людей к религиозному синкретизму и эклетике в стиле нью-эйдж.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Допустим, историческая наука точно определяет дату возникновения чего-либо. А традиция говорит другую дату, и тогда традиция ошибается.


ИМХО, это вопрос о том насколько Вы сильны в своей вере.
Давайте на этом закончим. Тем более к теме топика это никакого отношения не имеет.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Если это то, к чему на данный момент Вы  пришли в своих поисках истинной Дхаммы, то Вам нужно изменить методику поисков,) ибо это ни что иное, как возникшее препятствие (ниварана), вследствии неумелого направления внимания, а именно - скептические сомнения (вичикиччха). Немного подробнее об этом здесь:
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/nya...hind.htm#doubt


Спасибо за ссылку и примеры, интересно.

Создание топика это не поиски, а примитивная человеческая реакция на "наезд" на уважаемую мной традицию. Хочется защитить то что в моей защите никак не нуждается. Что же касается "поиска истиной Дхармы" то это не про меня. Через простые, но ежедневные практики (+ чтение текстов) я сосредотачиваюсь на взращивании той веры и того понимания которым уже обладаю. Уверен, что вера и непреклонное стремление к постоянной практике по очищению сознания гораздо важней энциклопедических знаний.

К сожалению я ещё не достиг в своей практике таких высот что-бы слова "ересь" и "зло" по отношению к чему-то что я уважаю не вызывали во мне негативных эмоций и желания ответить.

----------

Tong Po (20.11.2012), Won Soeng (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эти слова, касались исключительно определения чьего-либо арахантства. 
> К слову, о споре тхеравадинов с махаянцами: махаяну на Ланке считают еретической школой, как и в других тхеравадинских странах. 
> А разные политкорректные заигрывания в сторону махаянских идей, как правило появляются лишь у учителей, транслирующих Учение для западной публики, и вообще на международном уровне, по понятным причинам, связанным с западной политкорректностью, распространением на западе махаянских школ и вообще склонностью западных людей к религиозному синкретизму и эклетике в стиле нью-эйдж.


Все течет, все меняется. Бывали и на Ланке времена, когда как раз тхераваду считали ущербным учением. Разве мнением большинства определяется истина? Значение имеет овладение практикой медитации, кого же так волнуют заигрывания или непримиримость?

----------

Дмитрий С (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Видите, можно ясно увидеть, кто архат, а кто - нет. В чем же нескромность констатации факта? Будда заявил о себе, некоторые архаты заявляли о себе. В целом и мастера дзен весьма скромны. Однако отчего-то некоторые последователи тхеравады берут на себя смелость делать заявления, а не практиковаться в медитации. Это никак не делает чести таким последователям. Не нужно все превращать в соревнование. Вполне достаточно признать, что лично веришь в преимущества тхеравады, но точного достоверного знания истины пока нет.  Относиться уважительно к другим традициям - это нормально. Доброжелательность - важнейший фактор в медитации.


Точно можно увидеть, *кто конкретно* Арахант, лишь самому достигнув Арахантства и развив идхи видения чужих умов. 
Но Будда дал "Зеркало Дхаммы", с помощью которого, любой практикующий может определить, *кто точно не Арахант*. Если человек ведет сексуальную жизнь, проявляет любые негативные эмоции, живет мирской жизнью, работает или занимается любой другой подобной мирской деятельностью, имеет пристрастия, жажду, сомнения, лжет или говорит грубые слова, показывает не понимание Дхаммы, то такой человек 100% не Арахант.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Митяй (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> В.В. Вертоградова, "Индийская эпиграфика из Кара-Тепе в старом Термезе. Проблемы дешифровки и интерпретации" М, "Вост. лит." РАН 1995. Стр. 41-42: 
> ........................................................
> Монастырь в Кара-Тепе основан махасангхиками (доктринально - махаянистами) в первом веке н.э. Каноны дочерних школ Махасангхики, очевидно, не совпадали с канонами дочерних школ Стхавиравады: в них содержались махаянские концепции.


Вот здесь еще можно посмотреть (хороший сборник): http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/3_2528_0.html

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за ссылку и примеры, интересно.
> 
> Создание топика это не поиски, а примитивная человеческая реакция на "наезд" на уважаемую мной традицию. Хочется защитить то что в моей защите никак не нуждается. Что же касается "поиска истиной Дхармы" то это не про меня. Через простые, но ежедневные практики (+ чтение текстов) я сосредотачиваюсь на взращивании той веры и того понимания которым уже обладаю. Уверен, что вера и непреклонное стремление к постоянной практике по очищению сознания гораздо важней энциклопедических знаний.
> 
> К сожалению я ещё не достиг в своей практике таких высот что-бы слова "ересь" и "зло" по отношению к чему-то что я уважаю не вызывали во мне негативных эмоций и желания ответить.


Поэтому и говорят, что Татхагата знает правильный момент, чтобы сказать полезное, истинное, но неприятное слуху.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Все течет, все меняется. Бывали и на Ланке времена, когда как раз тхераваду считали ущербным учением. Разве мнением большинства определяется истина? Значение имеет овладение практикой медитации, кого же так волнуют заигрывания или непримиримость?


Знать, какое Учение истинно, а какое ложно, крайне необходимо. Если решил посвятить Учению всю жизнь, то нужно быть уверенным, что это учение истинно, и научиться различать это учение, от ложных учений, маскирующихся под истинные. Тут холодный расчет, спокойный анализ и никаких эмоций.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Эти слова, касались исключительно определения чьего-либо арахантства. 
> К слову, о споре тхеравадинов с махаянцами: махаяну на Ланке считают еретической школой, как и в других тхеравадинских странах.


Пустой звук. На какой-то Ланке кто-то считает Махаяну еретической школой. Меня это никак не трогает, пускай дальше считают.




> А разные политкорректные заигрывания в сторону махаянских идей, как правило появляются лишь у учителей, транслирующих Учение для западной публики, и вообще на международном уровне, по понятным причинам, связанным с западной политкорректностью, распространением на западе махаянских школ и вообще склонностью западных людей к религиозному синкретизму и эклетике в стиле нью-эйдж.


Это Вы от самих учителей узнали? Или у Вас был медитативный инсайт?
Пока что это мнение известных Учителей VS Волк на форуме написал.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пустой звук. На какой-то Ланке кто-то считает Махаяну еретической школой. Меня это никак не трогает, пускай дальше считают.


Тогда вас не должно трогать, что и на БФе кто-то считает махаяну еретической школой. Однако это вас так сильно трогает, что вы не можете пройти мимо.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Когда Вы успокаиваете свой ум, Вы тоже бросаетесь в крайности? Давайте не будем переходить на личности, у меня нет желания Вас обидеть. Я очень уважаю Тхераваду и прекрасно различаю амбиции неофитов от правильных взглядов и правильного образа жизни. Амбиции вполне устранимы. Если же они возбуждаются от одного лишь намека - кому стоит успокаивать ум?


Вам.

----------


## Fyodor

> Тогда вас не должно трогать, что и на БФе кто-то считает махаяну еретической школой. Однако это вас так сильно трогает, что вы не можете пройти мимо.


Меня нет на Ланке, но я постоянно читаю БФ.

Что насчёт мнения учителей vs WOLF?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Уверен, что вера и непреклонное стремление к постоянной практике по очищению сознания гораздо важней энциклопедических знаний.


Меня всегда удивляло это противопоставление теории и практики. ) Очевидно, что для буддиста эти вещи являются взаимно необходимыми условиями друг для друга. Будда сказал: 
_ "Сосредоточение отсутствует у того, кто не имеет мудрости, мудрость же подобным образом отсутствует у того, кто не обладает состредоточением. Когда некто обладает сосредоточением и мудростью в равной мере, он близок к Ниббане"._ 

Не зря ведь Благородный Восьмеичный Путь начинается с развития Правильных взглядов (самма-диттхи). Поэтому когда я слышу пренебрежительные высказывания в отношении знаний, мне сразу приходят на ум всевозможные эзотерические секты и нью-эйдж..)

----------

Magan Poh (20.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Митяй (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Точно можно увидеть, *кто конкретно* Арахант, лишь самому достигнув Арахантства и развив идхи видения чужих умов. 
> Но Будда дал "Зеркало Дхаммы", с помощью которого, любой практикующий может определить, *кто точно не Арахант*. Если человек ведет сексуальную жизнь, проявляет любые негативные эмоции, живет мирской жизнью, работает или занимается любой другой подобной мирской деятельностью, имеет пристрастия, жажду, сомнения, лжет или говорит грубые слова, показывает не понимание Дхаммы, то такой человек 100% не Арахант.


Я полностью согласен с этим критерием, но говорится, что это познается долго, а не быстро, когда живешь рядом, а не встречаешься изредка или знаешь лишь по слухам. И кроме того, какова цель для такого определения? Разве для того, чтобы общаясь с людьми говорить им: избегайте этого человека? Или для того, чтобы уличать этого человека в чем-либо?

Зеркало Дхармы не оправдание возникающему неуважению, неправильной речи. Не стоит говорить речей неприятных слуху за исключением единственного варианта: правильный момент для полезных и истинных слов. Разве не так учил Будда?

----------

Дмитрий С (20.11.2012), Митяй (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вам.


Спасибо Бханте  :Smilie:  я умею успокаивать свой ум и знаю, когда возникает и прекращается беспокойство. Я не слишком опытен в успокоении чужих умов, мне нужна помощь их владельцев. Перечислите поименно тех, кому следует успокоить ум?

----------


## Zom

> Зачем мне это доказывать? Это же вы их скрываете зачем-то


Я? Скрываю архатов? ))

(пойду чердак проверю.... на всяк случай, а то вдруг запер там кого по случайке )))

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо Бханте  я умею успокаивать свой ум и знаю, когда возникает и прекращается беспокойство. Я не слишком опытен в успокоении чужих умов, мне нужна помощь их владельцев. Перечислите поименно тех, кому следует успокоить ум?


Вам.

Остальные думаю, что разберутся со своими умами без вашей помощи. А вот вам нужно отследить свой ум на предмет неуёмного зуда, требующего постоянной подачи себя, как большого учителя.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Меня всегда удивляло это противопоставление теории и практики. ) Очевидно, что для буддиста эти вещи являются взаимно необходимыми условиями друг для друга.


А меня удивляет постоянное применение приёма крайностей в дискуссии. Я сказал, что практикую и ничего не читаю?
Поверьте, я даже выучить тибетский или санскрит одно время всерьез собирался. К сожалению для этого пришлось бы не спать года 3.

----------


## Akaguma

> Перечислите поименно тех, кому следует успокоить ум?


Возможно тем, кто нуууу ооочень уважает тхераваду, но все же называет ее "мертвой традицией" без архатов.   :Wink:

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Немного возрващаясь к сабжу. 

Таблица школ, разбираемых в Катхаваттху (книга, напомню, 3-1 век до нашей эры). Махаяной и не пахнет:
http://theravada.ru/Pattern/katha_schools.JPG

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А меня удивляет постоянное применение приёма крайностей в дискуссии. Я сказал, что практикую и ничего не читаю?


Видимо я неправильно понял эту Вашу фразу:  
_"Уверен, что вера и непреклонное стремление к постоянной практике по очищению сознания гораздо важней энциклопедических знаний."_

----------


## Fyodor

> Видимо я неправильно понял эту Вашу фразу:  
> _"Уверен, что вера и непреклонное стремление к постоянной практике по очищению сознания гораздо важней энциклопедических знаний."_


Да, неправильно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знать, какое Учение истинно, а какое ложно, крайне необходимо. Если решил посвятить Учению всю жизнь, то нужно быть уверенным, что это учение истинно, и научиться различать это учение, от ложных учений, маскирующихся под истинные. Тут холодный расчет, спокойный анализ и никаких эмоций.


Будда сказал, что уже спустя 500 лет это будет сделать сложно. Разве Будда сказал, что правильным является порочить все те взгляды, которые лично посчитал неверными? Разве Вы можете уверенно заявить, какое учение ложное, а какое истинное? Ваше мнение кто-то принимает в расчет, а кто-то нет. Кто-то видит Вас, склонного к грубой речи и невоздержанного в спорах и видит доброжелательного, скромного учителя Махаяны, воздержанного, обуздавшего ум. Кому ему доверять: Вам или такому учителю? На каком основании Вы смогли подумать, что Ваше мнение об истинном учении полезно еще кому-то кроме Вас? 

Может быть все-таки остановить в себе желание выбирать истину за всех и каждого и сделать это прежде всего для себя?
Конечно же Вы скажете нет и посоветуете мне не учить Вас в очередной раз. Видите, я помню Ваши советы, но сам решаю, следовать ли мне им.

----------

Fyodor (20.11.2012), Тао (23.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Разве Будда сказал, что правильным является порочить все те взгляды, которые лично посчитал неверными?


Да, он говорил, что так следует делать.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Да, он говорил, что так следует делать.


Я так полагаю, что уже сутта взведена и готова к выстрелу  :Smilie: ))

----------

Zom (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

Палеографическая датировка №36 кх. 

В.В. Вертоградова выделяет три типа надписей кхароштхи их Кара-Тепе: ориентированный на монументальный стиль, промежуточный между монументальным и рукописным, и рукописный (стр. 27). У промежуточного стиля существенный признак - загиб влево основной вертикали знака. На стр. 69 эти загибы чётко видны в надписи №36 кх. Значит, она относится к промежуточному типу письма.
"По мнению А.Х.Дани, "промежуточный" стиль типичен для кушанской эпохи правителей группы Канишки. Если принять это заключение Дани, то многие надписи Кара-Тепе можно было бы довольно чётко датировать по указанным признакам второго типа. Однако, как показали некоторые материалы, о которых будет подробно сказано ниже, описанные признаки присутствуют в надписях кхароштхи, надёжно датированных более поздним периодом. Это ставит под сомнение возможность отнесения всех надписей Кара-Тепе "промежуточного" стиля ко времени правителей группы Канишки" (27). Надпись не может быть датирована раньше середины 1 века н.э. (стр. 26, 28). Такой же тип надписи мог употребляться и поздней, в 5 веке (28), но тогда махасангхиков в Кара-Тепе уже сменили другие школы. Основателями монастыря в первом веке признаны именно махасангхики.

Стр. 72:

"Теперь можно дать следующую реконструкцию и перевод всего текста: i-yo-(pa)-(n)i-[ya]-[ ](gho?)-jha-de-ya-dha-rme-ni-[ya-i-de-sam-gha-mi]-va-cam-du-dim-sa-mi-kha-de-[va-ka-vi-ha-ra-mi-a]-ca-(rya)-(na)-ma-(ha)-[sam-ghi]-ga-na-(pa)-[ri-gra-he]-[ ]-[du]-(kha)-mi-sa-rva-sa-tva-nam-da-ho-va-ce-da-bha-va-tu. 

"Этот (сосуд) для питьевой воды - посвятительное даяние такого-то - передан в дар Сангхе четырёх сторон света в Госу(даре)вой вихаре для принятия Учителями Маха(сангх)ика ... (в страданиях) всех живых существ пусть же будет сожжено сердце!"

----------

Shus (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Немного возрващаясь к сабжу. 
> 
> Таблица школ, разбираемых в Катхаваттху (книга, напомню, 3-1 век до нашей эры). Махаяной и не пахнет:
> http://theravada.ru/Pattern/katha_schools.JPG


Напомню, что это не отвергает мысли, что ранний буддизм был буддизмом махаяны, праджняпарамиты, бодхисаттваяны. Я не утверждаю этого, просто не вижу оснований это исключить. Склонен считать, что махаяна это методическое учение, помогающее не впасть в заблуждения при излишне материалистичном восприятии учения, отбрасывающее полностью восприятие других миров и лок. И канон не противоречит махаяне, а напротив, целиком ее содержит изначально. Склонность к канонизации отдельных сутт по принципу согласия приводит к расколам с теми, кто не согласен. В результате, процесс исключения сутт возможен, его никак нельзя исключить. Когда часть истинного золота объявляется фальшивым, под подозрение попадает все золото. Когда утверждается, что распознать могут лишь ювелиры, но никто не вправе назвать себя ювелиром, под сомнение попадает любое утверждение. 

А поскольку ничего нельзя принять или исключить каждый волен выбирать критерии истинности на свое усмотрение. И даже когда будет постигнут плод святой жизни, это останется личным (хинаяна). Это и есть паччекабудды. Савака должен слышать речь татхагаты, если же приходится искать истинную дхарму приходится сомневаться и открывать путь заново.
Махаяна - значит открывать путь для всех существ. Разница лишь в том, как это делать. Пока в тхераваде есть архаты, пусть даже неизвестные, тхеравада включает все колесницы. И сама эта дискуссия между традициями - полезна и уместна.

----------


## Zom

Я так полагаю, что уже сутта взведена и готова к выстрелу ))

Патрон калибра АН 10.93  )))

----------

Akaguma (20.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Что насчёт мнения учителей vs WOLF?


Я знаю только двух тхеравадинских учителей, отзывавшихся о махаяне в положительном ключе в своих лекциях и книгах, расчитанных в основном на западных слушателей/читателей, это Анандамайтрейя и Валпола Рахула. Но я слышал и не мало мнений от учителей, что махаянские идеи - это искажение Дхаммы, и это мэйстримное мнение о махаяне в тхераваде. Также общался с сингалами, в т.ч. монахами, и они тоже считают махаяну искажением Дхаммы.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, он говорил, что так следует делать.


Просветите меня, пожалуйста

----------


## Zom

> Напомню, что это не отвергает мысли, что ранний буддизм был буддизмом махаяны, праджняпарамиты, бодхисаттваяны.


Чьей-то мысли может и не отвергает. А факты отвергает. Так что махаяна - 2-3 век нашей эры, не раньше.




> Просветите меня, пожалуйста


Просвещаю. В Ангуттара Никае 10.93 есть история о том, как домохозяин Анатхапиндика спорил с не-буддистами. Они утверждали свои ошибочные воззрения, в частности, на предмет того, что буддисты только и делают, что практикуют страдания. У них состоялся спор, который Анатхапиндика закончил тем, что заявил о собственном знании того, как преодолевать страдания, а не-буддисты проглотили языки, оскорбились и не знали что ответить. Затем Будда хвалит Анатхапиндику за ведение этого спора и опровержение ложных мнений и утверждений в отношении Дхаммы, и говорит, что ему и впредь периодически следует порицать глупцов Дхаммой (т.е.опровергать их ошибочные взгляды). И далее ещё добавляет, что также следует делать даже монаху, который давным давно практикует Дхамму.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Богдан Б (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Спасибо Бханте  я умею успокаивать свой ум и знаю, когда возникает и прекращается беспокойство. Я не слишком опытен в успокоении чужих умов, мне нужна помощь их владельцев. Перечислите поименно тех, кому следует успокоить ум?


Не Арахант ли вы случаем?  :Wink:  Смотрю опять учеников хотите набирать.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Остальные думаю, что разберутся со своими умами без вашей помощи. А вот вам нужно отследить свой ум на предмет неуёмного зуда, требующего постоянной подачи себя, как большого учителя.


В Кван-Ум каждый ученик, уже и учитель  :Big Grin:  Что-то в таком духе BTR уже говорил.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я знаю только двух тхеравадинских учителей, отзывавшихся о махаяне в положительном ключе в своих лекциях и книгах, расчитанных в основном на западных слушателей/читателей, это Анандамайтрейя и Валпола Рахула. Но я слышал и не мало мнений от учителей, что махаянские идеи - это искажение Дхаммы, и это мэйстримное мнение о махаяне в тхераваде. Также общался с сингалами, в т.ч. монахами, и они тоже считают махаяну искажением Дхаммы.


Если это не архаты, какое значение имеют их частные мнения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не Арахант ли вы случаем?  Смотрю опять учеников хотите набирать.


Что то Вы не то видите. Я задаю вопросы, а не проповедую что-либо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Кван-Ум каждый ученик, уже и учитель  Что-то в таком духе BTR уже говорил.


Это не изобретение кван-ум. Вы же позволяете себе высказывать свои мнения, правда?

----------


## Akaguma

> Если это не архаты, какое значение имеют их частные мнения?


Чтоб было понятно, что нет никакой "российской" или "питерской" тхеравады, а есть одна единая школа.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможно тем, кто нуууу ооочень уважает тхераваду, но все же называет ее "мертвой традицией" без архатов.


Возможно Вы слишком привязаны к словам и не хотите понимать, что Вам говорит собеседник? Почему бы Вам не поверить, что я уважаю традицию, но не принимаю всерьез заявления неофитов, которые думают, что ее представляют?

----------

Fyodor (20.11.2012), Кунсанг (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

*Предлагаю закрыть тему, но с возможностью добавления ответов от сайта Gāndhārī Language and Literature и автора статьи.*

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтоб было понятно, что нет никакой "российской" или "питерской" тхеравады, а есть одна единая школа.


Разве я говорил что-то другое? Амбициозные неофиты - это примета всех времен и народов, всех традиций без исключения. Я не поддерживаю мнения о том, что наши тхеравадинцы это нечто чужеродное мировой тхераваде. Всякое большое дело сопровождается множеством ошибок, это естественно. Болезни роста так называются потому что присущи всякому росту. Часто по ним и модно только определить, что это рост, а не угасание

----------


## Akaguma

> Почему бы Вам не поверить, что я уважаю традицию, но не принимаю всерьез заявления неофитов, которые думают, что ее представляют?


Неофиты это кто? Топпер или Зом или Вольф? Реагируете Вы на всех одинаково.

----------


## Топпер

> *Предлагаю закрыть тему, но с возможностью добавления ответов от сайта Gāndhārī Language and Literature и автора статьи.*


Вы как топикстартер имеете возможность закрыть или открыть тему по своему усмотрению.

----------

Ersh (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы уже второй человек, что клеветнически утверждает, что я допускаю грубую речь. Приведите ссылки на мою грубую речь, за последний год, иначе мне придется считать вас лжецом и клеветником. Если, что то утверждение о еретичности того или иного учения - не является грубой речью.
> 
> 
> 
> На основании того, что люди благодарны мне, и говорят спасибо при общении, а так-же ставят "спасибо" за мои сообщения на форуме.
> 
> 
> 
> А где это я выбираю истину за всех? Я разве могу, что-то выбрать за вас?
> ...


Вы видите Ваше болезненное желание не слышать мнений, которые Вы решили для себя отбросить, но все еще сомневаетесь. С чего Вы взяли, что я кого-то учу? Вы настолько доверяете своему восприятию?

Я не верю Вам, но готов изменить свое мнение, если Вы перечислите внутренние качества ума, на которые мне следует обратить внимание.

----------


## Fyodor

Тема закрыта в связи с переходом участников на личности.  Первые страницы обсуждения были более конструктивными.
Тема будет открыта заново в случае получения ответа от автора статьи и проекта Gāndhārī Language and Literature.

----------

Ersh (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Ануруддха (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

Ответ был получен.

Dear Fyodor,

I like the Tricycle article as well, but it is a little misleading
when it comes to details. For instance, it makes it sound like the
Prajñāpāramitā is being studied at the University of Washington,
when in fact it is part of the ‘Split Collection’ (so called
because it appears to have been split up into several portions on
discovery) and is being edited by Professor Harry Falk as part of
a new collaborative research project at the Bavarian Academy of
Sciences and Humanities:

http://www.en.gandhara.indologie.uni-muenchen.de/

Falk has published two preliminary articles on this text in a
Japanese journal (in English) that are available online. Please
refer to our Catalog entry

http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0371

for the references and links to the articles. The first‐century‐CE
radiocarbon dating is reported on p. 20 of the 2011 article.

As for the references to Mahāyāna, there is an attribution of the
Bodhisattvabhūmi and Buddhabhūmi concepts to ‘others’ in a
commentary from the British Library collection that I edited which
is paleographically dated to around the first century CE

http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0011

(see ll. 110–111), and we have a previously unknown
pure‐land‐related Mahāyānasūtra in the Bajaur collection

http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0265

that is currently being edited by Ingo Strauch and Andrea
Schlosser and paleographically seem to belong to the first or
second century CE.

Hope that helps!

All best,
Stefan


--
Dr. Stefan Baums
Institute for Indian and Tibetan Studies
Ludwig Maximilian University of Munich

----------

Ittosai (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Shus (20.11.2012), Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Митяй (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Собственно, мы и видим, что есть сутры 1 в. н.э., в которых есть определённые отсылки к махаянским концепциям. Собстно, это и есть сутры разных направлений махасангхи.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

А можно еще провести параллели и перпендикуляры. Как известно, главный центр Локоттаравады, впервые заговорившей об надмировой природе Будды и чистых землях (вроде  :Smilie: ), находился в Афганистане. Собстно там, где и нашли манускрипты Гандхари. Совпадение ли? Не думаю.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

Кто нибудь сделает грамотный перевод на русский? 
Иначе будете вынуждены любоваться моим безграмотным...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Упс. Тут даже думать то не надо. Открываем http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokottaravada и читаем:




> *Bamiyan monastery collection*The Chinese Buddhist monk Xuanzang visited a *Mahāsāṃghika-Lokottaravāda monastery* in the 7th century CE, at Bamiyan, Afghanistan, and this monastery site has been rediscovered by archaeologists.[10] *Birchbark scrolls of texts in this monastery's collection, including  Mahāyāna sūtras, have been discovered at the site, and these are now  located in the Schøyen Collection.*


А как мы уже выяснили, "чисто" махаянские сутры праджняпарамита датируются 3 в. н.э. 
Все таки мое предположение было правильным, что это просто монастырская библиотека, в которой собирались сутры, написанные в разные века, разной письменностью и на разных материалах. Т.е. о каком то едином каноне речи быть не может.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Угу, эволюция вполне прослеживается. 

А вообще, как правильно отметил Модератор, даже если бы нашли какой-то кусок да хоть 1 века до н.э. - всё равно этот аргумент ни о чём, ни о каком полноценном каноне это не говорит. Здесь нельзя оперировать только фактами происхождения одного манускрипта (просто потому, что это покрывает в общем паззле лишь маленькую его часть), а надо смотреть на все имеющиеся факты целиком.

----------


## Fyodor

В связи с отсутствием времени (всё на БФ потратил  :Frown:    ) перевожу часть письма напрямую относящуюся к Махаяне.

Касательно упоминаний Махаяны, есть ссылки на концепции
Bodhisattvabhūmi и Buddhabhūmi в комментариях в коллекции Британской Библиотеки.
Редактированием этой коллекции занимался я, палеографическим методом они относятся к первому веку нашей эры.
http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0011
(смотрите ll. 110–111). 
Также у нас есть ранее неизвестные коллекции текстов относящиеся к концепции чистой земли и Mahāyānasūtra в коллекции Bajaur.
http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0265

На счёт качества перевода предупреждал.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> В связи с отсутствием времени (всё на БФ потратил    ) перевожу часть письма напрямую относящуюся к Махаяне.
> 
> Касательно упоминаний Махаяны, есть ссылки на концепции
> Bodhisattvabhūmi и Buddhabhūmi в комментариях в коллекции Британской Библиотеки.
> Редактированием этой коллекции занимался я, палеографическим методом они относятся к первому веку нашей эры.
> http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0011
> (смотрите ll. 110–111). 
> Также у нас есть ранее неизвестные коллекции текстов относящиеся к концепции чистой земли и Mahāyānasūtra в коллекции Bajaur.
> http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0265
> ...


Погодите маленько, переведу.

----------


## Shus

Как-то так, если по-быстрому:

Мне также нравится эта статья с Tricycle, но она несколько вводит в заблуждение, когда дело касается деталей. Например, в ней указывается, что Prajñāpāramitā как будто бы изучается в Университете Вашингтона, в то время как фактически она является частью "Split Collection" (названной так потому, что когда она была найдена, казалось, что она разделена на несколько частей) и редактируется профессором  Harry Falk, как часть нового совместного исследования, в Bavarian Academy of  Sciences and Humanities:http://www.en.gandhara.indologie.uni-muenchen.de/.
Уже были опубликованы две предварительные статьи об этом тексте в японском журнале (на английском языке), которые доступны онлайн (пожалуйста, обращайтесь к нашему каталогизированному перечню) http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0371 для цитирования и ссылок на эти статьи. Датировка 1-ым веком н.э. методом радиоуглеродного анализа упомянута на стр. 20 статьи 2011 года. 
Что касается ссылок на Mahāyāna, то имеет место приписывание понятий Bodhisattvabhūmi и понятия Buddhabhūmi  «другим» (??-_shus_) в комментарии из British Library collection, который я редактировал и который палеографическим методом датируется примерно 1 веком н.э.  http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0011  (см ll. 110–111). Кроме этого у нас есть прежде неизвестная «чистая земля» (pure land), относящаяся к Mahāyānasūtra в  Bajaur collection http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0265, которая сейчас редактируется Ingo Strauch и Andrea Schlosser и которая палеографически вероятно относится к 1-ому или 2-ому векам н.э.

Надеюсь, что был Вам полезен. 

All best,
Stefan
 --
 Dr. Stefan Baums
 Institute for Indian and Tibetan Studies
 Ludwig Maximilian University of Munich

----------

Богдан Б (21.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Сергей Хос (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кроме этого у нас есть прежде неизвестная «чистая земля» (pure land), относящаяся к Mahāyānasūtra в  Bajaur collection


Прикольно  :Smilie:  Вообще то: "Кроме этого, в  Bajaur collection у нас есть прежде неизвестная сутра Махаяны о чистой земле"

----------


## Shus

> Прикольно  Вообще то: "Кроме этого, в  Bajaur collection у нас есть прежде неизвестная сутра Махаяны о чистой земле"


Перевел научный слэнг "как есть". Надеюсь все знают, что такое "Чистая земля".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тема закрыта в связи с переходом участников на личности.  Первые страницы обсуждения были более конструктивными.
> Тема будет открыта заново в случае получения ответа от автора статьи и проекта Gāndhārī Language and Literature.


Но перед закрытием надо обязательно всем помириться  :Smilie: , чтобы не отягощать карму участников ненужным грузом...

Банкей бы, наверно, сказал по поводу этого спора: "В Нерожденном противоречия между Тхеравадой и Махаяной разрешены к обоюдному удовлетворению"  :Wink:

----------


## Fyodor

> Видите ли, то, что работает по отношению к Пушкину и Ведам, не работает по отношению к Махаяне. Потому что есть догма, что Махаяна возникла позже Шравакаяны. Противопоставить догме можно только радиоуглеродный анализ и археологические манускрипты. Современная буддология тут не указ. Для науки, источник Тхеравады - Стхавиравада, источник Махаяны - Махасангхика.


Вот Вам, пожалуйста и про радиоуглеродный анализ.


Shus, спасибо.
Я выделили часть касающуюся Праджняпарами́т и отредактировал текст для удобства чтения.

Prajñāpāramitā ... is part of the ‘Split Collection’ (so called
because it appears to have been split up into several portions on
discovery) and is being edited by Professor Harry Falk as part of
a new collaborative research project at the Bavarian Academy of
Sciences and Humanities:
http://www.en.gandhara.indologie.uni-muenchen.de/
Falk has published two preliminary articles on this text in a
Japanese journal (in English) that are available online. Please
refer to our Catalog entry
http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0371
for the references and links to the articles. The first‐century‐CE
radiocarbon dating is reported on p. 20 of the 2011 article.

Праджняпарами́та является частью "Разделенной коллекции" (названной 
так потому, что когда она была найдена, казалось, что она разделена на 
несколько частей) и редактируется профессором Harry Falk, как часть нового 
совместного исследования, в Bavarian Academy of Sciences and Humanities:
http://www.en.gandhara.indologie.uni-muenchen.de/.
Уже были опубликованы две предварительные статьи об этом тексте в японском 
журнале (на английском языке), которые доступны онлайн (пожалуйста, обращайтесь к 
нашему каталогизированному перечню) http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0371 
для цитирования и ссылок на эти статьи. 
*Датировка 1-ым веком н.э. методом радиоуглеродного анализа упомянута на стр. 20 статьи 2011.*

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Андрей Лиходедов (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Prajñāpāramitā как будто бы изучается в Университете Вашингтона, в то время как фактически она является частью "Split Collection" (названной так потому, что когда она была найдена, казалось, что она разделена на несколько частей) и редактируется профессором  Harry Falk ... Датировка 1-ым веком н.э. методом радиоуглеродного анализа упомянута на стр. 20 статьи 2011 года.


Понял так, что некая Сутра Праджняпарамиты изучается проф. Гарри Фальк - и методом радиоуглеродного анализа эта Сутра Праджняпарамиты датирована 1 веком нашей эры.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но перед закрытием надо обязательно всем помириться , чтобы не отягощать карму участников ненужным грузом...
> 
> Банкей бы, наверно, сказал по поводу этого спора: "В Нерожденном противоречия между Тхеравадой и Махаяной разрешены к обоюдному удовлетворению"


Я приношу извинения если был неучтив и высокомерен. Существенные для меня детали можно обсудить в личной переписке с участниками, к которым я обращался, отвлекаясь от темы. Прошу меня простить за невнимательность к остальным участникам

----------

Fyodor (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Дмитрий С (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Праджняпарами́та является частью "Разделенной коллекции" (названной 
> так потому, что когда она была найдена, казалось, что она разделена на 
> несколько частей) и редактируется профессором Harry Falk, как часть нового 
> совместного исследования, в Bavarian Academy of Sciences and Humanities:
> http://www.en.gandhara.indologie.uni-muenchen.de/.
> Уже были опубликованы две предварительные статьи об этом тексте в японском 
> журнале (на английском языке), которые доступны онлайн (пожалуйста, обращайтесь к 
> нашему каталогизированному перечню) http://www.gandhari.org/a_manuscript.php?catid=CKM0371 
> для цитирования и ссылок на эти статьи. 
> *Датировка 1-ым веком н.э. методом радиоуглеродного анализа упомянута на стр. 20 статьи 2011 года.*


Большое дело Вы сделали, Fyodor, найдя такую информацию. Это неоценимо.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Won Soeng (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Дмитрий С (20.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я приношу извинения если был неучтив и высокомерен. Существенные для меня детали можно обсудить в личной переписке с участниками, к которым я обращался, отвлекаясь от темы. Прошу меня простить за невнимательность к остальным участникам


Отлично сказано, дорогой ВТР! С Вами всегда приятно общаться по причине Вашей незлобивости и доброжелательности.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> *Датировка 1-ым веком н.э. методом радиоуглеродного анализа упомянута на стр. 20 статьи 2011.*


Там конкретно про Aṣṭasāhasrikā Prajñāpāramitā, которую относят к сутрам подшколы Махасангхики - Чайтика.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Львиную долю топика можно отнести к накопившимся эмоциям у одной и у другой стороны. Но есть и вполне здравые суждения, аргументы, в которых можно для себя что-то подчерпнуть. Я не жалею, что потратил столько времени на мониторинг данной темы и благодарен всем тем, кто принимал участие в обсуждении. Отдельное спасибо *Fyodor* за письмо, которое он написал исследователям. Все встало на свои места.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Дмитрий С (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Вот Вам, пожалуйста и про радиоуглеродный анализ.
> *Датировка 1-ым веком н.э. методом радиоуглеродного анализа упомянута на стр. 20 статьи 2011.*


А в чем радость, поделитесь? :Smilie: 
В pdf по Schøyen Collection (см. выше) тоже есть про это: Fragments from three manuscripts in the Schøyen Collection have been radio-carbon dated, among them the Kharoṣṭhī Mahāparinirvāṇa-sūtra presented on pages 6-9, which was assigned the age range A.D. 53-234.
Он (анализ этот) еще той точностью обладает.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> А в чем радость, поделитесь?


Наверное в том, что выкладывается все больше доказательств, что Махаяна - сборная солянка концепций разных сект Махасангхики  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отдельное спасибо *Fyodor* за письмо, которое он написал исследователям. Все встало на свои места.


Можете пояснить, что по-вашему было не на своих местах? )

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> which was assigned the age range A.D. 53-234.
> Он (анализ этот) еще той точностью обладает.


Из вики:

_При радиоуглеродном анализе растительных остатков используется целлюлоза, а при датировании костей, рогов и других животных остатков выделяется коллаген. Погрешность метода в настоящее время находится в пределах от семидесяти до трёхсот лет._

Но датируют-то как правило одним веком. Интересно почему так, если такой разброс.
Или пишут всегда усреднённую датировку..?

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А в чем радость, поделитесь?
> В pdf по Schøyen Collection (см. выше) тоже есть про это: Fragments from three manuscripts in the Schøyen Collection have been radio-carbon dated, among them the Kharoṣṭhī Mahāparinirvāṇa-sūtra presented on pages 6-9, which was assigned the age range A.D. 53-234.
> Он (анализ этот) еще той точностью обладает.


Сутра Праджняпарамиты найдена до времени жизни Нагарджуны у исторических монахов. 
В канон дочерней школы Махасангхики входила Сутра Махаяны. Это научно доказывает, что Махасангхика, исторически, представляет собой древнюю  (монашескую) Махаяну; что Арья Нагарджуна не придумал Праджняпарамиту.

----------

Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Сутра Праджняпарамиты найдена до времени жизни Нагарджуны у исторических монахов.
> В канон дочерней школы Махасангхики входила Сутра Махаяны. Это доказывает, что Махасангхика, исторически, есть древняя (монашеская) Махаяна; и что Нагарджуна не придумал Праджняпарамиту.


Очередной срыв покровов начался )))

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Из вики:
> 
> _При радиоуглеродном анализе растительных остатков используется целлюлоза, а при датировании костей, рогов и других животных остатков выделяется коллаген. Погрешность метода в настоящее время находится в пределах от семидесяти до трёхсот лет._
> 
> Но датируют-то как правило одним веком. Интересно почему так, если такой разброс.
> Или пишут всегда усреднённую датировку..?


Могут и с точностью до года определить, если будет образец дерева, того времени, точно датированный  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Могут и с точностью до года определить, если будет образец дерева, того времени, точно датированный


Что значит точно датированный?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Для любителей археологии и материальных свидетельств. Самая ранняя каменная надпись, содержащая признаки Махаяны (упоминание Будды Амитабхи) была найдена в Индии в Матхуре, и датируется около 180 г. н.э., тогда как стеллы Ашоки с выдержками из ПК, датируются 3 в. до нашей эры. Как говориться разницу почти в 500 лет, можно увидеть своими глазами и потрогать руками.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Радости в этом особой нет, просто подтверждается, что учения махаяны есть неотъемлемые взгляды гораздо более ранних школ и традиций, чем это предполагалось и вполне подтверждает теорию о том, что эти учения так же были даны Буддой, были утеряны, а затем снова восстановлены через 200-300 лет. Правда все это мало касается практики. Каждая традиция сейчас имеет достаточно материала, чтобы не обращаться к другим традициям, оставаться лишь в одной. А регулярные вбросы о том, какая традиция вернее - обычная возня неуверенных учеников, удивленных, что кто-то сделал другой, чем они выбор. Как говорится: дорогая, ты ложись, я пока не могу - в интернете кто-то неправ.

В то же время все эти споры полезны. Они привлекают внимание новичков, рождают здоровое желание разобраться, рассудить, встать на сторону Истины. И так здорово, что куда бы они ни вставали - это все сторона истины.

----------

Fyodor (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Tong Po (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Дмитрий С (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очередной срыв покровов начался )))


Мечты достойные воплощения  :Smilie:  только неофиты способны на подобные вызовы, когда никакие аргументы не останавливают, когда малейшая надежда выживает под горами критики

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В канон дочерней школы Махасангхики входила Сутра Махаяны. Это научно доказывает, что Махасангхика, исторически, представляет собой древнюю  (монашескую) Махаяну; и что Нагарджуна не придумал Праджняпарамиту.


Ну во-первых: Нагарджуна не придумывал сутры Праджня-парамиты, а спустился в подводный дворец царя нагов и обрёл их там. Ваше предположение противорчит этой версии событий. ) 
А во-вторых: у Вас есть точная информация, что Нагарджуна жил приблизительно во 2-3 в. н.э., а не раньше?

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Что значит точно датированный?


Ну например какое-нибудь деревянное изделие, на котором есть дата, или деревянная часть изделия с датировкой (например деревянная рукоять меча, на котором стоит клеймо кузнеца с датой). Если будет такой эталонный образец, то другие находки в этой местности, можно датировать с большой точностью. Разброс точности в радиуглеродном анализе, зависит от эталонных частиц дерева, с которыми сравнивают другие предметы, т.е. например берут частички дерева из слоя земли, соответствующего примерно I-II в.в. и этот разброс дат является эталоном для радиуглеродного анализа других находок в этой местности. Если есть основания для более точной датировки частиц дерева, то и остальные находки будут с более точной датировкой, т.к. будут ппривязаны к датировке этих частиц.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Можете пояснить, что по-вашему было не на своих местах? )


Получили мнение исследователей вопроса, к которым доверия куда больше, чем к журналистам и простым теоретикам.

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Для любителей археологии и материальных свидетельств. Самая ранняя каменная надпись, содержащая признаки Махаяны (упоминание Будды Амитабхи) была найдена в Индии в Матхуре, и датируется около 180 г. н.э., тогда как стеллы Ашоки с выдержками из ПК, датируются 3 в. до нашей эры. Как говориться разницу почти в 500 лет, можно увидеть своими глазами и потрогать руками.


На стеллах Ашоки нет ВЫДЕРЖЕК из ПК. Есть названия нескольких сутр, но не на пали. Просто в ПК есть сутры с такими же названиями.

----------


## Германн

> Ну во-первых: Нагарджуна не придумывал сутры Праджня-парамиты, а спустился в подводный дворец царя нагов и обрёл их там. Ваше предположение противорчит этой версии событий. ) 
> А во-вторых: у Вас есть точная информация, что Нагарджуна жил приблизительно во 2-3 в. н.э., а не раньше?


Знаменитый махаянский университет Наланда существовал уже к 1 веку нашей эры?

Наги в Древней Индии считались охранителями ступ. В ступах издревле хранили Сутры. Предания о Нагарджуне связаны со ступой. Рядом со ступами жили (есть в науке такое мнение, основанное на анализе отношений собственности) древние махаянисты-миряне: сообщество Махаяны, помимо монашеского. Монашеская Махаяна древности - это монахи Махасангхики.

----------


## Greedy

> тогда как стеллы Ашоки с выдержками из ПК, датируются 3 в. до нашей эры.


Нет в стеллах Ашоки выдержек из ПК.
Если конечно, несколько нравственных правил для мирян и указание о запрете жертвоприношений - это выдержки из ПК.

----------

Tong Po (20.11.2012), Германн (20.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Знаменитый махаянский университет Наланда существовал уже к 1 веку нашей эры?


Нет.




> Наги в Древней Индии считались охранителями ступ. В ступах издревле хранили Сутры. Предания о Нагарджуне связаны со ступой. Рядом со ступами жили (есть в науке такое мнение, основанное на анализе отношений собственности) древние махаянисты-миряне: сообщество Махаяны, помимо монашеского. Монашеская Махаяна древности - это монахи Махасангхики.


По-вашему вся эта махаянская история с открытием Нагарджуной сутр Праджня-парамиты, скрытых за пятьсот лет до того Буддой у змеев-нагов - фальш? )

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> На стеллах Ашоки нет ВЫДЕРЖЕК из ПК. Есть названия нескольких сутр, но не на пали. Просто в ПК есть сутры с такими же названиями.


Отсылка именно на палийские сутты.
Например, фрагмент надписи на колонне:

"...Upatisa's Questions, and the Advice to Rahula which was spoken by the Buddha concerning false speech..."

Упомянута, в частности, сутта О Рахуле и Правильной Речи. 
Вот эта сутта. Здесь Будда наставляет Рахулу в правильной речи - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....061.than.html


Разумеется, было бы намного проще процитировать сами канонические тексты, но этого не было сделано. Видимо раньше считалось кощунством записывать канонические тексты. На Ланке, как я читал, их записали в 1 веке до нашей эры с большой неохотой и исключительно "по крайней нужде". Ситуация с колоннами это подтверждает - упомянуты только названия и ряд положений Дхаммы, а также утверждений из сутт, но не словами сутт (некоторые, кстати, довольно точные и относятся именно к определенным фрагментам, например, Дхаммапады).

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А если учесть, что он был алхимиком, то трип к нагам, без веществ наверняка не обошелся


Нагарджуна изучил канон дочерней школы Махасангхики, включая Сутры Праджняпарамиты. 
Возможно, прочитал изъятые из ступы (охраняемой нагами) некоторые из Сутр Махасангхики-Махаяны. В древности, Сутры Праджняпарамиты не были признаны монахами, хранившими в памяти другие Сутры. Так разошлись пути Стхавиравады-Тхеравады и Махасангхики-Махаяны.

----------


## Shus

> Знаменитый махаянский университет Наланда существовал уже к 1 веку нашей эры?
> 
> Наги в Древней Индии считались охранителями ступ. В ступах издревле хранили Сутры..... .


Я Вас умоляю.... :Smilie:

----------

Ануруддха (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Отсылка именно на палийские сутты.
> Например, фрагмент надписи на колонне:
> 
> "...Upatisa's Questions, and the Advice to Rahula which was spoken by the Buddha concerning false speech..."
> 
> Упомянута, в частности, сутта О Рахуле и Правильной Речи. 
> Вот эта сутта. Здесь Будда наставляет Рахулу в правильной речи - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....061.than.html


Или В ПК содержатся сутты, СХОДНЫЕ с теми, которые УПОМИНАЮТСЯ на стеллах Ашоки. Причём, поскольку текстов сутт на стеллах нет, то и сходство это ПРЕДПОЛОГАЕМОЕ и ВЕРОЯТНОСТНОЕ. Кстати, и имя Рахула и термин "правильная речь" в махаянских сутрах также присутствуют, что, впрочем, неудивительно.

----------

Германн (21.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.01.2017)

----------


## Zom

> Нагарджуна изучил канон дочерней школы Махасангхики, включая Сутры Праджняпарамиты.
> Возможно, прочитал изъятые из ступы (охраняемой нагами) некоторые из Сутр Махасангхики-Махаяны. В древности, Сутры Праджняпарамиты не были признаны монахами, хранившими в памяти другие Сутры. Так разошлись пути Стхавиравады-Тхеравады и Махасангхики-Махаяны.


Слабенько пока. Мной придуманная теория заговора круче -)




> Кстати, и имя Рахула и термин "правильная речь" в махаянских сутрах также присутствуют, что, впрочем, неудивительно.


Конечно не удивительно. Ведь махаяна выстраивалась на палийском каноне.

----------

Shus (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Изучал канон дочерней школы Махасангхики, включая Сутры Праджняпарамиты. 
> Возможно, прочитал изъятые из ступы (охраняемой нагами) некоторые из Сутр Махасангхики-Махаяны. В древности, Сутры Праджняпарамиты не были признаны монахами, хранившими в памяти другие Сутры. Так разошлись пути Стхавиравады-Тхеравады и Махасангхики-Махаяны.


Германн, Ваша версия событий с сутрами Праджня-парамиты мне нравится больше, чем история со спуском Нагарджуны к нагам за сутрами. )) Но что делать с остальными, более поздними сутрами Махаяны? По-вашему это новодел, который приписывают авторству Будды? Или у Вас и на этот счёт есть интересные идеи? )

----------

Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

Все сутры Махаяны - Слово Будды, чего тут теории городить? Это известно всем, хоть ге всем это и нравится.

----------

Aion (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

А мне тут рисуется иная картина. Когда зачинатели махасангхики были удалены с Собора, не имея в своих рядах Архатов, просто занялись "черным" пиаром. Нет у нас Архатов - отлично, сделаем их заблужденцами, а нас просветленными бодхисаттвами. Никто их нас не достиг нирваны - не беда, объявим нирвану тождественной сансаре. Медитировать мирянам влом - давайте петь мантры, крутить барабаны и развешивать флажки.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Все сутры Махаяны - Слово Будды


Они не могут быть словом Будды как минимум потому, что принижают статус архата и уничижительно отзываются о тхерах, называя их хинаянистами (грубым таким матерным словом ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Это известно всем


"Всем" это кто? Если ученые, то Вы просто лукавите. Никто из ученых не сомневается, что ПК был записан в 1 в. н.э. полностью.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нагарджуна изучил канон дочерней школы Махасангхики, включая Сутры Праджняпарамиты. 
> Возможно, прочитал изъятые из ступы (охраняемой нагами) некоторые из Сутр Махасангхики-Махаяны. В древности, Сутры Праджняпарамиты не были признаны монахами, хранившими в памяти другие Сутры. Так разошлись пути Стхавиравады-Тхеравады и Махасангхики-Махаяны.


Вы прямо по ходу темы сочиняете, а на следующий день уже сами в это верите и ссылаетесь как на исторические факты  :Wink:

----------

Богдан Б (21.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно не удивительно. Ведь махаяна выстраивалась на палийском каноне.


 Ну наконец-то Зом публично признал, что межу ПК и Махаяной нет противоречий и одно построено на другом. :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Они не могут быть словом Будды как минимум потому, что принижают статус архата и уничижительно отзываются о тхерах, называя их хинаянистами (грубым таким матерным словом ,)


Этого в сутрах нет.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> "Всем" это кто? Если ученые, то Вы просто лукавите. Никто из ученых не сомневается, что ПК был записан в 1 в. н.э. полностью.


А при чём тут запись ПК? Сутры Махаяны, разумеется не пали записаны. Что вовсе ге делает их не Словом Будды. 
А все - это все. Вы в том числе - Вам это известно, но Вы с этим не согласны. Что, опять-таки никоим образом не влияет на то, что сутры Махаяны - Слово Будды.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну наконец-то Зом публично признал, что межу ПК и Махаяной нет противоречий и одно построено на другом.


Если серьёзно, то я и раньше считал, что Махаяна представляет собой развитие идей раннего буддизма. Кто-то считает для себя приемлемым "модернизированное" Учение Будды, кто-то придерживается ортодоксального подхода. )

----------

Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> А при чём тут запись ПК?


А то, что был Полный Канон, в то время как разные  секты Махасангхики занимались своим литературным творчеством каких то отдельно взятых сутр.




> А все - это все. Вы в том числе - Вам это известно, но Вы с этим не согласны. Что, опять-таки никоим образом не влияет на то, что сутры Махаяны - Слово Будды.


Что то тут написано, но не пойму что. Какая то белибирда.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если серьёзно, то я и раньше считал, что Махаяна представляет собой развитие идей раннего буддизма. Кто-то считает для себя приемлемым "модернизированное" Учение Будды, кто-то придерживается ортодоксального подхода. )


Ну так не вижу в этом ничего особо страшного, если это не приводит к злобе, сморам, обвинениям в ереси, уничижетельным высказываниям об Учителях и т.п.

----------

Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Отсылка именно на палийские сутты.
> Например, фрагмент надписи на колонне:
> 
> "...Upatisa's Questions, and the Advice to Rahula which was spoken by the Buddha concerning false speech..."
> 
> Упомянута, в частности, сутта О Рахуле и Правильной Речи. 
> Вот эта сутта. Здесь Будда наставляет Рахулу в правильной речи - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....061.than.html


Не на ПК: язык наскальной надписи не пали. Скорей всего, это отсылка на древний  канон Вибхаджьявады, исходный для канона дочерней Тхеравады. (Есть данные, что Ашока был приверженцем Вибхаджьявады.) Стхавиравада, давшая до этого начало Вибхаджьяваде, разошлась с Махасангхикой. Сутры Праджняпарамиты и другие сутры Махаяны, входившие в каноны дочерних школ Махасангхики, вызвали протест у Вибхаджьявады-Тхеравады. Протест этот вылился в специальный трактат Абхидхармы, с критикой махаянских концепций школ Махасангхики. Чтоб сделать акцент на авторитете не-махаянских Сутр Вибхаджьявады, Ашока специально упомянул их названия в наскальном эдикте. Как специальный трактат в составе Абхидхармы, так и царские меры говорят о том, что махаянские идеи уже успели стать широко известными до Ашоки, что стимулировало полемику с Махасангхикой-Махаяной, и заставляло монахов прибегать к административному ресурсу Ашоки, с целью изгнать из монашеского сообщества  махасангхиков-махаянистов.

----------


## Tong Po

> А то, что был Полный Канон, в то время как разные  секты Махасангхики занимались своим литературным творчеством каких то отдельно взятых сутр.
> 
> 
> 
> Что то тут написано, но не пойму что. Какая то белибирда.


При чём тут разные секты Махасангхики? Я теории Германна не разделяю. Кстати, полным Канон считается исключительно в Тхераваде, ПК ведь только в ней используют, не так ли? Китайская Трипитака, насколько я знаю, несколько больше объёмом, например.


Ну не понимаете - значит не понимаете. Там всё доступно написано.

----------

Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Оскорбительным, грубым словом можете что-ли? Эка невидаль, я от вашей ваджраянской братией, не раз подобные речи слышал, они меня не удивляют.


Почему же грубым? Соответсвующим Вашему поведению.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я теории Германна не разделяю.


Хорошо сказано - "теории Германна"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Ну наконец-то Зом публично признал, что межу ПК и Махаяной нет противоречий и одно построено на другом.


Если брать цельные системы, то разница небольшая между самой ранней (но не средней и поздней) махаяной и тхеравадой. То есть ранняя махаяна предлагает те же методы практики, что и тхеравада - но просто к этому добавляет неправильные махаянские воззрения. Уже чуть позже к этому она добавляет ряд совершенно новых безумных идей про просветлённых бодхисаттв, трикаю и прочее такое. А ещё позже изменяется уже сама практика, и в итоге махаянисты перестают практиковать так, как это делали самые ранние буддисты. А используют свои новодельные практики (которые основаны на "продвинутой" махаянской философии). Классический случай - амидаизм.

----------

Богдан Б (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Если брать цельные системы, то разница небольшая между самой ранней (но не средней и поздней) махаяной и тхеравадой. То есть ранняя махаяна предлагает те же методы практики, что и тхеравада - но просто к этому добавляет неправильные махаянские воззрения. Уже чуть позже к этому она добавляет ряд совершенно новых безумных идей про просветлённых бодхисаттв, трикаю и прочее такое. А ещё позже изменяется уже сама практика, и в итоге махаянисты перестают практиковать так, как это делали самые ранние буддисты. А используют свои новодельные практики (которые основаны на "продвинутой" махаянской философии). Классический случай - амидаизм.


См. соседний тред. Про "это".

----------


## Нико

И вообще, почему махаянисты, или махаянцы, так ослабели? Ведь истина всегда где-то посередине. )))))))

----------


## Германн

> А то, что был Полный Канон, в то время как разные  секты Махасангхики занимались своим литературным творчеством каких то отдельно взятых сутр.


Согласитесь, странно говорить об этом, если древнейшие записи Вашего канона датируются 7 веком (бирманские пластины), а рукопись типичной Махаянской сутры датируется 1 веком, и это не единственная махаянская запись 1 века. Полный канон был у всех 18 ранних школ, и в канон дочерних школ Махасангхики входили Сутры Махаяны.

----------

Tong Po (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Кстати нагами в Индии издревле называют ученых

----------

Tong Po (21.11.2012), Аурум (22.11.2013), Германн (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати нагами в Индии издревле называют ученых


Ёрш, пожалуйста, это надо прекратить. У меня нет предвзятого подхода, просто "достало".

----------


## Akaguma

> Согласитесь, странно говорить об этом, если древнейшие записи Вашего канона датируются 7 веком (бирманские пластины), а рукопись типичной Махаянской сутры датируется 1 веком, и это не единственная махаянская запись 1 века. Полный канон был у всех 18 ранних школ, и в канон дочерних школ Махасангхики входили Сутры Махаяны.


Про это Р. Саломон и писал, что в отличии от мэйнстрима (Тхеравады), протомахаянские секты изначально формировались как "литературные". Любили писать наверное, а попросту все эти сутры были в то время новоделом, их никто не знал, никто не запоминал, никто на соборах не рецитировал (в отличие от ПК), поэтому, чтоб хоть как то сохранить, приходилось записывать.

----------

Германн (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012)

----------


## Ersh

> Ёрш, пожалуйста, это надо прекратить. У меня нет предвзятого подхода, просто "достало".


Мне кажется, Германн достойно ведет бой с превосходящими силами "противника". Он постит интересную информацию, и он сам вправе закрыть этот тред.

----------

Akaguma (20.11.2012), Tong Po (21.11.2012), Won Soeng (20.11.2012), Дмитрий С (20.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

К предыдущему посту:




> In contrast to the so-called Mainstream Buddhist schools of theTheravada, Sarvastivada, Dharmaguptaka, and other early sects that first relied on
> oral transmissions of Buddhist scripture, Mahayana communities began to form
> in conjunction with specific written texts. Texts like the Perfection of Wisdom
> Sutras ( prajnaparamita), which displayed interests in bodhisattvas, emptiness,
> and other concepts associated with the Mahayana *show no obvious evidence as to*
> *having been orally transmitted.*

----------


## Fyodor

Простите, но я считаю необходимым закрыть тему пока ценная информация не будет окончательно заболтана. 

PS Линда также пошла на контакт и обещала помочь дополнительными материалами.

----------

Ersh (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012), Tong Po (21.11.2012), Германн (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сутра Праджняпарамиты найдена до времени жизни Нагарджуны у исторических монахов. 
> В канон дочерней школы Махасангхики входила Сутра Махаяны. Это научно доказывает, что Махасангхика, исторически, представляет собой древнюю  (монашескую) Махаяну; что Арья Нагарджуна не придумал Праджняпарамиту.


Вроде бы буддология и не считала никогда, что Нагарджуна спустился в подводный дворец нагов за ними.

И, честно говоря, особо нового ничего не открылось. С тем, что ранние сутры праджняпарамиты появляются где-то в 1 в.н.э. вроде бы особо никто и не спорил. Буддалогия давно придерживается таких дат. 
Это выглядит вполне логичным учитывая, что к 5 веку н.э. махаяна фактически сложилась.
А вот про новую сутру на темы чистой земли - интересно. Это значит, что чисто религиозный дух спасения через веру в божество, проник в буддизм весьма рано.

----------

Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Радости в этом особой нет, просто подтверждается, что учения махаяны есть неотъемлемые взгляды гораздо более ранних школ и традиций, чем это предполагалось


Опять же вы совершаете ту же ошибку, что и Германн: не учения махаяны содержались в ранних школах, а ранние школы выдвинули множество новых взглядов, из которых позднее была создана махаяна.

----------

Akaguma (20.11.2012), Eugeny (20.11.2012), Shus (20.11.2012), Zom (20.11.2012), Леонид Ш (20.11.2012), Сергей Ч (20.11.2012)

----------

